# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Jamoca's Dream Journal

## Jamoca

So, I'm starting my Dreamviews Dream Journal.

I have very good dream recall some nights, and other nights absolutely none. However, I have never used a dream journal.

Let's see how this goes.

I didn't remember my dream last night, hopefully I'll remember it tomorrow and have something to post about.

----------


## bro

Yay...good decision to begin. No worries though, write what you can...even a little is better than nothing, even just fragments. Also, you must know that you'll have off and on days...don't let it worry you if you can't recall for a day or two...happens to everyone. I wish you luck and I hope to see some brain dreams here soon.  :smiley:

----------


## Jamoca

I hopped out of bed real quick this morning and didn't remember much, but on the bus ride to school I rememberd a fed fragments.

*Dream 1*
I had one dream involving my brother talking about my banjo. 

*Dream 2*
I had another dream where I was putting on these socks, which were much too large for me. They were brown and and green. I thought if I wore them I would be really cool.

----------


## Jamoca

Also, my dreams from Sunday:

*Dream 1*
I was involved in a massive game which resembeled power-ball. There were a bunch of teachers in a jumpy, and they were throwing nerf balls out at students. We had to throw whiffle balls at them. There was one counselor who was really good and we all had to throw balls to get him out quickly.I ran forwards to pick up a ball and it shot into the air. When I turned around I found this was now a game of frisbee. 

A blonde kid from my school was throwing a frisbee, so I threw my nerf ball at his disc in the air so that it would deflect it. The kid became very angry with me for doing this.

*Dream 2*
My tongue was bleeding so I pressed it into a napkin and weird patterns went everywhere

*Dream 3*
Some kid from my PE class wanted me to take some weird drugs.

----------


## Jamoca

My recall hasn't been too good lately, so I can only remember fragments
*Dream 1*
I know that this was a really long, involved, vivid dream, but I only remember a little of it.
I was wearing a shirt that I gave to my brother. I had to wear it inside out for some reason. I knew that people would see the tags in the back, and I was embarrassed. There were many people from my school there.

*Dream 2*
Something about a microwave next to my bed.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I was in someplace and someone told me I needed to smoke some pot. Then someone gave me oreos with marijuana in them. My brother and I decided we would have to beat this level of a game (Which resembled Marble Blast), except that we were inside the level and we had to run around instead of roll marbles. 

Then I was with someone else and we were eating the oreos, except it didn't really do anything. They were all crumbled up. 

This part of the dream is very blurry and I can't remember much

I think I was inside of some sort of cavern place. Then I was being driven along the windy road to my house. 

There was a strange house on the road. I got out of the car. There were these strange airplanes flying overhead. They head lots of little spiky wings in the back. There were also a lot of battleships in the bay. I was still worried someone would find out about the marijuana oreos.

*Dream 2*
It was halloween and I was trick-or-treating inside my house. I had a plushie jack-o-lantern bag to keep my candy in. There were some kids standing in my room wearing odd costumes. I can't remember much else, but I remember losing my plush bag. 

*Dream 3*
This was a long dream about my Grandpa, who is now deceased.

*Dream 4*
I watched _The Office_ and was happy because I would be able to talk to people about it at school the next day. 

*Dream 5*
Ah, crap. I just forgot this one. I was thinking about it all day...I hate that...

----------


## The Cusp

Marijuana and Oreos are always a good combo!

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I might have waited too long to post this, I cant remember this dream too well.

I was at school, in the Gym in PE. My PE teacher was there and we were playing instruments. I had a guitar and I was sitting there and everyone was playing music. My PE teacher was a fuse of my band and gym teacher. He was playing Banjo

A girl who used to go to my school also appeared, she was wearing a wight shirt, I think. Then everyone was going into some room and the PE teachers was counting us off as we walked in. I stood there or something...

*Dream 2?*
I'm not sure if this was still part of my first dream. They happened right after each other, so maybe they are the same thing. 

I was at my Grandma's house watching TV. I walked outside and then I was watching a girl walk outside, I felt as if I was not there. She was going to investigate some noise. There was a burglar and she threw a fire extinguisher at his head. It flew very slowly in the air in a perfectly straight line. It hit the burglar in the head and he passed out.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I was wearing a hat. 

*Dream 2*
Something involving the older brother of a kid in my school.

----------


## Burned up

> *Dream 1*
> I might have waited too long to post this, I cant remember this dream too well.
> 
> I was at school, in the Gym in PE. My PE teacher was there and we were playing instruments. I had a guitar and I was sitting there and everyone was playing music. My PE teacher was a fuse of my band and gym teacher. He was playing Banjo
> 
> A girl who used to go to my school also appeared, she was wearing a wight shirt, I think. Then everyone was going into some room and the PE teachers was counting us off as we walked in. I stood there or something...
> 
> *Dream 2?*
> I'm not sure if this was still part of my first dream. They happened right after each other, so maybe they are the same thing. 
> ...



Good shot!  Both she and he are parts of you.  Some internal conflict going on.  "She" is repressing "him".  Wonder which parts of you these each represent?

----------


## Jamoca

> Good shot!  Both she and he are parts of you.  Some internal conflict going on.  "She" is repressing "him".  Wonder which parts of you these each represent?



I have no idea. It was weird, in the dream it felt as though I was no longer there, but I was watching it all sort of omnipotently. It a cool experience.

So, I had a lot of dreams last night, it felt like I awoke after each of them. However, I only bothered to write one of them in my notepad, and that is the one I remember. 

*Dream 1*
I had a uni-brow and I was very embarrassed. I didn't know what to do because if I removed it my mom would see that it had just dissapeared. Then there was a kid named Hugo in my room writing an essay on my computer. He said something about how he hated having to send each of his essays to himself in order to print them. NOTE: I always have to do this because my printer doesn't work too well. I send my essays to myself and recieve them on another computer, where I print them.  He went onto his email. The page was a complete jumble of strange symbols. NOTE: Don't know why this didn't make me lucid. Then I went into another end of the house and a teacher was giving a parent-teacher conference to some family. I think the teacher was also my mom. There was a computer and the screen was glowing white, but I think that it also said something else.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I was at school, doing something involving band. Everyone had instruments and was playing. I remember everyone standing outside the building, warming up, then we went inside. The symphonic band was playing downstairs, some women was conducting us. I knew that we (concert band), was supposed to be upstairs. I said something to the teacher and she agreed and said that we should go upstairs.

I was upstairs and I noticed that I was wearing my DarthVader trimming a bush T-Shirt, which I thought was strange since I never wore it. It was hard to make out what the graphic on the shirt was, although I knew it was Darth Vader. I assumed I couldn't see it because I was upside down.

I noticed my armpits on the shirt were entirely white, as if deodorant had been applied to the shirt. The shirt was drenched in sweat. I sort of wringed the shirt out, and this sweet smelling water came out. I made a joke to someone named R--- about how annoying it was when the deodorant made your shirt sweat. 

*Dream 2*

There was this bunch of bananas and I broke one off from the bunch and I observed that it was sharp.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1: Lucid Dream*

I was in one end of my house and I decided to look at my hand, I have no idea why. I saw that my hand was completely gnarled and my fingers all looked like they where on their sides, and I had some sort of claw. It was also very hard to see my fingers. I realized that this didn't make sense, and I became lucid. I'm not positive of how high my lucidity was because I did nothing that I was planning on doing when I became lucid. I went into my living room and flew around, doing some frontflips in the air.  I think I lost lucidy at this point, but I may not have. Anyway, I was upset because I had not stabilized my dream by spinning around when I entered the dream. 

I think I may have just had a dream about becoming lucid, and never actually became truly lucid. I had this dream late in the night, so I didn't remember it perfectly when I woke up.

*Dream 2*
I was with my cousins and we were going to climb over some fence, but we were worried because tide was coming in and we would drown when we climbed back. Then we were walking along a road looking at water and talking about it.

There were a few other parts of this dream which I don't really remember but are written in my journal by me bed. These are: Bush, Guitar, Hard Case, Fence, Tide.

----------


## Jamoca

I kept waking up after dreams and writing down a few words to remember them last night. There is a bunch written down in my notepad. I'll write down my dreams in the order they appear on my notepad

*Dream 1*
This dream took place at my school. We were at this outdoor amphitheter and there was this kid I know there. I was throwing food at him. He retaliated. I jumped up a bunch of steps and threw something at him. I was performing ninja moves, sort of. Jumping around the steps and stuff. 

Then there was some girl (I hadn't seen her before in real life). She was teasing me because I had looked at another girls back. I got embarassed and said something about how she was playing basketball, I think, and I looked to the right of her but everyone thought I was looking at her back. I hadnt actually looked at her back, I said.

*Dream 2*
Everyone was speaking in german.
I can't speak any german at all in real life. Everyone was just saying things like "Acht Und Schnager Schlacken." Things like that.

*Dream 3*
This was a long involved one, but I only remember that it took place in my band room at school.

*Dream 4*
This was a long one where I was a middle aged man and I had two attractive Jewish Daughters. In one part they were wearing red shirts that said "Two Jewish Daughters." They tried to seduce me, but then when they said something like "We werent trieng to seduce you, we were trying to seduce us!" or somethign like that. It didn't make much sense. I refused to submit to their seductions because they were my daughters. Then there was some part where I tried to drop my pants and whack off, but I observed that the doors stopped about a foot above the floor and people would be able to see me. I pulled my pants up.

*Dream 5*
This was some crazy dream. I can't make heads or tails of it. I went lucid for a short time, but it wasn't a true lucid. I'll attempt to explain. 

My parents were installing a trip wire in my kitchen. It was to catch some criminal who was trying to break in. This connected in some way to a Rabbi. There was a video camera on the table. The trip wire was going to film the criminal when he came. For a short time I thought this was stupid because no criminal was coming to our house, but my dad told me we had to be prepared.

Then I was trying to teach my brother to become lucid. I went into the bathroom to show him in a mirror something. I saw that I had braces, which I no longer have. I suddenly became lucid. It was amazing. I looked down and saw I had six fingers. I then realized that I would miss the bus in real life if I didn't wake up. I decided I would run outside and turn myself into a dog a then use my dog speed to start flying. 

It was very easy to turn into a dog. I tried to use Billybob's method of passive control, I in my head I tried to justify how I was randomly turning into a dog. 

I woke up in bed. I looked at the clock and saw the time was 6:50. The clock was hard to read but I knew I was very late. 

I ran into my bathroom, but there was some guy with a new york accent in the bathtub. My dad and brother were sitting on the floor in the bathroom. The guy was fixing the bathtub, adding a non-slip black coating on the floor. There was the decal which changed from a picture of John Lennon to something else, I can't remember.

I got mad because I wanted to take a shower. He wouldn't let me because he had to work. I told him I would be really fast, five minutes or under. He said no. I made fun of his New York accent. Then I remember the trip wire. Somehow I thought it had been in the bathtub and he had ruined it. I tried to find it and the video camera. I looked in my brothers room but I couldnt find it.

I was really worried now that I was going to miss the bus. It was still 6:50, I think. 

Suddenly my alarm went off and I awoke. It was 6:30. I checked and I had five normal fingers. 

Strange thing was it felt as thought I knew, for some short amount of time, that my alarm would go off and it would be 6:30, not 6:50.

----------


## Jamoca

These are my dreams from Thursday Night. I didn't write them down for a while so there won't be too many details.
*Dream 1*
So there was some contest where everyone had to make something using found materials within 1 hour. Some friends and I made a bike. We used a frame from a bike though, instead of making one. I said that this was cheating. They said it wasn't. I said I was going to make a gourd banjo instead of what they were making.

Then I went inside and when I looked outside there were a bunch of people playing instruments. One kid had this huge accordion like thing. It had a piano with gigantic keys, the size of a person. It had gold keys on it. I thought to myself that he always had nice instruments.

*Dream 2*
I was in this place like Strangle Thorn Vale. I was arrested for something. I was inside this place that was a prison. There was a female guards there. I befriended some guy. He said that it was better to not do what the guards said. We climbed up these huge mattresses instead of sleeping in our sleeping bags. The bags were suspended in the air, and they were much more like tents then sleeping bags. 

I eventually went into my sleeping bag. Then we were watching some porno movie. In my dream I suddenly ejaculated all over my sleeping bag, which was like a tent. I was worried people would see so I tried to clean up. Then I was flying over the prison area, and I saw my friends sleeping bag, which was now spherical, swinging back and forth. Note: I woke up wet...

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I can't describe this dream very well, because I remember almost all of it and it was really long and vivid. 

So I was in some ride, where we traveled along a train like thing. We had to jump off and climb around and stuff. I thought there was some part where we had to jump, but it turned out we didnt. I jumped and ended up stuck on the wall. I needed to get back on but I couldn't. Everyone else jumped off too. We had jumped in the wrong direction. 

We had to reset the ride so we got the train keeper to reset it for us. She had a knife. She asked me what it was for and I said, "Skinning Rabbits." My brother was standing in some area and he pushed a kid down a slope. Then the woman (train keeper lady), had us get into a seat thing, which I had just jumped on to. I climbed onto it and everyone was already sitting down. I wanted to sit next to some girl, but the seat next to her was occupied. Then I tried to sit next to someone else, but it was the girl I wanted to sit next to the first time, who changed into someone else. (Does that make any sense?). We were on a bus.

We traveled along a road that looked like water, so I though we would sink. I was very worried as we drove along it. I didn't think it was safe. I thought to myself, "It's fun unless your on the inside."

We stopped at the end of this road. I was talking to someone about what we learned in different grades of school. There was a pizza in the bus and someone pressed a button to make a slice get lifted up and delivered to them. 

We pulled in front a place which I knew was my school. There was a grocery store and the people in the bus said C--- has to keep his sisters out of here because they steal stuff. (In reality C--- has no sisters.) Then I was walking through the hallways of the school. It looked nothing like my school, but I didn't notice. I saw D----- walk up a hallway. Then I saw him again. I thought,  "That's strange, didn't he just go up those stairs?" But I soon forgot. 

I can't remember what order the next events happened.

1. I was in a band room and people were playing strange looking instruments, which I guess were oboes. Some kid who I thought was my friends shoved me. I was offended and wanted to kick his ass. 

2. I escaped from the school on the back of a motorcycle. I was working with a black man. He was a good fighter and knew all sorts of stuff. We were being pursued by these crazy women people. 

3. We drove to behind this hill. The other people came down. We fought them, and then quickly escaped up this hill and pulled off into a small dirt road. We turned off our motorcycle lights. Then we ran to a car which had a bomb in it. The plan was to push the car down the hill so the other people chased it, then it would explode and kill them. 

The explosion was very vivid. It killed one of the three people. My friend said, one of them is a hologram. We had to kill the other person. I tried to use some nylon string to garrote one of them. We had an epic fight scene.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
-I got a new clarinet case. I think it had my old clarinet case stuffed inside it. 

*Dream 2 Possibly Lucid, or a "Dream Lucid" (I dreamt I was lucid, not a true lucid)*

I was walking down this pathway with someone else. We were on a boardwalk next to water. It was nighttime and it was dark. There were a bunch of ambulances in the street. There were all these flashing lights and people were marching down the street. 

At some point I though, "I'm dreaming, I don't need to do this. I can fly!" I flew into the air. Then I thought I should try using passive control. Suddenly I thought, "What if I'm not dreaming?!" I looked at my hand and I had five fingers. But my middle finger stretched out and became really long. I thought, "I'm dreaming."  
I don't know if I was really lucid dreaming. I would remember the dream better if I was lucid, right? It just didn't feel like a real lucid dream, unlike my other lucid dreams. I think it was just a dream about a lucid dream. 

*Dream 3*
I was outside at this swimming pool place. The swimming pool was surrounded my rocks. It was like a hotel/spa place. My brother took his shirt off and jumped in, but I didn't want to. 

Then I was at the Mason family's house. We were sitting down to eat. They had a picture on their wall which I thought had some anti-Semitic stuff on it. 

*Dream 4*
I was in my dining room, using a computer. The table was really low. I decided to look at porn on my computer. Then my brother walked in to the room, and I thought he had been away. I got worried, but I forgot. Then I went and checked and my mom was sitting in her car in the garage. I got really worried she would catch me, but I don't ever remember closing the page. 

I went back and started using my brother's computer. His background looked like a cool music visualizer. 

*Dream 5*
I was sitting in one end of the house. My mom walked in, and I realized my penis, which was somehow six feet long, was laying there. I tried to stuff it under a bed but my mom saw. 

Comments on this: WTF? It wasn't even attached to me! This didn't make very much sense. 

*Dream 6*
I was looking to see if I had any boxers left in my drawer. I didn't, but then I found some boxers with stars on them. I didn't know I even owned them, but I was glad to have found them, because it gave me something to wear.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
All I can remember from this dream is I was eating lunch and a friend of mine who left, named Z--- O---, showed up and I was glad to see him. 

*Dream 2*
I was trying to play World of Warcraft.

This one is strange because I quit this game a long time ago.

----------


## Jamoca

Lots o' good dreams last night.
*Dream 1*
I can remember the last bit of this dream, the rest is faded, but I have a few words written in my notebook about the dream. Its not triggering anything though.

So, it had something to do with me having a babysitter. Then I walked into the bathroom and tried to take a pee, but I saw that there were these stalagmites of poo in the water in the toilet seat. It was much more excrement than any human could actually produce. The entire toilet was filled with these crystal like shapes of shit. It was disgusting. I knew it was my brother, so I went and yelled at him. 

Sorry if you read that while eating.

*Dream 2 Short Lucid*
So I was in this resteraunt type grocery store place. It was packed with people. I remember that there were no groceries in the store, just a few checkout lanes with those conveyor belts and cashiers. I'm not sure why we were there. 

Anyway, tons of people were there. My dad did something, I think it was some sort of prank. Then he wrote in spray paint on the wall of the building,

How They are Going to Whip the S-------- 
This was refereing to our family, because my dad had done something and now the government would be after us.
Then he wrote all these punishments. I couldn't read the first thing...
Cut of Head, Fill With Red
Capo at the Second Fret
Everyone in the store thought the "Cut of Head, Fill With Red" line was very funny. They all laughed. I was embarassed because I thought my dad would attract attention to me, but I couldn't deny it was hilarious.

Then some black twins with short curly hair came into the building. They were talking about some religious thing. Everyone in the store was mocking them. 

They were offering garments, similiar to a tallit to people. No one accepted them, but I thought, "Why not?" I took it and realized I already had one.

Then there was something where I put this down jacket on and it was too thick.

Everyone started worshiping these people. I knew they were just doing it to make money, but no one would listen to me. The twins made people pay them and wait in long lines to speak with them.

I went outside where someone was attacking me. Suddenly I thought, "This doesn't even make sense! I'm dreaming!"

I did an RC to be sure, and my hands grew in front of my eyes. I leaped into the air and flew up into space.

I thought, I'm going to fly into deep space. I found it to be hard to fly forward quickly, it felt like I was being pulled backward or swimming through water. I thought it was interesting that I could see myself from the third point of view. 

I made myself see through my own eyes as I flew through the atmosphere into space. I was surrounded by planets and stars. I thought about how cool it was. Everything was warping and it was very psychedelic. This lucid part of this dream was very short though. It faded away.

*Dream 3*
I had a FA from the previous dream and I was at my school, sitting on a bench. I thought, I better write that dream down, it was awesome! I quickly jotted it down on some paper as people walked past me.

*Dream 4*
I was walking back to my house and I saw these skeletons walking around. I thought it was very strange, then I realized they were just gardeners. Why??! Why, oh why?! Stupid subconscious, when I am so close to becoming lucid you rationalize everything. Gardeners? Come on.... I kept walking, but one of the zombies noticed me and threw something at my head. It bounced off my motorcycle helmet. I was glad I had that on, but I wasn't sure how it got there because I don't own a motorcycle helmet. Some other zombie threw a battery at me. 

I ran to my gate and found my brother. We quickly unlocked the door and went inside our house. The zombies were now clawing at the door. I tried to turn our alarm on, but it didn't work, it just flashed lights. 

Two of my cousins showed up at the door. I let them in, but this little zombie, about the size of a dog, got through the door. I had to bash it's head in with a blunt object until this orange colored liquid poured out. My brother said, "Good thing it doesn't stain the carpets!"

Then I was walking around the house and noticed my dad bought a dulcimer and my brother had these new drums for his drumset. I saw that my cousins were listening to music on my dad's computer.

Then my mom opened the door to go water her plants, and let some zombies in. Stupid mom, you're going to kill us all!

I ran around and found my battle axe. I also found a shoe on a stick. I thought it might be useful to bash the zombies heads in. I decided that if everyone took a weopon we could attack the zombies and kill them before there were too many. 

I looked through the peephole and saw that there were zombies everywhere. Then I saw my mom was trying to water her plants in the back of the house.   I was so upset. I went out and tryed to get her to come inside. Then I noticed she had been bit. She was convinced it wasn't that bad, but I knew we were going to have to cut her lip off so the virus didn't spread. 

I walked back to the door and tried to shut it. I couldn't shut it because all the zombies were pushing against it. Then I saw there were actually two doors, so I closed one of them. One of them had a doorknob in the middle of it, which made it hard to close. The other door was only the bottom half of the door. One of the zombies jumped over the top, so I smashed it's head in with an axe. I almost chopped it's entire head off.

I was worried because my brother was standing too high up, so zombies would be able to see him. 

*Dream 5*
It felt as thought I was watching a movie. Some girl was seducing the Iceman. He froze her in a bathtub. Then someone was dictating, but I thought it was my dad talking about the movie. They said that the reason Iceman was doing this was because the cold war was going on, and people didn't pick sides and become lone forces, or something. Then I became part of the movie and I was flying through this labyrinth building trying to escape. 

Then there was a train platform going down this hill and people were playing music and Ronald McDonald was there. I said, "So this is what hippies do!"

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
Don't have time to write this all out, and I can't remember all the details anyway.

I put vaseline on a dollar bill and put it in my brother's room as a joke, but he liked it, some random men were inside my house laughing about the joke. 

Then my dog was in my fridge, and I was drinking from a ziplock bag...

----------


## bro

Holy Cow feces batman! Those are some random dreams (the most recent ones)...Ah, vaseline on a dollar bill...a fine classic..wait how does that work? Were those men in the house just humoring you laughing at the joke? Hehe..

I've dreamed of my dog winding up in obscure locations as well...some of which were utterly horrifying...

Good recall my friend..keep up the recordings..i'll do my best to read some of this journal..you gave me a good laugh  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Haha @ the hippies quote.
Ronald McDonald showing up out of the blue was kind of strange. 
You've got some strange dreams. Strange is good.

----------


## Jamoca

Thanks guys! I'm glad you like my dreams. I'll do my best to keep remembering them.
*Dream 1*
I vaguely remember this...

There was this with store on one side of a building and I was going to go on, but I decided to go in on the other side. It turned out to be a costume store for halloween/witch supplies. Then I was sitting down talking and this one kid started smashing my banjo, so I got into a fight with him. I won.

There was a lot more to this dream, but I don't remember anything else.

*Dream 2*
I think this one had to do with scones or cookies or something. It was also really long.

----------


## bro

Yeah...it's common to only remember a few details from a dream and KNOW that there was alot more to it..I hate that

Break that dream kid...no one breaks your banjo!  :wink2: 

Scones and cookies...aww, I wanted to hear more about that dream! Yeesh..maybe next time :tongue2:

----------


## Jamoca

> Yeah...it's common to only remember a few details from a dream and KNOW that there was alot more to it..I hate that
> 
> Break that dream kid...no one breaks your banjo! 
> 
> Scones and cookies...aww, I wanted to hear more about that dream! Yeesh..maybe next time



It's funny. In real life, this kid gets very angry and punches stuff, like my locker. He's also larger than me. Of course, he's generally pretty nice. 

The scones and the cookies, I think I was cooking them. 

And the witch dream, I just rememerbed it was in a city somewhere. I was with someone else when we were walking into the building. There were alot of little kids.

----------


## Jamoca

> Yeah...it's common to only remember a few details from a dream and KNOW that there was alot more to it..I hate that



Happens to me all the time. It's usually because I wake up after my dream, but am too lazy to write anything down so I remember in the morning. When I do wake up in the morning, I remember waking up and thinking about my long, vivid, incredible dream, but I can't remember any of it. 

I actually know that banjo smashing kid in real life. He's nice, but he's overly passionate about his beliefs. He gets violent if you disagree with him...

----------


## bro

> Happens to me all the time. It's usually because I wake up after my dream, but am too lazy to write anything down so I remember in the morning. When I do wake up in the morning, I remember waking up and thinking about my long, vivid, incredible dream, but I can't remember any of it. 
> 
> I actually know that banjo smashing kid in real life. He's nice, but he's overly passionate about his beliefs. He gets violent if you disagree with him...



Yeah...to develop good recall (if you're after that) it's important to wake and immediately have that goal on your mind. I actually wear an eye mask to prevent even light from getting in, because that distracts me from my recall efforts..I do this because I cannot stand knowing I had a nice long dream and just not having any record or ability to remember it later on...:/

That kid...I wouldn't want to meet him unless I was behind some unbreakable glass antagonizing him...maybe by arguing with him from a safe distance it could be funny....(bad idea) :tongue2:

----------


## Jamoca

I can't remember any dreams, or even recall if I had any long ones.

However, as I was going to sleep I had the strangest experience. You know how as you go to sleep some times, you will suddenly wake up and feel as though you were just slammed into the bed?

This was like that, except I felt as though I was shocked very hard. It was pretty jolting.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
There was a war going on, and I was on some mountaintop community. There was some monk-like guy who was revered by the community. On the side of our mountain plateu was some sort of snow thing that he sat on. 

I think this monk didn't feel pain when he didn't want to, or something like that. My dad was stepping on his plateau and I had to ask him to not step on the sleeping bags because it might cause an avalanche. 

Then there was a large hispanic man who said that he could jump onto the snow plateau thing from far away. Everyone told him not to do it because it would cause and avalanche. Then some kid came running in and nearly pushed some girl off the cliff.

Next thing I remember, we were all looking for chips to feed ourselves. They were those thick trader joe's veggie chips. I found some in a pile of hay, but I didn't pick them up because they were in the hay. Then everyone else was mad at me for wasting this food. 

Then we were at our diner room. I was going to sit at a table next to my brother, but I didn't. He was very mad at me for this. 

Then we were being tortured. I had a headset on and I was talking to my brother. I had to stop when the torture guy walked away. It was only when he was nearby that I could talk to my brother. The strange thing was, we were never tortured. However, I _knew_ that he was a torturer. 

Then the war was over and I was in-front of a big building in the garden. Some person was walking around inspecting our penises, which made me angry. The surroundings warped into my kitchen. I walked into my mom's room, and she got mad at me for something. Then I took out a guitar my dad had. He doesn't have this guitar in real life, but in my dream he had had it for a long time. It had very nice pearl inlays on it, and it had a short neck. It also had a strap which went over the entire guitar.

Then, K--- was there, and he said something about wanting to learn something, I think?

----------


## Jamoca

Here's a few dreams I had written down elsewhere. I'm just copying and pasting them from their previous source. 

MONDAY, OCTOBER 22, 2007:
This dream took place about two weeks ago.

I was in bed when I recieved a call from a serial killer. He called me on my cell phone and woke me up. He threatened to take away my "Young, supple life." I ran into my mom's room and woke her up to say that a serial killer was coming. She didn't seem to care, so I called 911. I got an answering machine and I have a vauge memory of the sheriff saying something about a lunch break and donuts. I can't really remember. So I asked my mom what the number was for the emergency line. She told me to look in her adress book, because she was too tired to get it out herself.

As I attempted to get her address book out from a drawer next to her bed, I looked at the clock and realized that I couldn't read it. I thought, "That's strange." I looked back again, and the time changed. I realized than that I was dreaming. I almost woke up from excitement, but I spun around in circles, which kept me linked to the dreamworld.

I could have done anything at that point, but I decided to show this serial killer who the boss was, now that I knew I was dreaming and he couldn't hurt me. I grabbed a knife from somewhere, but basilisk venom on it to poison the killer, and got ready. 

He somehow came through the wall in my living room. He was a giant fat blob of thick, scarred flesh. My knife couldn't pierce his skin, but I didn't get too worried, because I was dreaming. When he finally busted through the wall, I began to dance around and mock him for his inability to kill me. 

The dream then faded away.

----------


## Jamoca

TUESDAY, OCTOBER 23, 2007

Dream 10/23/07
I was in this tall building which I knew was my school, although it hardly resembled my real school. Some girl walked by me and a guy complimented her on her butt. (Don't ask. Dreams are strange.) Then I was waiting for the bus, and suddenely I was at my house preparing dinner. I had a friend over, and there was also some girl there. I talked with her for a while, and then I walked away. When I came back she had made a lot of the dinner. There was some stuff that looked like really large chicken McNuggets in plastic bags. The meal was almost ready to eat, so I decided we should have a group hug. Everyone looked at me strangely when I said that. Then my friend said that we should just eat the food, and he asked my mom if we would have to do shabbat prayers. I noticed that there were candles on the table. 

Suddenly I was in a bus traveling along a highway. Someone was talking about some service where you could rent someone of another race to be your personal slave. The names of the people you could rent were Fucki, Bucki, Burni, and Linki. I knew that these were rascist phrases. Each name somehow coincided with a race. The person whoe was telling me about this service commented on how you could rent a new slave each day. 

Then we came to an exit, and my dad was driving, and my family was in the car. There was a big tree in the exit and it was wrapped in caution tape. There was not really enough room to maneuveur our bus around this tree, because there was a sharp drop off the side of a cliff next to it. My dad decided to attempt to drive around this tree...

At this point my alarm went off and woke me up.

----------


## Jamoca

WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 24, 2007

10/24/07
I was at some place which seemed like a british boarding school, except that I knew it was my regular school somehow. A bunch of kids from my old school who had gone to private school were there. Including one kid named J--------, who was always very annoying. He had long hair and looked similiar to a stoner kid at my school. He was being annoying and talking in a british accent like he normally does. We were out on the lawn of the school. 

Then it was nighttime and I decided I was going to explore underneath this building. There was apparently some secret passageway under it. I went under and it was very moldy and dirty and dark. I creeped through and met a few people who I knew along the way. Finally I reached the end. A kid I know named S---- and another kid named J---were sitting there at a computer. They were typing something. I convinced them that we had to go back before morning or we would be caught. We ran back through the hallways and they were shrieking. I told them to be quiet if they didn't want to be caught. We arrived inside the school and it was morning. A counselor who looked like someone from a music camp I had attended was organizing breakfast. 

I needed to get back to my sleeping area before they noticed I was gone. I couldn't find my room though. I ran up and down the hallways. I remember peering into one room and it was filled with japanese anime plastic robot creatures. I knew this was a counselor's room. I ran downstairs and all the cabin groups were begginig to file in to sit down. A man who looked like my counselor from the same music camp came in, except that his face was warped and his mouth was in the middle of his face, were his nose should have been. Everyone sat down to eat, and somebody gave me a hairchair. 

At this point the dream faded away. 

I also had a dream which a vaguely remember from much later in the night. It involved running my dog somehow. I remember standing in my street wiping my shoe on something, but I can't remember what. I only remember this because I woke up late at night to go to the bathrom, and I decided to write a bit of my dream at that time down.

----------


## Jamoca

FRIDAY, OCTOBER 26, 2007

10/26/07
I can't really remember my entire dream for last night. I remember short fragmented sections of separate dreams.

I remember putting pretzels in a bag and getting ready for school. I believe this was a false awakening.

I also remember the last few seconds of my dream before I woke up: I was at someplace, some sort of battle was going on, I think. I went outside and it was outside my synagogue. I climbed inside my car and put something on the front seat, and it somehow moved to the backseat. Then I was in the car and we were driving along. Someone was talking about World of Warcraft. Then my alarm woke me up.

----------


## Jamoca

First Succesful WILD 10/27/07
Last night I had my first successful WILD. I went to bed at 12:00 PM and my alarm woke me at 5:00 AM. I surfed DreamViews for 30 minutes, and at 5:30 I crawled back into bed. I laid on my back for some time. I didn't move at all, I didn't even swallow. I still didn't enter SP (Sleep Paralysis). So I gave up. I turned over on my side and looked at my clock and saw that it was 6:00 AM. I decided that I needed to get to sleep, so I forgot about LD and I just tried to sleep. 

I quickly felt something strange. Waves of energy passed over my and I felt myself become very heavy. I couldn't feel my body any more. It felt like I was floating, or sinking, or something. I saw flashing lights and could hear my mom yelling at me. Suddenly, it all ended. I realized I had just entered SP. I laid in bed a few minutes longer, and then I just opened my eyes and climbed out of bed. 

It wasn't my physical body doing this. I had entered a dream with no lapse in consciousness. It felt as though I was wide awake. Except that I looked at my hand and saw I had 7 fingers. I was elated to find that it had worked. I went outside my front door and decided to fly. I flew up in the air and flew around. It was the most amazing feeling ever. I landed and went inside. I tried to fly through my door but I couldn't, so I tried to shrink myself and fly through the peephole. That worked. I even was able to teleport myself by spinning, although I couldn't control where I teleport to. 

After my LD ended I had a false awakening. I could have sworn I had woken up, but I know I didn't. I the FA I went to the bathroom, had a drink of water, and talked to my mom. However, my mom says that I never talked to her early in the morning. I then had a dream that I was at school, telling people about my LD.

----------


## Jamoca

10/28/07
I had a strange dream last night. It wasn't quite lucid, but I had a lot of control. I could make things grow or shrink and summon people, but I was not aware I was dreaming.

The dream began at my old middle school. My mom was picking me up in her car behind the school. She went up some side alley and my friend and I go into the car. Then we drove along the road a little bit and some more people got into the car. We drove for a while. The car stopped in different stops where the old bus used to stop, and people got off. There was not enough room in the car for everyone, even though it was an SUV (We don't actually own an SUV, we have a small car.) I had to lay on the floor of the car. 

At some point my mom changed into another kid from my school's mom. She drove along a windy road that leads to my house. A car drove by us very quickly and careened off the edge of the road. 

I arrived at my house and let myself in. I looked at the alarm system and it had many random symbols and numbers which I couldn't read. (I should have become lucid at this point, but I didn't). I assumed this meant that someone had broken into the house. (My brother broke a window recently, I figured they had climbed through the broken window.) There was a trash can sitting by the doorway to my kitchen. I grabbed the lid to use as a shield, and ran in. One of the burglars had his back to me, and another was reading. I smashed the burglar with his back to me. His head was crushed and he died. The other burglar began to shoot at me. I ducked behind the counter. 

(I don't remember how I killed the second burglar, only that I did kill him.) Then I tried to summon my dad, but I accidentally summoned an obnoxious girl I know. I tried a second time and succeeded in summoning my dad. 

My brother was at my house now. He had some fruit which he put next to a white ball, and said "That's a monster fruit," or something to that extent. I used my powers to make the fruit grow to be the size of a basketball. I laughed at my brother and said, "Now that's a monster fruit."

I went outside and went into my garden. Someone started shooting at me but the bullets traveled too slowly. I jumped to the ground. Then I saw that the criminal was playing badminton with some girl who was dressed in a blue suit. There were two copies of the girl. I decided I would make clones of myself in order to fight the sniper-guy. I also tried to use my powers to shrink him from a distance. 

I cloned myself a few times, and then the dream ended.

----------


## Jamoca

WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 7, 2007

11/7/07
I've had quite a few dreams since I last posted. I'm not going to post them all, because none were lucid dreams.

Last night I dreamt I was in a store. I'm not really sure what they were selling. There was a pastor looking at something. Somebody asked what a pastor was and I said they were a traveling priest. I walked by a group of girls who I didn't know. Then I realized I had a dropped my bandana. I looked around for it and saw that it was being kicked around by a few people. I turned and saw a line, which I assumed was to the bathroom. I saw a friend of mine named S----- standing in line. I began speaking to him about something.

Sorry about all the new posts all of a sudden...

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
This one is a good one...

So I was in some cabin place, with bunkbeds. I was sitting there and my dad came up, looking for his "gourd-banjo" He doesn't actually play one of these. My brother and I remember that it was on top of one of the bunkbeds. We climb up to get it and everything sort of warps, and I feel like I am falling back, but I don't. Then, my perspective changes, and my mom is there.

Some man with a massive head, no neck, and long hair is there. He is holding hands with my mom. My dad is standing next to me. He is talking to my mom and they start getting close, and kissing a bit. I get very angry that my mom would do this, but she assures of something. I can't remember what it is now, but it didn't make any sense. It had to do with how they only used to be together, but were not anymore. Im pretty sure I kicked the dudes ass, but I can't quite remember. What a shame.

Anyway, I then climbed off the cabin and ran, taking long bounds, through this forest. Somehow the dream became World of Warcraft. I was standing on a glass box thing, in the middle of a forest, with a big lake arround me. I leaped over the lake. On the other side I inspected my gear, and noted I had EPIXS. I tried to go onto my mount, but I kept openening my bags.

Finally I went on my mount. It was all deformed, and the icon had random text. I interpreted the text as meaning, "60-80&#37; speed." However, the mount ran along the ground super fast. I ran over a hill and came to some crystal thing.

I clicked on the crystal and started "channeling" it to put it in my bags. Then I found a bigger crystal, and decided to channel that. Suddenly, I was attacked my a creature. I looked at its level and it was a 70 elite. However, I killed it in two hits, using some random ability on my second action button. It had something to do with a foot. I thought it was strange that I hadn't seen it before.

Then I took on a bunch more guys, and somehow died, although I owned a lot of them before they took my down. When I died, it looked like a cutscene type thing. I thought, "So this is what they did in all those new patches I missed. They removed corpse-runs." 

I didn't have a physical body, but I called to my brother. I said, "Check out what they did in the expansion." 

All of that will not have made any sense unless you have played World of Warcraft. I used to play, but I've been clean for over 6 months.

----------


## Jamoca

These are my dreams from Tuesday night, I couldn't write them down yesterday.
*Dream 1*
I was on a bus, and we stopped at an ice cream store. I jumped out and got in line. I was going to get this purple Shrek Ice Cream that they made at Baskin Robbins. I couldn't find it though. When my turn came in line, I was looking around and what to get. I had a sample of some caramel ice cream, and it was the best taste I have ever had. 

I looked outside and saw that the bus was pulling away and going to leave. I ran out and yelled at the driver to wait for me to get my ice cream. I went back inside and saw that a nine year old hispanic girl who worked at the ice cream store had eaten it. I got a little angry, but then I saw that my bus was gone.

I was very angry, but I thought, "My mom can pick me up." I kept on looking for my ice cream. I looked up at the menu on the wall, but all they had were eggplant ice cream and cucumber ice cream. They had real cucumbers and eggplants stuck on the wall. I rememberd that they used to have this machine that would squeeze purple goop onto your ice cream and mix it in. 

Suddenly I pulled my banjo out and started playing a little. Every string played the wrong notes though. Some girl said something about bluegrass. Then I saw this black guy who was playing upright bass in the store. He was incredibly good. However, his bass only had the fretboard and neck, nothing else. It was about two feet long. He was playing all this cool stuff. 

My friend G---- appeared and introduced me to him. I can't remember what his name was. As I reached to shake his hand, I fell forward and bumped into the guy. I apologized and walked into the back of the store. I saw that they had candy in the back of the store that I could put on my ice cream. It all looked bad though.

There was some kids in there who I recognized as my friends, who bared no resemblance to any real friends I have. They made some comment about how this long candy was wimpy. Then I saw that there were these Star Wars Legos on the wall. I walked over and glanced at them for a second, then walked away. 

Then there were some Cradle Banjo Straps on a rack.In real life, mine is broken. They were also belts. I remembered something about how my brother said that at his school girls would write stuff on the inside of their belts. I asked, "Do they really write things inside their belts?"

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
A little confidential... ::hump::  
There was some part about someone whoring themselves out for pencils, it definitely didn't make sense.

*Dream 2*
This was a short dream where I organized my dream notebook, and I wrote all my dreams from last night in it. Unfortunately, none of them were there when I woke up, and I can't remember any of them. Grrrr, that makes me angry!  :Mad:

----------


## bro

Ah..dream 2..that's very common..I'm sorry bout that, must be frustrating. I often find myself in FA's recording dreams and when I wake up I've got none recorded! ::?: 

Now that that's covered, I'd like graphic details of dream 1.
Just kidding, whoring for pencils is enough :p.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I can't remember everything, but I can remember the last minute or so of this dream...

So I was in my dad's end of the house, and I was watching some video on a screen. I thought it looked something like legos. Hmmm..Lot's of lego themes in my dreams lately...Then this little black and white helicopter, about the size of quarter, starts buzzing around my head. I thought, "What the fuck?!" Then it started talking, and I thought, "Oh, it's just a little lego toy." Of course, I I couldn't realize I was dreaming, ugh! Then as it flew around me, talking to me, I caught it. It sort of became a robot snail. I had to break it open to get to the inside.

I used me claw hand which I had developed, and some screw came out of the bottom. I  was trying to open it, when someone started yelling at me. They wanted to go with the rest of the family on a walk. I didn't recognize the person, but I assumed they were my mom's friend.

My mom was sleeping in the same bed as my dad, which never happens. My dad snores, if you must know. I went outside, and my mom was there, infront of me. Suddenly, I remembered I had a huge homework assignment the next day. I cussed loudly. 

The only thing that I saw before my alarm came on was my brother in the back of a mini-van in our backyard. He was with a friend.

----------


## Jamoca

> Ah..dream 2..that's very common..I'm sorry bout that, must be frustrating. I often find myself in FA's recording dreams and when I wake up I've got none recorded! :p.[/SIZE][/COLOR]



Yeah. I actually wrote down my first dream, the confidential dream, in my notebook and in a FA. 

But there was this other dream, I know it was totally epic, but I can't remember it.

----------


## bro

Hehe, confidential

Ah, don't sweat it. I know it's frustrating. Half the time in the morning I wake just knowing I had an absolutely epic dream and just not being able to yank it out. We've all been there. I hope you can begin to remember those.

----------


## Jamoca

Last nights dreams were incredible!
*Dream 1*
I was with a friend and we decided to go to this music camp I used to go to. We go there and we are sitting at this table, drinking water while we watch some people perform. My math teacher shows up and starts playing the banjo.

Then I realize I forgot to pack anything, and I'm only going to have one pair of clothes at this camp. Without telling my friend, I head home.

I'm at home and there is a shoe store inside my house. I think, "It's good we have a shoe store in here, so I can get some new shoes. 

I wanted to call my friend and tell him to come home, but I didn't end up doing it.

*Dream 2*
I was at the neighborhood yacht club. My dog was in my dad's car and he rolled down the window. My dog always seems to have opposable thumbs in my dreams. Also, my grandparents were there. 

I got inside my dad's car and my brother and I started to drive. Then the car sped up really fast and we had to jump out. My mom said, "Don't press the gas!"

I got back inside the car and it became a motorcycle. I drove back to my house, but I was going really fast and didn't want to break for fear of flipping over.

I sped past the stop sign, and then I saw that police were stationed outside my house. There was a massive lampost shining onto my house, my neighbor's house was surrounded too. I didn't want to be caught driving, because I'm not legally allowed to drive. 

I drove back to my parents and told them we had to go home quickly.

At home, my neighbor was arrested. We walked outside slowly and saw the police were still there. Some little girls walked by on the sidewalk and I heard someone yell, "You're teddy bear is stupid!" I walked back inside and this weird glow was everywhere.

*Dream 3 Best Lucid Dream Yet!!*
I was waiting outside my old middle school for my mom to come. I walked up to the parking lot and there was a store. I saw these long, three foot long thin pipe things. I wanted one. I accidentally knocked them over. Then my brother picked up an onion from this pile of fruit. It was a store of some sort.

I walked in and my mom was there. Some strange man with a pitcher of water was lurking in the corner. We walked to the back of the store and began looking for something to buy. I walked away from my parents and this man approached me. He said, "I have some sugar water for you..." I tried to avoid him but he kept approaching me. I walked around a pillar and he was on the other side. He was trying to molest me. "I've got sugar water," He said. 

Suddenly I became aware that this made no sense at all. I thought, I must be dreaming. I looked at my hands and it looked as though they were warping away as I looked at them. I ran, but I ran very fast. I was teleporting around the store. I realized that I didn't want to do this, that I wanted to enjoy the dream. I found that I could fly very easily, as if I were swimming. I could also fly warp speed. I flew into the air, and flew around the store, observing. I said to myself, "I'm dreaming right now! Incredible!" Then I flew and space warped, and I was in between these two buildings.

I wanted to find some girl, but my friend was with me. It was strange, he just kept following me. I didn't want to kill him, because that would have been too strange. I tried to see if I could make something appear by expecting it to be around a corner. I could, but it felt too surreal and separate, not real enough.

I decided to stop wasting my time doing what everyone does in a lucid dream instead of sex and flying, I decided to have a basketball game high up in the atmosphere. Anyone could fall off the edge of the court. It was me taking on a full team of incredible players. 

It was the most fun thing I have ever done. Every shot I took made it. I could jump super high in the air and dunk. I was friggin beast. I schooled everyone. I kept swiping the ball and jumping around. It was bad ass. 

*Dream 4*
A short FA about writing my LD down.

I had to add something. I woke up in the middle of the night and I found it hard to move. I think this was SP. I tried to do a FILD, and I began to feel like I was melting, but then it stopped, and I just fell asleep.

----------


## bro

Haha jamoca! awesome lucid dream there. A basketball game up in the clouds...good choice my friend. It was also a good decision not to do the conventional things that make you wake so quick, good call. (Though basketball can be very exciting). very good though.

Your other dreams sounded very "out there" as well...

Congratulations on the lucid dream though! I wish you many more.

----------


## Jamoca

> Haha jamoca! awesome lucid dream there. A basketball game up in the clouds...good choice my friend. It was also a good decision not to do the conventional things that make you wake so quick, good call. (Though basketball can be very exciting). very good though.
> 
> Your other dreams sounded very "out there" as well...
> 
> Congratulations on the lucid dream though! I wish you many more.



Thanks! Yeah, I have pretty strange dreams, it seems like. I always thought it was normal to have crazy dreams, until I started to talk to other people about them.

Also, I didn't remember any dreams last night because I went to sleep late and woke up early. I did remember one short fragment of someone saying something but I can't remember what it was now.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I was at my school. There was a big fight begening, so my friends and I ran and hid under the stairs. I got lost on a way and was in this scary cathedral. I realized I was in the wrong place and went and found my frinds. I thought the fight was over so I went back and there was a big long table with people behind it. Then this kid named S---- got mad because he followed me when I left the stairs and now the fight was starting again. I ran and hid, somehow I ended in the library. 

*Dream 2*

This was also a long one, all I remember is that I was at a bus stop. ,

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
I was at a pier/wharf type place with my mom and brother. I walked around and saw some guy playing piano.

Then I was in a store. I walked around and some friends appeared. I was looking for some magic thing. All I could find were clothes. I said, "Too bad we used [the building that the guy was playing piano at] as a bike jump, now we don't have stairs!" I said something slightly different, but I was thinking of the piano building.  Then we found these rainbow stairs and climbed up them. We were in an attic.

We were waiting for something to happen, something magical. This one little kid kept talking and I was about ready to punch him because he was going to give us away.

Then we were at my house, and this little kid was lying down with a tube over his face, sleeping. I kept running by and squirting lemon juice into his eyes. He was in my mom's garden. 

There were some girls who I was friends with at a camp, but also kind of liked, in my backyard. One of them came up to me, and said something like, "I'm a lesbian. Like on Amazon.com where things are half off." 

It made sense at the time. Anyway, I hugged one of the girls and it felt really nice, like dream hugs do. We walked down onto my dock and then we jumped in the water. It was dark. We swam over to my neighbors dock.

One of my eccentric friend's parents were there also, and they pointed out this pirate. There was a pirate there who had one hand. I recognized him as the piano player. My friend pulled out an old blunderbuss and was going to shoot him, but I didn't let him. He was the greatest piano player in the world, so said my friends parents. All these people were crowded around waiting for something.

Suddenly this boat raced down into the canal. It had spikes all over it, which it was going to lower into the water and shoot us with. I took a deep breath, and tried to swim away without being seen. I swam behind something, but I don't know if I took my head out of the water. Everything was murky colored and I could make out sunken ships on the bottom of the water, I think. 

Then my alarm rang

I also think that there was a part of this dream relating to my banjo, but I'm really not sure.

Don't you hate it when you wake up in the morning and you have a vague memory of something, but you don't know if it was a dream or a small memory from the previous day?


By the way, thanks for posting Bro! I appreciate your feedback.

----------


## strinky

You squirting lemon juice into the kid's eye, and the quote about lesbianism and Amazon made me crack up. Maybe I'm easily amused right now, but I love what the subconscious can come up with in terms of random humor.

Dream hugs do feel good - almost like you're melting into the person, or they're totally enveloping you. Also, I know what you mean about mixing up dreams and memories. Just this morning, I could envision myself thinking about changing my dream scene while standing on the steps. I couldn't remember if this was a forgotten lucid dream, or something I'd done the day before! Grr.

----------


## Jamoca

> You squirting lemon juice into the kid's eye, and the quote about lesbianism and Amazon made me crack up. Maybe I'm easily amused right now, but I love what the subconscious can come up with in terms of random humor.



I know, it's so funny how some dreams don't really make any sense at all!

On tuesday night I couldn't remember any dreams at all.

*And last night I had the worst experience ever. All I can remember is thinking, I'm dreaming!, and spinning in a circle. I don't have the slightest recollection of what else happened, but I remember it was a long, involved, highly vivid lucid. Strange, because lucids are always so easy to remember.* 

Also, a short fragment where I was in a store and my mom showed me some psychedelic pants.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dream 1*
Someone was out to kill me. I was at my grandma's house and I was scared so I slept in her bed. I had this tiny little knife that I tied to a string on my nightstand. Then I was on a boat and this person was still trying to kill me. Then I was at my house and they called on my phone, which was not my phone. I figured someone had lent me their phone. I went and told my mom we needed to put the alarm on. She was tired and didn't care very much, so I tried to put in on myself. The alarm malfunctioned, and I was scared

I woke up and was very worried, then I realzed it had been a dream. I went back to sleep and tried to MILD

*Dream 2*
I was at my house. I had switched room with my brother, but now I missed my room and wanted it back. I was on my computer. I needed to find my mom to tell her that I wanted to switch rooms.

Suddenly I "peed" all over the place, and had to run to the bathroom to clean up. I went and found my mom, she was in some clothing store. There were leather shoes everywhere. When she saw me she said, "Oh, there's my cue!"

When we were back in the house I suddenly decided to look at my hand. I had two thumbs and my middle, ring, and pinky fingers were fused together. I thought, "I'm dreaming!" I thought it might be fun to punch my mom, because it was a dream, but I didn't I jumped up, flew through a hallway and through the glass. I couldn't fly any higher though. I checked again and was still dreaming. I jumped really high and landed on my hands and knees, cutting them up badly. Then I remebered somehone saying I could take a pill to grow wings. I went back inside, reached into my pocket and found the pill. I swallowed it and felt wings growing. Then I took another pill to give me control.

My mom said, "Everyone clean the dishes!" I replied, "I'm asleep right now, I don't have to do dishes." I ran outside and found that it was raining. The rain felt very realistic. I was amazed. I lifted into the air and was in awe of how incredibley real it felt. I could feel my wings pumping the air. I flew away. I decided I was going to find a girl. Someone said, "There are so many ugly girls. Find me three ugly girls ina group of 360." I was on a bicycle. I rode up to some place. I thought it was very exiting that I could bike and then do jumps using my wings. 

Some kid climbed on the back of my bike, so I shot him with an energy ball. Then I was in front of some houses. People were yelling at me. I rode into the street, and closed my eyes for a long time. When I opened them I felt my real life eyes start to open. I closed my eyes again and focused on closing my real life eyes. It worked.  Twas very strange though, I could feel both my bodies. I rode into the air and everything was hazy. I flew high into the atmosphere, and the earth was spread out below me. I landed again, but it was still hazy.

I shouted, "Clarity now!" and everything became more clear. I flew into the air again, and found a building that was a castle, and had been in another one of my dreams. I decided that it was my school, and I landed, trying to find some girls, and finish my quest of finding 3 ugly girls. There were some really weird girls here. 

Suddenly I lost lucidity, and spent the remainder of the dream watching a fork and a knife. The knife was the man and the fork was the women, and they had a bunch of baby plates. The fork and knife had sex, and more plates were created.

----------


## Jamoca

Haven't been able to post because of finals, then going away.

I've written my dreams in a notebook and will post them when I get back.

----------


## Jamoca

Packing, leaving tommorow at 4 AM. I've had some amazing dreams this week, including a lucid. Sorry I don't have any time. If I have acess to a computer in Mexico then I'll post a few dreams.

----------


## Jamoca

Just got back from Mexico, and I've had even more great dreams. I'll be posting them tomorrow morning.

----------


## Jamoca

Alright, I've finally gotten around to posting all my dreams from the past month. Unfortunately, there are so many of them that I can't write them all down. I will expand on the really long ones, and otherwise just write what is written in my notebook. Some of these dreams have dates, some don't. 

1. This was a long non lucid, unfortunately I can't remember all of it. It had to do with Harry Potter, we were in the projects, my brother is hurt or evil, not sure. There was a battle going on, also  something about getting squishid in the trunk of a car. 

2. (Same night as the dream from above.) This annoying kid my brother was sort of friends with who played oboe was there, I was in many, there was a merry go round, I got caught in it and forced under water, I nearly drowned, but I got uncaught.

*Next Night:*
I was Harry Potter, and some people recognized me. They were all evil people who worked for Voldemort, and I had to jump out a window and fly into space. I was myself now, and my dad was there, and so was my brother. I was going to have to sit in this space station for 4 years until people forgot about me. I could see the earth through the open hole in the side of the space station. There were a lot of toys in the space station. 

*New Night*
1. I was in my science teachers class, writing a haiku. I suddenly had to run and go to the bathroom. There was a bully there who tried to make me give him my money. Then I was in my room cleaning the floor. There was a tiny little snowy mountain, and some college kids in a tiny zepplin flew around it and got shot down.

2. I got 22 phone calls. 

3. I was at my Grandma's house, drinking in lemonade. There was a tree on her house, growing out the side. I asked, "Does it really Share it's mother's health", which I guess is a reference to a song I listen to sometimes. 

12/18/07
1. My friend G--- had a secret handshake. We were at school, and he was being generally embarassing. I also remember climbing stairs. 

12/19/07
1. My mom cooked these oyster post-it things, and a bunch of people came over for a party. Also there was a stripper in a chair. Sort of between the slats on the chair. It was strange.

12/20/07
1. I was airsofting somewhere. Then I was at the Zoo, and there was a room with these tiny dogs in it. My dog was walking around bipedally. Then I was at my Grandma's house, and a kid I know was out in a field playing banjo.

12/21/07
1.Lucid! I was in my kitchen with my parents. Two people were coming to kill us. I was praying it was all a dream. I did a RC, and sure enough, it was a dream! I flew out the window and floated in the air. I spotted the people coming to kill us. I engaged them in battle, eventually taking away their pistol and blasting them in the head.

2. Then I had a FA where my dad was puttig in a new alarm system, and we were shopping for guitars/banjos. One of them looked like a peace sign.

----------


## Jamoca

12/24/07
1. I imediately knew I was dreaming. I passed my hand through my fist, and reveled in the feeling. For the craziest reason, I wanted to show the DC's they were dreaming also. I didn't realize they were DCs, I thought they were other people who were dreaming.I don't believe in shared dreams, so I don't know what was going on here. I flew around, but I couldn't bring myself to blindly throw myself of a high place.

2. FA, discovered my mom had let some random guy into my house, and he had destryoed my external harddrive. He was playing it like an instrument, twanging the sides, from someplace over the internet. But I had gotten his AIM, and tried to talk to him. His name was Peyote. I know, it's a psychoactive cactus containing mescaline. I was mad at my mom for letting him in.

12/25/07
1. I had a magic pocket knife that turned me invisible and turned my horse (I don't know how I got this horse...) into a skeleton. I killed the enemies, and nearly won the rebel battle, but then I died. Everyone was sad, because we had almost won the battle.

2. There was some store with lots of shirts. No one was there working, and it wasn't a shirt store, it was a sport store. Only had shirts though.

3. I lost my backpack and wandered the school to find it. The school was a maze.

4. I was in a magic game room where I flew around. There were pies and a kid was skateboarding on a chair. There was also lava, and cardboard bike/chair jumps...?

5. Apple came out with these MASSIVE ipods.

12/26/07
1. I almost became lucid, there was a girl with no shirt on (or bra). I thought, I must be dreaming. I looked at my hands, 7 fingers, and they were mutilated. I thought, yep, I'm dreaming. I jumped in the air, but it didn't seem as though I flew up. Someone said, "You ain't dreaming." I agreed, and then went back in time to undo all the embarrassment I had caused myself. 

2. There was a strange plum drink that had strainers in it. It was illegal, and poor kids made it. It was made in huge commercial vats. I saw a girl who I haven't talked to in a while. We hugged and then did strange acrobatic maneuvers. Some kid gave me a skateboard, but it was broken.

3. There was a bed out in a field, and a kid was screaming something about how Roy was a fatty, whoever Roy was. I believe this was because in Mexico someone would come by in a truck and yell "EL AGUA!" early in the morning. When this person was screaming ROY!!! is a fatty!!! It sounded like the water truck yeller.

4. Someone had my sweater.

12/27/07
1. V---- was leaving, I was on a ropebridge and I ingested a few tabs of acid. I was thinking, this is going to be strange. Then my english teacher, who I despise, gave me a 10&#37; on a test, even though I wasn't done and she cut me off. An old friend of mine was talking about penises and teeth...and my english teacher threw some ceramics and some parents.

12/28/07
1. I was running through a market, then I was in the water, and my friend was trying to use his superlaser vision to see me. Suddenly he turned into my english teacher and started screaming, "I see you! I see you!" I awoke in a cold sweat. 

2. I was at my house, and there was a plant potter with lots of little leaves in it. A little kid was looking at it, and suddenly he came to a marijuana leaf. All these parents tried to make lies about what it was, and then some other kid told the little kid to smoke it. 

3. Frightening strange mud creaters attacking. 

4. At school, the band was going to play, and all the school nurses were prostitutes, and the band kept teleporting.

----------


## Jamoca

12/29/07
1. Chained to a boat.
2. Buying Oaxacan clothes. 
3. Making a strange drug, my brother tried to buy some mushrooms. This drug consisted of baking soda, limes, and some other stuff. I don't advise anyone tries making it. It was some serious shit.
4. I was at school, in the band room. My computer was outside. A kid who used to go to my school was there. I was walking around and my friend picked me up and threw me in the air. I flew 40 feet in the air and realized I must be dreaming. I swooped away and marveled at how real the wind felt.  Then I was at my house, and thought it strange that there were extra streets in my neighborhood. I was amazed at how real the dream was.
5. My old babysitter was talking.
6. Peter Pan/Captain Hook, watching the Discovery channel, it was called under the sea...
7. Living in the Air, going to someone's house, living in a barn.

----------


## Jamoca

12/30/07
1. I was in math class, and I was going to be taking my math final again. There was a shower/toilet in the class, and a kid hit his knee on the wall. I said to the math teacher, "There needs to be small separate rooms where people can take their tests". My math teacher responded. I was walking around and I saw my friend G--- on the other side of a glass pane. He was in latin. I made a funny face palm motion. He did it also. Suddenly he was on my side of the glass, and he flipped someone in the class off. Then he went on a rant about some pale kid who people tease, but in a friendly way. G---- said, "He has no fashion sense," and other things like that.

I was embarassed and said, I hope this is a dream. I looked at my pencil, instead of saying 2.0, it said 2.103. There were algebraic symbols everywhere. The pencil said, 2 radical 4 and other things. I thought, "I am dreaming!" Then someone in the class said, "No, you aren't. If the algebraic symbols on the pencil are equivilalent, then it makes no difference how they are written." I thought, that makes sense, I guess I can't be dreaming. 

Then my friend G---- got yelled at by Ms. Billy, my crazy english teacher, and she used martial arts on him.

*Different Day:*
I was on a scary plane flight to confront fears. The plane looked like a muni bus. I was also in an airport terminal that was a maze. 

1/2/08
1. I was at my synagogue, then I was going home along this twisty road. Some pirates started shooting at us. My brother and I ran up a hill. Pirates were chasing us. We had to climb up a wall of glass and run along a path on a mountain. My brother made a comment about girls that was funny. (No, it wasn't sexist.) Then, at my house, I realized I was dreaming. I flew into the air, and tried to get my dog to fly with me. He wouldn't, so I decided to pick him up and toss him. I figured that sense it was a dream, he would be able to fly if tossed off my house. Instead, he comically bounced off the ground. I felt a little strange having tossed my dog, albeit in a dream, off my roof. 

2. There was a big game at my house were I was throwing little rubber balls at people.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 100mg of vitamin b6 last night before I went to sleep. I had way to many short fragmented dreams to write down. 

*Dream 1*
I was by a beach, walking with some people, and we had to wade around a rock. Then I found that it was a race, and my team came in third. We were at a giant swimming pool in my backyard. Tons of people were over, swimming around. I jumped in the air and went really high, and then splashed into the water and got spun around. 

Then I was in a cabin area. There was a religion based on the teachings of the rapper Mac Dre, about how if  you truly believed in something it would happen. Then these aliens had made a giant crystal. They were discharging it, and giant balls of electricity were shooting everywhere. It was killing tons of people, and I could smell burning flesh. I was hoping a ball of electricity was not going to hit my cabin building. Suddenly, the machine broke down.

I also have a memory of us talking about how we were going to escape, and deciding we were going to go over to a kid's house. He didn't want us all to come, even though we would die if we didn't.

So the machine broke down, and the government showed up. They let three people, Me, my friend, and someone else, out of the building. We walked, and then it was me, my mom, and my brother there. Suddenly I realized that the goverment just wanted to separate me from my friends to kill us easier. I wanted to run back and save my friends, but that would be crazy, I thought. I would be killed. They had already deployed robots to find us. 

I told my brother and my mom to run. We rounded a corner and found ourselves looking up at a path. I decided to take it. There were two paths, actually, and we were trying to decide which to take.
With no warning at all, I became lucid. I knew I was dreaming, because nothing that was going on had made any sense. I didn't even have to RC.  I tried to decided if I should go back and see how the dream would pan out back with the goverment killing my friends, or if I should fly off and do something else. Or if I should take the path I was going to take and see were it went. 

Then, I heard a noise. I heard my brother playing his f*cking ukulele in real life, and my mom walking down the hall being noisy. I thought, Oh no, I'm going to wake up.  And I did. I completely woke up. Now that I look at this, it was probably my fault more than anything, I totally focused on the real life sounds, instead of the dream. I probably would have stayed asleep had I not been so foolish.

----------


## Jamoca

1/4/08
There was a big storm yesterday, so I didn't have power and couldn't type these dreams up. 

*Dream 1*
I was at Noah's Bagels. This Noah's Bagels was located near next to my old school. It isn't really there, in real life. I was going to the bagel shop during my lunch break. However, my old school was not open campus I wanted to get bagels, so I said, "Let's go to Noah's Bagels!" Someone said to me, "We are at Noah's Bagels." I realized they were right. I picked out the bagel that I wanted, but then I discovered that it would take 30 minutes to make the bagel, by which time school would have already started again. I figured it didn't matter if I was late once.

*Dream 2*
I was worried because I had another final tomorrow, and I hadn't prepared. I was marking quotes for my english test. 

*Dream 3*
I was in the town square in Oaxaca, Mexico. I didn't know I was there, but the scenery matches, I realize Lots was going on in this dream, because I didn't write it all down yesterday I can't quite remember all of it. I'll list it in whatever order I can remember.

-A kid had some shoes that looked like women's flats. It turned out they had some strange apparatus in them, and where actually really good skate shoes. 

-There was a man who worked out of a small market stand and made plush things. We were getting a secret device made from him.

- I was running through the market, holding my old friends finger, and jumping really high into the air. I was talking about intuition. 

A lot more things happened, but I can't quite remember them.

----------


## Jamoca

I took a vitamin b6 before I went to bed last night. About 30 minutes before I went to bed, I would say, and 100mg (or was it 100g?) I had this incrediblely vivid dream, but when I woke up, I was distracted when I woke up at 3am, and wanted to check and see if the power was back. I totally forgot about the dream. 

*Dream 1*
There were old people in a wheelchair, and I was thinking about geometry.

*Dream 2*
I was in Mexico again, running through the streets. I woke up from this dream, but somehow continued it when I fell asleep again.

*Dream 3, continued from Dream 2*
Once again in Mexico, running through the streets. I was holding a long rope. Some man with a few kids decided to let his kids pull on my rope. They were pulling on the christmas tree on the back of the rope, I realized. The man decided to help my out by pulling me along. I went flying into the air as he dragged me along behind.

Then the man said something about how it probably wasn't healthy for either of us. We stopped in a bathroom area. I had to crawl into a tunnel, the walls were made of that type of thin metal with little holes in it everywhere. There was a pathway out into the full bathroom, which had no wall. 

I realized I was naked, and was a little embarrassed. These strange devices were on the floor. They were 90 angled metal pieces hinging on the floor. People stood on them and rocked back and forth.

----------


## Jamoca

1/6/07
*Dream 1*
I was in World of Warcraft, and all sorts of stuff was going on. This was a long, vivid dream. I remember walking into a building, and all these people where there. Also, I was climbing up a mountain, which had a staircase. It was inlaid with abalone. My dog, my dad, and my friend G--- were here.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 100mg of Vitamin B6 before sleep, so lots of dreams to write. Sorry, I haven't been writing my dreams in too much detail lately.
*Dream 1*
I was in a middle of a square, similiar to in Mexico. Lots of people were on the street in sleeping bags sleeping, but they weren't homeless. They were kids from my school. Some guy walked up to a girl and asked her out, and she said, "What, with a guy like you?"

*Dream 2*
I was flying over these pools. Swarms of bees hovered over the water. I was trying to avoid these bees. I finally splashed down in a swimming pool. My Grandma and my mom were there. Then I walked into a building, and a kid harassed my for not coming to Ultimate Frisbee practice. I explained that with finals I couldn't come. 

*Dream 3*
I wrote all my dreams in a notebook. It was very detailed, and I had a lot of dreams written down. I didn't remember having written them down, so I thought it was strange that they were there. When I awoke I couldn't remember any of them, hah!

*Dream 4*
I was at home. I fell asleep and had an incredibely vivid dream as soon as I laid my head down. I woke up and thought that it was cool. My dad walked by my room. Then I was at some family friends house. I had my banjo in one hand. Suddenly we were by a lake. Lots of scenery changes here. 

*Dream 5*
I was in Mexico again. My cousin who was on the trip, my brother, and I were running up the stairs in a building. We were instructed to sleep on the third floor so we didn't wake anyone up. We wanted to sleep on the top floor though. We ran up to the top. Then we were eating dinner at a dinner table. An aquantince (spelling?) sat down at the table. He was incredibly muscled. I started talking to him.

----------


## Jamoca

Alright, I've been unable to keep up with my dream journal and am declaring bankruptcy. I will be restarting from the current date. This is unfortunate, because many incredible dreams, including multiple lucids, will be lost. Sad, but I gotta do it. 

I think I'll try naming dream instead of calling them Dream 1, Dream 2, etcetera. 
*Superpower Ambush*
We were in some large complex. A kid suddenly pulled out a complex mechanism and shrunk himself. He also had superpowers. I thought he couldn't have powers because he was so weird and nerdy, but I was wrong. He developed these incredible powers. 
Alright, my recall has become slighlty worse because I haven't been keeping up to date with writing my dreams down. I can't remember everything that happened. I know I had superpowers also, and this dream was long and vivid. 

Then some woman  was about to break into the room we were in. I noticed the door handle was made of marshmellows and questioned reality for a split second before I became distracted again. The woman broke through the door and attacked all three of us. The little guy with superpowers was going to save us. 

*Bad Authors*
This is written in my dream notebook. I wonder what it's about? I can't remember it at all. Bad Authors....

EDIT: Got it. We were going to be forced to read bad books. This was actually part of the previous dream. The lady had a list of these bad authors we were going to have to read. Lemony Snickett was on the list, not that I think he is a bad author.

----------


## Dewitback

holy crap, you have alot of dreams in one night. you have interesting dreams too.

"I noticed the door handle was made of marshmellows and questioned reality for a split second before I became distracted again." thats so typical, being distracted just when you are about ot realise that this could all just be a dream. And your post #59, how crappy is that, haha, thats so typical too, you just become lucid and excited to explore and then evreyone in your house is being noisy and you wake up... anyways, cool dreams!

by the way, does vitimin b6 really make your dreams more vivid?

----------


## Jamoca

I slept at a friends last night, and he kept distracting me right when I was on the verge of remember my dreams so I only remember one.

*A Water World*
I was at some place, I know I recognize the scenery from real life, but I can't quite put my finger on where it is. I walked up to some people playing basketball. 

I can't remember what happened next, but then we were in some massive bathroom with all these group showers. I was fully dressed. This girl in my grade who is incredibly short, was in one of the showers. I wondered what she was doing in the men's bathroom for a bit. I followed my friends outside, and grabbed a towel from the rack. The towel was incredibly heavy. It practically crushed me. 

We all walked outside, and there was this pond in the center of the pathway. On the far side of the pond was the basketball we had been at. Some of my friends dissapeared, and I was standing next to the pond. A kid walked up to the pond and slipt. It was the most amazing dream fall I have ever seen. The dude compeletely wiped out, sliding backward and splashing into the water. I laughed so hard at him. 

Then I was swimming through the pond, with my iPod in my hand and my earbuds in my ears. I wondered why it still worked, considering I was submerged in water. I had no waterproof case but it played fine.
When I woke up, my friend said I was laughing as I slept. I figure that was me laughing at the man slipping. 






> holy crap, you have alot of dreams in one night. you have interesting dreams too.
> 
> "I noticed the door handle was made of marshmellows and questioned reality for a split second before I became distracted again." thats so typical, being distracted just when you are about ot realise that this could all just be a dream. And your post #59, how crappy is that, haha, thats so typical too, you just become lucid and excited to explore and then evreyone in your house is being noisy and you wake up... anyways, cool dreams!
> 
> by the way, does vitimin b6 really make your dreams more vivid?



Yeah, I remember a good amount of dreams. You can too, it just takes a little time. Actually, I always could remember at least one dream each night for as long as I could remember.

I hate losing the dreams right before you remember enough to make it stick in your mind. That happened to me a bunch last night. 

Yes, vitamin b6 can make your dreams vivid. Don't take too much of it if you take any. I never have taken more than 100mg, but I think 200mg would be ok also. Don't take my advice though, I don't have any knowledge on the subject.

----------


## Jamoca

*Street Fightin’* 
I was in a large park and someone attacked me. I took out a long needle knife thing and stabbed them in the neck. Then I had to run up some steps and do a shoulder roll to avoid getting shot by them. This was a long vivid dream. 

*Special Ops*
I was in front of a store and some people thought it would be a good idea to paint a mural on the side of the building. The owner, however, thought it was vandalism and was upset. Everyone ran off. I ended up running down a dark alleyway.

I saw someone that I wanted to talk to walking in front of me. I tried to talk with them but they ran ahead to avoid me. They kept crossing the street and going behind cars. I ran after them, calling their name, but they didn’t stop. I realized I had a ran past a gang of kids holding baseball bats. I had to run back to the corner store or they would kill me. 

I turned around and ran past them. They chased me through the alleyway. It was dark and it was at night, and I ran through puddles it was very scary. I finally arrived at the corner I was at before. 

Now it was a prison. People were standing outside and waiting to see something. I saw someone and greeted them. They said hello and pushed me, and then we spontaneously hugged. 

Next, we were hiding behind some building with chain link fences behind us. There were some secret agents standing next to us. We had to do something important.

We were breaking into this large house. We went in the door, and the special ops kicked through the floor and found this huge lab were these gnomish people. These people were actual gnomes, like mythical leprechauns. They were not little people. The gnomish people saw us and jumped through their escape tubes. We followed them.

Next, we were sitting a dinner table with the gnomes. One was an elderly old lady. THey were talking about how they had to get up at 5:00 and go to sleep at 1:37 because of the light changes inside. I was very confused as to what they meant. 

One of the agents took out a device with three buttons on it. He pressed them. They were flares which alerted people that we need back-up. He then ate it. I realized that all this plastic stuff was edible, so the agents would have something to eat. I ate the wrapper to some chocolate, and it was delicious. 

*Sweatshirts*
I was putting on sweatshirts.

----------


## Jamoca

No recorded dreams last night. I know I had a bunch though.

----------


## Jamoca

*Guitar*
Jimi Hendrix was teaching me how to play guitar. I know this was a great dream, but I can't remember all of it. 
I remembered something else, but I forgot it now...

----------


## Jamoca

*Flying Zeppelins*
I was in a flying zeppelin moving very fast above the ground. I was with my family and we were sitting down. I looked out the window and saw that we were getting closer to the ground. Brown shrubs flew by the window. 

I walked into the cabin and looked around. It was on the side of the zeppelin. There were two kids there, and they were talking about being neurotic. They called my friend neurotic, which offended me. I went back to my familly, and my friend was there. My dad was going to buy him some DVD.

I didn't want my Dad to buy this. Suddenly the zeppelin was racing on the ground and my dad was steering it. He was racing through these stonehenge-like mud walls. He took us off a jump and the zeppelin disappeared. My friend was still hassling me about this DVD that I had to get. 

I was spinning my arms to try and land on my feet. I was about 200 feet in the air, landed perfectly on my feet, and kept going. I went off another jump and flew into the air. I was talking to my mom, and trying not to crash. I landed in what seemed to be an off balance position, but it was fine. 

*Words on My Notebook That I don't Understand*
I wrote a bunch of things on my notebook that I really don't remember. I remember the last fleeting image of the dreams, but nothing more. I wrote:

When you put _____ on your face = mark-up I wrote that blank in, because I couldn't remember what the person said when I woke up. Now I don't remember any of the dream. 

Playing Lonesome Fiddle I was playing the song on a banjo, of course. But I don't know anything else. 

Banjo Music I assume this was about banjo music (Duh...) but that's all I can be sure of.

----------


## Jamoca

I lost my dream, a very long one, right after I woke up. Too bad...

----------


## Jamoca

*Exercising*
I was in an exercise room. 

*Mikell Jackson*
I was in a balcony area with lots of other people. Someone was speaking to us. Someone offered me some chocolate. They had a big boat made out of chocolate. I ate the chocolate, and it tasted heavenly. It's the only time I remember eating food in a dream, and it was great. My mom didn't like it at all that I was eating it though.

Next, someone showed me a picture of a large indoor pool area. In the background was Michael Jackson, only he looked like gollum and I knew his name was spelled Mikell Jackson. 

I somehow fell into the picture and was standing in this pool. There was another person there, and Mikell Jackson. Mikell was trying to attack us. I told him he was a nice guy and he relented, but then he kept chasing me trying to get a hug. I tryed to move slowly and then sprint to an exit, but he locked the door as I was about to open it. I think he was mentally disabled, because he acted like a dog very much. 

I screamed because I couldn't escape.

----------


## Jamoca

*WHOA?! This Dream is All Over the Place!*
I was at school, running through the halls. I saw other people who had the same sweater as me. This is strange because my sweater is a super-trippy sweater I got from my dad. No one but me would ever wear something so odd. It's awesome though, and chicks dig it. Anyway, other people having this sweater seems to be a recurring theme in my dreams. 

I ran outside, and I knew I had to put something in the bandroom. I had a cubby outside of the band room, so I ran and stuffed my stuff there. The band teacher yelled at me, but it was only to complement me on putting my stuff in the right place.

Then I was talking to a girl I know named K------. There was a weird hole in the ground. Then, my cousin, who is also named K------, appeared. We were in the car and were driving to my Grandma's house. Neither my cousin or I was driving the car. I didn't really know who was. We arrived at my grandma's house and got out of the car. 

Some man started yelling at us and telling us to help this old lady with her groceries. My brother appeared, and we all observed that there was a deep hole in the sidewalk. 

*Miltoton Guitars*
I woke up and this was all I remembered from my dream. Miltoton guitars. Huh...

*MILD?*
After waking up from all these dreams I decided to try and mild. I said to myself, you will realize you are dreaming, until I fell asleep.
I awoke outside my house. I knew I was dreaming. I flew into the air and saw that there was a tower on top of my house. My brother and my aunt flew out and attacked me, telling me I couldn't fly because I wasn't dreaming. I flew past them and hid in the tower. My cousin, K----- was inside the tower. She flew threw some grates and escaped. I watched, and then followed. 

Once outside, I experimented with different types of flying. I found I could do a worm type thing to go really fast. It was quite fun and very realistic. I flew away to the hills. I also noticed that my neighborhood looked compeletly wrong in my dream.

I landed in a small clearing in a forest. There were some people from my school. Upon seeing them, I assumed I was at school. The forest turned into my school. 

Then the dream turned a little confidential.  ::hump::  I wouldn't bother to mention what happened here except I find it to be very strange. I had never tried lucid sex before, and I knew some people said it was impossible. I had no problem whatsoever finishing. It was short, but I didn't wake up. And the strangest thing, in the dream when I ejaculated, I knew I had ejaculated in real life. This is an odd feeling. It wasn't quite a wet dream, because I was consious, but I was also asleep, and dreaming. Concious during a wet dream. Weird... Anyway, when I woke up, I discovered I had made a mess. But that didn't happen just yet, my dream continued! 

Yes, my dream continued. But without lucidity. I went into a room with lots of food in it, and ate some delicious food. There was all sorts of stuff to eat. Then  I took my banjo out and started jamming with the cook. Suddenly, some alarm went off and people started swarming in. I tried to get to the band room but it was too packed. Then I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pizza in the City*
I was in San Francisco with my parents, and we were going to go and get some Pizza. There were a bunch of hippies wearing all sorts of Grateful Dead clothes. I asked my dad something about how all people who listened to Grateful Dead did something or other, and he was offended. The hippies heard, and they went into an alleyway to ambush us later. Then we were in some square in SF, looking for Pizzas. 

*Dodgeball, Spider Man Style*
I entered a big gym at my school and a man said that we had to lay on the ground and spin a web so when we played dodgeball the other team would get stuck in it. I did as he said. Spinning a web felt strange. 

Then the game began. Our web worked, the other team ran into it and got stuck. We tagged them as they ran by. I thought it was strange that no one on our team was on their side, that they didn't even have a side! Then I forgot it before I could RC. There was some girl who was wearing something weird, and I hadn't remembered them wearing it before. I also thought it didn't quite meet the dress code at all. Yet again, I forgot before I could RC. 

Next, I saw that some little kid was standing on this ledge on a high wall. He had found some LSD. I called to him, "Pick it up!" He did, then suddenly he was on the ground. It looked like a listerine strip. A camp counselor confiscated it. WTF, Camp counselors at school?!?

Then he took some LSD out of his pocket and ate it. He said, "I'm going to a party in about an hour."

*Three Girls*
I was in my house, talking to my dad. I accused him of hoarding stuff. He said, I don't hoard anything. I said, "Then why do you have 16 guitars?" He had some strange response that made no sense. 

I walked outside and was met by two girls. They were looking for their friend, who apparently was inside of our house. Instead of telling them their friend was inside our house, my dad pointed into the distance. The girls left, but when they came back they had saxophones.

----------


## Jamoca

No dreams last two nights.

Except for one where a monster was attacking and my dad tried to send me outside.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rowing*
I was standing on the shores of some bank. The coach of the rowing team approached me and started talking to me. We discussed a lot of things. 

Then, I was sitting at a table with him and a bunch of rowers. I had a packet that I mixed into something to make pudding. 

I don't remember all of this, but a lot more happened.

*Rising Sea Tides...Global Warming!*
I was in my house and looked outside only to see that it was raining. That didn't surprise me, until I saw that the ocean was covering our backyard and waves were smashing into our windows. I was quite frightened as huge waves crashed into the house.

Next thing I remember, I am on a school bus. It is dark outside. Inside the bus, it is very wet. I take a seat. Behind me some guy is attacking a girl. I realize it is a friend of mine, and that he is only tieing ribbon into the girls hair. Suddenly his twin, which he doesn't have in real life,  walks up. The bus driver is talking, and then I don't remember what happened next.

It was still raining and I was running down a slope. It was muddy. Someone pushed me off the path just in time, because a ball of energy whizzed right by where I had been. 

I remember running down the path several more times. I also was in my living room, at school, and several other places over the course of this dream.

----------


## Jamoca

I was in a house filled with legos, and then it started raining, some girl had a car.

I need to go to sleep, I'll finish this tomorrow in the morning...

*The Magical Magnet*
My brother and I were in an small courtyard and I found a magnetic rod. I was waving it around in front of CDs which were dangling from a wall. 

Next thing I know, some crazy guy is chasing us down a street, which turns into water, sort of like venice. We are all trying to escape him. A guy I recognize is wrapped up in lots of long hair. It surrounds him like a blanket. He falls into the water and starts floating downstream.

Now my friends are trapped in a big fishing net. One is going to be used as bait. Another is on the boat. I swim around trying to free them.

*Don't you ever knock?!*
I was trying to take a shower but my brother kept opening the door. I was getting pretty frustrated because I knew there were other people in the house and I didn't want them to see me. 

*Magic House?*
I was inside a magic house. Of course, I didn't know it was magical, but a lot of weird things kept happening. First, there was a party going on in one room. The room was covered in a carpet and had strange stairs and foam blocks. It looked like a gymnastics area.

A man ran into the room shouting. Someone else chased him out. I don't remember this in too much detail, but it was important. Next, I was looking a zig zag made out legos that ran up the wall. It was supposed to be a tunnel for people to crawl through. When I was looking at it I saw a few people crawling up it. I thought it might be a little too small for me to fit through. Not that I'm fat, it was just small. It also might break.

Suddenly I was standing above it, looking down at the room I was just in. Next, I was in a separate area of the house. I noticed how man legos were completely lining the shelves. This room was also carpeted. There were a lot of ramps going from small terraced area to the next in this room. I was going to show my brother how to do a shoulder roll, but I didn't think there was enough space. 

Next, it began raining. The house started shaking and I knew it was going to fall down. I ran outside and saw that the house was gone. Only one small area was left. I ran to it to shelter from the rain, but I saw that even that area had fallen apart. 

I started walking up the street. Some girl had just gotten a car, even though she had no license.

The dream went on for a lot longer, but I can't remember it. 

*FA*
I've been remembering tons of FA, all about me writing a great dream down. And in the real morning I never remember that dream, only the FA. What a shame...

----------


## Jamoca

*Action Packed Adventure*
I was in a forest, runing through the trees. I was doing something very fun. I remember climbing over a fence a number of times. It was a chain link fence. I badly cut my hand on the top, and then fell over onto the other side. This was a major part of the dream, but it was at the begening so I don't remember much of it. 

I was running and a lion started chasing me. There was a six foot drop onto some grass. When I remembered this, I realized that the cliff was perfectly smooth. The ground transitioned as though it had been poorly rendered on a computer. It went from leafy hill, with a straight, smooth drop, down to flat green grass.  I jumped down the cliff, assuming the lion would not chase me down there. I was wrong.

The lion jumped down after me. I tried to run, but then I realized the lion was actually my dog! I didn't realize the lion changed into my dog though, I assumed it had never _really_ been a lion.

Next, I was inside of a large chapel-type building. There were tons of people talking and socializing. My friend walked up holding a huge inflatable penis. It was similiar to those hammers they sell at carnivals, except it was a penis. Of course, it looked nothing like a penis. It looked nothing like anything. I can't even describe it, except to say that it was blue, it was long, it had branches on it, and there were spheres located halfway between the top and bottom. Didn't look nothing like a penis. But, dreams being dreams, I knew thats what it was.

*Feet Crossing Over*
Oh man, this was a great dream. Too bad I can't remember anything except that there were feet and they were crossing somewhere...

I woke up in the morning with the dream crisp in my mind. I though, "Wow, what a gret dream!" I was about to write it down, but instead I thought, "Let me check what time it is." I looked at my clock, saw that I had to get up in a second, and realized I forgot my dream.

I hate that.

----------


## Jamoca

I woke up from a dream, and wrote part of it down, and when I fell back asleep the dream continued. So, I have two separate dreams that are in essence one dream. I will write them as being one dream. 

*The Birds*
I was at my school, in the Bandroom. A friend was talking about how he was from San Diego. I didn't remember him ever mentioning that before.  This sort of blurred in my mind with another dream. I believe the next event in the bandroom happened in another dream, but I don't don't know where. I'll put it here.   Some kid's dad was sitting there, playing instruments. I walked around him and left the room. More stuff happened in and around the bandroom, but I can't really describe it because it is fragmented.

I walked outside and began talking with a guy. Suddenly, thousands of seagulls flew over our heads from a building. They were darkening the sky. I didn't want to be pooped on, so I dived under a overhang. The ground there was marble instead of concrete. I looked back and now I was sitting at a table with some friends. 

One of my friends held out a pencil sharpener and a pencil. I knew he was going to make a joke. He turned the pencil sharpener around, saying Up, Down, Up. Then he held out the pencil and said, "Edge's are what I don't have." I realized he was talking about the pencil, and saw how hilarious the joke was.

Next Dream Now...I think

I was at Friend A's house, but Friend B was there. It was two in the morning. I decided I was going to walk to school with my friend. (B. A was no where in this dream, just his house.) 

In the garage there was no floor, just muddy grass. Some kid was throwing mud at me. I got really mad, but I knew I had to get to school so I just left. I started walking up a hill, and realized I should get my banjo. I knew that being at school at 2 would leave me with a lot of time before school started at 8. I had to go back to get it. 

By the way, it was light out at 2 in the morning. That was weird. Anyway, back at the house the same kid was throwing mud at me again. I ignored him and went into the house. Now the inside was my house, even though the outside was still A-----'s house. 

Suddenly my alarm went off, waking me.

----------


## Jamoca

*Road Trip*
I was on a big bus. It was like a muni bus, but no one was standing up. The seats were packed, but I knew everyone. A girl named K------ was sitting next to me. A lot more happened in this dream, but thats all I remember. 

*The Fountain of Youth*
This is one of the most interesting, dynamic dreams I have had in a long, long time. I love it!

I was in a large dome. A river ran through it, and lots of plants were flourishing. For some reason it reminded me of camp. I knew that some crazy 80 year old lady was out to get me.  

Another guy was with me. We were running between bushes trying to find a place to hide. He kept yelling something.  I realized he wanted me to find my own spot to hide. I ran down into the river and hid, submerged in the water, and behind a small bamboo plant. 

I realized a scary looking man was looking right out me. By the way, I was breathing the water. I didn't even think about RCing. He alerted the lady, and she shot an arrow into the air to warn me.

Then that old hag pulled some kind of nasty trick. She sat and started watching television, waiting for me to sneak up on her. I fell for it, even though I knew her plan. I jumped up onto the television. She leaped up into the air and we started battling.

I took her arrow and jabbed it straight into her neck. Shit, that was gruesome. Her neck elongated and it looked disgusting. Oddly, no blood spilled. I thought I had her, but no, she had planned that too. Turned out, spider-man had given her a potion that would turn her young. She laughed at me as she downed it, and began shrinking into a little baby. The would healed too. She turned into a little baby, no bigger than my thumb. 

I should have killed her then, but I decided to put her underneath a glass. A little baby-man appeared too. I had them both under the glass. I was going to wait until they matured a little. They grew real fast. 

Time warped, and I was inside an art gallery type place. My mom was yelling at my brother, because we had to leave to go somewhere and he hadn't studied all the paintings. Apparently he had only studied 15 out of the 19 he should have looked at.

Time warped again, and I was at school. Up on a mountain outside, the band was going to have a concert. I still held these little old baby people. The old lady started growing, but I stuck her back into the glass and she stayed small. I walked outside for a second. 

I realized I had to grab my instrument and run up to play in the concert. I rushed off to do that.

*Horse Riding*
Right before I awoke, I dreamt I was reading something. Except I was almost in it, because it was a dream. I kept going in and out of scenes.

Three men were riding a horse. It's hard to describe.

----------


## Jamoca

*Driving*
I was in a parking lot, standing by a car. Some lady came up to me and told me my breath smelled. I assumed it was the garlic in the tomato sauce on my pasta I had had for dinner that night. A kid came up to me with a small plastic cup filled with mouthwash. It was no bigger than a thimble, but it was filled with listerine. I decided to use a listerine strip instead. However, when I put the strip in my mouth my mouth became filled with mouthwash. 

I got into a car, and arround me a car sped and exploded. It was an extremely graphic crash.

I can't remember the rest of the dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Responsibility*
I was using someone's stand up bass. I went outside and it was sunny, so I was playing it. I walked inside, and I realized that it started pooring. I had to rush out in the rain to rescue the bass. I brought it inside and wondered if I would have to pay the person for the damage.

*Rolling*
I was in a big garden and my dad was with me. I started talking to him. At first we were talking about people doing backward rolls, like a backward somersault. Then my dad mentioned people used to do forward rolls everywhere they went. He said, "People roll through lines and in coffee shops. They even roll through hardware store aisles."

The garden we were in was very nice, it had a lot of green hedges. As we walked, I saw some path leading to an underground base, but I didn't go down.

----------


## Jamoca

*Can't Even Title This One*
I was at my school, talking to a few people. I felt a little awkward because my hands were freezing cold. They were like ice cubes. The other people in my group walked off and I was standing there in the hallway. 

A hot girl walked up, and I realized I was laying on the ground, looking up at her. We started talking, but I can't really remember what she said. She was complementing me and I was being very self pitying. I kept insulting myself and she would keep complementing me. 

I stood up and we walked outside. When we were walking outside, she became more than twice as tall as me, though I never noticed. I was hugging her leg like I was a little kid. I totally enjoyed this, because she was wearing short shorts or a skirt or something. 

As we were walking I saw a friend of mine, and we started to talk. Then I ran, leaving the girl and my friend, through the lawn at my school. It was all muddy, so I got stuck and sunk through. Fortunately, I was able to climb up onto some strange chair-like things. They were like nothing I have ever seen, and I can't even begin to describe them so I'm not going to try.

As I was sitting in this chair, I noticed that I was standing in water, and a huge wave was suddenly looming overhead. I didn't know what to do. I tried to jump through the wave before it broke on top of me, but I couldn't move because the water was pulling me. This huge wave crashed ontop of me, and I got umbled around. Suddenly, I woke up.

But not really, it was just a FA. I noticed that my bedsheets kept moving oddly. I got out of bed and saw that my brother was sleeping under my bed. I thought, "What's he doing under there, and how did he even fit?" Then I saw that my mom had put some risers underneath my bed so that there was room for my brother to sleep under it. 

Suddenly, I awoke again. To another false awakening. This time I was on the floor in my room. I thought, "This must be a dream!" Then I awoke for real, and wrote my dream down. 

*Terrorist Attack*
I was in San Francisco, possibly at the Zoo, with a few friends. In the corner of my eye I saw what looked like a big explosion. Suddenly, explosions were going off all over the Bay Area, everywhere I could see. The planes dropping the bombs were actually the cars in the front of 18 wheelers, but with wings. They were all purple. 

Everyone was very frightened. I was worried that my family, wherever they were, might be killed. 

That dream was really long and vivid, but I don't remember all of it.

*Pranks*
I was in my room looking for some slippers. I noticed that under my desk there were some special new slippers. I looked at them closer, and really didn't like them very much. I wanted MY slippers, but I couldn't find them. Instead I found a bunch of other shoes, none being mine. I realized that my brother and my mom had pulled a prank on me. They had replaced all my shoes with other random shoes.

I decided to get back at my brother my replacing all his boxers with women's panties. I went and looked in my moms closet to try and find some panties. I was having a lot of trouble stealing some because my mom was behind me. I went into her bathroom and found some panties hanging up in the shower. 

I took them down and snuck into my brothers room. The panties were folded, so I un-folded them I realized that they were huge, and I realized that I was holding my mom's panties, which was disgusting. I ran back into my mom's room and threw them away.

*Ipod Touch*
This dream was not about having an iPod touch, but that's all I can remember from this dream. Ugh, I hate that...

*Assorted Fragments*
I remember a number of other dream fragments throughout the day. I didn't bother to write them down, so I don't remember them anymore.

----------


## Jamoca

*On the Lam*
I was with my friend G----, his sister, and my brother. We were running from someone, sprinting down the streets of a city. I'm not sure who we were running from. We reached the place we were going to hide at.

It was a small door with a sign on it. I tore the sign off, opened the door, and ran inside. I beckoned the others in after me. We ran through the staircases and hallways of the building. 

Apparently, I was actually a traitor. I turned over my friends, and they were locked in a jail cell in the building. But then, the dream took a complete change of direction. We all walked outside the building, where we were greeted by a bunch of people, including an ex-friend. 

I had a big green knife-thing. It was very thin. I was able to cut peoples heads off with it. It was loads of fun, because whenever I cut someones head off, it would remain attached to their body and they could do all sorts of tricks with their dismemebered head.

Somehow the handle to my knife broke off. I tried to cut someones head off, but I couldn't cut the bone. I severed all the flesh though and it looked really comical. No blood. 

*Bus Ride*
I left school on the bus. A lot of people who didn't normally take the bus were on it. The bus took a different route than it normally did. I wondered why it had taken so long to reach my house, but right as I thought that, the bus pulled up to my stop.

There were some very flirtatious girls on the bus, a few of my friends were on it, and I had my banjo.

----------


## Jamoca

*Escalator Madness*
At first, I was in some kind of tribal village by a lake. This was important, but I can't remmebur much about it. There were two people with strange facial tatoos, one like a phonenix.

Next, I was running up a conveyor belt. It was at a very steep angle and was exceptionally hard to climb. Cars shot past me. My friends and I were trying very hard not to be hit by the speeding cars. I was hit a few times, so I reached the top after my friends did. 

At the top, a bunch of people were hanging out and goofing around. My brother was there and he had a bowling ball. He rolled it down the conveyor belt and I watched it fly down into nothingness. Up on the top platform, there was a space between the conveyor belt and another platform. Then there was a strang circle pillar thing. People were trying to get past, but a big football playing guy was trying to prevent them. I just walked across and the guy didn't even bother me.

There was this really annoying little kid, I think he was in 7th grade. He kept talking about how cool he was, and how he could beat me up. I kneed him in the face and shoved him on the ground. Then he tried to suck up to me and find out how, "I never touched the ground." 

Apparently we were now all playing a game where the goal was to have your chest never touch the ground. An expert in the game came in and explained that the best position was a push-up position with an upward arched back. 

Suddenly, the two peacock people walked in. The dream warped and we were back in the tribal village. I noticed peacock man's tattoos  had changed. I figured he was a messenger to some gods, because he said, "I can only tell you this: Because she want's to annoy you."

I figured the gods told him all he could tell me was that the gods wanted to annoy him. I didn't really see how that was relevant to me. 

*At Home*
My friend was over, and he had to girls over also. We were all talking. When I went into the kitchen for a bit, the girls left. I knew they left, but I discovered my friend left too, and he took his banjo with him. I had wanted to play with him and I was a little annoyed. 

I went on iChat and someone named Cheaz was online. I debated wheter or not I should talk to them.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Slide*
I was standing on a big pathway covered in ice. There were a lot of other people clambering up this ice path. I had my backpack, so it was very hard to climb up the icey path. I was nearly slipping down. All of our goal was to reach the top of this small hill. I finally reached the top and looked over the edge.

It was almost a vertical drop down over the edge. It was so far down that I couldn't even see the bottom. I thought for a little that it might be a bad idea to slide over the edge, but then I thought, "What the heck..." 

I jumped off and almost instantly regretted it. I was practically free falling down the ice. It was so intense, but then the ice started to level out. I was still going incredibly fast. I hit a jump and flew into the air. It was strange, because I saw that all the ice I had been sliding on was just floating in air above nothingness. The air was very foggy and chilly. I landed on the ice, and went off another jump. I accidentally flew over the finish line and landed on this floating piece of ice.

So there I was, completely stranded on this ice thing. I tried to figure a way to get off, but I couldn't see how I could do it without falling.

Fortunately, the dream warped and I was at school. This one guy named G----- yelled, "There won't be any ice cubes!" I realized we had to buy all of them now, because when the ice cubes were gone drug dealers would buy them sell bad ice cubes at outrageous prices. I went into the bathroom to find some ice cubes. 

Then I was in a mall, with my aunt.  She apparently knew someone who was backstage. I didn't exactly know where the stage was, but my aunt when behind it to talk to her friend. Meanwhile, I was upset that it was so hard to walk between the stands that sold electric devices. 

Some aliens landed while I was in the mall-place. Then I started seeing from the Aliens point of view. The Aliens threw boxes with different kinds of food out at people as they flew by. At one point they stopped outside a guy who was working on his car and threw some chinese food at him. I thought that was particularly funny. 

*School/Hygeine*
I was in English class and my teacher was telling me I needed to shave. 

*Breakfast*
I was in the kitchen, making me some cereal.

----------


## Jamoca

*Crazy...*
I was outside, and it was pouring rain. The grass I was standing on was really muddy.  I walked around a corner and I saw Mr. M---, my old band teacher. He was teaching a class. I stood behind him, waiting for him to notice me. 

He didn't notice me, so I decided to call my mom to have her pick me up. She said he would be on her way. Then I became lucid, but it was the strangest lucid I had ever seen. I suddenly thought, "I'm dreaming, so I can actually just teleport to my mom. I told my mom that she had to be lucid also. I teleported her to me. Then I "woke up" and was back where I started.  I was standing in the muddy field. I thought, that was a complete waste of a lucid dream. Next time I get lucid I'll do something useful in it. 

Time sort of warped and I was in my house. My friend was over, but he was leaving. I showed him to the door. It was still pouring outside. When I shut the door I noticed that there was a gap of about one foot between the door and the floor. I realized I had to pull a switch to get the rest of the door to come down. 

While I was doing that, I noticed a family of time deer running around my house. After fixing the door I went to go check them out. I was creeping through the house when someone yelled. It scared the shit out of me, but then I started talking to them. Soon we were buddies. 

Weird how I never even wondered what they were doing in my house. I didn't even know them. And they tried to scare me....strange.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pizza*
As I was waking up I had these pschedelic vision with pizza, it was crazy. I can't even describe it. 

*Writing*
I was writing down all these amazing dreams. I know I had them, because I remember this fleeting memory of them.

----------


## Jamoca

*Space Colonies*
I was sent into space, against my will, to colonize it. It was funny, because I was standing in space on a floating platform with no helmet or anything, breathing air in space. In order to get warm, we went in a bathtub. When we got occasionaly waves of heat we were happy. I also remember standing in a hallway in my space station.

I think we were on a moon at one point. This dream was really long a pretty vivid.

*Theatre*
I was on my computer, looking at a certain website...and then I was in a video I was watching. It took place in a theater. Then I had to quickly shut the page down as my mom walked by. I went down to my brother to talk with him. He was playing WoW. The game was really strange in my dream. 

I haven't played in real life for a loooong time, but I know that it wasn't right in the dream. He kept taking too much damage, or dealing too much damage, or something.

----------


## Jamoca

*Attacking the City*
I was in the gym at my school. We were constructing things out of foam. I knew we were building giant robots which were going to attack the city. My groups robot was quite good, it had these foam pincers and a big yellow foam body. It was fun to build, except that the instructor/commander was yelling at everyone. At one point I threw something and it landed in a girls pocket, and the commander got extremely angry and another person for doing it.

When the attack began, the scenery changed from the gym into a square in the middle of a city. The city was actually an enormous model city. It was lifesize, but it was made of of cardboard. I could tell because some of the buildings where only half painted, an you could see the cardboard coming through. 

Lego Minifigures streamed down over the building to attack the civilians. The robots we built were swooping overhead, shooting down at us. I didn't exactly "see" anyone being killed, but I knew they were killing people. I was also completely splattered in blood. 

I decided that I should go and get my banjo from the top of a building. Unfortunately the building was about to collapse. Instead I ran out an archway out of the square. 

Suddenly I was in Louisiana. I knew it was Louisiana somehow. We were all by a big lake under a little shade-tent. I got my banjo out, and the people I was with all had instruments. We played some really nice songs. 

*Fighting*
It was dark, and I was running through the streets. I came to a muddy slope and ran up it. I was being chased by someone. I sprinted through talls grasses. The rest of the dream is a little blurry, but I know at one point I met the person and fought him. He was a little bit annoying, and get trying to grab my nipples and twist them. 

*Lab? Future? What?*
I was in some building, and all I can really remember is that I was with a girl named A---- and there were lots of futuristic things in the building. A----- had a phone that was enormous, twice the size of any desk phone, that she held in her hand. It had lots of buttons and strange lights on it. 

A fair bit more happened in this dream that I can't describe. Too fragmented.

----------


## Jamoca

*Lucid Library*
I was in my school library. The layout of the library was very different than the real library is. I went on the computer in the library. Then the dream shifted, and I was in my house, in the kitchen. I went lucid somehow, completely out of nowhere. 
I decided I wasn't going to waste this lucid, just flying around. I wanted to get some dream goals down. I decided I would sit and think for a bit about what to do. I thought through my lucid goals, but remembered that I didn't really have any set goals. I tried to think of something cool to do. 

I made a water fountain appear on a table. The way I did it was I told myself it should be there. I tried to use Billybob's method of passive control, which worked well. Then I tried to shoot fire out of my hands, but that didn't really work out so well. I didn't believe enough.

I went outside my house and thought maybe I would just fly around for a second or two. I went up into the air, and felt the rush of flying. I started talking to a DC I know in real life, and they denied that I was flying. I landed on the corner of the street, because there was a strange demonstration across the street.

I can't remember now what the people were talking about. They had lots of posters and signs. People on my side of the road were looking at them. I must not have been lucid at this point anymore.

I wasn't lucid, because I didn't even recognize the dream sign that their signs had random letters on them. The signs even changed in front of my eyes.

I woke up and laughed at how I totally wasted my lucid, even though I tried not to. 

*Vacation?*
I was Homer Simpson and had a special knife that cut holes in the ground and sent people falling through the earth into Hell. The knife was blue ish. It was made whoever I cut a circle around mute. I had some fun muting some people. 

I stopped being Homer Simpson and was myself. A butler guy came and told me that they had served desert. I realized that there was a hotel that I was staying at above the beach I was on. My mom was there, and they were having dinner. I decided I would wait to get some. 

My mom came down and we talked. She was going to go on a boat tour of the creek, which was called San Clemente Creek, aka Clam Creek. She had to put a helmet on and get all her gear. She didn't do a very good job getting ready, and the boat left without her.

Meanwhile I found a wallet loaded with cash and debated wheter to take it. My mom and I climbed up a rocky cliff and found a resturant. I realized my mom should have left on her boat tour. I told her they all left and once and she had to hurry to cach the boat. She ran off. 

I went into the back of the store and sat down. I noticed that my backpack was filled with some kind of rice. A lot of my friends were entering and exciting the building. A woman came and walked past me, and I realized she had put lemons in her shirt. The guy sitting in the table in front of me didn't notice this because he went to talk to her. I laughed at him.

I started whistling when a bunch of guys started hauling around heavy boxes. They were singing techno songs that were supposed to be work songs. I thought I could whistle, but they got mad.

----------


## Jamoca

Unfortunately I can't remember any dreams from last night, because I went to sleep later than normal. 

I have a few fragments. My old PE teacher from 7th grade, and Large Aviators glasses...

----------


## Jamoca

Yet again I can't remember any good dreams from last night. I remember one thing that makes no sense. I was sick, and my hair was shaped like a football. It really makes no sense at all.

----------


## Jamoca

*Harry Potter in a Mine Shaft*
I was with a group from my school. We were in an underground cavern place. There was a hole in the ground, which I guess was a mining shaft. We all jumped down it. It was an interesting fall, very "Alice in Wonderland." At the bottom we were at another cavern place. We walked outside and sat down at some tables. It was very sunny. I started talking to a kid named J.B. He said that he only got that as a nickname that same day. 

I went back inside and entered a store that sold cookies. I really wanted some cookies but I didn't have the money. Some other kids had bought this delicious cookie. It was dark and sugary, and was actually a sandwich. Between the two cookie slices was some chocolate peanut butter stuff. I took a bite and knew I had to get some. Unfortunately I only had two dollars. 

The store accepted parts of lego mini-figures as payment in addition to money. I walked through a door and was in my brothers room. He had lots of legos, so I found a few to pay for my cookie. 

Next thing I knew, I was climbing back up through a tunnel. I was now Harry Potter and had to kill Voldemort. I went into a dark room. Draco Malfoy and one of his hench-buddies tried to attack me. A large rat also tried to attack me. 

In the end, I won, and Voldemort was dead. I walked out and found Ron. We walked through a pathway filled with gold and went outside. I was now with a few more people. We had to go and kill Voldemort, again.

We entered a dark room and Voldemort came out to attack us. I knew that rats would fall from the ceiling and we had to jump on these rats. 

Time warped and I was outside talking to some guy wearing a sailor suit. I realized I was the Sailor guy and Voldemort had kicked me out of the barn. The sailor said to me, Voldemort said if I tried to go inside he would shoot my with laser bolts. 

I wasn't going to let Voldemort keep me out, so I flew back. THe place we were fighting at was actually a barn in the middle of a nice small town. I flew around outside the barn thinking of how I could get in. THe people inside, who were "fighting" Voldemort were playing some sort of karaoke/guitar hero game.

There were a lot of strange electric devices outside the barn. I flew around them, fiddling with the buttons. Finally Voldemort invited me back in.

We played a fun game where we had to play music instruments to the beat of whatever song Voldemort played for us. If we got off beat or didn't play enough, Voldemort would kill us.  It was a little hard to find any instruments because they all were deformed. I found a shaker and played along. My shaker started to stretch when I played it. It stretched out and hit a girl in the face.

She turned around and started calling me Ike. I don't know anyone named Ike, so it was a little weird. I realized that she meant to call my friend Ike. Odd, because my friend also wasn't name Ike. I realized Ike was his nickname. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fragments*
I only have a few short fragments.

I wrote "Earl Scruggs shot brother." I figure Earl Scruggs, the banjo player, shot his brother. I vaguely remember a few thoughts about Earl Scruggs and banjos. 

There is a fragment where my friend and I went to the movies, and an old friend was there and I greeted him. My friend had two ipods.

----------


## Jamoca

*Water Park*
I was at my school on the football field. I was running around and hiding behind different brightly colored inflatable things. As I ran a voice in the sky read poetry. I corrected the voice and tried to give it suggestions. Then I ran over to a long pool and jumped in. My english class was in another pool connected to mine. I floated over into that pool. There were all sorts of water slides. Some kids who I met were in another pool. Everyone was playing a game were you tried to tag people, and you could go back in time through portals or something. It was fun.

*A Nice Recovery*
I was at school. At one point some girls found out that I was actually a robot, and they tried to make me do whatever they want. I'm not exactly sure if that is what happened, I can't remember that part very well. 

Then, I was walking down some super high stairs. They stairs stretched from some top classroom in my school, to the ground. The top of the staircase wasn't even visible. It had a bright rug on it, with lots of colorful patterns. The two sides of the staircase were normal, but the middle was more like a slide. 

I slid down the middle staircase on my feet, in socks. It was loads of fun, but I reached a plateau thing and tripped. I flew through the air and thought I was going to crash. I went over the edge of the plateau to where the slide became steep again. Fortunately, I was able to land in a roll and stand up. I saved my body and my dignity. I must say, it was pretty smooth.

*School Bus*
I was on the bus. I don't remember any particular event on the busride very well. I remember that I noticed that the girl sitting next to me was being a bitch. I never liked her in real life anyway, she was too stuck up. I saw that she had a little bit of stubble growing on her upper lip. At another point I was singing the lyrics to some songs by the band Ratatat. I realize now that I'm awake that no Ratatat songs have lyrics. Ugh...

*Bandroom*
I was in the bandroom at my school. I took out a saxophone, which I can't play, and started playing. At another point, I was sitting in my seat listening to music and some strange guy walked into the room to hand a note to our teacher. He looked at the class and asked, "Do you just listen to music in here?" I said, "Pretty much." Then he started clinging onto my arm, and ranting. It was pretty weird. 
I notice all my dreams last night were about school. Bummer, that's a nightmare. Although they were interesting, I don't want school in my sleep.

----------


## Jamoca

*Habit*
I was at school, and I walked over to the pick-up area in the parking lot. It was elevated very high into the air for some reason. I'm not exactly sure what happened in the next part. It was very funny, I thought in the dream. Some guy was upset because everyone had seen a picture of him and a bunch of his friends, sitting and standing "portrait style" nude. 

Then I was in my dad's car, driving along the highway. The roads twisted below us, and I saw that we were very high in the air. It is hard to describe, but it looked a little comical, with lots of roads tangling around each other. I didn't realize how strange it was in the dream of course.

I was holding a bottle pills. It was a black bottle with yellow pills. I took one pill out and swallowed it. I then looked at the bottle and saw that it said "Do not consume if not for use." I realized that they were painkillers. I took another look and saw that the bottle said "Ibuprofen". I didn't realize it was advil, I still thought it was a bottle of painkillers.

Now I realized I was addicted. I remembered that I had taken tons of painkillers before. I thought, "I wonder what I feel like now that I'm all drugged up." Suddenly I started to feel really weird. It was a strange feeling, drugs in a dream.

*Cookiedough Nazi*
I was at an outdoor shopping mall type area. Lots of people were there. A few guys I recognized walked by. I went into a store. I wasn't sure what kind of store it was. It had lots of hats, but it also had ice cream. 

Something about a guy who had a huge ball of cookie dough and traveled around the world, and whenever he landed in a country he would cook some of the dough. 

Then I was in the car with my mom and my brother. A guy drove up in a car covered in Nazi emblems from WWII. His car had a cage around him. My mom got mad and started gesturing with her hands. Then bombs started going off in the distance. Another invasion!

*Basketball*
I was at my school and we were doing some basketball exercises. The guy I was playing was really good. We had to shoot the ball onto stairs. Different stairs won certain prizes. The guy shot the ball and won a trip to a camp. I rebounded the ball back to him, and he shot again. This was cheating. He won a new ball. The teacher wasn't aware that he had cheated, so he was very excited. The new ball was the best prize. 

Then I was playing the dude 1v1. I knew I was going to lose, but magically he missed and then ran off in a random direction. Hope for me! I shot the ball and missed, and shot it again. It was going to be a perfect shot, but out of nowhere my friend comes flying and blocks my shot. Obviously, I got upset.

All the other people in my school were doing some sort of line game like knockout or something.

----------


## Jamoca

*School at Home*
I woke up in my bed to find that a bunch of people from my school were sitting in my room. I didn't think it was too strange, of course. My english teacher started making everyone switch seats. When she told me to go sit on the floor I got a little pissed. Then she had a bunch of people sit on my bed. I told my teacher I was going to sit in my bed, I didn't care what she did. I kicked everyone off my bed.

Also, there was one specific girl in my class. I think that at some point in the dream she called my house phone, this may have been before everyone was in my room. 

*Batman-Ish Man*
This sort of blends from the previous dream. I felt like I was watching a movie, kind of.  I was up high watching. The scenery was a big expanisve plain, with odd rock formations. I was focusing on one mesa. A ship landed on it. Out of the ship climbed the strangest looking figure. I can't describe him. He was like a triangle, and had a purple face, with a scepter. He was like nothing I've seen or imagined. 

Lot more happened in this dream that I don't remember

*Crazy Bus*
I woke up and there were a bunch of girls in my house. They went outside and into the bay and started swimming around. I went into my front yard and there were a lot of people there. Two people were sitting on a car playing guitar. I noticed all the cars had green stickers on the back and realized that meant that they were student drivers.

I got on my bus to go to school. It was a pretty strange trip. I sat down, and two friends sat down next to me. We talked, and I can't remember exactly what we talked about. Going to some jam. Then people started climbing out the windows of the bus while it was driving and throwing balls around. 

One kid was hanging out the window and the bus driver saw. Bus driver man wasn't too happy that people were goofing around in his bus and kicked the kid off. The kid started to climb back into the bus, but the driver told him to get off. He also kicked my friend off the bus. 

Suddenly I was outside too, I didn't really notice though. I mocked my friend for getting kicked off the bus. He had to run to get to school. 

*Fragments*
A house up high on a hill

----------


## Jamoca

*Catching the Bus*
Lots of Bus dreams lately, gonna remember that as a dream sign.

The bus pulled into my back yard. I told the bus to wait a second so I could get my jacket. The bus driver said good luck. I caught him as he was pulling out of the (tiny) gate and into the road. I got on the bus. When I reached school I was bummed to find I had forgot my clarinet and banjo at home.

*Store*
I was in a really odd store with lots of really odd things. Don't remember much more, but it was a long vivid dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Terrorist at School*
I was at school, at some sort of event thing. This was a major component to my dream but I can't really remember it all. At one point I saw my buddy. I realized I had my banjo and I started playing, but it all sounded weird. It started raining. 

I walked along the pathway to go to the bus. Then I saw some people jamming, so I decided to turn around and go grab my banjo, which was no longer with me. When I was walking back to meet the people to jam with them all the buses add arrived. I decided I was going to stay at school and go home later. When I was almost to the jammin people a lady stopped me and said something really odd.

She said something religious, I can't remember what it was now but I remember it was weird. I think it was, "Your Messiah has come and you are!" I didn't know what she meant, but I realized that she was talking about an old lady walking up the steps. THe old lady started yelling at me and telling me I had to get on the bus. I told her I didn't even need to take the bus.

Then she said, "You go to San Monica." I told her I didn't. In real life I don't even know what San Monica is. I told her this was my school, but she was insistent on the fact that I needed to get on the bus. Then she walked away.

I walked down to where my buddies were, but they ran off. I was annoyed because of all the trouble I went to to jam with them. The area I sat in, non-existant in real life was packed with people, but scenery changed and I sort of teleported a few hundred feet to sitting on a curb by a shack in front of the cafeteria that was empty of people. I was mad because I realized I had no way home. 

Suddenly some guy came walking up and stood on top of a shack. He was going to blow it up because he was a terrorist. I asked him not to, I didn't want to move. But he didnt listen. When he started the countdown I grabbed my banjo and ran like fuck.

I tried to get around a corner so I wouldn't be hurt by shrapnel. As I ran around the corner of the cafeteria I saw another kid. I told him to run with me because a bomb was going to go off. We sprinted as fast as we could. 

As I ran, I looked down and saw I had no socks on. Furthermore, I was running through fresh goose poop. This mad me more mad. But I had to keep running so I didn't blow up too. When I finally stopped running there was a crowd of people who had all run away. Somebody asked if my feet were purple. I looked at my socks and saw that they were covered in purple goose poo. 

At least I got away from the bomb, I thought. Then I woke up. And you know what, the bomb never went off. 

*Beach/Party*
These might be two separate dreams, but I was at a beach, something about weird crab monsters. And then I was at a party thing, I remember there being some food, lemon bars and crap. And some little annoying kid was making a puzzle for school, because he was a nerd. This was a long dream, or two dreams.

*Tweezers?*
I was in my brothers room and saw that there were tweezers on the floor. I picked them up, and when I looked up I saw my mom was outside the window and it was nighttime.

*Waking Up*
When I was waking up it felt like I was hearing weird voices, and my alarm went off at the same time.

*Lucid*

I also know I went lucid for a tiny amount of time at one point. Unfortunately I must have lost it quickly or something. I know I did a little MILD or FILD or something in the middle of the night, and I remember thinking, "Now I'm dreaming.Don't waste it." Bummer, I completely wasted it. Not going to count this in my lucid dream count because it was so lame.

----------


## Hiros

> Suddenly some guy came walking up and stood on top of a shack. He was going to blow it up because he was a terrorist. I asked him not to, I didn't want to move. But he didnt listen. When he started the countdown I grabbed my banjo and ran like fuck.



Haha. You didn't want him to blow it up simple because you didn't want to move  ::D:  lol
I love how wacky your thoughts can be in dreams sometimes.

----------


## Jamoca

> Haha. You didn't want him to blow it up simple because you didn't want to move  lol
> I love how wacky your thoughts can be in dreams sometimes.



You can't blame me for being lazy  :wink2: 

*Magic River*
I don't remember all this dream, just short fragments of it. I was in a river, and it was one freaky river. All sorts of random obstacles and rafts sticking out of it. At one point I was floating downstream. My dad was next to me. The river was really muddy, so I was trying to levitate above it so i didn't get eaten. Yea, I guess somethign in the mud was going to eat me.

At another point, I was on a platform above the water. There was a weird crane in the water. My grandma swam by, and the crane picked her up and flipped her through the air. That scared me, but she ended up landed in the water fine.

----------


## Jamoca

Unfortunately I can't remember a single dream from last night! Ugh, that makes me mad.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Dream with no Plot*
I was at my house. Some guy I'm not really friends with called me on the phone. He wanted me to come to some jam. I told him I could come. Then I left the house, and was now traveling down the highway with my parents. I realized I had forgot my phone and didn't know the guy's number or address so I had no way to go to his house.

Then I was outside of a bus stop. Lots of people from school were there. A bunch of busses had pulled up to the stop, but no one wanted to get on them. I wasn't sure why, I think it was because there were going to be evil girls on the bus? In the dream it was frightening. 

And then I was in a room and we had to recite a speech from the Odyssey. The teacher was really crazy. A friend of mine got yelled at and received a D.U.I because he didn't know his lines. I was worried because I realized I couldn't remember my lines eaither.

I actually gave a speech on the Odyssey in real life. Two weeks ago.

----------


## Jamoca

*In The Stadium*
I was in a huge stadium, circus tent type thing. lots of  people from my school were there. People were filing into the tent and walking up to sit in their seats. The seats were actually just folding chairs placed on top of benches. They had short benches in the front and tall benches in the back, and the benches were not connected. It all seemed very rickety. I tried to walk up to find a seat, but the bench things shook underneath me and I got scared and climbed off. 

I then went outside with my friend. When we came back inside we knew that we had to take our seats before the show started. The seats were no longer all rickity, so I climbed up. I realized I had left my clarinet on my seat, and someone and moved it and maybe damaged it. I got upset, but I found it unharmed. I sat down, but the next thing I knew I was walking up the staircase. The staircase was made of stone and was on the side of all the seats. The wall was also stone, and I realized the tent was actually a big cavern. 

I saw some empty seats and walked over to them. My friend sat down, but I didn't really want to sit there because there were some intimidating gangsta thug people right next to me. I sat down anyway. The chairs were now movie theatre chairs.

And next thing I knew, I was driving down the highway. Completely skipped the show. Anyway, I saw billboards when I was in the car for Spacetra or something. That was the name of the place I was just at, I realized.

Spacetra, Spatrea, it was something like that. It started with an S.

----------


## Jamoca

*Magic Mansion*
I was walking down the street with some group of people from my school. We walked inside a large building. I was holding a really long crutch for someone in the group. When we went into the mansion the crutch was too long. It banged around. I walked into an elevator-type thing, but I realized it wasn't working. People were having dinner in other rooms. 

I walked out and was in a large open grassy room. I leaned the crutch up against the wall. Someone offered a reward if we could find the staircase. I saw it immediately. I headed over to go up it, but I found that to go up you had to climb up slides, and my brother had water running down the slides so that it would be hard to climb up. He was laughing at me. I found a skinny slide and wrapped my arms around it and pulled myself up hand over hand. 

At the top I found myself sitting on a platform. I long string stretched across it. SOme guy was twisting it. I knew that if he popped it blood would come out and keep people from going up the slide. I had to keep him from doing it. I think I decided to cut it so he couldn't break it. 

*How Lord of the Rings should have been*
I was in lord of the rings. We had to put the ring into mount Mordor. Instead of walking up it, we just flew over and dropped the ring in. After that I flew around. I had a sort of interface with lots of buttons. I pressed one of them and I was riding on a paper airplane. The plane changed colors. 

Then I was racing down a steep cliff, and then engaging in battle to beat the eighth level. I'm not really sure what that was. 

*Mom's Car*
My mom's car had a bunch of bumper stickers on it.

*Challenge*
I was in a cantina. I don't remember the first part very well. I walked aorund, I went in the back, drank some water. My mom took a huge case filled with fish off a rack. I'm not sure how she did it because it was so heavy. Somehow the cantina changed into some thing where we were competing to see who could pee more accurately. We aimed at things in my bathroom and peed. Then I  was outside peeing at a target. I don't know how, but I completely knocked a heavy chair over. My pee shot out as if from a fire hose. 

Then I was on a platform thing next to a glass dome. Someone swam around in the water under the platform. I walked into the glass dome. We were competeing for stuff. The person said, "Go climb a tree!" Everyone ran off to climb trees. 

And then I was in a cantina again. I was wearing slippers, and someone made fun of them. I heard people making anti-Semitic jokes in a corner.

----------


## Jamoca

*Wow!*
I remember being on the bus to school. I came to school, and I had a big cardboard star wars storm trooper. I left it outside and went to class. When I was in class I realized that that star wars cardboard thing was actually a school project, and it had started raining outside. My project was going to be wrecked. I ran down the halls and went outside to get my project. It stopped raining buy everything had washed off my project. 

Lots of people were sitting around outside the school. The dream warped, and I was in my moms room. Some girl from school was lying on the ground. I couldn't tell if she was wearing a shirt or not. And then the dream warped again.

Now I was engaging in battle with a giant tentacled monster. Lots of other humans were fighting it. It was winning. I watched as my comrades had their heads pierced and were smashed into the ground and destroyed. The monster flung me through the air and I went flying over the water. I landed in the water and dragged myself to land. 

I had to run through a small forest to a road. I had to stay in the center of the road or I would be attacked by lots of monsters. Then my perspective changed and I as playing a video game. My mom came up to tell me I should be doing homework. I pushed a book and it flew across the desk.

And then, I was in some store near my grandmas house. They had nice slippers.

----------


## Jamoca

*Flying Toy*
I know this was a long dream. I was in my house. There was this strange flying toy. It was flying everywhere. I walked outside and it was flying around. It was pretty strange.

*Lunch*
I was eating lunch at school. Everyone was yelling and throwing food around, and I was playing my banjo. 

*Conference?*
I was in some strange cave, and I was either at a conference or at a concert.My friend called me, and we talked about getting together some time.

I had lots of great dreams last night, but I don't remember that much of them. The parts I do remember are hard to put into words.

----------


## Hiros

I gotta ask, what is the significance of your goal to "Fight epic battle with Sith Lord English Teacher"?
Does your English teacher remind you of a Sith Lord? hehe.

----------


## unseen wombat

Ukelele LOL.  ::D:  I didn’t know anyone played that outside of Hawaii.

You have a lot of dreams about Legos and musical instruments. I don’t think I’ve ever had that, though now I probably will. Usually there’s music playing in my dream though, but it’s always something I heard on the radio during the day.





> was Homer Simpson and had a special knife that cut holes in the ground and sent people falling through the earth into Hell



 Sounds like that Philip Pullman book. 





> "Earl Scruggs shot brother."



 That sounds familiar. Didn’t he play the theme to the Beverly Hillbillies?





> Suddenly some guy came walking up and stood on top of a shack. He was going to blow it up because he was a terrorist.



 Hey, I had a dream about terrorists at my school too. They were just shooting people though. They didn’t blow anything up.





> My pee shot out as if from a fire hose.



LOL! I should try that sometime. 

Nice dreams. You seem to recall a lot of them almost every night. I'm lucky if I can remember 2.

----------


## Jamoca

You gotta meet my english teacher to understand. I can't even begin to describe it in words. I think that she is Darth Vader's father. 

yes, Earl Scruggs did play the Beverly Hillbillies theme. Come an listen to mah story bout ah man named Jed! 

Good luck remembering your dreams. I haven't played with legos in a while, except for a school project I did with them. Maybe music is a dream sign. Except that I have music related things in real life so much, that might get tough.

*Costco*
We had just been released from PE. Unfortunately, lunch wasn't going to start for 15 minutes. Instead of waiting, I decided to leave. I walked away from the track. Another guy came with me. We walked up to a building with an open door. It was a camp. Inside, there were two freaking huge rats. I ran back, but decided to go and scare the rat out of the building. 

We walked towards it, but it turned out to be a cat. It sprinted out the door, ran through a hole in the side of the building and then jumped through a hole in the wall back into the building. It jumped right out of the hole in that wall into a little kids pants. Then another rat cat jumped through that same hole into the kids pants. I saw the rat cats running off. They were pretty disgusting. I felt bad for the kid. 

I went inside the camp building. The people inside of it had a store set up. I thought that was genius. When they ran out of those sample bottles of soap for camping, they would have plenty spare. They had little racks set up with all the little things people bring camping. I started talking to one guy. He was the dad of my brothers friend who is abroad for a year. I noticed that he looked very, very different than when I last saw him. He looked like a different person. Alas, no lucid. 

He started talking about how we should go to a steak house. I told him I was vegetarian and he mocked me. But instead of any fight breaking out, the dream warped.

And now I was in Costco. I was looking for something. I searched through all the aisles. I didn't find what I was looking for, but I saw some Lego (Grr, legos again!) star wars skin tight shiny pants. They had a zipper up one side. I thought that was funny. 

We walked through the costco till we reached a cafeteria. There was a huge dance floor and lots of people were dancing to music I couldn't hear. I thought about joining them, but I had to keep searching. My mom found a door. We walked through it. There was another door to the left. I wondered what was through it, but when I looked closely I saw that it was a car wash. I wanted to find an exit, but my mom and brother went through. We had to stick together so I followed them. 

It was a crazy car wash. Wipers things everywhere. They ran and got through the other door. A robot arm reached down and shut the door and started to lock it, but I managed to push my way through. On the other side I looked back and saw a woman coming after us. We had to hurry so she didn't catch us. 

I told my mom to run. We hopped through another door. Everything changed and turned into a virtual reality. We had to play Bubble Trubble, that game were you shoot the bubbles open. When had to rush through different rooms, going in and out of virtual reality. 

Then, I finally escaped and was in a camp again. My mom, brother, and I were all walking holding hands. We were performing a ritual to find the something again. My brother was dressed as santa claus. He was screwing up our ritual by walking into trees. I got mad at him for that.

Then Voldemorte started talking to us. He was my Godfather, I think. He apologized for having possibly sold our green cloak, what I guess I was looking for, to his followers. He said he would try and track it down for us.  

My brother climbed up a hill and started throwing confetti at me.

----------


## Jamoca

Ugh, I couldn't write my dreams down the last few nights.

I didn't remember too many dreams in that time though.

*iPhone*
My mom got an iPhone.

*Magic Toys*
I don't remeber this one too well, just a fragment I had when I woke up, along with a voice I can't describe.

Anyway, there were these toys and they kept changing. It wasn't like the morphed, it was more like one second it was one toy, then it was another.

*Mercenary*
I was walking by a Safeway with my family. I had just been driving a car and had gotten arrested because I can't drive. As I walked away, someone mentioned that there was a road that led straight to Texas, and that we should roll a ball down to Texas. I thought that was strange because I live on the west coast and the road wasn't even pointing in the right direction. 

There was a big truck in the street. We needed to move it because it was blocking the road. As we were in the street, a huge truck came speeding down the road. It was quite scary.

We walked behind an old building that was undergoing construction. Then, I heard these gunshot sounds. People started walking towards us who had guns. We were frightened and tried to hide. 

They didn't see us. Instead they walked inside the building. Suddenly, perspective changed and I saw from their point of view. The inside of the building was dark. A man was standing, and the mercenary swat team guys stepped out and surrounded him. The bullets traveled slow. Slow enough for him to curse that he was being shot at, but he didn't try and dodge.

The mercenaries climbed on top of the building. I was with them. They were scouting for something. I looked over the edge of the building and saw another small building. The leader told me to jump over on to it to make sure it was safe. 

I jumped, and missed the landing and fell three stories. I landed and died. Once dead, I thought this really funny thought. Can't remember it though.

*FA*
I was lying in bed writing my dreams down on a quilt. It was hard to write on the quilt with pencil.

----------


## Jamoca

*And...I have no idea what I wrote*
I remember this dream only vaguely, because as I look at what I wrote, I have no idea what I wrote. My handwriting is too bad. 

I remember being with my friend, and he had a laptop. There were other people around. 

I remember that I was outside of the bandroom. There was oil on the ground. I was running around and slipping in the stuff. This carried on for a long time. 

And then it was almost nighttime. I was walking in these fields. I sat down on a stump. A rabbit started to walk over. I remained completely motionless and the rabbit crawled on to the stump. I thought it would be funny to scare it, so I moved. I figured it would run, but no. It leaped into my back and latched on. It was so incredibly painful. I thought I was going to die. This rabbit was just ripping me apart. It must have had rabies.

As I woke up, I still felt like my back was being ripped open. I was lying in bed, but I felt like I was vibrating. I thought it was the rabbit biting me. Then I realized it had been a dream and I had woken up. It felt so realistic, being eaten. Ugh...

That was a really long dream, by the way. I don't remember much of it though.

*The Hand*
I was in China. I knew it wasn't Beijing, but it was somewhere in China. It looked very beautiful. I walked along and I came to a big amphitheater thing. Someone was giving a speech. I walked away. I walked down the street, past all these stores. 

Then I was inside of a room. My family was all sleeping in beds. My friend was there. he had this weird dismembered hand that looked really strange. I can't quite describe it. We tried to put on these diaper things. They had a ladder in the back. I wasn't sure what the ladder was for. It was pretty odd.

*Bus Ride*
I guess I had another dream with a bus ride. I can't remember any of it, but I have Bus Ride written on my dream notebook

----------


## Jamoca

*Good Food*
I was in my bathroom. I had a machine called a "Fantasy Jean Machine." It could make Jeans, the pants, in many different sizes. It was pretty interesting.

Then we went out to go and get some food. We stopped at this mexican food place. They had great food. I was eating some bean dip, and my brother got angry because I was hogging it all. 

We came back home, and I found that there was a damn nice banjo sitting on the counter. I started playing it, and I sounded really good. I saw that my mom brought home what looked like some really pungent asian food. She said it was mexican food.

Then there were these two random guys in my house, talking about how we had storytime.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bad Driving*
I was with someone, and we were standing in a grove area. There was a car, and me and this other person climbed inside. We were discussing about how we couldn't drive and other things. Suddenly my mom was in the car, I think. She started driving us. My friend was sitting in the front seat. There were steering wheels on both sides of the car. This was particularly strange I thought.

We drove around, down the highway. Then, my dad was in the front seat and he was driving us down a dark road. He was lost and I was giving him directions. I told him to go one way but he insisted on driving another way. He wanted to drive straight up some stairs. I told him that we had to go the other way, however he was positive the stairs were quicker. My friend, who had agreed with my dad started saying I was right and we shouldn't up the stairs.

The stairs were really bumpy. My dad drove straight up them without pausing. When we reached the top the car just disappeared around us. We had driven straight up to a mansion. My friend started running, because we didn't want to get caught tresspassing. 

As we ran, I heard a voice call my friend. He kept running, but I stopped and said Hi. A person who I was apparently friends with stepped down from a staircase. There was no door on the building, just an open wall, so he could see him from inside.  We started talking, and then more people came out and we all talked with each other.

When I finally left, I had lost my socks. I couldn't find them under the newspaper or anything. It was weird. Then the dream teleported and I was at my school. It looked nothing like my school but apparently it was my school. They were handing out free drivers licenses to some people. THe licenses were really huge. The card was like a big cardboard poster. 

*Sunny Square*
I was driving around with my mom. She pulled up in front of a store. We went inside. All they had were little fuzzy hats for babies. I remembered that they had a mad scientist lab underneath the building but my mom wouldn't let me go. We went outside and my grandma was there. This was a pretty long dream, I forgot most of it though.

*Bear!*
I felt like I was watching a movie. A man was lying in a bed with a woman. Their house looked very roman. There were lots of pillars and open spaces, with no real walls. A strange howling noise came from outside. The view swerved and I was watching outside the house. A strange form lay on the ground. The couples dog ran down the stairs outside the house. It barked. The form stood up. It was actually a huge bear, and it started fighting the dog. I think the dog ran off. 

Then there were town people who were frightened by the bear. Not sure what happened after that. 

*Bad Places at Night*
I was on this large floating house. The house actually was in dirt. THere was a chunk of land that floated, and the house was on top of that. My family was walking around on this chunk of land. 

I mentioned that this area would be bad to be on during night, because lots of homeless people came there at night. I saw how nice it would be to be homeless there. There was lots of good places to lie (or lay?) down. I jumped in the air and looked over a concrete wall. I saw some guy from my school there.

I walked around into the cubicle area he was in. It was concrete walls with no roof. Another guy and he were laying around and eating snack foods while playing video games. 

Lots more in this dream I don't remember. I think there was a dragon.

*Pimple*
I looked in a mirror and saw I had this disgusting whitehead pimple thing that had partly popped, and was just really nasty. Ugh. It was...ugh...gross. It was like the size of my thumb. Ugh...*shiver*...

----------


## Jamoca

*Spiderman*
I vaguely remember this part. I walked into a room, and there was a sleeping man. He awoke, and we started to battle. He had a long metal blade, but it was flat on the top and had no handle. He was waving that around. I maneuvered around him. Then the building opened up, sort of. There was a big wall missing on one side. Over the edge was a long fall down from the skyscraper. 

The man was like the green goblin, I remember that clearly.

There was another guy in the building besides me and the person I was fighting, but I'm not sure who he was. He wasn't on my side though. The first guy said something about how we were going to battle, and it was like, "First time sex."

Instead of fighting, I turned around a took a flying leap off the building. I free fell for a while, because the skyscraper was really high up. Then I realized I could shoot webs. I shot webs out of both my hands, and they stuck on the sides of two buildings. This slowed my fall alot. 

I noticed that the city looked really batmanesque. All dark and gotham city, with lots of tall buildings everywhere. 

I released the webs I was holding and let myself fall and I landed on a golden lion on the side of a building. 

I had a short conversation with someone, I don't remember every seeing them though. I think they wanted me to speak at a college or something.

Then I shot my webs into the air and started swinging around the city, having a helluva time. At one point my webs almost didn't stick. But it was seriously cool, swinging around on webs. 
It couldn't make a fun lucid goal to try and swing on webs like spiderman. 

*Band*
I was in the bandroom, jamming with some peeps. I was playing drums and a banjo. Someone asked why I was soloing so much, even though I wasn't. 
I've started trying to remember to do RCs whenever I enter the bandroom. Im getting pissed missing all these lucid opportunities.

----------


## Jamoca

*B-Day Party*
I was at some birthday party thing. A lot of kids I knew from a camp were there. For some reason my dad came to pick me up early. When I was at my house I started IMing with some people from the party.

This dream was pretty long

*Flute*
I was in the school gym, and I had a flute. I guess I had started to play flute. Then I somehow went into this magical world, there were flying skeletal horses and a flying house. 

I also went into the school cafeteria. They talked about having to throw out some meat because it was infected or something. 

Also something about chicken and beef strips on a wall. Other people ate them, but I didn't because I'm vegetarian.

----------


## Jamoca

*Riding the Bus*
I was riding the bus...not that exciting.

*English*
I was in my english class and I forgot to do my homework. 

*Wet Rocks? Movie?*
This was a long dream but because I'm writing it down at night I can't really remember it very well. 

I was climbing around on some slippery rocks in the middle of the ocean. I also remember talking to some strange guy who was a hermit living in an odd house in the ocean. And I remember watching some video. I knew a disgusting part was going to come up, but it never did.

----------


## Jamoca

*Shirts*
I vaguely remember folding some T-shirts in my drawer.

*Bill*
I don't remember this dream at all, but I have my neighbors name written down in my dream notebook. 

*Spaceship*
I was standing outside this spaceship that was taking trips between two areas. I tried going in the door, but it closed, and flew off. Then I had to wait a few minutes before it came back. 

I went inside the ship, and it was a movie theater type of place. I sat down in some seats and started talking. Then I stood up and moved to some other seats in the theater. A few of my friends were there. Then I took my banjo out, but it was really long and made out of sticks. 

I walked around back to the front of the movie theater/spaceship. There was a shower/bathroom type thing, and one cute girl was standing there. She had clothes on. I realized I was only wearing boxers and I didn't want her to see me because I felt embarrassed. However, she was was really nice. We walked back to the seats of the theater and sat down.

----------


## Jamoca

*Virtual Reality*
I was in this strange virtual reality world. It was like the matrix. I don't remember all of it, but I vividly remember wandering around, walking down a path until I reached a large white house. I wasn't sure whether I should go into the house or not because I didn't know who lived in the house. 

I tested the door and it was unlocked. I slowly opened it and went inside. At first it seemed as though nobody was home. Then I found that there were people in the house. There was a family, a little boy and his parents. They were on my side, whichever side that was. 

We talked about the oppressive robots and how the world was code and all virtual. At one point I was holding a teddy bear and my vision kept changing between the teddy bear and matrix style code falling down. It was very odd. 

Then I somehow woke up and I was in the locker room for my PE class. I was picking classes for going to college, even though I'm not thinking about that yet. The PE gym lockers were also a library. I remember walking around leafing through books. There were chain link fences everywhere. 

I know I had another really long dream before I woke up, but I don't remember it because I wasn't thinking about it when I woke up.

I seriously need to start typing me dreams down when I wake up in the morning instead of right before I go to sleep. When I type them when I'm going to sleep I rush so I can get in bed fast.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Test*
I was taking a math test with some other people. The thing was, the questions where written on the board and everyone was talking. After we had all done the test we went into a different room to correct it. In this room it looked like a forest. There were leafs on the floor and trees everywhere. 

My math teacher had a little car and she was driving it around this forest room while she explained the test to us. Somehow I got in the car. I was very worried because she did not seem like a great driver. She crashed the car into trees, but the car seemed like it was made out of rubber. Everytime she hit a tree the car would crumple up, but when she backed away the car would fix itself. 

I got worried as she drove straight up a wall. It felt like I was going to fall down or the car would slip underneath the leaves. 

Then I was suddenly shot into the air and was flying around like a balloon with the air rushing out of it. I caught myself on a tree branch, but I didn't know what to do there. I got a phone call and I reached to get it out. The phone call wasn't from anyone that I know so I didn't answer it. 

I slid down the tree trunk and landed safely on the ground. It seemed like I was in my living room. My grandma was there. I needed to get picked up before the cleaner ladies came to my house because I hated being there when they were there. 

My grandma refused to drive me to her house. Then my mom drove through our fence and right up to our front door. Her car was really cartoony. It stretched out and the got really short as she drove. 

Before I left I saw my dad walk in. He wanted to leave too because the cleaner ladies where there. I also had to put my towel away because it was on the floor of my room. 

*Sandals*
I was wearing some sandals and I noticed some other people had the exact same sandals but in different colors. 

*Can't Quite Recall*
I've got some fragments on the edge of my mind that I can't quite describe but I can sort of visualize. I can't form complete thoughts of what happened. 

I vaguely remember something about being on top of a building, and there was a pool below the building. I know I've been there before in other dreams. I don't really remember what happened. 

That was a long dream though, but I just can't recall what was going on. Ugh.

----------


## Hiros

> I was very worried because she did not seem like a great driver.



lol, this sounds like one of my dreams.

That forest room sounds really cool.  ::D:

----------


## Jamoca

I've been really sick as of late. Its really killing me. Especially because I've got a bunch of assignments due in school this week.

*iPhone*
My mom had just got a new iphone and I was having fun playing around with it. I called my friend and asked him if he wanted to come over. He said I would have to be at his house in one minute or else he would have to leave to go to the dentist. I tried to get my mom to drive me over to his house, but she was in the hot tub. 

By the time she came out 1 minute was up and I wouldn't be able to go pick him up. I was pretty bummed out, so I just went outside and fiddled around on the iPhone. 

When I woke up I found that I really wanted an iPhone. Strange. 

*Pick-Up*
I was at my old school standing in the parking lot. There was going to be some sort of big presentation. While we were all waiting, people were doing things like climbing on top of cars and jumping around. I saw a friend of mine, but he looked really really strange. 

Somehow, the presentation ended up being cancelled. Everyone was just being picked up. I started to call my mom, but everyone was almost already gone. A man pulled up in a strange looking car and said that anyone who wanted a ride had 3 seconds to get in his car. I decided not to get in because the guy seemed a little weird. 

Only one car was left. There were some little kids in the car and a middle aged woman driving. I asked them if they could wait for my mom to come, but then I just decided to get in. 

I was super polite to the people. The woman started talking about rowing. She said she had taken a class in rowing and that there were all sorts of books on rowing, including one called "Rowing is Rad". 

Her little boy turned around and started talking to me. I had two ipods on my lap. The little kid said he was going to break them. That got me a little annoyed. 

The lady drove up a big hill to get to my house. Everything was going fine until part of the road tipped up really steep on one side. On the other side was a dirt area. Instead of just driving around the big cut out area in the road where the dirt was, the lady decided to drive down onto the dirt path and drive up the other side. 

The car slid down the dirt until it came to a stop. I got out of the car. There was a fence a little bit behind the car. I got a bike out of the car. I decided I was going to walk up over onto the road. Without my wait I figured the car would be able to get up the road. 

The woman started driving really fast, but the car couldn't get up the hill. It almost made it and then slipped back. The car broke through the fence, rolling out of control down the super steep hill. Oh well. I woke up then. 

*Rude Men*
I was in this strange house. There was a small indoor swimming pool and lots of plants. My brother was in the pool. I walked around the pool. Once on the other side I bumped into some family friends who had come into the house. Then I asked my mom where my brother was, and apparently now he was helping in the kitchen. 

I noticed there were some steep stairs. There were only about 7 stairs. There were a bunch of people down the stairs. There was some old man who started mocking me because he thought I was afraid to come down the stairs. 

He said, "Do you need us to put a ramp on those stairs so you can come down?'

Just to show him, I jumped down the stairs and replied, "What stairs?" It was pretty freaking cool. 

I also noticed that the house was huge. When I was standing in one area where I could see up to a skylight, I could see that there must have been at least 10 stories.

----------


## Jamoca

*My Dog*
I was in a car with my mom driving down to our house. As we got very near the house, I saw that my dog had escaped and was running around. I got out of the car and tried to get him to go in the house, but he refused to cooperate. It was quite odd.

I also saw that there were odd purple blue berries growing on the bushes outside of my house. 

*Smily Faces*
There was this guy in my house who had clothing that had smiley faces on it. Then he disappeared but he left his clothes. Everything he wore had smiley faces on it. His boxers, his shirt, his pants, and his jacket. 

*Kayaking*
I was on a dock outside my house. There were some people over and we were going to go kayaking. We got in a 2 person boat but we put a 3rd person in. The boat was nearly sinking. There were some rowers and we went and messed with them.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dance*
This started out with me being at a shopping center. I remember taking a thimble and filling it up with milk, and leaving it out for someone to drink. Then I was in a park. I started playing some banjo with someone, but we decided to go back to my house. I arrived at my house but it wasn't my house. It was a museum. I went in, and there was a big dance party. My parents were talking about how they didn't want me to go. Then I ate some grapes, I don't know what that was about. Then I played more banjo with my band teacher and someone else. 

*Everest*
I was going on a trip up Mt. Everest with a bunch of people. I don't ever remember climbing the mountain, I just remember being at the top. There was a mole (the animal) at the top. I tried to get it to go into the dirt so it wouldn't be killed. Next thing I knew, everone was fighting some orcs that were trying to climb up the mountain after us. We used all these strange tools to get them off the walls of the mountain. 

Lots transpired on the mountain, I can't really remember it all. 

Funny thing, no one was wearing any gear to stay warm or to breathe. 

*Lucid Lake*
I woke up, had some breakfast, and went back to bed because I was still sick. This is the dream I had. 

I was next to a lake. My brother was there, and so were some other kids his age. I'm not sure if they were bullying him or if they were friends. I remember beating up on my brother a little bit. He asked me if I wanted to play marco polo in the lake. He said, "You only get 200 steps." 

As I started swimming with my face in the water, I realized I was breathing water. I instantly realized I must be dreaming. I decided to swim around a little bit more. As I swam deeper in the water I felt more pressure. I thought that was really cool. I decided to swim straight down and see what there was at the bottom of the lake. I swam down and came to a cave. It looked very "World of Warcraft"-ish. There was a floating seal from WoW. I went in the cave. There was a chest on the ground. I opened it and found an item. I had to "roll" on it to see if I won it. I thought I did, but I never got it. 

I realized I didn't want to waste my dream doing this, so I decided to go off and do something else. But then I started feeling my body more. I tried not to focus on it but it was no help. I was lying in bed, awake. 

Overall, a short lucid, but I'm glad I had it because I hadn't had a lucid dream in a long time.

----------


## Jamoca

Ugh, I haven't remembered any full dreams the past two nights. All I remember from last night is one dream were my friend called.

----------


## Jamoca

*Code*
I remember something was going on that involved a matrix-like code.

*iPhone/Temple*
I was at temple. I know this was a long, complex dream, but I really can't recall what was going on. 

I remember I had an iPhone but it was a special new kind of iPhone that had come out. It fit better in it's case and had a new logo. 

I remember going into the main room and it being packed with people, none of whom were praying. It was more like all these strange looking people were dancing around and having fun. It was pretty cool. 

*Toy Store*
This one unfolded like a movie. I was in a model toy store. There was something about this person who was born a girl but she became a really good surfer and stopped wearing shirts and become a guy. She got in a fight with a lion. Then there was a roller coaster and some other stuff like that. 

It was pretty long.

----------


## Jamoca

*School Flooding*
I was in my english class in my currents class. People were talking and waiting, because the bell was about to ring. I remember singing a song and some girl made a joke about the lyrics. The bell rang, and I sprinted outside the class. 

Somehow I knew that the water level in the school was rising. I noticed I was in my elementary school, the one from 3-5th grades. I hadn't been there in ages. I had to run fast so I wouldn't be drowned. 

*Family*
I was at my grandmas house. A bunch of relatives were there too. We talked about someone being burned alive, first their feet, etc. It was gruesome. We also looked at some pictures my grandma had on a special rack. 

*Party*
I went over to a friends house. He was having a party. Inside his house, it changed from his house into my house. There was something about people needing to shower, but there was no shower. Instead there was a sleeping bag standing straight up.

I walked down the hallway and realized something was amiss. I did an RC and saw that I had an extra finger. Everything seemed strange too. The RC felt so weird. I knew I was dreaming, so I went outside. I thought about what to do. I didn't want to waste my lucid like I always did. I thought about what my lucid goals were, and I remember that I wanted to fight an epic battle with my Sith Lord English teacher. 

I tried to think where I could find her. I realized that I could fly straight up and land on a platform and think of a reason why she would be there. I flew into the air. In the air were lots of floating cardboard platforms. I landed on one. Unfortunately I got distracted and didn't remember to carry out my goal. Instead I talked to some girl about how I was lucid and I observed my neighborhood from above. It was fun, but not as fun as it would have been. I'm sick of constantly flying in my lucid dreams.  

I had a FA and dreamt I was talking to my mom. 

*Sweater*
Something about someone who had a sweater like my dad's.

*Erowid*
I was on this website called Erowid, which is about drugs. I don't go there often. Odd.

----------


## Jamoca

*Kayak*
It started out with me being in my house. A friend was over, and so was this one girl. She found some cookies in the closet and started eating them. She offered part of the cookie to me. It was pink with sprinkles. I think I ate some. 

Then we had to leave for some reason. Everyone left, but I needed to get something. I ended up being left at home because I couldn't get ready in time. 

Next thing I knew, I was on a kayak kayaking down the canal. I was in a pack with other people kayaking. The water behaved very strangely, it was highly solid at certain points. I thought that that was quite cool.

Then I rowed into  the channels near my house. I was suddenly in a store. There were many legos and a woman was explaining which all the legos were.

----------


## Jamoca

Real bummer, I can't remember any dreams from yesterday/

----------


## Jamoca

*Drug Test*
I was in the parking lot of this place. I remember something important happened here, but I can't quite remember it. Bummer, because I did this morning. Now at night, I can't remember how it went.

I just remember that there were going to be drug tests. In my dream journal I have something that looks like it says, "ayarett", but I don't know what that means. It was the reason they were having drug tests though. And for some reason everyone volunteered. I didn't, because I didn't want my rights violated. 

When the people returned they were all upset because they failed the test. 

Next thing I knew I was at my school, in the science class. There was going to be a big presentation on something. I had my banjo and was playing it. I let someone else play it but that was not a good idea. 

I went and took a seat on some pads on the floor. 

Then I was grabbing my stuff and leaving. My banjo case was see through. I carried my case outside and held my banjo in the other hand. 

The I walked outside and saw this witch flying around holding a woman. Apparently the witch was good at teaching people how to fly but was really ugly. Then there was this suitcase. Some kid opened it up and it sucked him into the underworld. The scenery was really creep, graveyard type. I could see it coming. 

Then some guy I know was there.

----------


## Jamoca

*Girl*
I'll I really remember is this short dream were it felt like I was watching one of those reel of pictures. The ones with the separate pictures that are all small. The film stuff.

Anyway, I was watching it and it was just pictures of some girl doing poses. Commentators were making comments...

----------


## Jamoca

*An Odd Car*
I was in my house, and some relatives were over. It was my uncle, and he had a new iPhone. Apparently Apple had given it to him. It was a special new prototype iPhone. He let me look at it and I saw a few things that were odd. The iPhone was thinner than a normal iphone and it was a little longer than a normal one too. It had screens on both sides, which was really weird. As I looked through the main menu I saw all sorts of strange applications. There was one that shot a giant laser somewhere. The phone also had a huge camera lends on one side, and black streaks down the side. 

As I held the phone, my perspective switched and I was watching a movie. It showed a film of a man standing on the moon. He had on a special space suit. He pressed a button and a fan came out of one of his feet and propelled him into the air. I watched as he flew around. 

Then I was back in my house. I decided to go outside in the front yard for a minute. I walked out and I walked all the way to the sidewalk I turned and I saw that a car was barreling down the road at me. It flew by. I was shocked and I grabbed on to the car to stop it. The car was sort of grey and looked really really weird. I can't describe it. It was driving terrible. The entire car was on the sidewalk. 

I finally let go of the car when I saw that it wasn't going to stop. I stood in front of my house and watched a few cars drive by. Suddenly and out of nowhere a foam football came flying and hit me. Then another one, and then another. I wondered who was throwing them. I could barely make out my aunt hiding behind a car. 

The dream changed and I was at my school. There were these big foam pads that were also conveyor belts and we played around on those. It was fun because you could jump up and then get pulled and fall off of them. 

*Fragments*
I had it a second ago but now I lost it. Damn.

----------


## Jamoca

I really don't remember what I dreamed today. I vaguely remember two fragments.

*Pill Bottle*
There was a green pill bottle. 

*Wallet*
I had a lot of money in my wallet.

----------


## Jamoca

I think these 3 dreams are all the same dream, but I don't know so I'm separating them to write them. 
*Stealin'*
We were in this big building next to the highway. There were three of us, me and my friend, and someone I didn't know. The building was some kind of office, and it was an office for a religious place. We needed to steal something, I think it was water.

*Bully*
I think then we were driving along a road, or we walked to a road. Apparently there had been a big car crash and this bully kid had gotten his hand chopped off.

We were all calling people to tell them he had his hand chopped off. 

*Cat and Mouse*
The phone was passed to me so I could talk to some people. We were talking to some friends who were at school at the time. I noticed that the buttons on the phone were all in the wrong place. 

We were sitting behind a little dune. I looked over the top and saw a tiny little mouse. It was jumping along on the sand. Suddenly it jumped up and grabbed onto the bottom of a cat with its mouth. I realized it was being nursed by the cat. It was funny because it was hanging off the bottom of the cat. 

My friend approached the cat but it snarled at him.

----------


## Jamoca

*Magic World*
I don't really remember what the first part is. I have written down "Banjos, games, apparnets (parents?), home, religion." 

I vaguely remember something about board games, and being in my house standing on a chair talking to my mom. 

Then I was in this magic world. I was rolling a marble. Actually, I was a marble. I was rolling around and jumping up to grab candies of some sort. 

This was a nice long dream. 

*School*
I was walking toward school. I talked to a few people hwo were walking along with me. Then some girls walked up. They were dressed up with suit tops and skirts. One of them was super short but I remember thinking, "How attractive." She was going to be part of a big meeting on how drugs were bad. 

Then I was standing in front of some steps playing with a tech deck. 

*Presidential Candidate*
I was standing on a marsh, campaigning for a presidential candidate guy. I set up a log for him to put his votes in. There was also a little box where people could put their votes. The marsh turned into a room. I opened the door and walked out into my house. There were dogs everywhere, and I was holding chocolate in my hands. I had to try not to drop the chocolate so I didn't kill the dogs. I noticed that my parents were watching a movie. 

Next thing I new I was in the shower. I was naked except I was still wearing my jacket. I didn't want to take it off because I was already in the shower. It was pretty strange.

----------


## Jamoca

I can't remember what I dreamt about at all last night. Not even a fragment. Ah well, you win some, you lose some...

----------


## Jamoca

Nothing much to report. I've been RCing as much as I can. 

I just remember a dream fragment that was clearly a FA. I was making my lunch for school and I saw there were apples in the fruit basket. When I woke up I saw there were only oranges and that made me remember.

----------


## Jamoca

*Talking*
I was talking to my brother and we were discussing why our neighborhood was better than another. I said that our neighborhood was good because it had a park. It doesn't really.

----------


## Jamoca

I went to bed late last night and I can't really remember any of my dreams an any detail. I have a few things written in my dream journal but I don't remember what they mean. 

I wrote:

Driving in bus

Banjo neck strange

Rubiks cube

----------


## Jamoca

*Vivid Lucid Dream*
I had this really vivid lucid dream, more clear than any other lucid I have had. Unfortunately I pretty much forgot everything that happened in the dream other than a few things. 

It started with me being up high on a cloud or something. I remember that I was up on this cloud and I thought, "Hey, I must be dreaming." But then someone else said, "No, I did an RC, you aren't." I realized they were right and I forgot about it. Then, someone was trying to kill me. I knew I had to be dreaming, so instead of waiting to be killed I jumped up in the air and took off. 

Mostly at this point my lucid dreams stop being first person view and aren't very clear. However, I had the clarity of mind to think, "I need to stay in first person view instead of watching myself." The dream stayed in first person view and remained clear. I flew around in the sky for a while, enjoying myself. Then I was suddenly at my house. I don't really remember what else happened. I remember flying through the sliding glass door in my house and I remember flying up in the air. I mainly remember how constantly vivid the dream was. 

*Conference* 
I was at some sort of conference or something. I went into the conference room where all these people were gathered. Lots of people I recognized were there. I walked out of the room and into a waiting room. My friend was there and we talked. Then I watched the people go into the conference room. Some of them looked really weird, and there was this one girl who was really rubbery. She wasn't fat but she hat lots of stretch excess skin and her butt looked odd and kept changing shape.

*Classroom*
I was in a classroom. There was no teacher, I don't think, and everyone was just sitting in their desks doing nothing. I started moving around and going to other desks to talk with people. Someone stole my desk while I was up. I decided we should all go outside. We went out and found ourselves in a parking lot filled with strange cars. We walked out to a lawn and started walking up a hill. Then, from behind came a group of bullys. These guys were huge. I was walking and this one large fat bully came up behind me and stuck a water bottle in my backpack. It was really heavy and put me off weight. 

I took the bottle out and threw it at the bully. It was heavy so it didn't go far. The bully picked it up and threw it at me. He got really angry because I wouldn't take it. Then my friend picked up the bottle and threw it at the bully. This stunned the guy for a second so we used this chance to run. We ran down to an area were alot of people were sitting in rows. I dived into a seat in one of the rows so I could be safe. 

Then I told all the people in my row the hilarious story about the water bottle bully.

*Pizza*
I was at my house and was standing in front of a refrigerator oven. It was filled with pizzas that it stored but it also kept the pizzas cooked. Cookie dough was kept chilly as well. There was a sign outside the oven that said, "Do not throw Pizzas at floor." I noticed that two girls had climbed inside the oven/fridge. One of the girls had thrown half a pizza on the ground out of anger so someone put the sign up. 

I took out a tin of cookie dough and started eating it. When I woke up I could still taste the cookie dough. I actually thought I was still eating it.

----------


## Hiros

Woohoo, congrats on the lucid. Too bad on the memory, but thats cool how it was so vivid. I love those kinds  :smiley:

----------


## Jamoca

> Woohoo, congrats on the lucid. Too bad on the memory, but thats cool how it was so vivid. I love those kinds



Yeah, I just wish I could have remembered my dream goals. Still, it was pretty good.

----------


## Jamoca

*LSD*
I remember being at some gathering with some people I didn't know. I had some LSD on some blotter paper. I remember taking it and eating it or something. Nothing really happened, no perspective change or hallucinations or anything really.

I think I may have woken up and then gone into another dream or something, because this dream sort of faded.

*Jam*
I am very positive this was a new dream, but the thing was in this dream I had still just taken some LSD. I was in my room and I was waiting to feel some effects. I was going to lie down on my bed, but I didn't. I got slightly dizzy, but that was pretty much it. 

I decided I was going to call some people and see if they wanted to come over for a bluegrass jam. I called my buddy and he said he would be over soon, and that his parents would come too. I didn't expect that he would bring his parents but he said he would. 

I guess I had a glass of chocolate milk at this time, because it is written in my dream notebook. I don't really remember it though.

I realized it wasn't good to have a jam when I might suddenly feel the effects of the LSD, but it was too late. My friend didn't come over until 12:00 at night, and I thought he was coming at 10:00. We went into a room to play and he started changing his strings. Then my mom came in and said he had to go. 

The dream ended.

*Museus (Museums?)*

I have the words Museus w/friend written in my notebook. I have no recollection of going to a museum with my friend so I don't know what this means.

*BEES!!!!*
My family and I were driving along a dirt/grass path. We were all talking about all sorts of stuff. Then we saw that we were coming up to a cliff about 10 feet high. It was really rocky and looked impossible to drive up. It was at about a 70 degree incline upwards. I saw that another car was driving down it from the other direction. My dad said, "Oh, I love climbing up this!"

I didn't think he could do it, but he drove straight into the cliff and the car went up the rocky cliff a little. It went about halfway up before it lurched and started to fall toward the side. The car landed on its side in the grass. I looked through the window and saw that we were almost right on top of a great big beehive in the ground. If we the car rolled up the hill we would upset the bees and I worried that they might fly into the car and sting us to death. I got everyone in the car to lean away from the bees, down the hill. The car rolled down the hill and we all got out. 

But then I saw that ever one of the bees had come out and they all were swarming. They were going to attack us. I got really frightened as the bees landed on me and started climbing all over me, even on my face. I told my family not to move so the bees wouldn't sting us. However, more and more of the bees swarmed on me. I tried to look for a way we could escape. I saw that there was a hole in the ground big enough for us to jump through. 

We had to jump, so we all ran and jumped into the hole. Inside the hole was a pathway of many different pipes. It was like being inside water-world. We all were flying through the pipes and jumping through gratings into cavernous areas. 

The dream continued after this but I don't remember it.

*Old Macdonald*
I have those two worlds written in my dream journal, and I only vaguely remember something about Old Macdonald. 

*Daisies*
Someone had been hurt by giant daisies and we were going to get revenge.

*The Storm*
I was by a beach and we knew a storm was brewing. The storm was going to blow over all the houses by the beach. We knew that a big group of dogs were in a hut directly next to the beach. In fact, we had put them in there to keep them safe, but now we knew that that hut was going to be completely destroyed and the dogs would be killed. Me and another guy went over and unlocked the hut so that all the dogs could run and escape the storm.

Inside the hut were many different instruments. There was a big crate with a bunch of different mandolins. 

We ran back to the main house. There I learned that Earl Scruggs had lived in the hut in 1931, when the real big storm struck. Everyone kept talking about how this was going to be worse than the storm in 1931. Apparently the storm in 1931 was terrible. 

A few guys had motorcycles and were going to try and outrun the storm. They told me if I got on the back of the motorcycle I could hold the banjo. I told them the banjo weighed 15 pounds and it was probably not a good idea. However, he insisted. 

I was really thinking it was a bad idea, but then my  mom came out of no where and started talking to me. She was talking about a bunch of stuff. I woke up as she talked, so she sort of faded out.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Movie Theater*
My family and I drove to a movie theater. On the way we all talked about how cool the movie was going to be. When we got there we took our seats and started watching. First they played all the previews. They played a preview for some Harry Potter movie, except it looked like Hermione and Ron had been beaten and they had bruises all over their face. 

They kept playing previews. At first I didn't think that was odd, but I noticed they had had previews running for a really long time. I looked over at my brother and said, "They still haven't played the movie." He said, "Yeah, weird." Then, I looked at the man next to me who was wearing a baseball cap. He pulled his cap, and instead of coming off his head it stretched forward like rubber. 

I thought, "Oh woah, I'm dreaming." Then the movie ended and credits played, even though it had been previews the whole time. 

I plugged my nose and could still breathe. I looked at my hands and saw that they were demented. So I stood up and walked out the door. 

I thought about what I should do, whether I should go flying or do something else. I decided to try and find a motorcycle and see if I could ride it. I didn't want to try and make one appear out of thin air because I thought it might make me wake up. So I figured I would go find a car instead. 

I found this brown car that was super odd looking. It had weird dials and lights all over it, but it looked like it was made out of wood, sort of like those surfer cars. I opened the door right as the owner walked up. I told him I was going to drive his car. He said, "Alright, I'll sit in the back and play the PSP." 

I got in the car, and although I can't even drive I took off. I went racing down the road and through the parking lot. It was really fun. I decided to drive home. The drive was exciting. Once I was at my house I tried to think of what do. 

I found myself in a bathtub with some other people. We were all eating rice. I lost lucidity for a second, but then I remembered I was dreaming. I decided to enjoy the rice. The dream food tasted soooo good. It was delicious. 

But then my noisy family woke me up. Bummer...

EDIT: In this dream, like the dream before, I managed to keep the dream in first person view when I became lucid. 


*Sunset Road*
Something about the song by Bela Fleck & The Flecktones.

*Desert Ritual*
This was a long detailed dream but I don't remember most of it. I know there was this strange ritual going on. I climbed up on a stage and sand was blasting everywhere. Later in the dream there were big foam blocks in the building. It all took place inside a large building with a stage, but all sorts of crazy things were going on in the building. 

It was a nice long dream, and it was very enjoyable. The parts I remember are a little indescribable.

----------


## Jamoca

*A Big Party*
I was at my house, and I was outside in the canal by my house. My mom had rented these floating bouncy house type things. I was swimming in the canal and I climbed up on top of the floaty thing. I sat up there with some other people, and we shifted from being in water to being on land. This guy came up and jumped on top of it. I wasn't friend with him but I knew him, so I started talking to him. 

We jumped off the bouncy thing and onto the land. I saw that now I was on a race track. I figured it was for some sort of game. My brother and his friend ran off, but I stayed behind, and decided to walk into my house. 

And then the ream shifted and I was on a cruise ship. THe dream completely changed course. Now there was a narration about some kid who turned into a ghost and all the other people on the ship were annoyed because it was cold when he was around and they couldn't tell when he walked up to them. 

I walked out to the rail of the cruise ship and saw that huge waves were coming up against the boat and it was rocking back and forth. 

The dream shifted again and I was outside of my house. I walked into the street and saw some people from the party were walking off. I called them back and went into the gate. I saw someone had trashed my brothers new drumset. My brother came out and we fixed it, but as we were fixing it this guy came up and tried to grab my brothers sticks. My brother told him to stop, and I told him to stop, but he kept trying. So I grabbed him by his neck from behind him and kicked his legs out from under him, and then slammed him on his face on the ground. I smashed his face into the ground again, and I bent his legs up far behind him and they stuck. 

I realized I put him in a coma, so I went to tell my mom. I hoped she wouldn't be too angry. At that moment I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Head Swap*
I remember seeing my dogs head get chopped off and replaced with someone else's head, and that person got my dogs head. It was really pretty odd.

*Crashing Boat?*
I don't really have any recollection of this, but in my journal it says, "Boat, Nearly Crash."

*Arguing at School*
I don't remember this dream either. I have just wrote, "Arguing @ School, Holocaust memorial, Movie theater."

*Big Sur*
My friend went to Big Sur on vacation. Odd, because he actually did go there. 

*Phone Calls, Movie Theaters, and Lobsters*
I was at school hanging out with some people. This guy pointed at a girl and mentioned that she was really hot, but he didn't know her. He asked me to walk after her to see if I could get a better look at her. I ran ahead and stopped at a drinking fountain to get some water and wait. When she walked by I looked at her, and sort-of recognized her. She looked a little like a girl I knew but she looked totally different. 

I looked at my phone and saw that I missed 6 calls. That was weird because my phone hadn't vibrated or rang. I listened to the voicemail. They were calls from a girl I know. I couldn't make sense of what she was saying. I don't remember what she said now, but it wasn't anything that made sense. 

I met up with a friend and we went to a movie theater. The thing was, the movie theater looked totally different. There was a weird staircase in the front of the building. Lots of people from my middle school were there. We talked, and waited for the movie. But I don't have any memory of actually seeing the movie. I remember leaving the theater and then being at my friends house. 

Some guys I'm know were there. There were some legos and we started playing with them. I noticed that an entire model rocket was made by LEGO, which was weird, lego doesn't usually make rockets. 

Next thing, we were all at a beach. There were more people than before. We were sitting on a blanket, and a slightly overweight bald man was telling us about the universe. I noticed that bugs were crawling out of the sand and onto the blanket. It was really creepy. Meanwhile the old guy was telling us how he had several universes he belonged to. There was a rope around all of us. I grabbed it, but someone else pulled it out of my hands. More crabs and lobster bugs were crawling out of the ground. 

Then I woke.

----------


## Hiros

> *Head Swap*
> I remember seeing my dogs head get chopped off and replaced with someone else's head, and that person got my dogs head. It was really pretty odd.



 ::shock::  Thats... a bit disturbing, lol.

Nice lucid the other day btw. Very nice.

----------


## Jamoca

Well, it's really late so I'm going to rush through the writing down of these dreams and maybe fix them up tommorow.
*Monkey Boy*
I was at school, but it didn't look like my school. My brother (who doesn't go to my school), came running into my class saying he was late for his class, and a friend of mine was in his class. 

Then I was out in a courtyard. Some guy had a giant ball and I was playing with it. It was like a big inflatable balloon type thing. Then I noticed I was a monkey. I was eating bananas. I built a rocket ship, but it was surrounded with weird ritual thigns to propel it. 

I overheard some girls talking while they were walking, but I don't remember what they said. 

Something about a resteraunt.

*Making Plans*
I was on a field, running through grass with someone else. I got to the bottom of a field. THere was a talkig goat which apparently was our compatriot. Then I peed in someone elses banjo case. I'm not sure why.

Next hting I know I'm in my house. I'm calling friends to trya and see who can come over. Some guy name Rob J.H. calls to ask were one of my friends is, because he is friends with him to. I ate breakfast, then I was in my moms room. On the floor there was a this bra like thing but it had breasts in it, but instead of nipples were the letters A and B. 

*Little Sister*
A guy I used to be friends with was there and there was something about his little sister.

----------


## Jamoca

*Falling Off The Bus*
I was waiting for the bus to come, with a large group of people. We all had bags on the ground and we were sitting and trying to pass the time. At one point we were flicking bottle caps around. It was fun.

Then the bus showed up. Everyone started lining up, but I wanted to be the first one on the bus. So I dived and then rolled up to the bus. Then I realized I needed to get out $1 to ride the bus. I had to go to the back of the line to get my money out. The bus, meanwhile, accelerated and I had to jump on the roof to ride.

*Birthday Party*
I was at a birthday party. The thing was, the party was taking place in the boys locker room at my old school. I don't remember the first part of the dream in too much detail. I remember looking for cards or something. It was a game of some sort. 

And then I saw that someone had my banjo out. I had to take it from them. It didn't look like my banjo but I didn't notice that. I started to leave the locker room because the party was over, but a woman who was my friends maid came out and started yelling at me for something. She was speaking in spanish.

I left, and walked outside. I was now at my school (current school). I walked through the yard, and then two small dogs came up to me. I sat down on the grass and played with them.

----------


## Jamoca

*Hebrew School*
I was at Hebrew school. I don't remember the first part, but I remember sitting down in a classroom with some other people. A girl I recognized came into our class and sat down. Then another girl sat down next to me. 

*Internet*
I was on the internet, browsing.

*Testing*
I was in the PE multipurpose room and I was taking a test. Some guy came in and yelled at us for making too much noise. 

*Bomb*
I only remember walking through the school and some fat kid yelled that he had a box for someone to open. Some guy opened it and it spewed pink foamy liquid everywhere.

----------


## Jamoca

*Heroin*
I was sitting on a bench with some guy and we were talking. Then two girls walked up to us. One of them was holding a syringe and asked if we wanted any heroin or another drug she had. The guy I was with said no, but I said sure. The girl stabbed me with the syringe directly into my leg. 

I immediately began to feel different, but it was no euphoria. Instead, I started to feel really cold. I now had a blanket with me, a large comforter actually. I wrapped myself up in it, but I was still really cold. Then it hit me that I had just taken heroin, something I had definitely not wanted to do. I felt really dumb, because I had totally caved into peer pressure. The people hadn't even pressure me, they just asked. And my friend had easily declined, but I had to say yes. 

Then some girl who I recognized from school walked up behind the bench we were sitting at and started talking to us. At this point I don't really remember the rest of the dreams. I remember something about wolves or dogs, but I don't know.

*Short Bus*
I went and got on the bus to go home from school. The bus only had one row of seats. All these seats were occupied by some people who I disliked. I didn't want to sit next to them, so I sat in a small seat by the door, but I kept hitting my head against the wall of the bus.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 100mg of vitamin B6 before I went to sleep last night, so I remember a lot of dreams. I don't remember them all in alot of detail, but I remember them at least. 

*Harassment*
My spanish teacher was yelling at the class because he said we were bullying each other and it was harassment.

*Building Houses*
The guy who owns all the land near where my house is was building new houses. The thing was, he was building them out of metal, all metal. Nothing was going to be in the house except metal. 

*Lamps*
My mom had bought new lights for my room. The problem was, I already have a chandelier in my room that hangs down and I get caught in it while changing. I wanted her to just get some light in the ceiling, but she got two new chandeliers. I was really upset so I jumped into the air and pulled them out of the roof. 

*Canyon*
I was with a friend and we were in a canyon.

*Portal Gun*
I had a special gun that I was shooting at things. It just turned the things a little weird looking and made things turn into loopy spinning wormholes. I realized that when I shot the gun at things it made it so that I could jump through the thing to the other side. I could shoot a wall and then jump through it. 

*Among Friends*
I was with some friends from my middle school. We were all talking, but the dream kept changing from me being in the same room as them to me chatting with them through iChat. 

One of my friends had a weird neck color on that he was wearing, apparently it did something when you were biking. It provided neck shade or something. 

*Dog*
My dog was outside and he was chasing some other dogs around and would not come back when we called him.

*Kid*
A brother of someone I know was there. I don't know where we were, but he was with me, wherever it was.

*Driving*
I was in a car with my dad. He was driving, but he wanted me to try and drive. We were driving away from some place in a city. My dad was tapping the dashboard and it was playing a song. It sounded like he was playing guitar. 

As we were driving away from where we were my Dad said the best place to go fast was when in a high traffic area. I thought that it would be a bad idea so I told him I didn't want to. 

But then we came to a bridge type place. The road kept on going, but there was nothing on either side of the road and the road was actually floating in the air. The road was getting more and more twisty and would get really thing in certain areas, then really thick in other areas. I tried to figure out why they did this on the road, but it was hard to think because I was about to fly off the edge. 

I finally decided that the car would be able to clear the small gaps between the twists of the road. It couldn't. The car careened over the edge, but I was now playing it all as a video game.

----------


## Jamoca

*Swimming on the Alien Planet*
I found myself on a strange planet. I couldn't tell if I was in a parallel universe, or I was in another dimension, or just another planet. Anyway, the planet was hot, and it was covered with water. I was with three other people: my brother and two people who were my friends. I don't know them in real life. We started swimming through the water, trying to find where to go so that we could escape. 

The planet started to get really hot, and we wanted to find a way to climb up onto the rocks to get out of the water. It was either that or we had to keep swimming so until we reached a shore. 

Then the dream went on a short tangent where I saw Star Wars ships crashing into each other in the sky, and suddenly I was on a Kayak flying over the planet. I asked the other two guys, not my brother, if they had any drugs. They said that John McCain had confiscated them when they had to go through airport security. 

I was no longer in my kayak, and was now swimming around a large rock. I saw about 6 small rocks arranged in a circle, poking out of the water. I thought about how strange it was, and then as I swam by all the rocks came to life. They were actually some kids from my school. 

We talked for a bit, and the rest I can't remember.

*In Class*
I was in a classroom, but some friends from private schools were there. The person from my dream with the neck shade thing was there. One of my friends was playing guitar in front of the class, and my neck shade buddy, who also is a great musician, started insulting my friend. I thought that he was being a jerk.

Everyone in the class talked for a bit.

*Caravan*
It were a somethin' about a caravan. Can't remember anything else. I just remember seeing a caravan.

----------


## Jamoca

*Walking in Sand*
I must not have been in REM sleep or something when my alarm woke me, because all I remember was thinking about some guy who had special shoes that didn't splash sand.

However, I remember that I had an amazing, long dream, and I can't remember any of it. Stupid alarms.

----------


## Jamoca

Ugh, I didn't get to sleep until 11:30 last night so I don't really remember any dream well. 

I remember one gross fragment where I had a huge pimple on my belly, and then it exploded and something like vaseline came out. Nasty.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 150mg vitamin B6 last night, but because I didn't get to sleep until 11:30 I didn't really remember many more dreams. 

*Book Store*
My brother had some sort of medical book with all sorts of grotesque pictures. We were near my school and we went upstairs, into a store. The store sold bluegrass isntruments and picks, but we bought some sort of syringes. We had to put the book on a latter while we climbed up to the checkout stand. 

When I looked down I saw the book was gone. I ran out of the store to catch the thief. I guess there was some sort of control of these books by the government and they had become rare. 

*Chase*
I was being chased by someone, and then I ended up sitting on a log and playing banjo.

*Lucid?*
I remember nothing here, except that I was walking down some stairs and I realized I was dreaming, and then there was something were I took some LSD and I began to glow. I'm majorly bummed because I became lucid but I don't remember it.  Ah, well. I'm going to count this as a lucid even though I don't remember it at all. 

*Old shirt*
My mom said I should stop washing a shirt because every time I washed it the shirt got stretched out and became more scratchy.

----------


## Jamoca

*On the Dock*
I don't really remember what happened in this dream, but I wrote some stuff down when I woke up right afterwards.
I was walking down along a dock by the ocean. Actually, I think I was in a kayak and I put my stuff in the entrance to the dock and then rowed the kayak down a path. I tied it up, because wind was building up. 

Then there was something were a friend of mine was throwing chocolate chips at me. Some sort of wedding procession came by. There was an old man who yelled at me. There was also a TON of spaghetti. 


*Video Game*
I was in some sort of Nintendo video game battle. I chose my character and then started fighting. It was fun. 

Then I was some sort of mall. People were angry because there was some sort of game thing in front of the store. Then a commercial appeared in front of my eyes for the product in front of the store. 

My dad was then cooking while I swam around in an empty pool. 

THis was a great dream, but I'm doing a bad job typing it down because my fingers are cold and I don't want to type now.

----------


## Jamoca

*Food*
I have no recollection of this, but "Like Seder, lots of food."

*Stars*
I went out to my garage. The garage door was open, and I sat down on the ground. My mom's car wasn't there. In fact, the entire garage was empty. I sat down next a girl from my school. I'm not sure how she got into the garage. 

Anyway, I started talking to her. I commented on how strange the sky looked. Looking up into the night I could see nebulas and all sorts of cool effects. There were vortexes everywhere. It was the coolest thing. Certain places looked odd because there were straight lines cutting through galaxies, giving them the appearance that they had been cut. 

Then I went into my house and saw some creepy delivery guy looking through the window.

----------


## Jamoca

*Apples*
 I was eating these really small apples. They were so tiny that the entire apple was practically core. It didn't taste very good. 

*Bread Pastries*
I was in my kitchen eating some delicious pastries with my friends. I remember this part of the dream well. They were triangular pastries, and they really did taste good. 

But then in my dream journal it says "computer, 9bamn shker *I think that's what it says, I really can't read it. * I don't remember this at all 

*Hole Punch*
 I was lying in bed and I looked over at my alarm. I then rolled over and saw that I had 3 hole punch machines in bed. I was testing them to see which ones were the best. 

*In a Tree*
 I know this was a long one, but all I remember was being in a tree by a river.

----------


## Jamoca

*Flying Box*
At first I was in a car with the police. We had set up a trap for someone. I was holding my iPod up against the window so it would act as a radio and I would be able to hear when they came. Then I was in a car and we were running from the police. We drove away a little from this hill we had been parked at. The ipod radio was beginning to lose reception so I asked the driver to back up closer. Then I saw a police car pulling around the corner. 

We started to race off. We drove the car right into the water. The car started sinking, and then it disappeared. I was swimming around in a WoW type world. There were these huge stone sentinels that were guarding the area. The place I was in was my living room except it was fully submerged. I was glad there were no crabs at least.

Next I found myself in a swimming pool. My mom, my brother and my friend were there. My friend was cleaning out his ears, so I decided to do the same, with a Q-Tip. My mom was glaring at me. 

I noticed that there were some kayaks in the pool. There were two that were rowed conventionally. Then there was one little paddle boat. I thought the paddle boat would be fun, so I asked the guy who owned it if I could try it out. I started paddling, and instantly i noticed something odd. The boat rose into the air, and I was flying around. I realized the boat was cardboard, but that didn't bother me. I flew all around the pool. When I crash landed my brother ran up with some candy but then dissapeared. 

Next thing I new I was soaring everywhere, all over the place. I saw this one rock that had a face on it, and and I saw a big group of people next to a river. I flew over, and I flew over to a grassy park. I saw some people I knew, so I swooped down around them and taunted them. 

Then I landed and walked into a building so I could go to a Jaco Pastorius concert. I walked into the building and the concert began. I was trying to take a picture of him on my camera phone. He came up on a huge floating platform. He started playing a little, and I couldn't get a shot of him. I was thinking this whole time about going and buying some more floating cardboard boats from the McDonalds that was in the building. They sold kayaks, apparently. 

Suddenly, Jaco said, "Come back at 1" and everyone left. I asked my dad what he thought, because I thought the concert was terrible because it only lasted a minute. He said he thought it was hilarious.

----------


## Jamoca

*At the Museum*
Ugh, I feel bad but I'm gonna skip through and not write this in detail.

I was at a museum playing my banjo. I walked outside and ran into my friend who was skating around. My english teacher from last year was yelling at people. Then I went back inside.

There was something about poor people and donating to them, and another friend was outside and I started talking to his mom.

*Fusco*
The Fusco brothers comic, I was reading it.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 100mg of Vitamin B6 last night because I wouldn't have to go to school until 12:40, so I had plenty of time to sleep. (School schedule was weird this week because of state tests). Unfortunately I don't remember my dreams as well as I would have liked. 

*Dueling Teachers*
I remember that I was standing outside of a classroom. The classroom had these weird blinds on it. Two teachers were engaged in a battle. I don't remember what else happened. In my notebook I wrote CDC and Jorge. I know that some guy named Jorge was in my dream but I can't remember what he was doing. And as for CDC, I have no idea. Although I remember writing it down, I have no idea what it means.

*Harmonica*
My friend was playing his harmonica and was doing all sorts of strange tricks. I don't really remember this dream at all, actually. I just remember writing it down. 

*Pants*
I was sitting in my room and I looked down at my legs and I saw that I was wearing alot of pants. I really mean a lot of pants. I had on my boxers, and then I had some gym shorts over that. I had another pair of boxers on over that, then some pajamas, then some more shorts, and then some jeans, and then some. I was wearing more pants than I own. I was thinking, "No wonder I've been so hot, I'm wearing pants!"

*Lucid*
Now, this makes me mad. This just grinds my gears. All I remember is thinking, "I'm lucid." Nothing else in the dream. In fact, I know that I went lucid, I'm sure of it. But I guess I woke up or faded out of lucidity or something. I figure I'll count this as a lucid dream because it was about as good as some of the ones I had when starting out. Grrr. I'll get it soon.

----------


## Jamoca

Mmmm, lots of good dreams last night. 

*Airplane*
I was on an airplane, flying in the air. There were a bunch of people I knew on the plane. I was sitting in my seat, and I was taking photos of some of the other people on the plane. I noticed that sitting across from me were two government agents. I had been taking photos of them, and now I realized that they thought I was a terrorist. They started taking pictures of me, and this completely freaked me out. I pulled my hat down over my face and wrapped my scarf around my head so that they wouldn't be able to get a good photo of me. 

The plane finally landed and I rushed off. I met up with my friends in a garden type area. We were standing around a bush and my friends were all pulling off the leaves. I realized that the plant was Salvia Divinorum, and thought it might be fun to take some. I decided not to, but some of my friends took it and smoked the fresh leaves.

When I found out that they did this I was shocked. I started telling them how you had to bake the leaves first to dry them out. I said, "Smoking fresh leaves is like peeling an orange and eating the skin, and throwing away the fruit." 

Next thing I knew I was in a mansion at the top of a tall dark hill. I was in the garage with my family and the friends from the plane. We walked out of the garage and looked out at the ocean. There were these strange looking vortexes rising off of the water. I realized that a hurricane was brewing. 

*Light socket*
I was in my room with a friend. I noticed that there were tons of light socket adapters on my bed and they were all attached together to form a light socket tree. I had some thought running through my head about how if I kneed someone in the back and did something to them they would instantly collapse. Suddenly there were 15 or more of these crazy football player type people stampeding through my room. I knew I had to disable them with my knee to the back move.

*Rubber Bands*
Two scientists were talking about the history of rubber bands.

*Performing*
I was standing on this stage in my house. There were a lot of people from my school there. It was a fairly small stage, but we were all doing some sort of performance. I kept kissing girls. They didn't get angry though. People were collapsing and melting through the stage. I got caught into a dresser by some sort of yo yo attached to me. 

*Smoking at School*
I was in a sort of campfire place with some friends from school. We were sitting on these large seats that lined the campfire area like stadium seats made of wood. I noticed that there were huge buns of bread on the ground, and we started tossing it around. 

Then some guy came down from the top of the place and said he was going to smoke a joint or something like that. I watched him start smoking. There was a huge amount of smoking, so much that the whole area was filled with smoke. There was a huge cloud in the area. That was odd because only one person was smoking. The smoke smelled really weird. 

Then some administration guy came and everyone started running. I ran up some steps onto the flat ground. Everyone was racing to escape. In fact, there was a race track. We ran as fast as we could, and soon I was in my neighborhood. 

*Yacht Club*
I was walking down the peninsula in my neighborhood down to the yacht club. The thing was, the building wasn't there. It was just a long strip of dirt path into the water. It was getting really chilly and windy. I was with some friends, but we were still getting a little worried. We saw that a huge wave was coming at us. It was towering into the sky and it blocked out the entire horizon. It looked like a massive fog bank (probably was), but we thought it was a wave. It rippled like water too. The thing was, it didn't come any closer, but we still thought it was a wave. Ahh! We started to run back. I dropped a bag, but the people behind me didn't pick it up. I had to run back to grab it as it started blowing away.

*Moto X*
I was on a motorcycle riding through the streets of some city. I was going really fast and having a lot of fun. Then suddenly, someone flipped a switch and the road disappeared. The bike was just flying through the air. I was scared but I kept going. I then realized that I could go up higher in the air. I flew up and flew past the clouds. 

The clouds were actually flat. They were just an illusion. I flew above them, and on top of them. I flew so high that I reached the top of the sky. There were pipes sticking out of the sky. I tried to fly through the pipes but I couldn't because they were filled up with gunk. I flew down through the water, and eventually landed in front of Safeway.

Now someone else was on the bike, and I was watching. The guy had apparently broken all sorts of laws while driving the bike, and some policeman who owned a smoothie shop was banning him from the smoothie shop. It was a real bummer.

Now I saw the policeman run up to some people in a red convertible and say he had been hunting them all across the country and he was going to arrest them.

*Levitation and Telekenisis*

I was in a semi conscious state. I knew that I was asleep, but I could hear sounds from around me in the real world. I could feel both my bodies, my dream body and my physical body. I pulled myself together and ignored the physical world, instead trying to make the dream world seem more real. I focused on the scenery and soon the real world was gone. 

I was glad I was finally lucid again. I was in front of the Safeway from my previous dream. I started walking down the street, across the highway. I noticed that the dream didn't seem as real as it could, so I focused on the feel of the asphalt on my bare feet, and the sound of the cars as the rushed by, and the dream felt even better. 

I wanted to do something cool and not waste my dream like I had wasted so many other lucids. I was going to accomplish something. I decided on trying to levitate something. I walked along the highway until I came to a small clearing. There was a car there, but I thought I would start with something smaller. I picked up a lemon which was on the ground and held it in my hands. I tried to make it float in the air. 

I didn't want to make my dream weak by telling myself I can do anything because it's just a dream. Instead I told myself that I had been given a magic power and that was why I could lift the lemon. I managed to get it to float high out of my hands and dance around in the air. 

Then an old man came up from my behind me and told my he would teach me how to control my dream. I accepted. He didn't really do anything, but I got really good at levitating the lemon with him there.  GOAL: Learn Telekinesis and Levitate Objects: ACCOMPLISHEDNow I started to lose lucidity. I vaguely knew I was dreaming, but I was not exhibiting any control.

I somehow thought, "Food in lucid dreams is already cooked and you just have to mix it together to get great food." There were all these baskets filled with different kinds of food. There were some white and red wafers in a basket, and I took a handful. There was also some cheese wrapped in wax, and I took some too. I ate both the things and they tasted delicious.

Then I was in my house and some lady was helping us with our fridge. She made me go and grab something to put in the fridge. I think it was milk. Then she made some comment about how "It's unfair to make fun of [her] because [she is] a midget."

By the way, dream food is amazingly delicious. Ahhh.....

----------


## Jamoca

*The Magic Truck*
I was chasing a garbage truck. I somehow knew that if I caught up to the garbage truck I would be taught a magical banjo roll that nobody had been able to learn. I chased the truck until I came to a strange mansion. I went inside and was greeted by some creepy guy who asked me why I wasn't in school. I thought that the mansion was my school, and I became confused. I decided to leave the mansion, and ditch school (even though I already wasn't at school) in order to chase the magic garbage truck. 

I wound up at home. My grandma was there, and she didn't want me to go outside. At first I listened to her, but then I saw the garbage truck go by. There was no way I was going to lose it this time. I was going to learn those banjo rolls. I ran outside the front door and into the street, but the garbage truck was gone. Then my dog followed me outside and I couldn't get him to go back in. 

The dream faded and I was sort of concious of a void, and then I was in another short dream. I was on the WoW forums and I was reading about some new patch and some hall of mysteries or something. Ministry of mysteries maybe. What is with all the WoW dreams, I haven't played WoW in over 9 months.

*Drums and a Squirt Pen*
I was in my house. There were about five people sitting around my brothers drum set. I was getting annoyed because they wouldn't listen when I told them not to touch his set. I decided I would just go outside. I went out into my backyard and found a big yellow pen. It was about 4 feet tall and 4 inches in diameter. I picked it up and realized that when I squeezed it it shot out water. SOme of the drum playing guys came out and I squirted them, which made them get really mad. It was great. They got soaked.

*Camp*
One of my friends saw this poster about a family came my family goes to and he told us he went, but not the same week as us.

*Hostages*
I was at some place that was supposed to be my school. Everyone had guns and we were doing some sort of recon mission or something. I ran up some steps and we took a group of people hostage. This part of the dream went on for a while. We were all sneakily pointing guns around and threatening people.

Then I found myself at a park with a huge trampoline. When I climbed up on it I found that it wasn't as big as I thought and I nearly hit my head on some trees as I jumped.

----------


## Jamoca

*Wally's World*
I saw the last 10 minutes of Wayne's World yesterday, might have contributed to this dream. 

So I was in a studio with some guy who had a hat on it that said Wally's World. There was a cool looking rich guy playing drums. Wally's woman had left and gone to this drummer. Everyone was insulting Wally in the room except for his good buddy. 

THe men started cheering at Cassandra and said she had no shirt on, even though she clearly was fully dressed.

By the way, the rich guy had a really odd drum set. There were some random pedals that hit the bottom of the snare drum and other odd gizmos.

----------


## Jamoca

Sadly I couldn't remember any dreams from last night. 

I remember thinking "Old Lady, Teleporting" and thinking I should write it down. I remember the thought well but I don't remember any dream about a teleporting elderly woman.

----------


## Jamoca

*Banjo*
I remember thinking about buying a new banjo off of Amazon. 

*Great Excitement*
That all it says here. "Great Excitement." Wonderful, now I'm totally curious to know what was so great and exciting. 

*Get Out of My Room!*
At first I was in my science class with my family. My mom had a violin that she was trying to play. I realized I wasn't wearing a shirt, and I had to put one on. The thing was, I needed help because I was putting on a tiny wetsuit. I needed people to help pull the straps on. My mom started to help me, but she saw that my back had tons of pimples on it and she decided it was too gross. I turned in a mirror and saw that my back was totally ripped. Muscles I didn't even know existed were all flexed. I moved around and marveled at how strong I was. 

Then I was at my house. My brother had some of his little buddies over to play music. Their parents were here too. I wanted to get away from them so I went into my room. The thing was, they decided that my room was the best place in the house to record. They had cleared off my bed and set up mics everywhere. The dad was really nice, so I couldn't tell him no. But I was a little annoyed to have him in my room. At least it was just him. I fiddled around and saw I had all sorts of odd things on my desk, such as a needle. 

I saw that my dresser was really small, smaller than I remembered. On top of it was a large phone. I looked at it, then looked around. There were all these people in my room. My mom was playing guitar, and the dad was playing bass. I don't know where my dad was. I was pretty annoyed. Plus, they all kept harassing me and talking about how I could put dollar bills in the phone on my dresser.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams from last night. It's probably because my alarm rudely woke me up. Ugh, I hate that ringing devilish machine. I know I was having great dreams, but in my rush to turn the alarm off I woke up too quickly and forgot them.

----------


## Jamoca

Yet again I didn't really remember any full dreams.

*Reading*
This was weird. I was sleeping and in my dream I was lying in bed and reading. I was holding a book and lying facing the wall. I suddenly woke up and found myself facing the wall, and I thought I was still reading. I wondered what time it was and looked over at my clock and saw it was 6am. I thought, "I've been reading all night! I've only got 30 minutes to sleep!" Then I realized I had no book in my hand, and realized I must have been dreaming.

*Barcode*
In front of my eyes were these strange barcodes. I'm not sure what they did, but someone else had them too, and I remember looking through theirs. They had a 3 in one of their lines.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Hey man, like the Journal. keep it up!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Jamoca

I took 100mg of B6 last night and I got alot of sleep, so I wrote down a bunch of dreams in my journal. 

*Chained Up Bass*
I only remember a fragment of this. I went outside into my backyard. I found a bass guitar chained to a fence. I felt bad that it had been left out in the rain and exposed to the elements.

*Flying like a Kite*
I was at my school, only my school looked like an abandoned waste factory. There was green slime everywhere. I was with some friends with school, and we were going to fly away. I remember being tied into this special kite, and my friend held the string. I got lifted into the air and flew above the school. I was going to try and land on the roof, but I couldn't because my friend nearly dropped the string and made me fall.

*Through the Forest and into the Witches Lair*
It started out with me being on a bus with some kids from my school. Inside the bus we had a washing machine. I remember using it and then I got off the bus. We had been driving through a really rural area. I'm not sure why I had to get off the bus, but it was important. I left the people on the bus and started walking. I was with maybe one other person. We walked until we reached a forest. Inside the forest cars drove by, including a police car, but the place was still pretty creepy. We came to a place in the forest where we found a witch. This wasn't a tame witch. She was crazy.

Next thing I new, she had turned me into a fly. She was chasing me around her palace trying to kill me. I buzzed around with my fly-skills to try and avoid her. The dream cut to a scene in which I saw the witch's palace being raided by a swat team and looters. 

Next thing I knew, I was in my room. A bunch of seniors were there, and they were playing this game were they tossed stuffed animals at my dresser and it would bounce back up into the air and they would catch it. 

*4/4*
I wrote this in my dream journal, and I don't know what it means. Hmm...

*Being Picked Up*
I was at school and my mom was going to pick me up to take me home. The thing was, my mom was there. The school was actually like a hotel, and I had all my clothing in bags. I also remember climbing on top of a giant mushroom and bouncing on it. 

*Flying!!*
I was at school and I somehow realized I could fly. I was having fun jumping into the air and soaring around. The flight was really clear and real. I decided that maybe I would take off from a high stair case, but I decided it would be a bad idea if the flight didn't work. I flew into our cafeteria and tryed to test and see if people could see me flying. One girl said that she said me "Hovering above the ground." So I wondered what happened when they touched me. 

Then I went into a classroom. A really really large girl walked by and talked about smoking weed. 

Then the dream changed direction so much it should count as another dream.

I was not at a big bridge overlooking a gulch. There were a few girls there, but there was also a creepy looking guy. 

I realized that he was pretending to teach girls how to shoot a gun into the ravine and then he would push them over. I tried to stop him, but I couldn't. 

Next he turned his gun on the innocent penguins in the gulch. He was going to shoot them. He also said he was going to shoot the primitive people who lived in the gulch. He might even plant a bomb in their cave, he said. 

I ran down into the gulch and into the primitive people's cave. The cave was beautiful. There were very nice drawings on the walls. I evacuated all the people so that the bomb wouldn't get them, and then I ran outside. The problem was, now I was in the line of fire. In order to avoid getting shot I dived into the river and the current dragged me away. I tried to swim under the surface so he wouldn't know where to shoot but me feet stuck up out of the water. I couldn't get them under.

Oddly enough, I saw very clearly under water, and I could breathe.

When I came up to the shore and was safely away from the psycho killer, I found myself surrounded by a forest. A man greeted me as I exited the water. 

I looked around. I could see some sort of bison in the trees. I looked behind the man and was surprised to find a very large bear. It was as tall as the trees in the forest. I was really scared, but the man told me it was very gentle. 

We decided to cross the river. Bricks were on the bottom of the river so we could step through without getting wet. When I crossed I stepped too hard or not carefully enough and I knocked the bricks over. The noise upset the huge white bear. I saw the bear lumber forward at me. I thought it was going to crush me. It just stood next to me though. I was in awe of its size.

And then I woke.

----------


## Jamoca

Hey Jdeadevil, thanks for the comment!

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't really remember any dreams in detail last night because I didn't get to sleep until one.

I remembered one thing about terrorism or something similar, but I somehow convinced myself it wasn't worth reaching over to my table to write the dream down. Ugh.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bench*
I only really remember a tiny bit of this dream. I was by a park bench. That's it.

*On the Lam*
At first I was in the library in my middle school. We were preparing for something, but I wasn't sure what it was. It was bad, I knew that. I realized suddenly that I had to escape. I ran outside the library, and in the distance I saw what it was that we had been preparing for. Green Lava was bubbling up and rushing toward the building. I had to get out. 

But how would I bring my dog? I, being resourceful, quickly thought up a way. I handed my dog (who incidentally looked nothing like my dog) a lollipop. The lollipop had green, blue, and red colors on it. I was going to teach my dog not to eat the green so he would stay away from the lava. The thing was, when I looked back at my dog after looking away, I saw that his lollipop was completely missing the green. I thought about it for only a second before I forgot. 

The theme of the dream slightly shifted in my head at this point. I was no longer running from lava, but from some authorities who were going to catch me and my buddy, and possibly kill us. To keep our footprints from being tracked we jumped into a muddy river and waded through. I remember trekking through dark paths and multiple muddy rivers, until we came to a place that resembled the outdoor area at my synagogue. 

Instead of a playground, there was another river. We had to hurry before we were seen. My friend dived in and started wading through. I had no time to lose so I jumped in after him. The mud was hard to get through and the water was getting in my face so I turned on my back and paddled through the water. When I reached the other side of the river I climbed out and stood up. My friend was crawling though. I didn't know why he had to crawl, so I looked back and saw that the patrols were walking on the far side of the river. We had to stay low so that they wouldn't see us. 

I hit the floor and crawled. I noticed that I crawled really quickly, like I was gliding along. I reached the far end of the wood-chip area we were in and I rolled over the edge into a ditch. It was there that we were going to spend the next day until it was night and we could run into the hills again to escape. 

A large group of people came over and started talking to us. We were talking in spanish, which I don't speak well. I was talking and I said, "Quires Nebekanezer". I thought I was saying " I want meat." That would still be weird because I'm vegetarian.  The day went by quickly, but before it was night and we could escape again, I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Gardening*
I was out in the garden with me mom. In my dream notebook it says, "weeds in slipper" but I don't remember what that was about. I remember being in the garden, which looked strange. All the plants were warped and demented, but not in a creepy way. More in a surreal way. 

I went inside, and then I can't remember much. Next thing I remember we had put a big pot outside to clean it. I'm not sure why we put it right outside our front door, but we somehow knew it would get clean. But then I thought, "What if someone comes to steal it and they kill us when we go outside...." I saw my mom walking out of the front yard and thought, "No!!! He'll get her!!" 

*Cold Tree*
My family and I were inside a big store. Actually, the store visually, as I remember it, was not especially large. However, I remember thinking about how it was a superstore, and how it was absolutely huge. I don't remember the first part of the dream because it was relatively uninteresting and peripheral. 

But then, as we were in checkout to buy our food I saw my friend. He was dancing around in the checkout line. Nothing odd. Then I saw that he had his pants pulled down in the back so that you could see his butt. A little weird. Then I saw his friend, who I didn't recognize. I saw that this friend had no pants on. He didn't even have underwear. And his friend was pretty fat. This guy started laughing and yelling, "Cold Tree, Cold Tree!" I realized what he meant almost instantly. It meant that because it was cold outside and he had no pants on, his penis had shrunk up.  Ugh.

The security guards escorted him out. 

*Female Assault*
I don't remember much of this dream. Most of it is fragments. I can only remember fleeting glimpse and thoughts of scenes which disappear when I focus on them. The one seen I do remember involves a woman jumping on a man and brutally assaulting him. It was intense. There was no blood though, and it didn't even look violent. However I somehow knew it was. 

My band teacher was there and he was laughing about the brawl.

*The City*
I was walking through a dark ominous city with my family, including my grandmother. My brother had a remote control which he could click to change the text on billboards and signs and any other text he saw. The only problem was that only we could see it. So it was like nobody else noticed that he had changed the stop sign to say something really funny. 

But as he was having fun with his remote, I realized we needed to hurry away. There was a pathway between two houses. It was like an alleyway, except that there was an uneven dirt path on the ground and there was only about shoulders width space on the path. We all ran down the path and stumbled along to escape. It was pitch black and I couldn't see anything, so I grabbed my mom's purse for balance. This made me worry that I would trip and bring her down with me. 

Then I noticed something. My brother wasn't with us. He had forgotten to come and was back on the street, changing the signs. I had to get him. I ran back in the dark to save him. I think I had my eyes closed so that it would be lighter. I don't know how that works.

Next thing I remember (Which actually might be from before) I was trying to log onto WoW, but it was a twisted WoW with two log on screens or something like that. 

And one guy was inhaling from a little black stub and blowing out steam. 

All in all a cool dream, I just wish I could remember more.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pill Thief*
My mom had hired a babysitter for me. I'm not sure why she hired him, and it was actually never stated that he way my babysitter, but I somehow knew he was. He was an odd looking guy. He didn't appear to be old, not much older than me anyway. He had long red hair. He was white and pale and freckly. He looked like a stereotypical ginger kid, except that he was dressed like a gangsta, with his pants sagging past his knees.

So this babysitter guy was in my house. We were both in my mom's room, and I saw him walk into her closet/bathroom area. I peered over to see what he was doing, and I saw that he was stealing all our pills. I didn't even know we had that many pill bottles, but he was putting them all in his pockets and his pants. I ran out and told him to stop and give them all back. He obliged, but I knew he had more in his pants. 

We were now in the kitchen and I was trying to get the pill bottles back. I reached into his pocket and took out two more pill bottles. (It wasn't weird because his pants were so low that his pocket was closer to his knee than his dick.) I thought about pansing him as a joke but he seemed like he would try and stab me.

Next thing I know I'm at my school, running around trying to hunt this pill thief down. I ran into the library but no one had seen him. No one had seen him outside either. 

I found this maintenance/janitorial/punishment administer guy from my school named Levi and he said he would help me find the thief. We were going to lock all the doors in the school and trap him when he went to the bathroom. We ran down to an empty hallway and saw him running into a bathroom. Some civilians went into the bathroom after him but ran out quickly so they wouldn't be killed. 

When the thief/killer came out of the bathroom the police caught him. 

*Star Wars at Safeway*
I was at a supermarket which resembled a Safeway place near my house. I was with my brother and his friend. They thought it would be funny to run off down the aisles grabbing food so off they went. I tried to run and catch them but for some reason I couldn't I gave up and walked back to the checkout. I decided I would buy all the great food I wanted and they wouldn't know because they were off running around like idiots.

The checkout guy started doing his job but then he ran off to help load someone's car (which was inside the building), so a woman did it. 

After I bought the food I saw down at a booth type seat with my parents and some people they were having a conference. First we were inside Safeway, but next time I looked the booth was in an outside eating area. It was getting dark. Suddenly, a huge plane entered the horizon. No, it wasn't a plane. It was....THE IMPERIAL STARDESTROYER!!! It was huge, the most massive thing I have ever seen. This giant starship flew over the place we were eating and started shooting off its lasers. None of them hit us. I knew they were toying with us and could destroy us all if they wanted to. 

The ship shot off a huge beam of green energy in a field near us. The shock-waves shook our seats. It was really intense. And then suddenly, it all stopped. This ship started to move away, but no...it was just going to play with us more....


*The Toxic Planet*
Can't recall how the dream started out. 

But then I was in a subway station on some sort of other planet. The subway station was really dingy and gross looking. There were a lot of grotesque looking monsters with freakish multiple arms and strange eyes and other things. There was a dark green river running through the subway where the train would run. 

My friend was there too. We started playing catch with a ball and two of the monsters joined in. But then the ball fell in the river and we didn't know how to get it out. A monster with four arms and a huge upper boddy offered to go in, but my friend yelled, "NOoo! You'll die!" The river was filled with heroin and toxic waste. But the alien said he could get it easily because he was immune to the toxic waste because he lived on the planet. 

When he finally got the ball I saw that it had a button that could be pressed on the back. When the button was pressed a needle would jab out and inject someone with heroin. I didn't want to accidently prick my finger so I stopped touching the ball.

*Band*
I was in the band room and all the people looked twisted and creepy and grotesque.

*Magic Wand*
I was at school and there was a magic wand that could make someone sick so they could get out of school. I was going to use it, but some kid who was never sick used it and the teacher became suspicious. This whole time there was a narrator talking about the situation.

*Lego's*
I was at some guys house, even though I've never been there. He had a lego model and I stuck a lego skeleton on it as a joke. Then I was at a weird version of my school. I was sitting on a hill and eating my lunch with my friends when a group of girls including one girl I like walked up and sat near us. 

Then my alarm woke me up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cavities*
All I remember from this dream was looking in a mirror and seeing six cavities in my teeth. They were really gross. I was mad because I had been taking such good care of my teeth. 

*Malfunction*
I was using my laptop. I was getting pissed because it didn't work. I thought, "In dreams laptops never work. Its so annoying when they don't work in real life because then I think I'm dreaming when I'm not." Fuck. I can't believe I didn't realize I was dreaming...

*Cell Phones, Caves, and Music Stores*
I remember being at my school talking to a girl that I liked, but for some reason I thought her name was "Sarah". Next thing I remember is being inside a car with a lot of other people, all crammed in. I was going through my recent calls on my cell phone to try and call "Sarah" back. My phone wasn't working unfortunately. Then the car transformed into a dark cave. The driver said that his phone wasn't working either. 

Next, I'm at this "Fifth String" acoustic music store. Except it wasn't in Berkley, where it normally is. It was in the middle of a rural area. And the store looked totally different. Some religious nut was standing outside yelling and he got mad when he drowned him out with our bluegrass from the car. He started banging on the car. I offered to give my friend a ride back to our house, and told him he could walk back to the store later to get his car.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pyscho Killer*
I was in my kitchen with my family preparing to go to school, when I heard a loud gunshot sound coming from outside. I looked out the window and saw scary flashing lights and explosions. Then we got a call on the phone. It was an emergency call to tell us that a psycho killer was on the loose in my neighborhood.

We tried to hide in the house so he wouldn't see us from the windows and come in and kill us. Everyone in my family hid behind the kitchen counter. THen I remember calling my friend and asking him to comer hang out but I realized that wouldn't be a good idea with a psycho killer on the loose. Then I was at my synagogue, on the phone, and then I was back in my house. 

Suddenly I was running along the school bus and when it stopped I got on. I was talking about how I had a tough morning because a psycho killer attacked my neighborhood.

*Beach*
I was on a beach, which was more like a floating dune in space. A group of women were racing and one woman jumped into the air and started flying.

*Space Simulator*
I was traveling through space, in a strange simulation.

*Castle*
I was at my old buddies house but it looked like a castle with tall stone walls. I ran along the path and tried not to fall into the water.

Then I was sitting on some rocks at the top of the castle. Some girl had gone insane.


Strange dreams, I should have elaborated on them more.

----------


## Jamoca

*Sock Fight*
I was at school and everyone was mocking some teacher by yelling "Belief". Then I was at my house and there were a ton of people over and we were throwing socks at each other.

*Sleeping*
I faded in and out of sleep early in the morning and I had a bunch of dreams in which I imagined I was writing my dream down. I remember imagining a dream about dogs with fuzzy ears.

----------


## Jamoca

*Giant Warfare*
I was behind my school and the earth had shrunken so the mountains were tiny. I was engaging in warfare and running around. 

Then I was talking to some girls, including this one hot girl I like. 

And...this mousetrap car I built in 8th grade was in the halls in school.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't really have time last night to write anything down, so here are some short notes about my dreams from 10/12

*Flowers*
I was throwing flowers to people on a boat.

*Football Game*
I was at "school" (Once again, it looked nothing look my school). I remember running across a field with water on both sides, and some guys were playing football. They kicked the ball into the water.

----------


## Jamoca

5/13/08 dreams.

*Another Psycho Killer*
I was in a classroom, but it was a classroom from my middle school. The thing was, the students were people from my high school. I was talking to two girls. This sort of skipped around, and then I was at my house. I remember laying down on the carpet, and when I stood up there was a strange imprint of my body in the carpet. It was brown and when I pushed on it some sort of mushy puslike ooze came out. 

I was wandering around in my house, and somehow I began to realize that a psycho killer was going to come into the house and kill us.

I was really scared, so I was running around the house trying to figure out what to do. I didn't notice that there were a bunch of people in my house.

When I woke up it took me like 3 minutes to realize I was safe.

*Smoking?*
I was at a house, and I assumed it was one of my relatives houses. We were going to have dinner. So somehow I found some "weed" and I was totally going to smoke it. I was thinking, "Yeah, alright! How am I supposed to do this?"

I found some stuff that I thought was rolling paper. It was actually more like flypaper. It was sticky in the inside, and I thought that was so it could be rolled up well. So I started rolling up a joint. The thing was, I was put some rice and cheese in it. 

Then I was at my house. For a second I noticed that the "weed" didn't look right. It looked like dried tomatoes except it was green. Anyway, I had my paper so stuffed that I couldn't roll it. It looked like a taco. 

Then some relatives looked at me. I thought, "No, they'll see what I'm doing." But they just thought I was preparing food. I covered the weed with cheese and cooked it to make a cheese plate. My dad wanted some but I didn't let him have any. 

But somehow, I dropped it on the ground and couldn't find it, bummer.

So the dream ended with some guy walking through my backyard. I yelled at him, and he told me his brother was disabled. That made me feel like a dick for making fun of him. The guy did look like a clown

*Cave*
I was in some cave, with legos, and some of my friends were there. There were these special batteries that were supposed to be for computers but they didn't really work.

----------


## Jamoca

*Ice Cream!*
I was in the car with my mom. I can't remember what we were talking about, but we were driving down the road to the supermarket. We arrived at what I thought was Safeway, and went inside. My brother and my dad were there. The store didn't look like a supermarket inside though. It looked like an ice cream store, actually, it was an ice cream store. The ice cream they sold wasn't exactly normal though. It was balls of ice cream dipped in chocolate syrup. The syrup froze around the ice cream and made a great looking dessert. Somehow I decided that I didn't want ice cream, I wanted to microwave a burrito. So I took a burrito and put it on a paper plate and stuck it in the microwave at the store, and cooked it real good. 

*Bad Driver*
I was in a parking lot, wandering around. I somehow knew it was the parking lot from my school, even though it didn't look anything right. As I was walking a kid who had just gotten his license came out of nowhere with his car and drove straight at me. I jumped out of the way and got back up, and I didn't really think anything about it. I started walking away and the car came back, straight at me. I was pressed up against another car and had nowhere to run, so I jumped straight up into the air. I went up really high and the car smashed underneath me. It bounced off the other car and I landed safely on the ground.

Then my dad showed up and we walked off to do something else. We walked along a boardwalk type area with lots of shops. The sun was setting, but I didn't see the sunset. It just became dark. My dad was talking about burritos this whole time. We tried to find a certain store, but all the stores had closed because it was nighttime. 

Next thing I remember, I'm in my room. There were about 5 people from my school in my room, laying on the floor and in the hall outside my room and on my bed. We were talking about my closet door, which was short for some reason. It stopped about a foot above the ground and there was a gap. I said that this was because when people stood in the the closet they would have room for their feet. Some kid walked into my room and I stuck my head under the door to see if he was in there, but he had disappeared. Then as I looked at my bed I saw that there were three banjos. I didn't know I had 2 of the extra ones, but I accepted it pretty fast. One of my friends was playing the banjo, and my brothers friend walked into the room and made some comment.

Now I was on a beach-type place with a few other people. I had a skateboard and I was trying to ride it. I walked up to the road where my band teacher and the band were. Our teacher was yelling at us because we needed to do scales better.

*Eggs*
I was making breakfast, and I made some eggs. Mmm....

*Squeek*
This was right when I was waking up from my alarm, there was some sort of animal and it was making the loudest squeaking noise ever.

*Speech*
I don't remember this too well, but in my notebook it says, "Great speech, moving"

*Pooping Birds*
I took a nap when I got home from school and I had this short dream.

I was at school, eating lunch when a flock of birds started flying over us. They passed over once, and then they came back. As they were right about over us they all pooped at the same time. I saw this white bid poo coming down and I thought, "NOOOOO". I couldn't get out of the way in time. Then I thought, "Birds don't poo at the same time! I'm dreaming!" 

Right as I thought this I woke up, and it felt like I fell all the way onto the floor.

----------


## Jamoca

*Email*
I was emailing my uncle and he sent me an email which talked about how he had blocked all these websites on his kids computer, including porn. Next thing I know, I'm watching porn on my computer and I'm hoping he doesn't see.

*Movies*
My family and some family friends went into a little theater and took our seats.

----------


## Jamoca

*Science Class*
I was at school in my science class. We weren't really doing anything in class, we were just hanging around or something. Then someone came into the class with a blue slip for the teacher. It was for a girl who wasn't in our class. I said that she was in my next class, and I would tell her what the message said. In real life she isn't in that class.

I don't really remember the rest of the dream. I remember walking around the school, but nothing detailed.

----------


## Jamoca

*Redecorated Room*
I was in my room looking up at the ceiling and I saw that my mom had redecorated it. She put a new chandelier in and it was very colorful and bright.

*Crossing the Bridge, Under the Tunnel, Up a Cliff*
I was on top of  "car" with my dad and maybe two other people. The thing was, it wasn't really a car. It had a steering wheel and breaks and 4 wheels, but there was no chassis. There was only a flat metal square to sit on. We were all crowded on it trying not to fall off. We were in San Francisco and we were heading toward the Golden Gate Bridge. But...there were two bridges. I mentioned that I didn't know there was a second bridge right next to the golden gate, but I was told that there was. I look at the bridge every day, I don't know how I didn't realize this. The second bridge was smaller and didn't have towers, so it wasn't a suspension bridge.

We started driving across the golden gate, but it changed from a bridge into a big tunnel. Then the car started going out of control. I was holding onto my dad as he flew along behind the car. We tried not to smash into the other cars. Suddenly the car was gone, and we were now floating. It turned invisible. We jumped off and the car smashed, forming a road block. An invisible road block. No one else could figure out how to get past it.

I found myself in a forest. I started walking along a path. I don't remember what hapened exactly, but I was walking when some kid behind me squirted me in the back of my neck with a squirt gun. I turned around and insulted him, but I felt bad about doing it because he was just a little kid. A woman who was sitting in a desk, possibly one of the people who worked at whatever place I was at, told me that I should apologize. I told the kid I was sorry for flipping out.

Now I turned around and saw a huge cliff. Well, to be exact, it wasn't really a cliff. It was a really steep, steep, hill (cliff) with a crack running through it diagonally. I was supposed to climb all the way to the top of this hill (cliff!). I started climbing, thinking it would be really short to the top. It looked short from the bottom. I started climbing and got pretty high, but when I looked up I saw how far I was from the top. It was as thought the top of the cliff just disappeared. I kept on climbing but I couldn't reach the top. Then I fell. Game Over.

Yes, it had somehow been a game. It was "The Hobbit", and I was Bilbo. I tried to play again but I couldn't log on. I went and apologized to my dad for being unable to log on again. We were in a friends house, and my dad was in their bathroom. In their house they had no doors, just shower curtains everywhere.

*Illegible*
I can't read this. It looks like it says "Singing by Fireplace" but I don't remember that.

*Forgetting to Write Down*
I had some more dreams that I remember but I didn't write down as soon as I woke up and fade back into sleep and forgot them. I remember one dream were I was talking to a girl I liked, and another where I was dreaming about writing down dreams, and they looked like a chinese food menu.

----------


## Jamoca

*Locker Room*
I was in the gym at school with some people. I started walking into the PE locker room to change back into my clothes. When I reached my locker I found that I couldn't open my locker. I couldn't quite get the code to work. Then I noticed that instead of a lock, there was a chicken on my locker. This was a little weird...I thought. There were no lines or numbers on the chicken so I couldn't figure out how to get it open. I was getting angry.

That's when I noticed some kid who used to go to my school, a total dick kind of guy (I've gotten in some fights with him), waking around the lockers in some kind of exoskeloton. I decided to leave, but not because of him. As I was leaving I saw some guy who had a weird car standing around. I noticed that my backpack was making a weird croaking noise and I looked at it and saw that I had a bottle sticking out of it and the wind was making it make that blowing sound. In reality it was the frog in the pond outside my house.

I went outside and some girl ran up to me asking me about an english test. I told her what I thought was right, but she yelled and said I was stupid. I kept walking until I came to the amphitheater where my friends were eating. My buddy was playing banjo, but on a surfboard. Weird.

*1 Eyelid*
I was on this weird semi conscious state between sleep and wakefulness when I realized I only had one eyelid, or maybe one eye, or something. It was deep and transcendental.

*Chocolate and Candy*
I don't remember this but its in my notebook. Chocolate and Candy. Mmm...

*Itchy Shirt*
I was in my room thinking of trying on this shirt from a band at my school called the itchy mountain men, but it was in green. In real life I only have the blue one. I was also looking at my dirty clothes hamper.

*WoW*
I don't remember this well but I remember playing some sort of video game like WoW. I remember getting on my mount and flying around.

----------


## Jamoca

I had written out my dreams really detailed but before I deleted it, so I'm going to write a less detailed choppy version.

*Robots*
At school, playing football on field. Giant metal robots, Narration "Earl Scruggs built this robot, etc." Guy kicks ball over fence, talking to cute girl.

*Donuts*
Eating donuts in park.

*Writing down dreams*
Writing them on a notebook.

*Drugs/Dreams*
In theater at school, wet, clothing stretched out, kicking teacher, watching performance. Then at house. Mom showing me all sorts of drugs (LSD, psylocibe cubensis, 2C-B, and other drugs.) I find some kind of eyedropper drug called 2C e, accidently get it on hands and ingest. Label says, "Will instantly kill if more than 1 dose is taken." I had accidentally taken 2 doses. I went in my room to look the drug up on Erowid. Start writing dreams on dream views. Enter into dream within dream.

In building, auditions for show, special tube, realize i have superpowers in hand, double jointed.Go outside and climb building to test. Go back into room, angry because deleted dream that I was writing down. Realize I fell asleep at my computer. Look at my hand, still has double jointed. When I click I can get any power I want. Wake up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Preachin'*
I don't remember this one but I have it written down. 

It says, "Story w/w wild in house, some lesbians, giving sermon, curb enthusiasm, cookies, skate shoes."

*Tripped Out*
So I was sitting somewhere, and the dream was really going everywhere. I was a little ball of fire that captured the sun and I was battling with water droplets, and they pulled the sun into the water and drowned it, then I was watching a video on youtube, then I was in the video, and it was some sort of video game. It was like Bionicle Legos mixed with WoW.  This was some sort of a twisted add for something. Then I was in my desk and some girl was putting hair on my head.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fighting the Admins!*
I was on the bus with some friends and we were coming back to my house. I don't really remember this part very well.

But then I remember being at school at the top of the amphitheater. I had this marshmallow gun. Everyone at the top of the amphitheater was preparing for battle. The teachers were coming to capture us. I help my marshmallow gun and fired into the air. All the marshmallows came flying down in a volley onto some teacher. This made this female teacher get angry. She pulled out a marshmallow gun of her own and told us all we better run or else she would blast us. I dived over the top of the amphitheater and rolled down the grass. I was rolling really fast. My plan was to roll down the hill and then run to alaska. But the teacher yelled out, "You aren't allowed to go to Alaska." Shit. Now what was I going to do? I decided to try and hide. 

I woke up and looked at my alarm. I read "6:30", my wake-up time. Really it said 5:30. I got up, went and turned the light in the bathroom on to take a shower. I decided I would wake my mom up first. I went in and told her to get up. She no so politely informed me that it was 5:30. 

And I went back to sleep.

*Blocks*
I don't remember this, but it says, "Girl Wants Blocks". Nice. 

*Illegible*
I can't read this. Looks like "Fnthes site lus nomeny nius"

*Fighting Babies*
I was in the band-room. All these little babies were running around. Thing was, they didn't really look like babies. They were little balls with weird cute-ish faces and balls for arms. They looked like balloons. My brothers friend was being chased by one. One started kicking my foot so I picked it up and giggled at it. It got really mad at this. Mine was a purple one with a little suit. It was funny.

Then I was in the kitchen with some cereal, eating it. I went into the living room and saw all this dirt on the floor. I picked up a ball on the floor and broke it into more pieces so the floor was even worse.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nickelodeon*
I was at some sort of nickelodeon cave place with my dad. There was a tube in the ceiling and I pulled it out, and that slime stuff they do squirted everywhere. Right when I pulled it out my dad walked up with some kind of food thing. I accidentally smashed his food, and I felt bad. It was some kind of appetizer thing. Then we were trying to watch a TV show but we weren't doing very well.

*Little Robot*
I was in some kind of mine and I was a robot. The thing was, I had become sentient. I had a conscious and everything. I was determined to escape from the mine. The other people in the mine took an elevator up but I was going to have to travel through a tunnel filled with fire.

*Feta Cheese*
I was going to eat some food. I went and got some feta cheese out of the fridge. But some fool had wrapped the cheese in a tortilla instead of in a bag. Now it was nasty.

*Life Jackets*
I had headed around to the back where we kept the life jackets. But...the neighbor was watching us...Odd...

*Puzzle Game*
I was in some sort of puzzle. The platforms were all falling and I had to run between them and do it right so I could reach the top platform before I fell into the water. I died once and then I made it.

*Free Hat*
Some guy was writing "Free Hat" on the mirror in the bathroom. This has been written everywhere at my school in real life, so that would explain.

*Lights in the Ceiling*
I walked into the band room and the lights gave off a glow that lit up the rest of the roof. It was weird. I thought about it, but then I forgot.

----------


## Jamoca

It was a major bummer last night. I didn't remember any dreams. Well, that isn't exactly true. I remembered one, but then as I thought, I should write this down I thought, no, I'll just lay here for a second before I do. And I fell back asleep and forgot it.

----------


## Jamoca

*Teleportation Lucid*
I was standing in my room and I somehow knew I was dreaming without a doubt. I tried to keep everything stable by focusing on my dream body and how real it felt. I looked at my hand to make sure I was dreaming and sure enough, I had 8 fingers. My hand was blurry and hard to focus on. I decided I would try and teleport because it was one of my lucid goals that I had not achieved yet. I went into my living room, and I passed by the front door. I thought about teleporting through the door but I figured I would start small and just teleport around the living room. I started teleporting. It was really interesting because I had never done anything like it in my life. The way it looked when I teleported was that everything around me kind of warped and stretched out and I warped forward until I was in the place I was trying to teleport to. 

Then I got sidetracked because there was a giant firestick in my living room. I was going to try and fly over the flame, but before I could I was at my school. I decided I would go through the halls to find my friend. I found him and started to tell him I was lucid dreaming. I was going to tell him to become lucid too, but I though, "No, I've made the mistake of trying to make DCs lucid once before and I won't do it again. Instead I decided I would kill him. But then I thought, "Even though it is a dream I would feel sick killing my friend." I decided not to. I went out into the hall and thought about how real the whole thing felt. I decided i would fly up and out the window. I took off through the small opening between the open window and the wall. I fit through the tiny space easily. I flew straight at the ground but somehow I stopped right before I hit the ground. Then the dream started becoming hazy. I remember seeing a crowd of people before I woke up.

*Survey*
Someone was taking a survey of some people. This is a fragment.

*Banjo String*
I was in my room playing banjo with someone and the string broke.

*Skateboard/Yacht Club*
I was down near the yacht club with my parents. It was dark out. They were sitting around discussing something with a few other people. I wanted to talk to my dad but he was being mean in order to impress some other guy my age. I had found a skateboard, but it was not normal. It had some sort of special mechanism on the bottom which let it slide around and do special turns. I wanted to show it to my dad but he wasn't listening. I also have this weird feeling that donuts were involved in this dream but I can't pin it down.

*Birthday Party*
I was at my house and my brother was having a birthday party. I was sitting outside playing banjo in the backyard and I was a little confused when a bunch of tiny kids came in with their mommies. My brother was much older than these kids, but I was told they were coming to his party. A clown was going to come too to entertain the kids. I decided I would play a little on the banjo for them. My friend showed up and he had his guitar. I put my banjo down and walked away, but out of the corner of my eye I saw two men pick it up and walk off. 

I thought that that was very strange that two guys would take my banjo. They took my friends guitar too. I decided to go and follow them. I walked by my mom's room, which incidentally had been turned into some kind of middle eastern smoky den. I saw the mover guys walking past with my banjo and some bagpipes too. I followed them to their truck. I told them I saw them take my stuff and they needed to give it back or I would call the police, but they said that they were the police. They were clearly thieves. I took out my phone and started to dial 911, but I knew that it wouldn't work on a cell phone. I needed to try and alert the people in the party, but then they would just drive off. I yelled "Thieves!" loud (I think I did, I don't remember), and I tried to see what the car looked like. It was a red van, but I couldn't see the license plate because they were driving too fast. As they drove off I thought, "Maybe I can buy a better banjo now."

*Can't Read/Don't Remember*
It says here "WoW capture the flay hippie asrasin (assassin maybe?) cteches"
This doesn't really ring a bell. I remember righting down WoW, but I don't remember anything else. The assassin does trigger something but its on the tip of my mind and I can't spit it out.

*More Dreams*
I feel like I had a bunch more dreams. I know I did, but I can't remember any of them, but the dreams are all just floating on the tip of my head and I can almost get them but not quite. GRRR!!!!

----------


## Jamoca

*Banjo Case*
My banjo case was all weird. The top of the case was rotated 90* from the bottom. 

*Parapalegic*
I was in some sort of group shower/bathroom area with my friend and some girls. None of us were actually showering. One of my friends had become paralyzed below the waist. I was asking him questions about how he washed himself and went to the bathroom and things like that. 

It also says, "Sam" but I don't remember what that was about.

*Friends* 
I was with two friends.

*Rope*
I tied a rope to my waist and I was running and jumping around. I went as far as the rope would go and then ran around my house. The rope somehow never got caught anywhere. I went down to my dock and somehow the rope was able to come even though I was clearly way past where it should have let me go.

Then my mom called me up and said my dog was dead. They were all crying. He was in his igloo dog house laying still. I didn't think he could have died. He jumped into the air and started running around. Then they started being sat because all his kibbles were stuck together into a giant cube.

----------


## Jamoca

*Jam!*
I don't remember this but I remember waking up and thinking, "All I want to do is jam!"

*Gabe*
I was in my backyard smoking with my buddy. It was weird.

*BART*
I walked into someone's house or something. They had a machine that was supposed to help you workout but it was a workout machine themed on riding the mass transit system. The machine had all this gear that would make you better at riding mass transit. 

*In the House* 
I was in somebody's house. They had all these clothes in a room and I was trying them on. I was worried that the guys older brother would come in and see me. He was a drug dealer so I was scared. I somehow knew that I had superpowers. (At least thats what I wrote down I don't remember it.) We decided to leave so we got into their car. The problem was there was major traffic. 

*Illegible* 
Looks like it says "guy in detimins cigarness" but I don't know what that means.

*Beach*
I was on a beach type place and I was running around. (I don't remember this but its in my notebook.)

*Tacos*
I was in a bad part of town. It was really creepy. I was with a few other people. We were walking down the street and then I saw my dad run across the street to buy some tacos. The stall had a LOT of tacos.

*Beautiful*
I was at my house, parachuting. I had somehow lost all my clothes while doing this and they had blown away. Then I was looking in a pond trying to find something. The pond looked so real. It had coral and all these vibrant colors in it. I stuck my head down to the bottom and held my breath. After a while I saw the words "Crystal Meth" appear on the bottom of the pond. I pulled my head out of the pond.

Then time warped and I was at my old school. There was a play being put on and I was going to stand outside and yell at the kids, who were not allowed inside the building, and I was going to tell them what was going on.

It changed from being a theater to being in an actual dramatic event. Two feuding families, at war with each other. One family was on the top floor the other was on the bottom. I was on the bottom floor, walking around. Suddenly a group of wizards came down the stairs and started bouncing balls at each other. The thing was the balls would kill you if they touched.

The scenery changed and now we were in a village floating on dough below a huge lava mountain and the bad family was pouring lava on us. It killed some of us so we shot arrows back up at them and it killed a bunch of them. Then they poured a ton of lava on us and it created a whirlpool. But we no longer cared because we had nothing left to lose so we shot them and won. 

Then we looked at the carnage they had wreaked on us. But then the dream changed to after the floating dough city had regrown. It was now beautiful again. The islands were circling each other. In the center where the whirlpool had been there was a giant hole that was tye-dye colored inside. The land was absolutely beautiful. It was stunning. And the islands felt weird. You could push them and mold them. 

I took 150mg of B6 last night. I also had 1 cartridge of nitrous oxide today, but I don't know if I should write down what that was like on dream views.

----------


## Jamoca

*Movies*
I was going to go see a movie with my cousin. In walked into the theater and it was filled with people I knew, and they were all sitting on the floor, talking. I should mention that they were in the lobby, not the actual theater. I decided to leave and find my cousin. She drove me back the the theater, but we realized it was the wrong one. We wanted to see Ironman and it was only playing "American Gangster".

----------


## Jamoca

*Alcohol Strawberry Drink*
I was in the kitchen eating some strawberry puree drink that my dad had made. It tasted great, but when I laid down in my bed I realized the drink had been alcoholic. I was now really drunk. As I laid in bed I felt everything spinning in circles. It was the strangest feeling, because I've never been drunk but it felt exactly like what I think it would feel like. I stumbled into the kitchen to try and find the drink again so I could see what it was but all I could find was some chocolate ice cream.

Next thing I know I'm playing this video game with my friend but he is complaining because I'm playing it and he is bored. Then I was with my brother. We were trying to get this game to work. Next thing I know I'm holding a little clay model.

*Friend*
My friend whos really nice but kind of slow was talking to me and he was talking about a bunch of intellectual stuff.

*Apple*
Apple was unveiling a bunch of new products.

----------


## Jamoca

*Biking*
I was biking around the yacht club in Paradise Cay. There was all this junk everywhere and I was riding over it. There was a very steep walkway over the bay. I was standing on it and thinking about riding down it on my bike. The problem was that it was so steep that I was falling over. I found a rope ladder and started to climb down it. I called to the people on top and top them to come down after me. I was a little worried that it would fall, but it didn't.

*Kids Jam 4 All*
I was at the walled barrier to some sort of center. I opened the gate and was greeted by some small kids. I realized that these kids were being kept in this center to be trained in wrestling. It was a little sad that they were forced to do this. Somehow I knew that my brother's fundraiser, Kids Jam 4 All was going to be occuring that day. I walked into a room and found a bunch of people with banjos, and some chairs. I thought that this must be the kids jam 4 all. All the banjos were funny colors like purple. 

I saw my cousin there. We started talking, and then she reached into her pocket and pulled out a super skinny (toothpick size) cigarette. She asked me if I wanted to smoke it. I knew that it was marijuana, and thought, "Why not." I took it, and (without lighting it, I guess it was magically lit), inhaled. I ended up getting all the weed inside my mouth and spitting it out. I decided to eat it off the ground, because it was just like crunch peanuts. 

I started to play my banjo and some lady started harassing me because she thought it wasn't mine. I told her it was, and then my phone rang. I picked it up, and at the same time, I woke up. 

But I didn't know I had woken up. I was lying in bed and I groggily reached up and put  my hand to my head in the "hang loose/telephone" shape. I started talking. "Ugh...It's Galen...you woke me up..... groan....What do you want...." Then I realized something was wrong. I looked at my "phone" and realized it was my hand. At this point I started laughing really, really hard because I had been so outrageous.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams last night, unfortunately.

----------


## Jamoca

*WoW*
I had started playing WoW again and I had devised a wonderful plan in which I would make a lot of gold. I worried that my mom would be very angry about WoW though. 

*Skate-store*
I was in a skater type store looking through boxes of clothes, thinking about what to buy. There were some really great clothes in there.

*Bong*
My friend was over and he had his bong all set up on my kitchen table. My mom came in the house with my grandma and I tried to obstruct their view of the bong by putting a bottle of taco sauce inside it. My mom saw it and I told her it was a japanese garden. It had started steaming and looked exactly like one of those zen pond things. Then I was at my synagogue and I had a pipe I was trying to smoke. A long worm type thing came out the top and I tried to stick it back in the bowl. I was now in some sort of city.

----------


## Jamoca

I stayed up till 12:00 last night so I don't remember many dreams.

*School/Banjo*
This was a fairly long dream, but when I woke up all I could remember was being at school and walking outside with my banjo. The place looked nothing like my school, but I knew that it was my school. I also vaguely remember being in class, and I think it was science.

*Ping-Pong*
No memory of this. "Ping-Pong, Phone Calls" written in my notebook.

----------


## Jamoca

*WoW*
I was in World of Warcraft playing a special healing rogue guy. Whenever I killed someone I healed myself to full. I saw a few people I know in real life walking around and I made a point not kill them. 

*Banjo*
Some girl was holding my banjo case and twisting it. I told her to stop and she grabbed my banjo and detuned it. Bitch.

----------


## Jamoca

*Skyscraper*
I was in a tall building with my friend. People were chasing us through the building, and suddenly I realized it didn't matter if they caught me or not because I was dreaming. As the people chasing me grabbed at my shirt I realized that because I was dreaming, I could escape. My shirt dissolved and I ran to the window. I opened the window, but instead of flinging myself out the window I levitated first (safety precaution) then flew out. I dived straight towards the ground before pulling myself out of a dive.  I tried to think of what I could do now. I was thinking of spinning around or having some fun, but before I had a chance to do any of that I "woke up"

*False Awakening*
I was lying in bed. I got up and walked around my room. I had a bunch of instruments in my room. I called some guy to ask him something, but when he picked up I realized I had nothing to say. I asked him how basses were tuned, and he said in many ways. I realized he was right, of course, and I hung up.

I was walking around my room thinking about some TV show that was in my mind like Arrested Development. Except it was called, "WE ARE ALL FRIENDS" or something. In the show some guys house was flooded. It was very comical.

*Jazz Band*
I was walking across some pavement when I saw the Jazz Band from my school playing. The people came and greeted me. I continued walking until I was at some sort of forest. A large group of people were standing in sleeping bags doing some kind of yoga class. 

I took out my banjo and my brother took out a ukulele and we were going to jam, but it was cut short.

*Clitoris*
A lady was talking about how Clitorises were some kind of cancer or disease. They were very bad and unpleasant. I was thinking, "I thought they were for pleasuring women?"

*Waking Up*
I woke up and thought that it was saturday. I was really happy. Then my alarm went off. I thought, "my alarm doesn't go off on saturdays, this must be Wednesday." Then I remembered that it was tuesday. Ugh...

----------


## Jamoca

*Bull Whip*
I was in a clothing store. It was either Old Navy or Urban Outfitters. I was walking through the store and I found this wall with all these elaborate bullwhips. The store owner was describing how each bullwhip was so nice.

*Scientists*
There was a taxi with two scientists in it, and they were discussing how they never spoke to anyone who wanted to talk to them. Their fans and stuff. The car then disappeared and I was walking down the street. I had a notebook and I placed a pencil in between the papers and flipped through. I was demonstrating to my brother how things did not "wash away" like he said they would. Then there was some part about me holding drugs, and my dad was standing across the street, I don't know...

*PE Locker Room*
I was in the locker room and some guy was blocking my way. He didn't want to let me out. I climbed over the top of a row of lockers and easily escaped. When I ran away I saw that he was wearing cheese.

----------


## Jamoca

Dreams from 6/5

*Whipped Cream*
I had some whipped cream which I tried to eat and I inhaled. My grandma was there. I became very dizzy and collapsed and she glared at me.

*Super Smash Bros*
I was playing Super Smash Bros Brawl. I was Meta Knight. 

*Shock*
This wasn't really a dream. As I was falling asleep I had one of those jerk things, but this time it felt like an electric shock.

----------


## Jamoca

*Magic Island*
I remember some scattered fragments from this dream.

I was outside in the street riding a bike. A large group of people were gathered around.

Then there was a castle in the clouds. Little animals like cute dinosaurs lived there. There were a bunch of bottles of taco sauce and enchilada sauce and that stuff. One of them pushed this bottle off. The bottles looked small. They were the size of the stuffed animal sized dinosaurs. When they pushed it off the perspective changed and I was in the ocean. An enormous thing splashed into the water. It was the taco sauce. But when I turned around in the water I saw that a huge island had appeared. I swam over to the island. It turned out that the island was heaven. THere were a bunch of insturments on the island. Lots of people I recognized from school were there. I thought it was odd that they had all died.

*Scarf*
All I remember is wearing a scarf.

----------


## Jamoca

*Vinegar*
I was walking in my kitchen looking to mix some balsamic vinegar with olive oil. All I found was "White Vinegar". It looked exactly like some balsamic vinegar I had recently bought but it was white. 

*Chain Banjo*
I was at this big performance. When it was my turn to play I ran into a little room to grab my banjo. But when I took it out I saw one of my strings was broken! I didn't know what to do. Then I realized that I had this chain banjo. It was like a banjo but it was just an outline made out of chains. I was glad I had this one because it had no strings so I didn't need to worry about them breaking. My only worry was how to attach a strap to it. 

There are many other parts of this dream just nagging at my brain but I can't fully remember them. I remember standing on the stage, in a huge building. All sorts of crazy things were going on.

*Grr*
I have quite a few little fragments eating at my mind that I can't fully remember. It's really, really frustrating.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't get much sleep last night, and the dreams I remember are more like thoughts.

*Roads*
There were three small colored sections of road that I was looking at. I was thinking about how they should be arranged.

*iChat*
I was talking on iChat with my cousin. The conversation was really funny, but that's all I remmeber.

*Gunk in Banjo*
There was some sort of rim around my banjo and I opened it up and it was filled with some sort of gunk that smelled like a cigarette. 

*Movie?*
There was a movie that had some sort of really good banojo track. I don't remember the movie. 

I don't remember the rest of the dream. On my notebook it says, r(h?)aised buy Huim mouse.

I do vaguely remember a mouse. Grr....I hate it when this happens and I can't remember my dreams. 

Ah well, summer break soon and then I'll really kick the dreaming into high gear.

----------


## Jamoca

*People*
I just have two peoples names written down on my notebook. My cousin and some kid from my school.

*Strawberry Vagina*
I was in science eating a bag of strawberrys. I took out one strawberry and started nibbling on it, and then I realized there was a vagina on the side. This was pretty weird. I decided I wanted to take a picture of it so I could show people. The thing was, my science teacher would see my phone.

*Rainbow*
I was in my house and it was dark out. I was in my kitchen and I saw that my dad had opened up our wall. I asked him what it was for and he said it was a security system. It would tell when people walked past the wall. I was worried that someone would just come in the house. 

I walked outside and it was sunny now. My mom told me to look up at the sky. There was this beautiful rainbow in the sky. I watched it, and I realized it was changing. It changed from a normal rainbow and started spinning into a circle, and a spiral, with starbursts coming out of it. It was amazing. The colors were changing. Then it exploded out and said "RECYCLE". Then it said the name of some diamond company. They had shot crystals and diamonds into the air and exploded them into a beautiful light show.

After this I tried skateboarding in my backyard, and I talked to this one kid I used to be friends with, and generally hung out around the tool shed area.

----------


## Jamoca

*Paper...*
I fell asleep in class yesterday after I took my final and here is what I remember. 

I was at my home, and my mom was handing out some sort of paper handout or worksheet.

----------


## Jamoca

*Moving Building*
I was playing some sort of game where I went into a building and I had to get everything inside the building and put it outside. The problem was that the building was alive, and when I tried to grab vases the walls would move and tables would close so that I couldn't get it. I decided to take a feather and use that to fish things out of shelves so the shelves would close on me. I grabbed a glass pot. Now I needed to get it outside. I tossed it down to my friend who was outside, but the glass shattered all over the floor. Next thing I know, my friend bikes up the wall and he is inside the house with me. 

*Phone*
I had all these messages on my phone.

*Facebook*
I had gotten like 19 new friend requests on facebook but the webiste was really messed up and not working.

*Change*
I was looking for change and I was going to grab it from the tzedakah box but my mom was yelling at me.

*Onion*
I was in my kitchen and there was a nice onion on the floor.

*Pillows*
I woke up in my bed and I had more pillows than would ever fit by each other on my bed.

*Underground Kingdom*
I was wandering through some sort of underground complex with my friends. There was a bowl filled with some kind of lettuce type food. I tried some and a lady came over and told me it was a fungus they ate. Somehow I got the thought that my cousin lived in this complex, except she had said it was really hard to grow mushrooms because you had to seal them and then it didn't work if they became contaminated. There was a special purple rope everywhere.

----------


## Jamoca

*Ancient Greek Museum*
I was wandering through this greek/roman museum, looking at all the paintings on the wall. The paintings had actually been done by vandals in roman times. The museum looked like it was from roman times as well. The walls were made of stone and there was no roof. I was with some other man, I do not know who he was though. 

As we wandered we suddenly heard the alarm go off. We saw people dressed in white togas begin running. We realized that we needed to run before we were caught by whoever these intruders were. As we started to run they ran too. I was holding a painting wrapped around a sheet, but I had no trouble running. I needed to jump into a tree and then leap onto the roof to escape. I ran up a park bench and took a huge leap. I flew through the air (seriously it was a huge distance no one could have jumped in real life) and landed in the tree. Then I saw all the toga wearing intruders were taking blow guns out. I climbed higher and higher into the tree. I left the painting behind on a lower branch. The other people who were with me grabbed it as they climbed after me.

*Street Painting*
I was at my school and I was sitting on some sort of conveyor belt. The guy behind me was drinking coffee. This tall, black kid I had in one of my classes started ranting about how if there was coffee behind a person it meant that they were gay.

Then I left and I found myself on a road. It was long and empty of cars. I started painting a long strip on it.

*Complementary*
I was in my kitchen and there were two or three older girls there. They started talking about how nice a person I was. They just couldn't handle my nice-ness.  My brother was there too.

*Orange Sheets*
I walked into my house and I found that my mom and my brother had decided to wash my bed. The problem was they kept ranting about how the bed-sheets had turned orange. 

*Box*
I was walking to school. The school looked different, like it always does in my dreams.I was with my brother and first but he decided to go to a different place. I got to school and said hi to some people. There was a small box and a bunch of people had gotten inside of it. I joined in. It was like a mosquito net or something.

----------


## Jamoca

*Math*
I was trying to solve some confusing geometry question that involved triangles and radicals and 30-60-90 triangles and 45-45-90 triangles.

*Yearbook*
I was in the car with some people driving through the streets of a city. Someone in the car started saying something and I realized they were reciting what everyone had written in my yearbook, except it was all strung together into one sentence.

----------


## Jamoca

I was camping the past weekend so I didn't remember too many dreams.

However, last night I remembered one in which I was standing next to the case of a huge horn instrument. It was almost twice as big as me.

----------


## Jamoca

*BackPack/Sand*
There were all these backpacks lined up next to some bags of sand. I was watching TV.

*Nipple*
I was walking and I remember being worried that someone was going to pinch my nipple.

*Flood*
The backyard was flooded and everything in the back yard had been flushed out to see.

*Harry Potter*
I was battling some death eaters using my wand. I think we were in some warped version of my house. I couldn't really cast very many spells, none of them worked right. 

I rememeber being in some sort of gymnasium with other people. I was using my wand to make myself fly, and I figured out how to make other people fly with a magic word. I could toss them in the air and throw them around. If only I remembered the word.

Then I was back in my house battling the death eaters. I tried to use the unforgivable curses but they didn't work. Then voldemorte cast a spell that made a little glowing ball that would kill me if it touched me. It kept multiplying and I had to avoid hundreds of bouncing death balls.

*Video Game*
I don't really rememeber this but in my journal it says "l (could be k, ln, h, or a few other letters) l o v (or d, vl, or others) o video game. klovo video game? I don't remember it.

*Pool School*
I was at school and I had to jump into a lake so I could avoid being caught by the administration who were looking for me for some reason.

*Floating*
I was in the water and some lady was trying to teach me something. I kept kicking her in the butt. I'm not sure why. I thought it was funny or something. Her butt was really fat-ish. It was weird...

----------


## Jamoca

Internet was down last night and I couldn't write my dreams down. 

*Bandroom*
I was in the bandroom, having some sort of end of the year party. I was in a tent. This was a fairly long dream.

*Mall*
I was at this open mall type place walking around. I ran into some kid I knew eating a smoothe. Then I was at my school and there was some guy who was made because I had insulted his dead uncle. He came to my house and stuck his hands through the window.

*Misc*
I was working on a building

Michael Jackson

Banjo

----------


## Jamoca

*Pool Hall*
I was out in the pool hall and there were all these instruments there.

*Shirts*
I was in a store and they were selling shirts made out of a very strange material. 

*Banjo*
I was entering the contest to win a banjo on the banjo hangout.

----------


## Jamoca

*Party*
I was at my house and some sort of party was being thrown. I was arguing with my brother and my parents got angry because they thought we would wreck the party. I went out into the garage and it looked completely different. There was some sort of suspension system to hold the car up, and there were two levels in the garage. On the lower level was my dads car, and my moms was up above. This friend of mine showed up. He was running around in the garage and suddenly he leaped onto my mom's car and started humping it/doing the worm. I realized that the car might fall. I got him off.

Next thing, I'm in a fight with a kid from my hebrew school. But it's not really a fistfight. We are moving really slow, sort of capoeira style, doing slow flips around each other. My brother is in a wheelchair and I was flipping over him. 

Back inside the house I saw that there was a porn magazine on the countertop. I started flipping through it. THe guy who had been humping the car came up to me and told me I needed to check out his new bong called SIN LOC. 

*Cult and Middle Aged Women*
I was in a cul-de-sac walking into the garages of different houses. All these middle aged women were trying to seduce me. I was getting really annoyed because I just wanted to do my work. I keep turning them down. I go into a different garage and find another woman. This time my will breaks and I decide to just fuck her. Right when I get going her husband walks in with a shotgun. Shucks. 

I jump and run, all the way back to my house. My brother is inside my house. We have a large pillar in the middle of the house. It's rotating in circles and made of spongy material. I find a slit in the side and get in. I told my brother to get in too because someone was out to kill me. Once inside there is a huge opening in the spongy wall. I can see straight to the street, and I could see all the members of this cult coming to get me. Then a plane comes down and government officals come down. They capture the killers and thank me for stopping a powerful secret cult organization. 

Also there was some part about me raising 3 million dollars. 

Sorry I kept switching in and out of past and present tense. That was a mistake.

*Don't Remember*
Heres the fragments I wrote down but don't remmeber.

Zack, Tickets, Texting, Phone Call, School Concert

Leaving on gay lill trip, bro, klit house, grease, drugs, Jamathon.

Mund Harden

----------


## Jamoca

*Camping*
I was at some sort of camp. I only vaguely remember the first part, but I remember flying around on broomsticks at night over this strange landscape. I then landed in the same area and it was day time. 

I was now at a swimming pool. Some guy who takes wrestling was saying that he better make the team. I realized we were doing swimming races to try and make the team. But I didn't even want to do wrestling? What was I doing? The swimming coach blew the whistle and I jumped in and started swimming. I couldn't really go anywhere because I wasn't using my hands at all. I didn't have to breath though, even though I didn't notice. I did two laps and kept changing my stroke. The water felt really weird. It changed consistency. After two laps the coach had us do an extra one. 

Next thing I know, I'm helping set up some sort of decoy on a wooden board. It's some poop to ward off animals. I wondered for a bit why animals would be at all warded off by poo, but I forget about that. As we build these traps some kid comes running up with a tin of weed, but he sees another student and decidedness he can't smoke it. The kid was whining. The guy with the weed had just ran around the entire area and was glowing slightly.

*English*
I was taking my english final, except that since I had already taken it I didn't need to do anything. I don't know why I thought I had school after I had taken it, or why I had school at all. I decided that since it was the last day of school I would tell my english teacher, who was terrible, that I would be glad to never see her again. I was cussing her out and everything. It was good...I wish I had done that in real life. I did a little, but never so flat out.

*Sleeping Bag*
This was more a thoughtlike thing. There was a sleeping bag on my friend. There was also a ramp on my sofa I was sleeping on.

*Road Bike*
My friend wanted to use my mom's road bike and I told him not to and he wouldn't listen.

----------


## Jamoca

*Thief in the Night*
I was at school, and I had just taken some final exams. I needed to get to the bus. I was walking, not too quickly, because I had to stop and greet everyone I saw. When I got to the bus stop I saw that the bus had already left. I needed to call my mom to find a ride home. But of course, since I was in a dream I instantly found myself in my house. I was out in the tool shed with a friend. 

We were looking through tools and old camping supplies to try and find food. I found a little plastic thing of applesauce. As we searched, I noticed a head pop up in the window. I figured it was my mom, but then as we walked away from the tool shed to the main house I realized that my mom was asleep. My dad was inside, and my brother was on a trip so it had to be....a thief.

Me and Max hurried to the house. When I got inside I alerted my dad that there was a thief in the backyard. I hurried to tell my mom. After I told my mom and I was walking back to my dad's end of the house I saw that the thief had approached the house and my dad had ran outside. My dad yelled at the thief and scared him off. The thief scampered away. I wanted to get in on this so I ran out and yelled out the front door, "Don't come back!" Unfortunately I had lost my voice and couldn't yell loud enough.

*Facebook*
I was on facebook, browsing around.

*Zookies*
I was trying on Zookies fingerpicks.

*Finals...Again....*
I was in my english class and I finished up my final. I walked out the door and started walking around the school. Next thing I knew I was in some sort of theater. But no one was performing. Everyone was sitting in seats holding their backpacks. Almost instantly it is is time to leave. But I can't find my backpack. I knew that I brought a purple backpack to celebrate the last day of school but I just couldn't find it. Then I realized that I was wearing my green backpack. I knew that I had brought the purple backpack, and I was a little creeped out that I now had my green backpack. 

I walk outside down a dirt path to go to the busses. When I am down the hill I decide to walk up for some reason, but it was too slippery. When I finally got up I walked down a different path to the bus stop. I meet a kid who I normally take the bus with and I ask him if I was wearing a purple backpack to school. He said I was wearing a red one. When I finally am at the bus stop, 4 busses pull up. However, none of them say their destination on the top so I didn't know which one to get on. I kept climbing on different busses and asking if they went to my stop, but none did. Finally they all drove off.

I forgot about the busses quickly and I headed back into school. I needed to take my math final. As I entered the class I realized I didn't have my cheat-sheet notecard that the teacher said we were allowed to have. Now I would fail! But then I found a notecard that I had made earlier, and I decided to use that. I noticed that the room looked very...very...different.

*Golf*
I was on a golf course with my brother. However, instead of a conventional golf course, this was a swamp. The golf stick (blanking on what they are called) had some sort of scooper thing on the end. My brother and I were attempting to golf. I noticed that the water was slowly rising. We wood have to get out soon or we would drown. We reached the hole and some guy outside the golf course asked us to open the door for him. We happily obliged.

----------


## Jamoca

*A Castle Quest*
I was in a large kingdom. I was in love with the princess of the castle, but her parents did not approve. I had to go on a great adventure to win her over. I remember running through the streets of the castle, and the I was in my neighborhood. The king was coming and he was searching for me. I had to hide in some bushes until they passed. Now I had to walk around to find whatever I was looking for. I walked down towards the yacht club. I happened upon a few people playing musical instruments. They had those wooden indian style flutes. 

And then I don't remember any more.

*Concert*
I don't remember this but in my dream journal it says "Concert".

*Bread & Cheese*
I spontaneously decided to go to a concert. Then I began to wake up, and the thought of cheddar cheese on toasted bread popped into my head.

*This is Hillbilly Country*
We were heading north on some special trip. I was staying in some special dorm rooms. It was a long hallway with beds. As I was standing in the room some old indian/native american lady approached me and told me to watch out, because where we were going was dangerous territority. The hillbillies there were very violent. Everyone who had passed through before had been killed.

My mind jumped and I was now in hillbilly territory and they were beginning to threaten me. I got frightened and my mind jumped back, and now I was in my house. My brother was playing with clay. I wanted to play with my clay in my room. I tried to warn him about the crazy hillbillies but he didn't really care.

----------


## Jamoca

*Blackout at School and More*
I was at school. In the classrooms we were setting up some sort of machines. I didn't know the purpose of the machines. Suddenly the classroom, which was actually my brothers room, went dark. Outside I could see all these lights arranged in a strange pattern. I asked what the dim lights did. 

I thought about it and saw a funny mental image of a bunch of people arranging glowing orbs. 

The next thing I knew I was outside in front of my school playing games with people from my class. We were tossing a ball around. My band teacher came up to us and told us that he had gotten permission from the school to go back to his house, if he could get permission from the school. (What?). We could jam and play music and have fun on his ranch. Then I was in some sort of room listening to a presentation. I can't really remember what it was about, but I remember that it was boring. I decided to leave and pretend I had to go to the bathroom. I headed out and soon I was actually in a bathroom. As I was peeing some guy walked in who I thought I knew. I greeted him "Heeeeyyyy [Guy's Name]", but then I saw that he was not who I thought he was. It was very embarrassing and I had to pretend I didn't say it.

*Great Hole*
I was at a play-structure with other people. I can't remember the first part of the dream very well. We were all playing around. But then I vividly remember everyone pouring toothpaste and other dental stuff. But the hole was so big that we couldn't nearly fill it. It was wide so much but it was very, very deep. I don't even thing there was a bottom.

*Old Home*
I was at an elderly home with a few other people. We were sitting in an open courtyard. My little brother was there and he was really bugging me. I had lost something and I couldn't find it. Then the dream jumped into my house. I was sitting watching TV and I had pierced my ear. I had little needles and I stuck them right through the cartilage. I remember that it didn't hurt at all,  but then I realized what was going on. I pulled the needle out. I couldn't stick the needle back in because it hurt too much. I wanted to try and find the holes that I had made from before but I couldn't.

*Swimming Pool*
I was in a swimming pool. I realized when I was soaking wet that I had no swimsuit on, only my jeans and a shirt. I started to take my boxers off, but then I remember that I would have nothing else on. Now I had jeans but no boxers. My friend told me just to swim in my boxers and he started to pull my pants down. I got pissed off because I wasn't wearing boxers. I put my poxers back on while still wearing the jeans. I have no idea how. Then I took my jeans off and my shirt off to go swimming. But now they were soaking. Ugh...

*Instruments*
I was playing a bunch of instruments.

*Camping*
This was right before I woke up.

I was in the middle of a big field camping. There were other RVs out, but I wasn't looking for those. I was trying to find the camp site of a man named "F Martin". When I arrived at the campsite my dad and brother was there but we couldn't find my mom. I looked for her everywhere, but not really. I just was thinking that I did. All I really did was call her name.

Some other things that happened in this dream, but not in this order:
I went all the way to the road to find someone. 
The phone rang and I woke up.
The road was moving and I woke up, but then I forced myself to stay back in the dream.
There were tents.

----------


## Jamoca

*Moving*
I was going to be moving into a city. I would be living with my fried. I went into his house and it looked exactly like mine except it was two stories. I was worried that when I slept people would come in and kill me or steal my stuff. 

*Itchy*
The band The Itchy Mountain Men was going to be playing somewhere. I was at the show standing on the stage. Some lady was yelling at me and my mom. My bud who plays banjo in the band came up and said hi to me. The lady told us that since all the members of the band were going to college they had hired little kids to perform. It was just my friend and a bunch of little kids. They were pretty obnoxious.

----------


## Jamoca

I went on vacation for 5 days and had some good dreams. 2 Lucids! I'll write them down tomorrow morning.

----------


## Jamoca

1st Night

I almost went into sleep paralysis, it felt like my hand was in every position at once. It was so strange. 

Also I remember waking up and reaching over to my mom to try and take something out of her hand, but then I realized she wasn't handing me anything, and there was no way we could have reached each other because our beds were so far appart.

*Catch*
I was playing catch with someone.

*Pizza*
I walked down to this gathering of people. They were eating pepperoni pizza. My grandma was there. As I started talking to her I threw a glass up into the air and the drink spilled on her.

*Supermarket*
I was at a supermarket.

----------


## Jamoca

2nd night
There are lots of dreams from the trip that I have to write down so I am going to be a little brief with them all.

*Bar Mitzvah*
I was wandering around an underground mall when I realized I was at my brothers Bar Mitzvah. He was having it on some sort of steep hill. It didn't look like a very good place. I remember that I had taken laxatives and needed to get to a bathroom quick.

*Conference*
I was at school and some sort of conference was taking place. I started talking to this kid D that I used to be really good friends with, but no longer talk to. I was kind of glad that I was talking to him again because he was nice. Then I was in my math class and we were taking finals again.

*Jamoca*
I was in my room on the floor and my dog walked over. Somehow I decided that we were in love and I started kissing my dog. This is really weird to even thing about. I was really totally kissing my dog, tongue and everything. And stroking him and stuff. Then I remembered that the door was open and that my mom was in the house and I didn't want her to see my raping/loving my dog. That's so weird...I got up. I went to my closet and found this shirt from some band, but it was their first generation of shirt. It was really nice.

Then I was on my computer looking at porn. My door was once again open. My mom walked by and I tried to close the window. It didn't close. NOOOOOOO. My mom walked in and saw. She sat down on my bed to have a heart to heart talk with me. "Galen, ever since you were a little boy you have been obsessed with sex."

God fucking damn thats a weird dream.

*Pranks*
I was in my house in my room. I looked out my window and my mom jumped up from outside and scared me. Then I was eating dinner with our neighbors. 

*Pool Party*
I was with my dad at a restaurant. We got into his car and drove to a swimming pool area. My family was there. There were some big trucks driving around. This guy and girl who are in a relationship at my school were sitting there. The girl sat on the ground and the truck tried to pick her up to move her. It drove around with her dangling from the scooper arm and it dumper her into a wall.

Then there was this machine at the pool area that built pornstars. I thought it was funny because it really only had 6 different people to choose from.

----------


## Jamoca

*Sprinkler*
The sprinkler system in my house had gone off and was going to wreck all the instruments.

*Strap*
Some guy was in my living room. He had a strap. It was like one of those things to tie stuff down on the top of a car. Nylon straps or something.

*Laptop*
I was in an odd city at a party type area. Everyone had won a free laptop. They were very smooth laptops. I don't remember the order everything happened here, but I'll describe the scenery and some other things as best as I can. We were in a restaurant. It was open roofed and it was very modern. There were all these good drinks. My brother was there, and so were two friends.  Then we went to a hotel.

*Adidas Bag*
There was this big adidas bag. We were touring boston...yep.

*WILD!!*
I woke up at 6 in the morning and decided to try and enter sleep paralysis. After getting some water and going pee I layed on my back in bed and started to relax. I let my mind wander and began to drift off to sleep. But I stayed just conscious enough. I began to feel my body get heavy and I instantly collected my thoughts together. This was the beginning of sleep paralysis. I started to feel my eyelids, which were shut play tricks on me. It felt like a blackness was enveloping me. I was everywhere at once. Bright colors assailed me. I was melting through my bed. I heard the rush of cars driving past. I assured myself that I was entering sleep paralysis. Everything felt so strange. It was a good feeling though. I felt pressure on my entire body. Then it ended.

I layed there a little longer just to be sure. Then I climbed out of bed. I looked at my hand, and I was definitely dreaming. Now I just needed to figure out what to do. I decided to try the task of the month, turning on a TV. I tried to get the TV in the hotel room to work, but it didn't work at all. It wouldn't turn on. I managed to teleport back into my house. Now I tried to turn on the TV again. It worked. I sat and watched the TV until I realized that the show was a video of a microwave working. This was really boring so I decided to go outside. My brother and some friends were outside. They were being very annoying so I decided to fly around and mess with them. 

Before I did that I took one look at the sky and it captivated me. It was so incredible. It was almost green, and it was sort of dark and cloudy. I had never seen anything like it before. After staring at the sky I decided to fly. It was a little tough to lift off however. I couldn't quite get up into the sky. It felt really weird flying. Normally it is very fluid and easy for me. My brothers and my friends were all laughing at me. Finally I got up into the air. I floated above the water some, and then remembered the other lucid task. I tried to find a rabbit hole, which was easy enough to find. There was one right in my backyard, with a group of 3 rabbits around it. I shrunk myself down in order to fit in the hole. All the rabbits looked huge now. My brother did too. I took a leap down the rabbit hole and fell. I fell for awhile until I landed back where I had started, above the rabbit hole. I jumped in again, and this time I landed in a colorful world of mushrooms and caterpillars. It was very similar to Alice and Wonderland, which was what I had expected.

*Camping*
This dream happened after I lost lucidity on the WILD. I was going to a camping thing. It was a bluegrass festival at first, but then it became a dog show.

----------


## Jamoca

*Flying Through Walls*
I realized I was dreaming. I started flying through my synagogue. I was flying through all the walls. I noticed that every time I flew into a wall I would close my eyes. I decided to force myself to open my eyes when I flew through. The inside of the walls looked like a glitch in a video game. It was empty, and the walls were actually so thin, they were just like pixels. But then as I continued they would change to take up my whole view. Really it was exactly like what would happen in World of Warcraft when I would go into unopened areas like under cities.

*LSD*
I was walking down the street with my mom and a friend. We came upon a group of religious people. A man was pouring liquid LSD into a big goblet and passing it around as part of a ritual. I took a big gulp and listened to the man talk. Then I went on my way. I started to feel weird threshold effects like distortion of sound and feeling very clearheaded, but I woke up before anything too major happened. 

*Fiddle*
I was with a few friends at a house. The house was in a shady forest next to a tall hill. I was learning to play the fiddle, but I was using my friends fiddle which was really bad. It was strung with shoelace. I walked inside the house, which became a store. I needed to pee.

*Robot*
I was at school, but it was a supermarket. I was buying ingredients to make a sandwich. I bought my sandwich and went outside. Next thing I knew, I was on a steep street with another guy. We were building a robot. We  had almost completed it, but we need some rubber bands to keep it together. I started walking around to find some rubber bands. i walked into a really shady store with a bunch of people sitting around on bean bags smoking cigars. 

*Play structure*
I was at school playing on a big play structure in the shape of a boat. A lot of people from school were there. We were all climbing around and having fun. Then I remembered getting into a car. It was like a VW bug. Then I was at my house. My mom was mad because I had a bunch of friends over.

----------


## Jamoca

All I remember from this night are fragments.
*Horses*
I was riding a horse over a bridge. The world was like WoW. 

*Apple*
I was camping out in the apple store.

*Civic Center*
There was a race at the civic center. i was all dressed up. The cars they were racing were really small.

*Restaurant*
I was at a restaurant.

*Tie Dye*
I was making Tie Dye shirts and I learned there were two different kinds of tie dye, the faded kind, which wasn't real tie dye, and the real kind, which was dark.

*Boat*
I was in a floating boat. Then I was at a store. There was a weird animal. Stole hats and a shoes. Candy.

----------


## Jamoca

*Helmet*
I had a finally crafted bike helmet made out of wood.

*Maze*
There was this maze game we were going to play. My mom was going around yelling. Different levels of the maze had different hardness levels, and it could also be set to double hardness. All the adults were chatting before the game.

----------


## Jamoca

*Haircut*
I was getting a haircut and the guy was shaving me with a fancy straightedge razor. 

*Grandmas*
I was staying at my grandmas house. All these people were there to clean the house. I remembered that my grandma had a dog and I called him. He came lumbering in, but he was wearing a sleeping bag. He was a long dog, as long as his sleeping bag. He was also really big. Wow. 

*Factory*
We were touring a giant factory. All sorts of weird things were in there, including once machine that made pasta with latex gloves. We walked through and we had to try not to get sucked into some of the machines. Finally we made it outside, but now we had to hike over hills until we reached to ocean. Or at least a cliff overhanging the ocean. 

*Raining*
I was in some sort of evil world and it was raining. I don't remember this but its in my notebook.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams. I had a few tiny fragments on the edge of my mind but I couldn't figure out what they were.

----------


## Jamoca

*Mocking the King*
I was in a large courtyard with a group of friends. I somehow knew that it was my school. We were sitting around holding our instruments. I had my banjo and I was picking it absentmindedly. Then we saw the king being carried by in a chariot. I think that he was the King of England, but I don't know. As he came around we all started yelling at him and making fun of him. He didn't respond, but we realized that we were going to be killed by the kings men. We had to escape. I put my instrument in its case and ran away. I ran and soon found myself in a tall balcony. The jazz band from my school was practicing, but it seemed like a very informal practice. The band director was sitting on the ground fooling around. Suddenly I realized I had left my banjo on the ground outside. I looked out my balcony into the courtyard/park. I must have left it when we ran from the king, I thought. I tried to attract the attention of a friend who was walking below. I told him to go and get my banjo. I don't know if he did or not.

*Fireworks*
An indian guy was shooting fireworks off. I remember the guy, but I only vaguely remember the fireworks.

*Chocolate Milk*
I was stirring some chocolate milk.

*Swagner*
This dream began at the gymnasium of my middle school. We were having a dance. It wasn't a very good dance, because there wasn't really any music and nobody was dancing. I went up on the stage and layed down. Suddenly it became a play. The school was putting on a big performance, and there I was laying on the stage. However, nobody noticed me. I don't remember getting off the stage, but next thing I was off it and I was talking to my Grandma. We needed to leave for some reason. The next part I remember only vaguely. My Grandma and I fled through abandoned buildings and over a bridge till we came to a land that looked very poor. There were a few barn buildings scattered. My grandma and I ran to a barn which had a roof made out of cloth. We sat inside trying to hide. People had begun to walk out of the other barns. We weren't alone.  Fortunately the other people were not evil, but we still didn't want to be seen. They were amish. One lady, carrying her baby, started to walk over to the barn we were under. We scrambled under some cloth so we wouldn't be seen. The lady kneeled down in front of us and started giving her baby water. 

My Grandma needed to return to the play, so she left me there. The amish lady saw me and started talking to me. She was kind. But then a man came racing down the road on a motorcycle. The lady looked at him and shrieked. "Swagner!" She ran. I could have stayed in my hiding spot but I ran too. Everyone was fleeing. This man slowly drove up and got off his motorcycle. I ran down to the river. All the children were running around haphazardly. I asked one why we were running. He replied, "Swagner will call his friend!" I started running toward the bridge when I heard Swagner yell, "Galen!" I turned around and saw that there were two men now. Swagner had red on and his friend was wearing yellow. 

I kept running but I could hear Swagner asking me a riddle. I was going to jump in the water to escape but it was too far to swim. Swagner's riddle was (paraphrased a little) "What pulls the ocean over the reefs?" Some kid said, "The tide", but that was wrong. I yelled, "The moon!" and I was right. Swagner was going to ask me 8 questions and then he would kill me if I got one wrong. I don't remember the rest of the questions, but I know I got them all right.

Suddenly, I woke up. But it was a false awakening. I wrote my dream down and went back to sleep. 

When I woke up for real I was surprised to find that I hadn't written my dream down.

*Sugar*
Sugar cakes were stacked high.

----------


## Jamoca

I remembered one fragment of a dream about someone by the name of Bar, and people needed to be friends with them in order to gain access to their friends. 

Also something about some guy and weed.

----------


## apachama

The King dream is interesting, do you think its to do with Independence Day? Does it say anything to you? 

I find the riddle dream interesting. A good example of logical thought in dream.

----------


## Jamoca

I don't quite know what to think of the king dream. Now that you mention it, it is odd that I would have that on the 4th of july. It could have something to do with displeasure with the current government. The riddle part with "Swagner" was strange. I remember some of the questions had to do with muffins, and coral reefs.

----------


## Jamoca

*Yacht Club*
I was down at the Yacht club trying to call my cousins to hang out with them. I couldn't reach them, but I reached this one girl. I think she showed up at the Yacht club too.

*Hotel/Snow*
I was walking through the streets and I went up to a building that was next to a hill. I could reach into the gutter and I saw some snow. I pulled it out and tossed it into the street. The small amount of snow hit an old lady and killed her. I felt terrible. I ran away. I arrived at a hotel that I knew I was staying at. I walked through the parking lot and heard detectives talking about a murder. Uh-Oh.

*Girl*
There were tall tables set up in my backyard and fancy drinks going around. Some hot girl walked up to me and I started caressing her boobs and stuff. Mmm...

*Creature*
Don't remember this, but it says, "Creature"

*Banjos*
Also don't remember this, says, "Banjos"

*Old Friend*
This kid in my grade who left because he did a bunch of drugs and his parents wanted to get him away had returned. I was happy to see him because he was always so interesting to talk to. 

*Boats*
Me and a bunch of other people where all on boats as part of some weird trip. We were on little rafts really, sort of like kayaks. We went up to these two big boats and climbed on. I was climbing all over the boats. I think the leader of the trip was getting mad at me.

*Store*
It looks like it reads, "Weird ciuqeuan store". Ciuqeuan might also be icugaun, ciuguan, iagwan, or anything else. EDIT: Aha! It must have been "Weird MUSEUM store!" Still don't remember it though...

----------


## Jamoca

*Instrument*
I was at a museum with my dad. It was in a city. I walked outside and there was a beautiful banjo on the ground. People were standing around it in painter clothes, painting the ground around the banjo. There was a zipline running over the banjo and I rode over it. 

*Drugs*
Some guy was rolling a joint.

*Phone #s*
Kids from my hebrew school were over for dinner. They were all collecting phone numbers on scraps of paper.

*Games*
I was playing different fantasy games.

----------


## Jamoca

*4 Things*
There were these 4 obelisk like things, except some of them would fall over.

*Hospital*
I was in a hospital, but I can't really describe the rest because I'm not sure what happened.

*Grilled Onions*
We had grilled onions on our panini maker.

*Middle School*
I was at my middle school. I went into one of the classrooms and my spanish teacher from freshman high school was there. So were some of the kids from that class. I asked the teacher if we could destroy the books and he said no. Gr...


*Arrested*
Me and a large group of other were in a building. What we were doing, I don't know. But I remember that one of my friends asked me to come downstairs with him. Under the building was one of those underground comic/music/movie stores that sells cool stuff. My friends walked in one door, quickly grabbed 5 DVDs, and walked out another door. I realized he was shoplifting, but decided not to say anything. Then, as we walked out the door there was a huge explosion. I ran up the stairs, the explosion was below me. I realized they must have had something in the DVD cases so that they couldn't be stolen. The alarm had gone off.

Upstairs police swarmed the area. But they weren't normal police. They were crazy criminals. They held us at gunpoint under a desk. I'm not sure what happened exactly, but the next part I clearly remember is being on a boat-car. We were driving along in a city. We had all been captured by these rogue cops. Somehow they had turned my friends into little micebirds. I found their cage and let them out. Somehow the thought occured to me to pretend that I was lucid and use my powers to turn them into humans. It worked incredibly well. Everyone took squirguns we had found and used them to blast the cops off the boat car. They fell off deck onto the road and we escaped. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Seeing Sound*
I was in a half dream half awake state and I decided to try and get my dreamself high. But I never did any drugs, I just slowly become aware of the fact that everything in the dream was changed. I was lying on my bed and my eyes become enveloped with a bright blue color. One single vibrating red band was in the center of my vision. When people spoke to my I could hear what they said in the form of waves. All my senses were mixed up. I was lost in my own mind. I could float through the blue space. It was really incredible. 

But I realized in my dream that it wouldn't be a good idea to talk to my mom.

*Indian Reservation*
I was on some indian reservation, living in one of their houses. It was a really big, modern house. Some of the people who lived there had come back for some reason or another, and they were making fun of me because I had cooked food to eat and that was a womens job. I was just hungry...

*Explorer*
I was in mexico and some famous explorer was ranting about peyote.

*Misc/School*
I was at school playing a ball game, and one of my friends cheated by throwing the ball at our court from behind. I quit the game when he cheated and walked away. Some girls were painting and they showed it to me. It was really pretty. Then I was playing a guitar and I could play fiddle tunes on it. Next thing I know, some asian kid is telling me why he hates me.

----------


## Jamoca

Shit, I keep meaning to write this down earlier in the day. When I write it  down so late I'm super tired and do a bad job.

*Heavy Load*
I wrote this down at around 6 in the morning. I knew somehow that I wouldn't know what it meant when I woke up. It had something to do with a concept, not something that I could remember visually.

*Walking and a Bowing*
I was walking down to the yacht club while playing my fiddle. I passed a few people and waved to them and smiled. I sounded a lot better in my dream than I do in real life. But I shouldn't be so hard on myself, I just started a week ago.

*New Powers*
I was playing the video game World of Warcraft. Shit, I haven't played this in over a year and I still dream about it. I think these dreams aren't really about WoW, it's just that they seem like video games and I always think of WoW when I think of video games.  So I was playing a video game, maybe not WoW. There was a new kind of character. It was a glowing red ball. I could run into people and if I ran into them enough they died. All enemies to me looked like glowing blue balls. I somehow knew that I had all sorts of powers I could utilize. I could run up walls, fly, and do all sorts of special moves. It was a lot of fun. I was flying over a forest and I flew through the observatory of a tower.

Suddenly I was building LEGOs with my dad. They had new legos, which were interesting. Then I woke up, but I was still tired enough I knew I could go back into my dream. I decided to wake up and write it down so I didn't forget.

----------


## Jamoca

Wasn't home yesterday to write my dreams down, here they are now.
*Yacht Club*
I was walking down the the yacht club. It says in my notebook I was "Dropping Baby". I can't really remember that.

*Mandolin*
My brother walked in to the kitchen and he was doing really well on his mandolin. It was really cool. In real life he doesn't play mandolin, but in the dream he had had one lesson and down he was amazing.

*Wedding*
I don't remember this but I'll write what it says in the notebook.

Throwing vase at wedding, keep cathim coste U wgot"

I sort of remember the vase part but I can't read the rest.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cussing Em Out*
I was at school. Everyone had little items they were selling to each other, like little drawings and some skateboard hardware, and all sorts of little trinkets. Paul, the guy who bikes around my school and yells and people, had seen people selling stuff and was coming to investigate. Apparently it was against the rules to sell things. We were sitting on one of those spin-y wheels they have at kids play structures, the ones where you run and then jump on and it spins fast. Paul biked over and started confiscating everyones stuff. I thought that this was a positive infringement on private rights and I started to yell and Paul. 

I told him all that I thought about him. What bullshit it was to take away our possessions, because many of us weren't doing anything wrong. I was shoving him and yelling at him and swearing at him. He was a really big fat tall guy, so I realized it could be a bad idea to try and fight him.

Then I was on some sort of train through a forest. I forgot to mention, the school was in a forest, and it was a lot more like a camp.

*Clover*
I found a 4 leaf clover yesterday and I dreamt I was demanding my mom give it to me. She had lost it.

*Bottle Opener*
A bottle opener my brother gave to me was broken.

----------


## Jamoca

*Class*
I was at some strange event. Someone grabbed my hand and led me to another guy who I used to be friends with. We spoke for a bit, and he seemed sort of nice now.

Then I was in a class. When I sat down there was a sign on my chair. It was odd.

----------


## Jamoca

*Secret Agent*
I had joined a Secret Agency, and I would now be working in some sort of spy group. My buddy who plays banjo too was going to Europe, so he had come over to hang out before he left. Instead of at my house, we were in front of a big building that resembled my school. I think Europe was a war-ravaged country in my dream, so I was worried about him going over there. 

Then, I was beginning my spy duty. I was down in some trenches with some other guys. We were walking around talking while we waited. I was a beginner so I was asking the other guys what to do. I had a locker but no lock, so I was asking them where to get a lock. One guy handed me a special lock he had modified. It had a little place in the back to put a key so you didn't have to fumble with the combination. The front was just to keep people from suspecting it. The guy actually gave me two locks. I was supposed to give one of them to a friend. 

Then the spy legion commander was briefing us. We had a special mission to accomplish. The spy commander handed me a bottle labeled "Det". I realized that it was that deet stuff that is used to kill mosquitos. 

*Fragment*
I was out in the street running around. My friend jumped out of a bush and chased me, and I nearly got run over by a big bus when I tried to get away.

----------


## RockNRoller123

I like the spy one man.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Matrix*
This began in my room. My Grandma was looking at porn on my computer, but I didn't think it was strange at all. I walked outside and found that everyone was working on a play in my backyard. People were getting costume sets ready and running around being busy. This really tall guy was grabbing some cloth material and playing a game with some other people. The object was to throw the cloth around without touching it. 

I walked into the tool shed in my backyard and found my good friend. He was also working for the play production. We were sitting down talking when this hot girl walked into the tool shed. She had a big projector and was going to set it up. We started talking, but it was a little too confusing for me to understand what she said. She would talk really fast and say stupid things. She said she was putting the projector inside the shed, but it wouldn't be visible to the audience, so I didn't know what the point was. 

When she left my friend and I started talking about how hot she was. Suddenly I remembered that I had had a dream about the tool shed before, and it was odd that I was having another dream about it. I felt rude because I was just cutting my friend off to do my RC, but I knew I had to do it. I checked my hand, which looked odd. I couldn't quite count the fingers that I had for some reason. I plugged my nose and sure enough, I could breath. I ran outside the tool shed to try and decide what to do. I saw a violin on the ground. I was going to try and avoid stepping on it, but then I remembered that I was dreaming and it didn't matter. I crushed the violin with my foot. I looked around for something to do and I saw some guy approaching me. He was standing next to a girl. They looked very out of place and foreign, but at the same time I was sure I knew them.

Suddenly I knew what to do. I would have an epic matrix battle. I checked and I could fairly easily slow time down and bend over backwards. When the guy approached me he pulled out a bunch of guns and started shooting me. I could easily dodge every bullet he shot at me. The only problem was that I couldn't get a gun to shoot back. I would reach into my pants and pull out gun after gun, but none of them could kill the guy. I don't know why I didn't just engage him in hand to hand combat, but I was playing the defensive for some reason. I ran up to my fence with the intent to leap over it and fly away, but I worried the guy would shoot me when I turned my back. As I weighed my options I heard the sound of my mom talking in the other room and I suddenly was awake. 

What a badass dream.


*Ice Cream*
My little brother and I were in this mall type of place. It was outdoors and we were wandering around it. There weren't really any shops, but there was this one little ice cream shop. My brother, who is younger than me somehow got the lady who worked there to have sex with them. That was pretty weird, but somehow I got really jealous, because the lady wouldn't fuck me. She wasn't even very attractive, but I was mad. 

*Hogwarts*
I was at my house, but it was now a school for wizards. We were all in the backyard, practicing our magic. I was harry, and this one kid from hebrew school was Ron. He had a ton of pimples on his face, and he looked pretty gnarly. We were all in the backyard, and then I saw it. A huge bug on the ground, crawling around. It was some sort of legendary bug that would kill anyone that touched it. I touched it, but it didn't kill me. However, I never though anything about it. The bug was named Candlejack. However, when I touched it, it left a green bug about half its size on my leg, and I couldn't get that little bug off. Me, Ron, and Hermione walked back into the house, and right when I was getting ready to fly on my broom I woke up.

This was a pretty long dream.

*Archers/Rebelling*
There was an epic battle taking place. I was down below a tall cliff which resembled my fence. The archers on my side were firing up into the sky and the arrows were killing the enemy on the cliff. We would knock over the ladders they laid down so that they couldn't climb down. After much fighting we managed to kill their king. They fell into disorganization and we won. There was a little kid named Denny who was using his powers to help us win. When I was congratulation Denny I was told by some girl that his name was Benny. Now I felt stupid because I had been calling him Denny. I ran up to my room and grabbed my water balloon launcher but couldn't find any water balloons. When I ran downstairs I found that I was trapped in a big building in my school. I was with my friend, but he was being held by the enemy. The enemy was the school administration. They were trying to squelch the uprising. I tried to run, but metal gratings were closing over all the doors and I couldn't make it through.

The teachers shot my friends in cold blood and he fell to the ground. They were going to shoot me next. I grabbed one of the teachers and used them as a shield. I tried to run to the next exit but students were pouring in from there. The teachers were going to round all of us up in one room and shoot us. I knew we needed to get all the students clumped together so we could fight. I called out, "All students come here!" We all grouped up, but there was never any fight. We just won. The next thing I knew I was doing a victory lap on a weird bike with no hands being pulled by someone else. I was getting high fives from everyone.

Then the dream fast forwarded about 100 years. I was looking at the aftermath of our epic battle. The world was only beginning to repair itself. John, whoever he was, had planted plants which were coming in nicely.

----------


## Jamoca

*Summer School*
I walked out of a building and found myself in an outdoor theater. I saw a pile of money on the stage but as I went to pick it up some guy informed me that it had been in some old grannys shirt. I don't know why I didn't still take it, because moneys still money, but I decided not to. I went to find a seat. I saw a group of my friends and went to sit with them. There wasn't room, so my friend scooted over so I could share his chair. 

But there was no show. Instead we were lead on a tour of the campus. We were at summer school. I don't remember the tour but I remember returning to our seats. We were all making fun of the camp leader, who I somehow knew was a neo-con type guy. When we made fun of him he and his sun pulled out their guitar and bass and started shredding. They locked around each other playing each other instruments and getting all in the students faces. It was pretty frightening.

So the next thing I know I'm on the roof of a tall skinny building with two other guys. This female is "teaching" us. She is doing a terrible job, yelling at us and confiscating all of our stuff. We all told each other we would get our parents to take us out of them camp.

*Invisibility Cloak*
I was going down to the yacht club when I encountered two middle aged women. They were selling special invisibility cloaks. I told them I would fly back to my house and pick up my money and head back. I got side tracked at my house and didn't come for a while. When I finally came back down I discovered it wasn't a real invisibility cloak but a fake cloak made of colored beads. I was pretty ticked.

It was cool though, I could fly and stuff. The yacht club looked cool. I'm noticing I have a lot of dreams about the yacht club and the surrounding junkyard area. I'll make a note of this.

*Dead*
This guy I've known since I was little had died in a car crash. My mom informed me. I wasn't really sad, because somehow I already knew.

----------


## Jamoca

*Photographic Memory*
We were walking around some sort of amusement park type place. I had found that I had photographic memory and was showing it off. I looked a license plate and remembered it perfectly. It said "Crit Go". 

*Soap*
I was in the shower and my mom had bought some new soap. It was round.

*Beach*
I was at a beach. There were all these signs up that said, "No Kiteboarding"

*Amphitheater*
I was at my school. I had an airsoft gun in my pocket. It looked like a normal gun but there was a big yellow star shaped cap on the barrel. I was walking around and I saw that all the 8th graders had come to my school and were having an airsoft fight. I walked away, up to the amphitheater to eat my lunch. I sat down with my friends. I  kept getting phone calls.

----------


## Jamoca

*Kites*
I just got this 3m trainer kite and I've been having a lot of fun flying it. I had about 3 short fragments of dreams involving flying kites. 

*Guacamole*
I opened the fridge and saw that we had bought some guac, my favorite food. I was overjoyed and when I woke up I tried to go eat the guac, only to find out it was a dream.

*Kite*
This was a little different than the other kite dreams. I was flying my kite and some other guy had the exact same one as me. 

*Mirror Portal*
I was looking through a mirror and somehow realized I was dreaming. I proceeded to test out the mirror. I found that when I looked into the mirror and moved around the mirror behaved very abnormally. Certain things would move and others wouldn't. The colors in the dream mirror were very off from the colors of my surroundings. In fact, the whole scenery was different. 

Since I was conscious I was able to observe all these phenomenon with a wake mind. I thought it was so incredible. I stuck my arm into the mirror and watched ripples spread around my arm. I found that by changing my mindset I could make the mirror behave differently. I could touch it and make it crack around my finger. I could heal the cracks. I could use it as a portal, and I could do other incredible things with it. 

I called my brother over and asked him if he saw what was happening with the mirror. I figured he wouldn't because he was a DC and I was lucid. Of course, he said "No". He couldn't even see me in the mirror, he said. 

At this point I must have lost lucidity because I don't remember any more. I remember something about slave ships and sugar, but nothing substantial.

*Dentist*
My dentist was asking me why I never showed up to the bluegrass jams anymore.

*Banjo*
I was sitting in a small canyon playing banjo for little kids.

*Rocks*
I was in a canyon and rocks were flying around. The canyon was dissected and I could see the caves underneath through the side.

*Superhero*
This began at school. I was in PE. Some guy w costco as really famous and he was in our class. His body guards carried him around on industrial carts like they use at costco. We weren't allowed to speak to him or look at him. I managed to grab his hand though. When I left PE there was one scruffy looking guy who had dreadlocks. He looked like a real hippy. I started talking to him. He said he had just gotten dreadlocks and done some other stuff and now girls loved him. I could tell, he had two ladies all over him. The guy was really short and odd looking.

I walked away and I saw one really hot girl. Her boyfriend ran up to her and they hugged. I thought to myself, "I could turn myself into her boyfriend". I don't really know how it worked but I was able to exert conscious control over the dream without being fully lucid. Next thing I know I'm dressed in a fuzzy suit and I'm running over to hug her. We walked off behind a hill. The girl had turned into a bunch of tubes, like that commercial for people who need to pee all the time. I managed to turn her back into a normal girl. We started making out and everything. Then this guy who must have been school administration walked over and glared at me. He looked like a school guy named Paul who kept kids from ditching. The people around me formed a barrier so he couldn't see us, but he got through anyway.

Then I became a superhero. I flew up into the air and engaged Paul in battle. He had some ability where before anyone traced him he could change his identity. I flew after him. He flew through a building and up into the air. 

Then I was standing on a building trying to solve a mystery. I was still at school and Paul was there. A while ago someone had been put to death. They were supposed to have been shot into a building and killed. Instead they disappeared and their body was found next to a trampoline far away. I realized that they had bounced off the building, flown into another building, and then into a baseball diamond, but then missed their escape trampoline. I was enraged. This man had been a personal mentor of mine. I looked on the building he had stood on and it said "Sal Ann". 

Then my mom woke me up.

----------


## Jamoca

I'll be gone and not posting for a week. 
*Milkshake & Fries*
I was ordering a milkshake and fries from a shack run by the PTA. They kept forgetting my fries.

*To Do List*
My mom gave me a big To Do list.

*War*
I was going to have to fight in a big battle. We were all lining up and preparing for the war. I didn't know where to stand in line, so I had to go ask the captain. I found that I was not mentally equipped to fight in the war and I got a F1 Deferment. I no longer could be drafted. 

So I went up into the old ladies house to stay during the war. She had a strange house. I'm not even sure she was a granny because she had some "Street Shirt" she got in a concert and then customized it. I don't think grannies normally do that.

I was watching the big battle take place through my window. I saw a cannonball come straight at the building but fortunately it hit the building below us. I ran outside to try and find my friends. I was nearly killed going to them, but I finally found them. I told them I had an F1 Deferment. They told me that that was great, and I needed to hide. I went back to the granny house and she had some friends over. Her friends kept doting over me. 

I left the house and went down the street. The war was over. My friend who cant skate found a skateboard and was pulling it on a string. His sister was there.

----------


## Jamoca

Heres all the dreams I wrote on vacation. Very abridged.
*Bus*
I was riding a bus through a city. There was a play. I was in it.

----------


## Jamoca

Night 2
*Un-recalled*
I don't remember this one. Reads" "Kiss, hurricane, pants, plane back instruments."

*School Bus*
School bus driver had ditched us all. I went tom someone's house. There was a big dance there.

*Jack Daniels*
I was at school and some guy had Jack Daniels and this song I had been listening to by Devil Makes Three called Old No. 7 was playing.

*Thong*
My Bud was nude, only wearing a thong, then taking it off. Gross.

----------


## Jamoca

Night 3
*Toy People*
I was on a mountain all these toy people were there and they were running around. They were very strange little things. I was racing a car. Then my friend from middle school was there.

*Scratching Records*
I was scratching records. Buchickachickascreeech.

----------


## Jamoca

*Night 4*
*Avattarr*
The TV show Avatar was in this dream.

*Old Game*
There were all these old video game consoles. I was in a LEGO world. Plane crashing demonstration. No one lived. Banjo concert. Kyle/Gabe mixed up.

----------


## Jamoca

Night 5
*Hebrew*
My brother was learning hebrew. I was hanging out with a friend. It was sunny and I thought it was 6:50.

----------


## Jamoca

Night 6
*Gordo*
There was a restaurant up in my neighborhood that is the best burrito place I've been to. I was happy they opened in my neighborhood. This one hot girl was in my house. Nice. 

*Music*
My camping neighbor had this strange ribbed instrument.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dance*
I was at a dance.

----------


## Jamoca

Home

*Magical*
Satan had descended from some being and through the lineage could be traced to me. Now I had the power to control stone, fire, water, and anything else. I also smoked a pipe made out of corn. I lit motzarts house on fire, then put it out with water. 

*Lucid*
I knew I was dreaming but I just walked around and didn't do anything.
 I'll count it anyway.

----------


## Jamoca

*Jungle*
I was in the jungle. There was a big conference. A little monkey was there, and so was Harry Potter.

*Milk Carton*
I was at the yacht club and I was smashing milk cartons.

----------


## Jamoca

I was rudely awoken this morning by my brother so I don't remember any dreams. Grr.....

----------


## Jamoca

*Bike*
I got a new bike last night so I had a few dreams about bikes. They were all fragments though.

*Aqua*
I was in a forest at some sort of camp. A lot of the people there had sold their souls to the devil. I was wandering around here. My parents were  there too, driving the car around.

Then I  was driving a car along a road. I got out and walked down to a lake in front of a house. I had gone back in time repeadedtly apparently, but I kept forgetting I had gone back and then going back again. I was wearing big goggles so I could see underwater, but I was wearing sweaters and all sorts of heavy stuff. I thought it was swimgear. I went back in time and walked to the lake again. Then I was in my house. I needed to actually get in the water, so I took off the sweaters and put on a wet suit.

Looking through my drawer I saw all sorts of shirts I don't really have. My closet was huge too. I got distracted for a bit and played some sort of video game on my dad's computer. He had a huge computer screen, like 50 inches.

I went in the water and swam. I found that if I jumped into a certain area I went into a wormhole underwater. It was quite cool. I did that and showed it to other people. I kept swimming around, adjusting my goggles and stuff until I woke up.

*Earthquake*
There was a big Earthquake at my school when I was in the bathroom. When I went outside everyone was freaking out and scared. I was fine though. I knew what to do and kept my cool.

----------


## Jamoca

I can't remember any dreams from last night on account of the fact that I woke up in such a hurry.

----------


## Jamoca

I was sick and took some pills which made me sleep. I dreamt the whole time, but I can't quite remember the dreams down. Ugh, I hate that.

----------


## Jamoca

*Signs*
I was by a beach. There were all these signs that said, "No Swimming."

*Friend's Mom*
Some woman was in my house, ranting. I realized she was and old friends mom. She was talking to my mom, about I have no idea what. Then she said to me she was glad I was friends with some guy. I remembered that I hadn't hung out with the guy in a long time. It was odd.

*City*
This is just a fragment of some city.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fragments*
Nobody, on the reddit forum, cell phones, in a police car, guy from camp.


I need to remember some dreams more. Ugh.

----------


## Jamoca

*Lair*
I was going to be staying at the camp The Lair for an extra week. It was friday night and there was going to be another dance, so I was excited about that.  I started talking to some guy about how fun it was going to be, but before I went I found myself driving home. I needed to go home to get something, and then I was going to go back. The thing was, I never went back. 

Then I was in some sort of video game world, skiing with my aunt. We were going on huge jumps onto wooden log constructions. 

Then I was watching a video that some guys from my school made. I was absorbed into it. I kept commenting on how cool it was that they had scenes from The Hobbit video game. 

Then I was playing tennis with some cute girl.

*Gone With the Wind*
I was at school eating lunch. Some people were having an important buisness meeting and I could tell I wasn't wanted. They were all talking on their cell phones. Then I was in some movie. Gone With the Wind. Except none of the characters were the same. And I was having sex with someone. Nice.

*Lego Store*
I was in a lego store.

----------


## Jamoca

*Whale*
I was a great big whale. I swam around in the water shot water out of my blowhole. I also went on land for a bit, but my blowhole trick didn't work on land because there was no water to shoot out. I walked on my flippers. My friends were there, but they were human. I had no trouble communicating with them however. Then I went back in the water and swam around some more.

*Flight School*
I somehow knew I missed the bus for school, but then next thing I knew I was standing on the outside of a bus on my way to school. When I got to school I decided to use my flying skills. I started levitating and hovering in the air. Soon I was zooming around, although I never went very high. I then flew into a courtyard area. I encountered a guy I know and started talking to him. I asked him if he knew how to fly. He said that he used to be able to, but he had forgotten. 

I noticed something surreal at the time, but didn't think too much of it. 

*Pokemons*
I was at some place, it seemed like a kitchen. A contest was going on, and free cards from Pokemon, Magic, Yugiho and a few other games were being given away. I started grabbing Pokemon cards but then I remembered I didn't play Pokemon. I didn't play any of the games for that matter.

A friend of mine had a big tube of aluminum foil, filled with wooden dowels and weed. I thought it was odd for people to smoke aluminum foil, that would be detrimental to ones health. Whatever.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fragments*
I just remember this fragment of some guy who had a big car and was painting it.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 200mg of B6 last night. No lucids, but plenty of interesting dreams.
*Freedom*
I was watching some movie, but it was almost like it was real. I had been walking along a steep hill covered in dead leaves. My brothers friend was there, holding a gun and walking down the path. We entered his house, and then the movie began. I knew it wasn't real life, but it felt way more real than a normal movie, like I was in it. The actor was an old Samuel L. Jackson type guy. The movie was really short. I think the only thing he said was, "There is a price for Freedom."

*Fiddle*
I was going to have a fiddle lesson with my aunt.

*Cryptic*
A man had three different clay plates, each with a different code on them. They were important, but I never knew what they did. 

*Bombs, Boats, and Confusion*
I was going to be in a bomb squad helping to explode a new test bomb. I would be sitting in a car near the bomb and pressing the button to make it explode. The only issue was it was apparently going to kill me no matter what I did. Yet I was not worried at all. I got in the car and prepared to blow the bomb. My friend was in the car too. I pressed the button and the bomb exploded. The car didn't. Instead it was propelled backwards, and started picking up speed. It was rolling along the ground going progressively faster. I realized that when it crashed I would die, so I turned and shook my friends hand and told him it had been nice knowing him. I was extremely calm. But through some stroke of luck the car sped backwards and missed everything it could hit. It was going faster and faster but it didn't hit anything. It kept following the road. After a while we realized this was silly and we should try and stop the car. My friend opened his door and it instantly provided drag and slowed the car. I opened my door too and soon the car was completely stopped.

We got out and walked back to the testing area. The lady who ran the thing saw us and said, "You aren't dead?" We were shocked, it seemed she had wanted us dead.

Then the scenery changed and I was standing on a dock by a big boat. A large group of people were getting ready to go on a big shipping expedition. In order to load the boat about half the people jumped off the dock into the water while the others got the sails ready and everything. But then the sailboat started, leaving all the people in the water. Everyone in the water was angry and yelling.

I walked away from the dock. I noticed a cute girl was behind me. And then I noticed I was naked. Apparently I had been in the shower and forgotten my towel. I walked a little faster so I could get to my room and get some clothes on. I walked into my house and the girl followed me. She walked past my room right when I pulled some pants on. Now I was safe. 

I walked back into the kitchen. I noticed that my mom had moved my computer. In real life it isn't in the kitchen anyway, but in my dream I knew that it should have been. I was mad at my mom for taking it away. She had also moved a lot of other stuff around. I went into the garage and the girl was there again. We talked for a bit, I can't remember what we talked about. I got up and walked past my room and saw that my dad had bought me an electric fiddle, and I was happy about that. 

*Fragments*
I was on Dreamviews and I had lots of new posts.

Few other things I can't quite remember right now but had them just a few minutes ago.

----------


## Jamoca

My dog woke me up this morning so I couldn't really remember any dreams.  He just barks and barks...Grr...

*Video Chat*
I vaguely remember this. I was video chatting someone.

*Toilet Paper*
I don't remember the dream. But I remember remembering it when I woke up.

*Other*
I was on a plateau.

Something about some guy I know.

 EDIT: *Fellatio*
So I just remembered this one.

I was sitting at a table with some friends. We were talking about blowjobs and I mentioned that the proper term is fellatio. One of my friends said "Auto-fellatio. We started talking about whether this was possible or not.

----------


## Jamoca

*Yogurt*
I was eating some yogurt. I took some nuts and stuff and mixed them in so it would be tasty and crunchy, but then I realized that I had but in bread crusts too. I realized how gross that was as soon as I started eating it. The bread was all soggy and gross. Then I noticed that there were pieces of chicken in the yogurt. I'm vegetarian so the chicken disgusted me.

*Wheelchair*
This was only a fragment in my mind as I woke up. Wheelchairs....hmmm....

*Lair*
I was back at The Lair of the Bear again. It was great to see everyone again. But my train of thought was the really interesting thing. I remembered I had already been to the lair over the summer, and logically I shouldn't be there until next year. But I knew a full year hadn't passed so that couldn't work. Instead of becoming lucid, I decided that I was going to the lair a second time at the end of summer. "Then why", I thought, "is everyone who goes to the lair my week here? I'm sure not all of them could be here?" Oh well, I just accepted it.

So I was sitting down at the Dining hall to eat, when I half woke up, just enough to write them dream down, then pass into sleep again.

*Hitchhiker of Death* 
I entered this dream, which began was very similiar to the previous one. My buddies from the lair were there. We were sitting on park benches and hanging out. I got into a car with some people and we started to drive off. We were driving down the road when I saw a hitchhiker by the side of the road. I was filled with dread, because I knew he was a killer. I needed to make sure we didn't pull over to pick him up so I grabbed the steering wheel out of the drivers hands and started to swerve around the guy. 

Then I realized the trunk was wide open and we were driving a min-van like car so the people in the back could fly out. The hitchhiker-killer was chasing us yelling, "I just need a ride!!"

I told myself, "This is just a dream." I knew I was dreaming so I didn't have to worry, but I was still filled with dread. I started to feel my physical body. I wanted to stay in the dream but I was so scared from the hitchhiker that I couldn't really focus on my dream body. I let myself wake up. Bummer that a good opportunity for a lucid dream had to be wasted. 

*Video Chat*
Yet again I was video chatting, but this time I was having a musical jam over video chat.

*The Dark Knight*
I was at synagogue and we were all getting together to watch The Dark Knight. Everyone crowded into the theater for the showing. However, the movie never played. We were all in the theatre but I have no memory of the movie. I left the movie because I needed to go find my mom or something. I walked around for a bit and when I came back everyone was leaving the theatre.

*Argentina*
I was in Argentina walking around the shop area. All sorts of people had these little booths up. I walked into one store and was looking around when I found a little section with all these pipes. I was checking them out, then some of my friends walked in. They took a pipe and packed a bowl and started smoking in the store. I was considering whether I should hit it or not, so I asked if weed was legal in Argentina. They told me it wasn't. Right then the storekeeper started yelling at us to get out so we all ran out of the store. 

*Musical*
I was with this one guy and we were in P.E. class. We started walking away. We walked through the gym and saw that some lady was running a musical. She saw us and asked us if we would play percussion. We had to sit in a room off to the side and play a shaker thing. We were sitting in our room and when our solo came up the guy yelled, "Let's get ready!!!" Suddenly the lady stopped the musical. She yelled at the guy to come out and she started yelling at him, asking him how he could do this, ruin the musical and such. 

I meanwhile sat in the room. I had a laptop and I started looking at porn. The problem was the laptop didn't behave properly and I worried I wouldn't be able to close the window when I needed to. I decide to shut the computer off so no one would catch me. The lady stopped yelling at the guy and let everyone leave. We went back outside to our PE class and mumbled about how the lady was such a bitch.

----------


## Jamoca

I'm trying to wake up earlier so waking up for school will be easier, so I couldn't remember any dreams because of the change in my sleep schedule.

I do remember thinking about writing down the word Pain, but I never did.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rockslide*
There were these rocks, and it was a rockslide. Certain rocks were refusing to fall which was selfish of the rocks. My friend was there. Someone was singing Do-Ray-Me.

*Tower*
There was an enormous tower made out of wood. It was sort of burning and stuff. It was very odd. Then I was in my room. Some guy was talking about how he was going to get a penis enlargement so his dick would be big and long enough to wrap around his leg. It was pretty odd.

Then I was in the kitchen making an ice cream sunday.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bike*
I was reading about bikes, and people were talking about how electric bikes were bad.

*Socks*
I was putting socks on.

----------


## Conquer

> *Jamoca*
> I was in my room on the floor and my dog walked over. Somehow I decided that we were in love and I started kissing my dog. This is really weird to even thing about. I was really totally kissing my dog, tongue and everything. And stroking him and stuff. Then I remembered that the door was open and that my mom was in the house and I didn't want her to see my raping/loving my dog. That's so weird...I got up. I went to my closet and found this shirt from some band, but it was their first generation of shirt. It was really nice.
> 
> Then I was on my computer looking at porn. My door was once again open. My mom walked by and I tried to close the window. It didn't close. NOOOOOOO. My mom walked in and saw. She sat down on my bed to have a heart to heart talk with me. "Galen, ever since you were a little boy you have been obsessed with sex."
> 
> God fucking damn thats a weird dream.



omg hahaha  :tongue2: 
thats awesome.

but really really, really. fucking weird.

----------


## Jamoca

Seriously. One of the weirdest dreams I've had.

----------


## Conquer

Entertaining. Btw, how was the dog.  :tongue2:

----------


## Jamoca

*Pie at School*
I was at school again, getting ready for my AP Euro class. In order to get ready I needed Pie. There was a big tall stand filled with steaming hot tasty pies of all kinds. They just looked so good. I was filling my bag with Pies when I realized that school was over and I had to catch the bus. My friend was with me. I just needed a few more pies before I left. My friend was urging me to hurry up because we needed to leave or we would miss the bus. Then I realized I needed to pee. SOOO BAAADDD. I ran to the bathroom and relieved myself. It felt good.

Then we hurried to the bus and realized it had left without us.GAHHHH!!!!

*Caz*
I was at Cazadero Music Camp, which I missed this year. It was good to see everyone. I walked around for a bit then I found myself in an old house. I was sitting there drinking chocolate milk. My buddy was there, as were two supposed "porn stars". They were walking around, not doing much.

*Electric Bike*
I was driving around on an electric bike.

----------


## Jamoca

> Entertaining. Btw, how was the dog.




Ewwwwwww

----------


## Jamoca

*Capture the Flag*
There was a big field day occurring at my school and we were all playing capture the flag. But instead of being at school, we were all in my backyard. The PE teacher was there, and he was yelling at everyone. Then he morphed into Fred, my old hebrew tutor and began to teach us all sorts of moral lessons. Bah...

*The Hobbit*
I was at my house and I started to play the good old Hobbit video game. My brothers friends little brother was over and he wanted to play too.

----------


## Jamoca

*Weed*
I was at some sort of drug conference with my brother, mom, and my brother's friend. I asked my mom if we could smoke the weed they gave us, and she said sure. Next thing I knew I was in my room with my little brother and his friend. My brother's friend rolled up a fatty joint and we lit it up and started smoking. They didn't choke or anything which was odd. I realized that the kid had left all the stems and seeds in the joint and it tasted bad. We didn't get high at all either.  Then I got up on my bed to start reading a magazine. I don't remember what the magazine said but there was a picture of jerry garcia.

I woke up in my bed and thought I was still dreaming. I looked over to see my brother and his friend on the floor and realized I had been dreaming. How could I have though my brother would be smoking? Damn, I can't believe I didn't become lucid.

*Sky*
I don't remember most of this dream, only the very last part.

It says in my journal, "Hotel, strange bridge, porn, cheese, rope bridge, pretty sky, gods flying, clouds."

The part that I do remember goes like this. I was in the car with my dad riding down the road at night. I looked out the window and saw a floating faire god. It was Pan, the god of something or other. He was flying up into the night. Then I looked up into the sky and saw the most beautiful sight. I could see the entire cosmos up in the sky. It was so beautiful. Stunning. Galaxies swirled in front of my eyes. The sky changed colors from purple to green to all sorts of incredible shades.

*School*
I was at school, running to catch the bus. Suddenly I realized I had left my fiddle somewhere. I ran back to get it. When I had it again and was walking away I noticed I had lost my phone. Whatever. I needed to go. However, I never went to the bus. Instead I went over to the gym. The big gym doors couldn't be opened, so I needed to help open the massive doors. We finally got them open, and everyone from my PE class was there. We all went inside.

*Squirrel Jam*
No squirrel jam toast here.

I was in my living room jamming with my friends. Some little lad was in my living room and we all thought he looked all little and cute. Stupid little kids. Then I saw this big fat squirrel. Mmmm thats it.

*Boat Race*
I was in a big boat race. I was riding my dad's old boat but it wasn't a trimaran like it should have been. Everyone else's boat was really just a triangular prism made of canvas floating in the water. Chaos ensued as I had to drag my boat over bridges and through strange water dams and locks. The water behaved strangely too. I wish it wasn't so late and I could write this dream down better and make more sense. Good dream.
I was in a huge boat race.

----------


## Jamoca

*Kill the Batman*
I was in my backyard running around. But the thing was, I was the batman and everyone in my backyard was trying to kill me. I had to escape from them. So I was running around and I realized I needed to use my batwings to escape. I climbed onto my fence and dived into the water. My plan was to open my wings and soar away but instead I just sunk into the water. I swam quickly and climbed up on another dock. People were surging out of my backyard after me. I climbed up into someones house and onto their fence, high above the canal. I dived down and this time my wings deployed. I soared high in the air above all the people who would kill me. My friend needed to come too. He deployed his batwings and flew off after me. 

The only thing was, he didn't know how to use his batwings. 

I landed on a sandy beach with 3 other people on my team. We were undercover agents now, fighting against China. My friend had gotten lost and we were trying to find him. We heard a buzzing sound and we thought it was the crashing friend but it turned out to be a helicopter. The helicopter dropped a package of cell phones so our team could communicate. 

The dream cut to a different scene. The chinese officials were swimming and my friend fell out of the sky and landed next to them. I managed to rescue him and we ran off into the forest to await orders.

It was the olympic games and we were fighting against the corrupt chinese. I was hiding above on the roof of a building and watched the opening ceremonies, except it was a powerpoint. 

Then I walked off into the forest and found my teammates, an we decided to go on a hike in the woods. I wasn't sure I was going to go but eventually decided to join them.

*Mirror Guy*
I don't remember very well. It was some guy who did exactly what I did.

*Mexican*
It says in my notebook, "friend, mexican, going somewhere." No memory of this.

*Hiking*
I was hiking on a mountain with my family. It was in the middle of night, completely dark out. We were hiking around. Then I saw a man approaching us. We had to run, because he was going to get us. He must have worked for the park facilities, but he was going to hurt us. Everyone scattered. I ran and reached a dead end. At least, the only way out would have been to jump into the water below. Suddenly I realized I was dreaming. I became aware of the sense of dread that I felt.

The world turned white. I tried not to wake up. I tried to stay in my dream body. But it was no use, I found myself laying in bed. Ach!!!! What a waste.

----------


## Jamoca

*Take a Hike*
It began in my room. My brother's drum teacher was over, examining a case full of my mini-stringed instruments. I had a box full of these little instruments that were no bigger than a foot long each. He was playing them all. Two of my friends were over and we were hanging out.

Next thing I know I am in a forest with my mom and my brother and we are all hiking through all sorts of treacherous forest terrain. We hike through all this forest path until we come out at some place.

Unfortunately I can't remember where we exited the forest. It was most likely my school or some place like that.

Then I went back into the forest and continued the trek.

*Parachute*
I don't remember it but its in my notebook.

*Dog*
Apparently my cousin had not gotten to keep her dog.

*Crops*
I was in a big field planting crops. I had to plant them in a special order. My friend was there and he was helping me. We were supposedly planting crops for food, but we arranged the field so that it would look really pretty, and not so that it would yield food.

*Camp*
I was at a camp. I don't know what was going on at this camp. There was some water test that you had to pass were one would hold one's head under water for a certain amount of time. It was a breath test. There were other odd things at the camp. I went into the bathroom, and found it to be extremely grungy.

*Pie, School, and the Environment*
I was in spanish class again. This one mexican guy was trying to bully me and take my seat and stuff. I had found a little mardi gras necklace bead thing and was wearing it as a bracelet. I didn't give the dick my bracelet because he was being an ass. 

Then the bell rang and I left the class. I somehow knew that I had been late to my next class every single time before, and this time I was going to make it. But then I got distracted and started talking to some lady about how weed was going to be made legal on that day. A fat kid ran out the door and the lady said that he would be celebrating. 

I left the class and went to my next class. Before I entered I was handed an odd shaped pie in a purple wrapper. I went into my science class holding the hot pie. Everyone in the class had one. We started to learn about the environment. It was Enviro-Day at school.

----------


## Jamoca

*School I.D.*
I was at school picking up my I.D. I had to go into a classroom where a teacher was teaching, and he was not pleased that I had entered and disrupted him. 


And there are so many little dreams nipping at my thoughts that I can't pin down.

----------


## Jamoca

*Lucid WILD*
I was laying in bed on my back thinking 1, I am dreaming, 2, I am dreaming, 3, I am dreaming, etc. I was remaining absolutely motionless so I could enter sleep paralysis. After what seemed like about 20 mins I decided to turn over on my side and fall asleep. I knew from past experience that I would fall asleep quickly on my side. I laid onto my side and fell asleep conventionally, and quickly found myself seeing hypnogogic visions. I let myself fall into the sleep paralysis. Strange thoughts about being a muslim and riding a camel were going through my head. 

Then I was asleep. I got "rolled" out of bed and looked at my hand. I was definitely dreaming. I tried a few other RCs like sticking my ringer through my palm. It felt weird. But at this point I am unable to remember very much from the dream. In order to increase clarity I yelled, "Calm" and the dream became calmer and I was able to concentrate. I was thinking about how this was a much better dream than my friend had. 

I was planning to do nothing and just mediating in the dream but I got distracted. 

*Library*
The next thing I remember was being in a big library. There was cake for all. I was standing on the top level of the library at the balcony, looking down at the lower level. Then this guy runs into a bunch of bookcases knocking them over. We all laughed and ran down the stairs to see what happened. On my way down the stairs I saw some english kid who had left my school a few years earlier. 

I walked into a hotel room and sat down. Then I saw some money a lady had given me for helping her out. I looked closer and saw that it was actually $200 in NAZI money. Nobody would take Nazi money so she had cheated me. I showed the money to this chubby cool kid from my school. He laughed. Then he left and I fell asleep on the bed.

*LUCID Keys*
This dream sort of transitioned from the other dream. I got out of bed in the hotel and looked at the dresser and saw a pair of keys. I had been using them when I was housesitting for some people, which I was no longer doing. I had given the keys back to the owners, so it was odd that I would have them. I suddenly though, "I must be dreaming." I pushed my finger through my hand and sure enough, I was dreaming. I was still planning on just doing nothing and enjoying being lucid, but all sorts of thoughts started assailing me and I soon lost lucidty.

There was some random thing were I was in a small town and someone was hanging up a dead horse and beating it. Haha, beating a dead horse. All sorts of other shenanigans were taking place and completely distracted me. 

*Airplane*
I was walking down a staircase with a group of other people. Our leader was a man who seemed very threatening. At one point he turned around and said that if anyone moved he would beat us. Right when he said that I fell down and he grabbed me and headlocked me. Everyone tried to explain to him that it was an accident and he finally let me go. When we got to the bottom I found that we were heading to an airplane to go on a trip. I can't remember if we ever got on the plane.

----------


## Jamoca

*Shoes*
I was having sleepover with some guys and I noticed that the guy had really nice clothes. Especially his shoes. They were really fancy Nike sneakers.

*Music*
I was at a big music festival with some friends. We walked around, jammed, etc. Except it was at my really really old school (3 to 5th grades).

----------


## Jamoca

*Shofar*
This was strange. I've got a Shofar (Horn) on my dresser. I had this sort of cloudy dream in which I stood in front of my dresser and rearranged my Shofar. I flipped it around and knocked some stuff around by accident. 

In the morning I saw that my shofar was moved around and the stuff on my dresser was knocked around too. It was very, very odd.

*School*
I was going to go to school. But I was in the canal swimming. A boat was floating around. Some fat girl was there and I realized it was my friends sister. (He doesn't have a sister). She said he had made her a shirt that said she was _____'s sister. 

Then I was at school taking my class.

*Phone*
I got a call at home and went to answer it. No one was on the other line. The guy who called's name was spelled wrong on my phone. 

*Biking*
I was going along this biking trail with my brother, through a forest. It was eerie.

----------


## Jamoca

*Car Crash*
This was strange. Some guy hadn't been in a car crash, some other people had. But when the police showed up he said that he had been in the car crash and had died. The police let me cut in front of the other cars and drive away since he was dead. 

The guy had actually been on a bike though. He was covered in glass shards too, but he was not hurt. 

And my large kite was involved too.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams from last night.

----------


## Jamoca

With school having started my sleep schedule hasn't adjusted yet. And last night I went to bed at like 1, which messed up my internal clock further. I didn't really remember any dreams last night, but I remembered a vague fragment. Well remember isn't the right word. I thought it had actually happened so I was asking my family if they remembered it, and then I thought that it might have been a dream.

*Banana*
I was in a big supermarket. I was looking at the banana section, when some older people started talking about how bananas weren't good anymore. There was a very old lady in a wheelchair talking to a man with a big bushy beard. The lady said, "Bananas have gone downhill these days." The man started to talk about how bananas all got ripe way to quickly, or they didn't get ripe at all and stayed some sort of greyish color and hard as a rocky. 

I remembered the part of the dream that I remembered so well I swore it was real. Weird.

----------


## apachama

> "Bananas have gone downhill these days." The man started to talk about how bananas all got ripe way to quickly, or they didn't get ripe at all and stayed some sort of greyish color and hard as a rocky. 
> 
> I remembered the part of the dream that I remembered so well I swore it was real. Weird.




No surprise. That sounds so eerilly possible.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Beach*
I was with my buddy in his car. We were driving along and we decided to go to the beach. He turned around and started driving toward the beach. But then somehow it changed and my dad was driving. He was a really skilled driving, he just pulled gutsy moves. We were driving along a road and we came to a cliff. It was about a 10 foot drop into a parking lot, and a nice car was at the bottom. We would have to turn all the way around if we wanted to go were we were going. My dad decided to just drive off the cliff into the lot.

It was a safe landing. Once in the lot we drove around. There was some girl on a really little odd looking motorcycle. 

*NBC*
I was at a memorial for some actor from NBC who had died. 

*McCain Orgy*
John McCain was at my house. He wanted me and my friends to join in an orgy with him.

*Music*
My friend authorized my computer to listen to his music. I finally got to listen to a locked song he sent me but I was unauthorized to play.

*Comics*
I was reading to the Comics

*Forgotten Lucid*
I remember having a lucid dream, very very vaguely, but I don't remember anything about it. Gaaaahhhh

*Future*
Some girl was talking about a party. Meanwhile I was practicing lines for a play. Another guy there was in the play, and he wanted the same lines in the play.

Also it says in my notebook, "lust, bank account loans." I vaguely remember the bank account loans. It was like I had all these free banjo account loans. They were from the FUTURE.>>

----------


## Serendipity

> *McCain Orgy*
> John McCain was at my house. He wanted me and my friends to join in an orgy with him.



Hilarious, but also somewhat disturbing  :Eek:

----------


## Jamoca

> Hilarious, but also somewhat disturbing



Yeah I didn't know Johnny Boy was like that either. Haha.

----------


## Jamoca

*Gas Mask*
I was in a twisted dream version of my room. My mom was there. I need nitrogen or I would suffocate. My mom said that she had a big Scuba Mask that we could hook up to a nitrogen tank. It was one of those old fashioned masks made entirely out of metal.

I though I should pump in some kind of gas for fun, but woke up before that happened.

----------


## Jamoca

I'm going to try writing these in the present tense for a while.
*The Party*
I am in my backyard and I have a big gun. But instead of shooting bullets the gun shoots dirt, and the dirt explodes on the target. We are testing weapons that were used in Vietnam. I fire the gun off around my backyard and kill some people, but it isn't a big deal. I walk back to nearer my house

I am with my brother and two other guys. I get the feeling that the two guys are malicious. Soon it becomes clear that one of these guys is very malicious. He is a Neo-Nazi. He has many nazi buttons and patches all over his jacket. He is making anti-Semitic comments and I decide to put him in his place. 

I pick him up. In the dream gravity he is light and I can throw him around. I take the guy and toss him and he flips in the air and lands on his face in a pile of rocks. He picks himself up and walks towards me and I throw him again. 

Somehow I understand that it was a misunderstanding and the guy isn't anti-Semitic. We go inside my kitchen to talk further. I walk into my room and notice a big knife on my bed. It has a large blue handle. It is pretty nice, but I leave it on my bed.

I walk out of my room and into my brother's friend's house. 

I start talking to his mom. Apparently her son, who is a different person than her son is in real life, wanted to by a banjo. I was thinking that I had just bought a new banjo. I hadn't. IRL. I thought that I should have sold my old one to her son. 

I notice that they have pets, and my brother's friend's dad was always allergic to dogs. Their dogs look like very odd, they sort of have a silly face and look kind of rat like. I look out the window and realize that I am in a halloween party. Outside kids are lining up for candy.

My alarm rings and I wake up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Burglars*
I am in bed, except that I am sleeping in my brother's room and he is in my room. It's late at night and it's pitch black when suddenly the doorbell rings. I get up to go see who could be ringing at such a late time of night. I ask who is there, but no one answers so I open the door and see 4 20-or-so year old guys. Clearly they are not at my house to greet me. They start to shove and try and push the door open. I shut the door on them and lock it, and strangely enough their shoving provides no resistance. I shut the door and lock it, but then the guys start shaking the door and smashing it. It feels like the entire house is shaking. 

The shaking stops and I go on the floor and start to crawl down to my dad's end of the house. I don't want the burglars to see me through the window so I stay as low as possible. I meet my dad in the kitchen and tell him that there were burglars outside. We discuss our plan of action.

Soon everything is normal. The lights are on in the house and I am walking around normally. I remember that there were burglars outside and I go peer out the window. My mom's car is in the driveway and all the doors are open. The car looks pretty trashed. My mom is inside so I know it was the burglars again. I keep looking and I see my dog out in the front yard. I realize that he could be hurt, so I try and open the door to let him inside. 

While letting him in I forget about the danger and walk outside. I am greeted by a detective who is trying to solve the mystery of said burglars. I start talking to him and telling him the whole story. 

*Camp*
I am with two of my friends. We are at some camp out in the middle of a forest, next to a beach. Everyone is taking showers, but the showers are outside and everyone sees each other shower. Its like one post sticks from the ground with lots of shower heads on it and everyone stands around that and showers. 

I'm showering and then I realize that I am naked. I think for a bit about how this may be odd, but then I think forget it. I start talking to my two friends. One of them had been there before and he starts telling me about all the fun stuff to do at the camp. Apparently there are secret passageways all around the forest and all sorts of fun stuff to do. 

I never remember getting dressed, I am positive I didn't, but I find myself dressed next to the showers. The showers are off of course.  I see my kite is sitting rolled up on the table. I think that it might be fun to fly the kite on the beach, but the lines are all tangled, so I set it back down. 

*Party House*
This wasn't really a party at all. I was at someone's house with a few other people. We were sitting around joking and having fun. I became conscious of the fact that I did not have a shirt on. I slowly woke up.

*Snorkel*
Something about a snorkel.

----------


## Jamoca

*Corte Madera*
This was a good series of dreams but I need to go to bed so I can't write it out in its full detail.

I was going into a different town near mine and I wanted to hang out with some buddies. Much shenanigans ensued.

*Car* 
My friend had a really strange car that could drive itself, but it messed up and crashed when it was picking us up and we had to hitchike.
*Robin Hood*
I was practicing my bowskills.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rastafari Banana Tree Rocket*
I was at camp and it was time to eat. Everyone was getting inline for food. There were plenty of plates out, but somehow I got the idea in my head that they wouldn't work, and I needed a bowl. I went to find a bowl but was completely unsuccessful. An acquaintance of my brother helped me get a plate but it was dirty.

Then we were all marched up into a rocket made out of wood. We were going to be shot up into space. In the backround I saw two of my friends trying to choke each other. The big honcho running the rocket came us and explained the situation.

It wasn't really a rocket, it was more like a wood fort. Anyway, for some reason we were going to be shot into space. 

I was suddenly reminded of some "rastafari" proverb about monkeys and bananas. Suddenly I found myself flying up through a forest. I reached out and grabbed onto a banana and shot it out of its peel. 

Then I was watching some couple, and the man was pregnant and all sorts of shenanigans were going on. They rewinded time and I watched the same event play out multiple times, the couple driving into a mall with strange shops everywhere.

Then I was in a car with my friends, I was talking about getting dreadlocks. My friend was sticking out his lip and mocking me.

Alarm woke me up.

----------


## Jurence

Maybe the banana was representative of your body wanting more B6 for these crazy dreams!  :tongue2:

----------


## Jamoca

> Maybe the banana was representative of your body wanting more B6 for these crazy dreams!



Hah, that could be, that could be.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any full dreams from last night, because I didn't write them down when I woke up in the night. Grrr....

*Red Bike*
Some guy had this strange looking red full suspension bike, it was like a chopper or something.

*Fragments*
Something about a pull-up bar, and magnetic paper, and some guy was shorter, and "breezy" women, a few other vague memories.


I also feel like I had a lucid, but I can't recall it. I remember the emotion, but nothing more.

----------


## Jamoca

Great dreams last night!!

*Rice and Beans*
two steaming piles of rice and beans. 

*WaterWorks*
I was sort of lucid in this dream, I don't know how to explain it. I was influencing what was going on, but I don't think I was fully aware I was dreaming. It was fun nevertheless.

I was with my brother next to a lake. These giants wearing pink suits were there. They were from a music video I had thought I had seen, and they were growing taller and taller as my brother and I watched. It was very strange. My brother and I got onto these recumbent bike things, that would glide over water. They went very fast and we blasted around on the lake, having fun. After a time we came to this little smaller section of the lake blocked off by blackberry bushes. We were now riding boogie boards and we swam forward into this little pond. There were a few other people there, splashing about. We talked to them and then decided to leave. The boogie boards were jet powered so I rocketed forward. I tried to grab a blackberry but I was moving to fast. Suddenly, as I left the little pond into the larger lake, I was rocketed high into the air. My pants were torn off and I was left naked in the lake. My brother swam up and said something about how the internet can do that to you.

*False Awakening*
I thought I had woken up, and I was telling my mom and my brother how great my dream had just been. Then I looked and saw a guy wearing soccer gear walking around the house. Quite strange. He made me forget what I was talking about when I saw him. I figured I could just ask my brother to help me remember the dream because he was in it.

*Tiger*
I was at my brother's friend's house. A huge tiger was roaming around their house. Some little kids were at their house, and a section of their house was a movie store. The little kids were trying to decide what movie to rent and watch. Meanwhile the tiger roamed about, scaring people.

*Old & In the Way*
I was listening to Old & In The Way on my computer.

*CO2*
My mom started asking me if I had broken open CO2 cartridges in the kitchen and inhaled them like cocaine, or something strange like that.

*Pirate Ship/Guitar*
I was in my backyard holding a balloon. I filled the balloon up and blew it out, but something that was supposed to happen didn't happen. Apparently this was a good thing, as we were told by the mystical old man in the backyard.

Next thing I know, I am on a pirate ship. We are sailing along on the high seas. The pirates had a very nice guitar but no case. I told them they would need a case or it would be destroyed.

*Supermall*
I am at this huge supermall airport place. We are trying to find the Cache, apparently this is the section with shops. We keep getting lost, but finally go down some steps and find a little grocery store. A man is handing out samples of ice cream. I decide I want to get some Ben & Jerry's, but my mom won't let me. I had scooped out a little ice cream to sample it. When we had to leave I just took some of the sample with me and ate that. Hehehe, how sneaky.

----------


## Jamoca

*Peeing*
I woke up in bed with the strange sensation that I was peeing. It kept on going for about 5 minutes. I couldn't believe I would have peed for that long, it was just ridiculous. When I finally realized that I may have peed the bed, I jumped up and checked. I was completely dry, but it had felt so real.

*Mountain*
I was going to climb some mountain called Hunter's Point. I had biked over. I ran into this girl I know, she was going to camp there. I waited for her so she could come hike the mountain with me. When we finally went to hike we didn't know where to go, so we found some cops and asked them to show us the way. Somehow we got separated from the cops and I ended up on a beach with some people from camp. We would have to go through the water in order to climb the mountain.

Then I was at my friends house, except their house really didn't make sense geometrically. Like the pool was on the ground, also on the second floor, which didn't have a floor, and the entire house, M.C. Escher should have lived there.

----------


## Jamoca

I only remember one dream well from last night, and I have a few dreams on the tip of my mind.

*Weed*
I was out in a field with two other people. I was smoking this one guys weed. I didn't freak out, it was just very mellow. When I closed my eyes I entered this incredibly strange world. Everything was beautiful colors, it was very psychedelic and mind-blowing. I didn't speak to anyone around me, I became completely absorbed in the amazing visions I was seeing. It was absolutely incredible.

Then I opened my eyes and was sucked back to the world. I realized I was at school at night. 

And I know I had a few other interesting dreams, but I just can't remember them now. Gahhhh!

----------


## Jamoca

*Bike Shop*
I was in my backyard, walking. Some girl was talking, and telling me about certain dreams that I had to remember. I was trying really hard no to forget what she was telling me, but some guy was jumping around distracting me. Next thing I remember, I am in the synagogue parking lot with my dad. I have just left some sort of party, and everyone was sad because we all know we aren't going to see each other again for a long time. I ran up to one girl and gave her a big hug. Then my dad came up and said something really rude to her family. He meant it as a joke, but I instantly knew they were very offended. He said, "See you in 24 years!" and they thought he meant he didn't want to see them again for a long time. 

They were angry and left. My dad and I walked down to the other end of the parking lot, which was now a bike shop. The owner of the store was talking about how bike pumps were changing these days. They had some very strange bike pumps, including some which were supposed to pump up two wheels at once. I walked outside the store and into the street. A man had a small RC helicopter and was flying it around his face while a crowd of people looked on. I slowly woke up.

Also I had a few dreams that I remembered later and then forgot...

----------


## Jamoca

I am getting a little frustrated because I haven't had a lucid dream in a really long time. Tonight's the night.
*Fragments*
I was in the kitchen opening some chips. My mom talked to me and told me that I should open them. She was pretty angry.

Something to do with porn. I can't remember what was going on with it. Maybe my brother was watching it, or me. I can't remember.

Also this girl from my middle school showed up at some point in my dreams.

And I was in a maze, or something.

----------


## Jamoca

*Camping, Etc*
I wish I hadn't waited so long to write these dreams down because they were very interesting and I would have like more time to write them down.

I was at a bluegrass festival with some people, then it was a different camp, and my friends were there, then I was at a movie theater watching the 3rd Dark Knight Batman movie, and some girl tried to make out with me but I didn't want to, and my dad had all these guitars fit into one tiny little case.

Some kid was sick in intervals, for a really short period of time.

----------


## Jamoca

*Lost in the Forest*
I was walking away from my school and I saw these two kids climbing into this water reservoir type thing. I looked for a while then walked away. I walked into the forest and started hiking. I was with my family, sort of. We got separated from each other after a while.

Then I came upon some sort of barn. I walked in and realized it was a police sting. They were trying to find the owner of some illegal operation. There was a gun safe in the barn that somehow proved it was mine. I tried to run out of the forest and escape but the police caught me and arrested me.

*Battle of Magic, Lucid*
I was in my house, walking around. My family was inside too. Suddenly the rest of my family started blabbering about some people outside who were trying to break in. I ran up to the front door and looked out the peephole. As I ran I noticed I was wearing some strange clothing. I had on a pair of jeans rolled up to my knee, and underneath I was wearing green capris. I thought that was strange, considering I don't own any capris, but then I forgot about it.

I decided to let the other people in, which I instantly realized was a bad idea. They were obviously here to kill me. I opened a closet door and stuffed them in.  I locked the closet and ran to grab some stuff from my room. I returned with this weird flashlight ray gun and another device. I knew that the only way to kill these strange people was with my ray guns. I charged it then quickly opened the closet and blasted them. I knew I was weakening them. The only issue is that there were two, a master and an apprentice. I had to kill the master first. Finally I weakened him enough with my blasts that I opened the closet door, jumped in and started to fight. The closet was really big. I managed to kill the master, but then he sent his powers to the apprentice as he died.

Now the apprentice used his new powers to revive the master. I grabbed a gun and started shooting, but the bullets just stuck in his skin and didn't hurt him. I tried to figure out what to do. I ran. I ran out the closet and bumped into my mom. The crazy guys shot my mom in the back, but I kept running. I ran outside and suddenly realized I was dreaming. I was feeling nauseous and the world was spinning. I decided to stabilize the dream and go back and fight the criminals. 

They ran out of my house and started throwing bombs at me, but I was unfazed. I walked up to them and just started pounding them. They ran and hid in the closet, but I just punched through the wall, grabbed them, and pulled the out and started beating them again. I completely destroyed them. It was great.


*WoW*
Someting about WoW

----------


## Jamoca

*Dreams*
I was checking my email, and I noticed that I had all my dreams written down on it. I thought that this was strange, I would never write dreams down on email. I had emailed them to myself or something. My mom walked into my room and told me to come, so I stood up and walked after her. She led me into another room in the house were I found all these packages that had been gifts from my relatives. I was going to open some, but my mom told me I should wait.

*Banjos and Showers*
I was out in my backyard with some friends. We had rigged up some sort of apparatus which let one have showers underneath a lemon tree. My friends little sibling was saying that showers were a waste of water and did not get one as clean as baths. I told them how wrong they were, then I went inside because I needed to get my soap. I brought out some soap but somehow got sidetracked and ended up shaving in the bathroom. When I finally walked outside I had shaving cream on my face. 

I showered under the tree and walked back inside. I saw that there was some man who had two kids in my house. I didn't think that that was strange at all. But when I walked past my room I saw them playing my banjo. I was mad because I didn't want little kids playing it so I yelled at them. However I didn't make any effort to really stop the behavior. Only after I walked past my room into the kitchen did I realize what would happen to my banjo. I ran back into my room and saw that it was covered in chocolate. I started yelling, completely swearing at everyone. I just yelled "FUUUUCCCCCKKKKKK" so loud my throat hurt. It was ridiculous. 

I managed to get a little of it off the neck of the banjo but my banjo was pretty much ruined.

----------


## Jamoca

*Trippy Wild*
I had taken a nap an hour before I really went to bed. When I really went to bed at around 10 I couldn't sleep at all. I laid in bed thinking for an hour and a half and then weird things started to happen. I noticed that I couldn't feel my body, and all sorts of strange sensations washed over me. I saw bright beautiful lights flashing before my eyes.     Then I heard a lady screaming at the top of her lungs. It was very frightening, but I stayed calm. I laid there and felt a few more strange vibrations. 

Finally I climbed out of bed and into a lucid dream.

I was not in my house anymore. I felt really nauseous and I saw a man run at me to try and fight. I threw him to the ground and stepped on his head, which made him explode. I let myself regain feeling of my body and tested myself out. I was definitely dreaming, I could breathe with my nose plugged and everything. I was at a family dinner. I saw my brother and started to talk to him, but I remembered that I was dreaming and that there was no point. 

I walked out of the house and into a strange carnival fairgrounds. It seemed dark and demented but I wasn't really afraid. 

I started to run fast, then fly through the air so I could get home. My plan was to meditate and try and invent a new color. I flew forward and came to a big elevator. I flew into the open doors and the elevator closed and went down. There was an asian couple in the elevator, hugging each other.

The elevator came out on the bottom and I flew out the door and looked around. I was in a breathtaking city. There were great big towers everywhere. I was in a center pavilion type place. The city was made entirely out of marble. Around the center square were all these water lilies. I decided that my house was over on the edge of the square and I flew towards it, admiring the incredible city my brain had invented as I went. But as I reached my house I started to feel my body and I was pulled awake.

No! It was a false awakening. I climbed out of bed and felt that I was still dreaming. I checked and I was, but then I started to feel myself pull awake again, and this time it was real. I climbed up for real and wrote my dream down.

*Nonsense*
I was in a music store, and then I was outside my school at night and a huge statue was on the field and something about a penis question, and everyone was lining up for food, and other assorted gobledeygook occured. Strange.

----------


## Jamoca

*Eyebrows*
I noticed that one of my eyebrows was significantly longer than the other. It was quite odd.

*Race Car*
I was on this steep hill next to my house. My neighborhood was flooded and my brother was diving for oysters. Suddenly a drag car shot up the hill. I grabbed my dog and pulled him close so he wouldn't be hit. The drag car raced around again. 

Also I was in a strange house after this.

----------


## Jamoca

*Music*
I was playing music, and the song was Emi to Ab mi. 

*Grandma's*
I was at my Grandma's house, with my brother, cousin, and dog. My brother accidentally fed my dog some chocolate and I think my dog was going to die. Then the poor pup got his nose stuck under a chair and the skin ripped off. I walked outside to see what happened but in the light I saw that his nose was fine, even though inside I had clearly seen his whole snout rip off. 

I started to walk back inside but some dog started following my dog. It's owner refused to call it and instead insisted on letting it follow. The dog walked with me and followed me and my dog into the house. I refused to let it in. Then the dogs owner became my dad and started saying, "You can never have more than one dog in a household. Only one dog in a house. You can never." He sounded like a broken record. Then I got a call from someone named B Wolf and I answered it. My alarm went off then.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nothing*
My dumb alarm woke me up, and I don't remember anything. This is so aggravating. I just know I had a really good dream. GaahhH!!

----------


## Jamoca

*Video Game*
I was playing a video game with my brother. We were underwater with a scuba tank on, swimming around. Then I was in my backyard with my cousins and I hopped the fence and saw a pencil sharpener on the ground. 

*Itchy Show*
I was watching a show of this band that was at my school. The leader was drunk and didn't do a very good job. He was mad. We went back to my house. and I was sitting on the sink. Someone else was cleaning it.

*RED!!*
Right when I woke up I saw that everything in my room was Red, except that it still had its normal shape, just red colored. It was so strange. I made sure to remember it so I wouldn't forget.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rape*
This girl I know was being raped. I didn't try and help or do anything really. I don't remember feeling any emotions at all. I just watched. She didn't actually seem to be in any distress at all. The whole time I knew she was being raped though.

*Thursday*
I was in school and it was a block day. I was eating lunch, then I walked inside to go to class and I walked past some guys motorcycle, but it was really really tall.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bar Mitzvah*
My brother, who just had his bar mitzvah, was continuing the celibrations. 

*Puzzle*
I was at school, going through this immense puzzle game. Pamela Anderson was there, and nothing else happened. Oh, I jumped really high.

*Room*
I was in my room with some friends. First I was in the band room, playing banjo with the teacher, then I was in my room. I ran to get a CD but it was thin and flexible.

*SP/MELTING HAND*
I was lying in bed and sleep paralysis onset hit be. I felt a sudden flash of color and sound and feeling, and suddenly my hand turned to rubber. I felt it melt over the edge of the bed and completely stretch like rubber. I decided to pull it back inside the bed but as I moved it the feeling subsided.

----------


## Jamoca

*Treehouse, Science and School*
I was at school running around and I ran into this girl I like. We went up into this treehouse and some other people were in there. This one guy started jumping up and down and looked funny. Then I went out and was in my science class. The teacher was doing some experiment involving a blender and a cusinart food processor and some other food cooking devices. My girl sat next to me but then stood up and moved somewhere else. I followed her but there wasn't a good seat were she was sitting now.

Then I was walking past my old babysitters house and someone yelled to me, "NO KIDS ON THE AMPHITHEATRE!!" I realized it was my old Amphitheatre legion of honor buddies and I yelled back at them. It was great, because I hadn't seen them in a long time. 

*Bar Mitzvah*
My brother was having his bar mitzvah again. This little kid had some sort of jelly on him. 

*Falling Asleep*
As I was falling asleep I drifted into a little dream. I normally don't remember these but I did this time. My buddy was going to be coming over and I saw him in my driveway.

----------


## Jamoca

Talking

I was talking to my friend as I woke up from my alarm and faded into sleep for a second. I thought, I can't get out of bed I'm talking to him.

----------


## Jamoca

God this is aggravating. I haven't been remembering very much, only fragments lately. 
*Fiddle Bow*
I took my fiddle out of its case to practice and I saw that the bow was warped. It was completely bent into the shape of a U. I was sad because I hadn't been playing it lately and I wanted to. Now I wouldn't  be able to play ever again.

*Kid from Camp*
I was at school walking out of the gym when a kid I knew from camp walked out and greeted me. I said hi back to him, and I observed his appearance. He had long black hair and looked really grungy. I didn't really want to talk to him much.

----------


## Jamoca

*Homework, at School?*
I was in school, but I was doing my homework with a few other people. 

*Angry Kids and Deer Hunting*
I was in some sort of kitchen parlor area. My friend was there and he was talking about how he had so much experience with women. This other kid who I sort of know was there and contested my friends claims. My friend got mad and the grabbed each others collars and started shaking each other. Then they began to kiss. They were perched up high on a countertop and I thought they would throw each other to the ground. Sure enough they fell off, but then the dream changed. Some guy was telling me how he made sure when he fell to fall a certain way so it didn't hurt. I realized the two guys must have fallen like that. 

Some biker was talking about how his friend had never fallen off a bike because that would hurt. 

Then I was playing a video game. The game involved shooting little blocks into the air. This changed into a deer hunting game. I started shooting all the deer in my backyard. Then there was a man in my backyard and I shot at him. I hit him in the nuts but it didn't kill him. It just made him grab and yelp. I kept shooting around at deer. Suddenly a puppy appeared. The narrator talked about how it was from the humane society, but for some reason this did not register with me and I kept shooting at it. It never got hit. I went down into the yard to examine it. The pup had little scrape marks where the bullets grazed it but it was not dead. I continued to shoot at it but could not hit. It was soo odd. Finally I woke up.

*Maloc's Fast Grab*
I attempted this technique with interesting results. I visualized a world and started to see bright colors. However, I didn't wait until it formed, I just tried with all my might to reach out with my hands. I found that I couldn't and my body felt incredibly tight and bound. My dream hands sunk into a pool of molten color and it was the strangest feeling. Unfortunately I did not enter a lucid dream. The whole experience felt like a fast WILD, in a way. It was really great. I want to try it again.

I tried it another time in the night but I didn't visualize anything and I was on my belly so I ended up just hitting my bed with my real hands.

----------


## Jamoca

*Towel*
I was at this great old time music store with my family. I had a big towel wrapped around a large piece of cardboard and I was trying to return it. 

Then I was in a big school field, or something.

----------


## Jamoca

*School Official*
There was a school official regulating how much fun we could have or something. I don't remember this dream very well, actually.

*Guitar*
There was a guitar and it had high action and I couldn't play it well. 

*The Video Game Batman Sleepover Math Council*
This began in batman's lair. Me and my friend and some chubby girl were having a sleepover in this big house. There were sleeping bags covering the floor. It was very odd. I hopped around the room and when I turned around I was in my backyard at a big music concert. It was called, "Muffin" and apparently it cost money for each band that you listened too. I had accidentally listened to too many bands and now I had to pay $165, which I could not afford. I turned around again.

This time I was in a great big backyard pool area with chips and dip and all the party foods. A big soccer game had been played and I saw all these kids from my school walk by wearing soccer gear. It was a party, but somehow it changed into a council. 

I left the main area and walked into a side room. There was a nintendo set up and a guy had taken my controller and was using it to play. I wanted to play but no longer could as he had reconfigured it or something. The game was this serpent space game. The serpent slithered around and the game played, until he got to the last level. There was a giant snake that did not move. The guy shot at it but nothing happened. Suddenly tons of critters started slithering out of the snake. They were bright and colorful and of all different species. These critters started to run off a cliff but were suspended in the air, because some of the critters could fly. This writing mass of color floated in the air and however much he shot at it they would not die. He lost the level.

Then I was in my backyard again. My old math teacher was skating but she was not very good. She kept on trying to ollie.

And also something about tum + tongue. In my journal. I don't know what it means.

----------


## Jamoca

*Hoe Down*
I was outside this big red barn. Inside everyone was having a hoe-down. I got my banjo and went inside. There was an old time room and a bluegrass room. I listened to both and finally settled in the bluegrass room. But suddenly it ended and everyone started to walk away and leave the barn. I remember walking outside into a forest, and I can't remember any more.

*Skateboarding Drop-In*
I was dropping into a bowl on a skatepark...

----------


## Jamoca

*Chair*
I felt like I was doing that Maloc's Fast Grab technique, but I felt like I was sitting in a chair. It was very strange. I realized I was in my bed, not in a chair, and my body was very confused.

*Fiddle*
I was packing my stuff to leave my house and I grabbed my fiddle to take it with me.

*Space Battle*
I was engaged in a giant space battle in my school highways. I was running around dodging space lasers and stuff. For some reason though, I kept grabbing people and humping them. My side won the battle and I found myself outside. I had this colored tape and I put it on a skateboard deck because the tape was rainbow and I thought it would look cool. 

Then my friend was there and we were trying to order pizza. They wouldn't let us order it right away and my friend wanted pepperoni. I saw this guy I used to be friends with carrying oranges. 

Then I was in my school at PE. This loser was rapping.

The end.

----------


## Jamoca

*Toilet Pillow*
I was walking through a school like place. Around me people were playing football. I was holding an enormous piece of bread. All these little 8th graders were saying how they disliked me. I got to the end zone and saw all the kids celebrating their touchdown. I was tired so I went into a room to get some sleep. When I was sitting on the bed, I realized it was a toilet. I started pooping right on the bed, which was probably not good. But I did it. The pillow had a plastic lining over it that acted as a toilet. I wiped and then realized my jacket was in the pillow toilet. I flushed the pillow and then reached into to get my jacket. The jacket was fine after though, so I could put it on. 

I got out of bed and had to sign a few treaties which were on my bed stand. I went outside and I think my mom was scared of something.

Then I was at camp at the pool. Well, it was a lake at first but then it shrunk to a pool. I was supposed to swim a relay. I belly flopped into the pool and it hurt a little, but not as much as it should have. I noticed that it didn't feel like a normal belly flop but didn't think more of it than that. 

I was swimming around and soon tones of other people were inside the pool. Some guy came out and yelled at me for diving off the board wrong. There were some rules I had broken, apparently. Suddenly the pool turned freezing. It was going to freeze with everyone in side. I jumped out of the pool and landed on the side. I noticed that I small lightbulb shape had frozen in the pool. As soon as I got out the pool went back to normal and everyone laughed at me for being such a wimp.

----------


## Jamoca

*LSD*
I was walking around my neighborhood. I walked into my house and found a golden box. I opened up and found all this LSD of different kinds. There was blotter, and geltabs and a bunch of other stuff. I took some blotter and went to sleep. I can't remember what I dreamed within a dream, I just remember elephants and something else. It was strange. 

I woke up and I was on a hill walking. I saw my friend and told him I was going to do some more acid. He said something and I can't remember what. 

*Cards*
Some guy had a deck of cards and was using a special new shuffle method that involved the deck being underwater.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Hobbit*
I was playing the Hobbit video game and I was on the last level. I couldn't beat the level, because it involved all these crazy jumps onto chandeliers. It was really hard, but I couldn't beat the level. I went and looked up a walkthrough on a different computer, but suddenly my family came home. 

I went to greet them in the kitchen. I found my brothers old friend who left for Denmark there. He had a skateboard and was doing kickflips on the kitchen floor. I didn't really think about it much. I went down to the far end of the house and saw that it was pouring rain. Our dingy outside was getting destroyed. There was also a boat on the dock which was standing straight up. I realized all our boats would be destroyed by the rain.

Suddenly my dad came in and said we had to leave very quickly because we were going out to dinner. I put on a plastic poncho and got into the car.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't write down my dreams yesterday, unfortunately. They weren't very detailed, however. 
*Thief in the Night*
I remember laying in my bed late at night, and I heard a strange noise. I got out of bed to investigate and when I looked out the window I saw a dark skinned man wearing black clothes sneaking around my house. I was frightened, a very small amount, but not as much as I should have been. I walked into the kitchen and found my parents talking. I can't remember what they were talking about. I know it was very late.

----------


## Jamoca

Here are my dreams from last night. 
*Sundays at Grandma's*
I was at my Grandma's house, but it really didn't look like her house. It was very different. She had organized a Sunday night dinner at her house and all the relatives were coming over to hang out and eat. It was going to be fun.

But all these people started coming who went to my school or I didn't even know. Somehow it turned out they were all related to me through marriages and dating and all sorts of other stuff. It was really weird. 

I went out in the street and there was some sort of bus in the road. It now looked like we were in front of my house, in my neighborhood but I still knew we were at Grandma's house. It was quite odd. 

*Almost Lucid*
I was laying in bed in a dream and I realized I was dreaming and knew that I could stabilize it. But I felt a presence in my room. I realized my mom had come in to wake me up. I didn't know what to do, because I couldn't tell her not to wake me without waking up, and if I did nothing I would be woken up. 

When my mom sat on my bed I started yelling at her, but I realized I was just making strange sounds. I threw my hands up in the air and they felt really strange. I remember now that i was on my belly so I couldn't have thrown my hands into the air but it felt like that was what I was doing. 

Weird....

----------


## Jamoca

*Under Construction Lunch Area*
I am at school, walking around a large area that is under construction. All sorts of pipes and scaffolding is sitting around, but there are no power tools or junk laying around. I walk around this place and I enter a big room filled with people and lunch benches. Everyone is eating food. There are all these people from camp there, in addition to the people from school. I walk around a bit and look. There is an enormous cookie and one girl who I don't know is eating it. I ask her for a bite and she lets me have some. I mean, this cookie is huge. It was like the size of a pizza. 

I walk outside and walk around until I come to a room filled with kids from my band class. They are in some prestigious club so they have the right to eat in this special eating spot. The place had leather doors and looked really nice.

*Shower*
I was taking a shower naked in some group shower location. The weird thing was, I noticed that my penis was really, really small. Like, it didn't have any length at all, it was just the head coming off of my body, without any shaft. I was a little embarrassed because normally my dick isn't small.

Everyone was looking at me. OH GOD, Now everyone will know! Hah.

Oh, and I remember another shower dream thing about some girls using the showers at school. They weren't naked, I don't think, but they were giggling and stuff. 

*Sporting Goods*
I was at this enormous outdoor Big 5 place with my buddy and my girlfriend. I can't really remember what happened, I do vaguely remember using little golf carts to get around the huge outdoor store.

----------


## Jamoca

*Writing Down Dreams*
I hate these dreams so much. I vividly, vividly, vividly remember writing down dreams in my notebook, lots of them. I was so happy I remembered all these dreams. However, when I fully awoke in the morning I saw that I hadn't written anything at all, other than the words "Can't Remember". Oh, that helps a lot. How aggravating. 

*Grandmaster Bro. and Scholastic Madness*
I was walking out of the bandroom with my band teacher, telling him about the new electric banjo I had made. He thought it was pretty neat. We walked across the lawn and he stopped every few meters to talk to a group of people about something or other. 

I walked away from him and into the main school building. I walked into a small closet area, and found it filled with my friends. They were sitting around laughing, but apparently they were not supposed to be in there. I joined in with them, having fun and smiling. I found a notebook and realized it was my dream journal. However, each page was titled with a strange title like, "Thornius" and "Erectius" and "Metomorphagasis 1" Metomorphagasis 2" and all sorts of other strange names. I wondered who had titled them, because I didn't remember doing it. I tried to read my dreams but found that my handwriting was absolutely illegible. 

Suddenly a crazy lady walked into the room and started to yell at us. I did the first thing I could think to do and hauled ass out of the room and down the hall way before she could catch me. I felt a nice rush running away from authority. When I got outside and was in the clear I laughed about how fun it was. I walked onto a field and suddenly I saw this annoying guy wearing my hat. I didn't know how he had gotten it because I remembered leaving it in the band room. 

I started to chase after the guy to give it back. It was the "Grandmaster Block Bro." hat and nobody except me and other elite block bros. should be able to wear it. Suddenly two of my friends ran out and chased after the guy. We all took him down and I got my hat back.VICTORY SCREECH!! BRAGARAHGA!

It was a pretty entertaining dream, overall.

----------


## Jamoca

So I had one of those nights when I feel like I remembered a lot of dreams. I did, really. I have a lot written down. The thing is, they aren't dreams where I have a lot which I can write. Its a lot of thoughts, I don't know how to explain it. I feel like a lot happened, even though not that much did.

*Tree*
There was a graffiti looking tree. Someone had drawn it, but it had come alive and paint was flowing around in the air. It was green paint, and the Tree had arms and was holding a sword. Then I found myself sitting in a chair in front of a TV. The show had something to do with the army, and praying.

*On the Run*
Someone was shooting at me with a gun. In order to escape I dived into the water and swam down under and avoided his bullets. I was now swimming around among the canals.

*Wayne Henderson*
He was playing guitar....like he does....

*Sex*
I was in my room with my good friend and my girlfriend. My friend was sleeping on the floor and my girl was in bed snuggling with me. And....I fell asleep. Then in the dream I woke up and found that I was completely fucking the girl. It was weird the way it played out. I woke up to find myself fucking her...just a strange thing to happen. But hey, it's a dream, what would I expect. Suddenly I blew my load all over her vag area. 

Then I went back to sleep.

I woke up again at some other place, I can't remember where. I was talking to my good friend and saying how I hoped my gurl didn't get pregnant, how much of a disaster that would be. I hadn't been wearing a condom because it happened when I was asleep.

Then I woke up for real and laughed.

*Movie*
I was at school and we were going to be watching a movie. The thing was, they had actual lines and everything to get into the movie. With a concession stand and all that jazz. I was with my girlfriend again. But the whole place seemed strange, because you normally don't go to movies at school.

*Running*
I was running away from some bad guys. I ran into town square....and I can't remember any more.

*The Joker*
Someone was the Joker....I don't know....

----------


## Jamoca

*Secret Organization*
I was in the tool shed in my back yard. A secret organization was having a meeting in there. There was a gold lock on the tool shed, and I accidentally opened the lock. There was some sort of birthday party going on in there. The people didn't were lying to me and not telling me what they were really doing.  It was raining outside.

I went into my room and looking on Reddit.com. I saw some picture about a fat man on a toilet, mocking god. I stood up and started to hallucinate and saw this fat man sitting in heaven talking to god. Weird. 

*Huge Dick*
I dreamt that my penis was enormous. I mean it was gargantuan. It really wasn't that great. It was too big, like it would rip my pants if I got an erection.

----------


## Jamoca

*Overprotective*
I was thinking something about how protective my mom is. 

*Glass Cutting*
I was walking around this mall type area with my brother and my friend. I was going to buy a new banjo head, made out of glass. The glass cutting lady had all different kinds of glass. I wanted a translucent one, not completely clear but not totally opaque. I didn't know what color to get but I was thinking red. I had heard that glass heads gave Banjos an incredible tone. 

*Football*
I was walking down the street in my neighborhood with my friend. My mom had just driven away from the house and we were going to an abandoned house to hang out. We talked on the way there, and about halfway there we ran into a group of kids I know from school. They were sitting around. I remembered that they definitely should not be in Paradise Cay, because they lived in a different neighborhood. But then I forgot. 

They were throwing a football around and started trying to peg me with it. I grabbed the ball and pegged them back. Soon we were in a huge game of football with no real rules. People running around throwing balls at each other.

----------


## Jamoca

*On the Run*
I was at school, milling around on a blacktop. I saw a women begin to run towards a large cement cube, it was a bathroom or something. I knew instantly that this lady was a terrorist. I heard her voice in my head saying, "I will blow up this building killing ten civilians and letting the criminals escape." I realized now that I needed to use her diversion to escape school.

I found my buddy and we started to run. We knew that the building was going to blow any second and we had to be able to get out of there and run. We ran through some brush and out into a street and we were in the clear. Now I knew that I was on the lam from someone, although I can not remember from who. Me and my friend ran down the street until we reached a house. There was a small gazebo on the front of the house and we hid in it while the owners walked by. My friend started to pee in a toilet in the gazebo. I didn't want him to because I thought it would alert the people. I ran out of the gazebo, and straight into a mall.

There was a homeless man in the mall who was wearing a neon and black plaid shirt. I asked him were he had gotten it and I can't remember what his response is. He started talking about LSD and how he could get me some. 

Suddenly I was in the garden of a house. I was still on the run, but the owner of the house started playing RATATAT and I liked it. I went into the backyard and found all my relatives were there, hanging around. And there were so many cats in this house. It was ridiculous how many cats there were. Ugh, hair everywhere. 

*Inhale Me*
I was on facebook chatting with someone and they said I was not a virgin because I had "Inhaled [them]". I don't know what that means....

*Fingernails*
My fingernails were long even though I had just cut them.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rude Lil' Tyke*
I was at my house with some friends. My living room was filled with murky water and I swam around in it. I was with a girl and we swam across the living room and found this strange mask. I remembered that I had made the mask as a school project. It was a strange looking mask, covered in green algae with all sorts of strange tubes projecting from the mask.

I climbed out of the living room pond area and into the kitchen. Outside a party was going on and a lady was taking a group photo. I stood behind her in the kitchen and made faces at her through the glass. When she turned around I ran outside and tried to get in the photo too. I sort of succeeded, but not completely.

After the photo was down I sat down in one of our chairs. A little kid was playing with his dad. He had some sort of robo-exoskeletal arm attached over his right arm. His dad was toying with it, pulling it back and then letting it snap back and hit the kid in the face. The kid was very upset about it and stumbled over to me. Apparently now he liked it and wanted me to snap the thing in his face. I didn't want to and the kid started to get angry at me. He started foaming at the mouth and preparing to spit at me. I stood up and ran. The kid spit and missed me, and I spit back. I realized that was not a good thing to do because now everyone would be mad at me, not the little kid. 

The kid started to chase me around my backyard. All his little friends came out with their robo squirt gun arms and chased after me. I ran away from them and finally escaped. 

I ran into my friend in my backyard and we started climbing this tennis wall thing. There were all these shoes attached to little compartments in the wall. 

Then I slowly woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Running Down a Hill*
I was standing on top of a steep hill with a few friends. We were in a forest and the hill was covered in dead leaves. My friend had a bike was going to bike down the hill. Suddenly I realized how badly I had to go the the bathroom. I went and hid behind a tree and started peeing. Then I noticed that the hill bordered a house and the people in the house would be able to see me. I was peeing everywhere, it was really making a splash. There was so much volume of urine. Haha. 

I walked down the hill and when I got to the bottom I found that I was in my room. The entire hill was inside my closet. I went to the bathroom and then I walked back into my room, but now I was naked. I was standing in my room naked and I got a raging boner. And then I heard my mom walk in. To hide my boner I had to grab a stuffed monkey and hold it in front of me so my mom wouldn't tell. It worked like a charm.

*Bluegrass*
I was at Hardly Strictly Bluegrass and I was listening to music. My legs were wet, and this was a central part of this dream. I think that sand was getting stuff on my legs because they were wet. It was not pleasant, but the music was nice. 

*Strange Place*
I was in a strange looking place. It was maybe a house. It looked ultra modern, with sleek curves and lines everywhere. The place gave off a very radial feel, so it might have been a fancy modern circular shaped house. I think it was up high because the view out the window made me feel like I was up in the air.

*Singing Girl*
I was laying in bed and I noticed a girl sitting on my bed with a chair. She was singing. Then I was at a chair too, in a conference room.

----------


## Jamoca

Autosuggestion, don't fail me now! I will have a lucid dream tonight. I will have a lucid dream tonight! Oh yeah! Tonight is the night! Gonna have a lucid dream tonight!

----------


## Jamoca

Grrr, no lucid dream last night.

----------


## Jamoca

*Music Festival*
I was going to this Bluegrass Music festival, but it was at this kid in my school's house. I am not even good friends with the guy in real life, I don't know why he was in my dream. But I was in his house. We were discussing politics or something. I can only vaguely remember this dream. 
In my dream notebook I can't read what I wrote well enough to decipher the rest of the dream. It looks like it says, "Music festival, kyle's house, dot take sevwaly, shoes, moe, calls, leaving, politics." I just can't remember the details very well. I do remember the shoe thing a little. 

*Crazy Castle*
I was in the same general location as the previous dream. I was walking out of some guy's house and into the night. It was dark out. The guy lived on a hill and I, as well as some of my friends who were with me, began to climb up the hill. We walked along the street up the hill until we came to a group of girls sitting outside on their lawns. I recognized one of the girls as my girlfriend. We said Hi, but nothing more. I walked on. I was now in a town. A pretty small town.

I walked up into some sort of club building place. A big town event was going on. A fat lady was standing in a center ring fenced off, about ten feet in the air. Below her was a giant cake. There was a man in the ring with her too. People pushed the woman until she fell into the giant yellow cake. It was quite hilarious.

Then I realized I needed a place to stay for the night. I found a big castle in the town. The castle was laid out exactly like the generic World of Warcraft castles. I needed to get a room in the castle, but I didn't. Around the caslte were these stone hedges to prevent people from driving cars into the building, sort of like they have in cities like Washington D.C. 

Then I was in a kitchen in the castle with a lot of people from my school. I was making some coffee thing for my dad and he wanted me to put all this meat stuff in his coffee. Pork bits, bacon strips, the entire thing wrapped in a pig, with steak, and all this other meat. Even though I am vegetarian. 

The girls I was sitting next to while I cooked were teasing me about something, I can't remember what. I stood up and walked around, then came back. I saw that the instant coffee box said, "DXM" on the side of it. It was odd. The text underneath that said something like "Go on your Own Cosmic Journey!" I didn't know why they had DXM in coffee. I considered taking it, then my mom showed up. 

Then I woke up. 

*Kissing*
I was kissing someone pretty passionately. I don't know who though.

----------


## Jamoca

*Punk CD*
My friend had made a punk-folk mixtape for me and gave it to me. It was silver.

*Banjos and Birdcages*
I was working in some place. No, it was a camp. I was upstairs at this camp place, which was actually more like a hotel. I walked out of my room into the hallway. All these guys were running by and they wanted to go into my room. My dad didn't want them to, because of some reason. He kept saying, "Don't bring your friends in here! Get them out!"

I found myself outside. There was a great big wall which had work schedules posted on it. I needed to work for this job. The thing was, the wall just showed pictures of people in cool poses. It was a big tv wall, so it began to move and play new videos. I found my banjo dangling in front of the tv wall. My banjo had been converted to a birdcage. There was a happy little birdie flitting around inside. But then I realized the bird would poop all over my banjo and wreck it, so I needed to get the bird out. I couldn't think of a good way to do it without wrecking my banjo. 

Then I found myself in an elevator going back up into the hotel room

----------


## Jamoca

*Hazy, Black, Memory*
I can't remember anything from last night. I just sort of have a hazy, grey feeling. Very odd.


_Nap_
I fell asleep in the car and started to dream, but I was rudely awakened and forgot what I was dreaming.

----------


## Jamoca

*Murderer on the Loose*
I was in my room on my computer when I heard a crashing sound and breaking glass. My window was open and I peered out the window and saw someone breaking into the house across the street from me. I ran out of my room and told my mom to call the police. I was scared out of my mind. 

I don't remember the rest but it says in my dream notebook. It says bade experiment. in class, holding hands. 

Oh wait, I remember this. Dumb me.

*Hands*
I was reading a poem, and it was a sonnet. It was a very moving poem, I really wish I could remember it now. 

So I was reading it. then I found myself walking down a path in a forest. I was holding hands with someone. It was really nice. It was a dream hand hold, it just felt like our hands were one. Completely connected. It was great.

*Half Pipe*
I was in a little half pipe with a razor scooter.

*Video Game*
Someone was playing a video game and there were two teams of video game players. I was playing too. The levels were so real I was in the game. I actually was completely in the game. The levels involved me being inside a house and having to navigate. It was really big house. I was outside trying to survive in the gardens. It was quite cool.

Once I was outside the game again, I noticed I was in a loft. Strange

*Kissing*
I was kissing someone and it was a great dream kiss, again, very connected.

----------


## Jamoca

*Raining*
I was at my school, walking outside the bandroom and it started to rain. 

*Writing Down Dreams*
I was laying in bed and I imagined that some girl was writing my dreams down for me. I was so relieved that I didn't have to write them down myself, because I would have had to roll over in bed and I really didn't want to. 

I thought to myself, "No! She isn't real! I'm going to forget my dreams!" Then I told myself it had to be real and I wasn't going to get up.

So I forgot my dreams.

----------


## Jamoca

*Naked*
I was naked, not much more to say.

*Taking the Bus*
I was on xnxx looking at porn. This was a minor component of the dream, ended really quickly.

I was walking down the street in the neighborhood and I saw a 3 foot high wall of water rushing at me. At my feet water was beginning to flood. This wall of water came rushing at me, and I jumped up and found myself in a long viking boat. I was in this long viking boat, and there were a few girls there too. 

The water was really turbulent but the boat kept on moving forwards until we reached the hill. Now the boat became a bus, and I didn't notice. So now I was on a bus going up my hill. 

Someone gave me a piece of that really fancy looking chewing gum that comes in the sleek black boxes with the 5 on it. It was purple gum. I chewed it up and it tasted very good. 

We had to transfer busses at the top of the hill. I got out of the bus and walked over to another one. Inside this new bus, the bus was very strangely shaped. There was an enormous metal ring inside the bus, taking up all the space on the bus. There was no way the ring could have fit. In fact, the bus was bigger inside than on the outside. It was very odd. 

My friend who was sleeping on the floor farted and woke me up.

*Singing*
My friend farted again and I thought someone was singing or moaning, in my half dream/awake state.

----------


## Jamoca

*Facebook*
I was checking facebook and I had gotten five different messages from this one girl. They made me really sad, because I can't explain why. 

*Sick*
I was talking to a guy in my neighborhood, as we walked along paradise drive. He said that he had gotten a "24 hour cold". I realized that one had been going around and din't want to get one.

*Parents Sleeping*
My parents were sleeping in the same bed, a strange occurrence because of my dad's loud snoring. SEX!

*Penis*
My flaccid penis was enormous.

*Homework*
My good friend's mom was telling me how much homework I had, and it was a lot.

----------


## Jamoca

*Facebook*
I was on facebook and I had five new friend requests. What's up with this facebook and fives trend I'm seeing?

*Shower*
I was taking a nice shower

*Eight Miles to Louisiana*
I had this song stuck in my head when I woke up and I listened to it. I had barely listened to the song but I woke up with it in my head. Nice. 

*Pills*
I was with two of my friends at some sort of party and we were popping pills. 

*Epiphany*
There were a lot of things that occurred in this dream before I had my epiphany. 

First, I was in a parking lot, in my dads car. I was in the backseat. The car was packed,  but I can't really remember who was in it. I think maybe some girl who I have gone to school with since kintergarden, but don't especially like, was in the car. She was being a jerk, as usual. We were outside a supermarket, and the car was driving around this lot. I think we were going to crash into other cars by accident but I can't remember.

Then I was at the Lair of the Bear camp and everyone was leaving. I said bye to all these people. This one older girl was there. She was wearing a low cut shirt. I was talking to a girl and I told the girl I was talking to that shirts like these made a girl's breasts look bigger. Then I saw that the older girl wasn't even wearing a shirt. Her nipples were very strange looking. One of them looked like an elephant trunk and the other was shaped like a pear. I thought that that was very strange indeed.

Then I was back in a supermarket. It was Trader Joe's. Suddenly I had an incredible epiphany. I realized that the entire world is like Reddit.com. The whole world works just like it. Some people contribute material, and some people just upvote or downvote stories, and some people watch. In my mind I phrased it as "Some people are authors and some just contribute." It made so much sense and filled me with joy because I realized how the world worked. It was incredible. It just was perfect, I saw it all. 

And then I awoke filled with vibrant energy. I knew the way the world worked. And slowly the day wore on and the feeling faded and I realized my epiphany made no sense at all. 

But it was a beautiful feeling and a wonderful dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Prescription Drugs*
So I can't recall this dream very well, but its badly scribbled in my dream notebook.

It looks like I wrote something "su o b guilts leo drug prescription laskdjflkj <--Random scribbles that I can't read." 

But I guess the dream must have had something to do with using drugs. 

*Lil Wayne*
I was watching a Lil Wayne video on youtube

*Waking Up*
I woke up and felt rested this morning, or something like that. I mean, I dreamt that I did.

----------


## Jamoca

*English Class*
I was in limbo, I was in my english class but I was also inside of a video game and on facebook. It was so odd. Someone was having a birthday too. 

*Car Crash and Debt Smoothie*
I was standing outside Town Center mall in the parking lot with some friends. We were walking after my parents car, which was driving along with the trunk open. My friend had a mandolin and I asked to play it. He said not until we reached the next destination. 

I got into the car and all the doors were open and we drove across the highway. We were going to meet some girls. But we never did. Instead I found myself in this strange store. The store sold all sorts of methods to reduce debt. I thought it was some crazy internet scam, only in real life. 

They were selling a debt reducing smoothie. I asked for a sample and it tasted great. I tried to grab a cup and steal some smoothie but I couldn't away with it. I walked out of the store and into the street. My friends and I tried to cross the street, but as we went into the road we saw a group of cars come barreling down at us. My friends were right in the way of the car. One of my friends dived forward and pushed my other friend out of the way, but it ended up running over my friends legs. It was really painful, obviously, but I also thought it was funny. 

It just looked so comical. I  can't describe it. 

*Shrooms*
I was on erowid and apparently now you could bake shrooms into doughnuts to enjoy them without a terrible taste. 

*Imaginary*
I was walking along a road and I saw these two guys who had matching shirts. The shirts were made by this company Imaginary Foundation and they looked really fancy and nice. But they company hadn't made shirts with this model on it. It was a cool model.

----------


## Jamoca

*Metreon/Dirt Park*
I was going to the metreon with my friends and family and some stuff happened, we were buying ice cream at the metreon, I went outside, there was a boat race, garbage cans lined up, a half pipe, Ms. Gordon, Elana, Will, Cliff.

I'll write more later but I really need some sleep.

----------


## Jamoca

*Hat*
Some guy had bent my hat all out of shape and I was pretty pissed about it. I liked the hat a lot and I didn't want it all ruined by him bending it. He bent it into a triangle or something.

*Porno in Escuela*
I was watching some porn and I realized that the porn had been filmed in front of my school. I thought this was really funny. Then I was in front of my school as it was being filmed. It was cool, I got to meet the pornstars and stuff. I felt very cool.

*Cell Phone*
My cell phone had a new ring tone that it had somehow changed to. Normally I keep it on the obnoxious RING RING RING sound but now it was a catchy little tune.

*Love Fest*
I was reading about ecstasy on Dance Safe.org or some place like that. I was reading about raves and then I remembered the Love Fest festival in San Francisco a while ago. Then somehow I was going again. I was going to be going with my family. I was worried because they would see all the drugs being taken.  

I found myself on Dance Safe again, reading about "What is your medication?" It was this discussion on how different people self medicate with psychoactive drugs. 

And then I was in the car going to Love Fest. Some girls were in the car in addition to me and my buddies. I had on sunglasses and all the girls thought it was really great. 

Then I was at my friends house, still preparing. I walked around his house and my mom called me. She wanted to know how we were going to meet up when I got there. I started talking to my friends dad, and then I don't remember any more.

*Space*
I was at a girls house, and I was using her computer. She had a program on it called Aluvujuv. My buddy was cooking eggs and the eggs were not acting the way they should. And then we were actually on a spaceship, not in her house. I could see us blasting into space. Wooh.

*Reality Check*
I remember thinking something was strange and looking at my hand to see what was going on, but I don't think I went fully lucid.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pool*
There was a pool outside a house and I was swimming in it. The thing was, I was naked. And my brother was naked too, except he had a vagina. It was pretty strange. My penis was really far off to the side and really small and it kept changing and other weird stuff. At first I could see really well under water, and then I noticed I wasn't wearing goggles and my vision became really blurry. I got out of the pool and ran around a little bit naked. 

Then I was in my own backyard. We had a little kiddie pool and it was slid down a hill and nearly in the water. It was all decrepit and gross but I tried to get in anyway. And my mom was talking about how my dad still bought LSD occasionally and there was some in the house somewhere. I decided I would try and find it. 

And as I went back into the house I realized I really needed to shave badly, I had all this long scruffy part black part peach fuzz hair on my face that made me look really pubescent. 

*Nap and Sleep Paralysis*
I was taking a nap and I kept fading in and out of a sleep paralysis state with these entertaining and vivid hallucinations. It was pretty cool.

I remember one hallucination, I could see my face superimposed over the matter of space. I was sort of transparent and my body was rushing toward my face. But my face stretched back as though it was being sucked into a black hole and becoming infinitely small. Lines of light shot all around me, and a high piercing sound was playing.

I also had the standard intense vibrations and other stuff like that. It was all in all quite fun, but I kept feeling a presence in the room which I figured was my dog or my mom, and that made it hard to get through to a lucid dream. 

And there were these buzzing flies in the room that kept landing on me and bothering me so I didn't get far.

----------


## Jamoca

*Museum of Torture*
I was at a bluegrass camp, hanging out and jamming with my buddies. It was cool, lots of music and open air and friends, just like a bluegrass festival should be. I was really having a good time. Someone handed me a mandolin and I started to triddle on it. 

Then we were driving home from the bluegrass camp and the police started after us. 

The next thing I know, I am watching a lumber mill in action. Spinning blades, all sorts of stuff like that. But no! I realize at last that it is in reality a giant museum of torture, and I am about to get a guided tour! 

I was standing on a platform and the guy takes this giant spinning pole blade and starts spinning it toward me. It had the ability to cut in 4 different directions. I jumped backward down off the ledge into the lower part of the building. On this level there was a machine that they hooked you up to, and it pulled you up along a big tree trunk with knives and glass and things sticking out of it. I tried to run away but the man who ran the place started to run after me. I climbed up one of the exhibits and stood at the top. 

The torturers were coming at me from all directions. I was so fucking scared. Right when they grabbed me I thought, This has to be a dream! I'm dreaming!" I forced myself to wake up, and instantly regretted it because I could have fought them and had fun. 

*Boxing Mitts*
I was standing in front of a row of lockers, late at night. Some ball game type thing was going on. Suddenly a ball came at me, and it bounced into my mitt, out of my mitt, against a locker, into someone's face, and back into my mitt. I won the game! My team was really happy. I stood up and was overjoyed. The black lacrosse-like mitts on my hands were really cool. I could punch anything without hurting myself. 

So anyway, my team was happy and decided we would go to Benihana's for dinner. We didn't have any money though, so we decided not to. I was goofing around while we were deciding what to do. I found a pull up bar hanging from the roof and started doing pull ups. The bar broke and I fell. 

Then I found myself in my neighborhood walking down the street. It was halloween. There was some bread, but it was special bread. It was "nitrogen" bread, whatever that means. I don't remember what it tasted like. 

I woke up.

*Falling Asleep*
As I fell asleep I remembered a little mind wandering dream type thing were I saw police chasing after these illegal alien people.

*EDIT: New Dreams*
_Cripple_
My friend was in a wheelchair. I somehow remembered every memory of him as him being in a wheel chair. It was so odd. I just totally knew he had always been disabled. 

_Banjo Head_
My banjo head was so soft it was sagging down and it was really bad. It was just really saggy.

----------


## Jamoca

*School*
I don't really remember this, only mind shards...

I was at school, in the hallways. I remember that some kids were playing hackey sack and they kicked the sack down a flight of stairs and it landed at my feet. I normally am terrible at hackey sack, but in the dream I kicked it back with ease and grace, and I felt very good. 

As I wandered the halls I saw my brothers skateboard laying on the ground. My brother doesn't even go to the same school as I do, so it was pretty weird to see his board, but I didn't think anything of it. I just kept on dreaming. 

And I know I had a bunch of other dreams, but I can't remember them. They are on the tip of my mind. The very tip of my mind, I can feel the emotions, and I'm almost there, but I just can't get it. Ugh!

----------


## Jamoca

Drifting Mind.....

As I fell asleep last night I remember remembering those short mental romps that my mind takes as I drift off...of course I promptly forgot it. It had something to do with reading....no more....Ugh.

I need a lucid so bad.

----------


## Jamoca

I literally remembered no dreams last night at all. Only the vague memory of remembering some dreams, but no real dreams. This sucks. I am going to remember my dreams tonight. I am going to remember my dreams tonight. I am going to remember my dreams tonight.

----------


## Jamoca

Finally some substantial dreams. 

*Computer*
I was on my computer, IMing someone. 

*Spanish, Band, and Movies*
I was in my spanish class. It was a fun class. Everyone was laughing and stuff like that. Some girl had to go the bathroom and she got up and tried to get out the door but it wouldn't open. Some events transpired that I can't completely remember.

Next I was standing in the hallway. My band teacher was approaching. I remember the dream scenery changing and I saw palm trees for a short bit, but soon was back in class again. The band teacher was talking about how he had gone to this really cool bluegrass festival and I should go with him, something like that. Now we were back in the class, but now it was a band class and I had no memory of it ever being a spanish class. The weird thing is I remembered that I had talked to my band teacher in the hall, and now the spanish teacher transformed into the band teacher so there were two copies of them. 

I told my ex-spanish band teacher that the guy outside wanted to talk to him. I didn't know what to call him. I knew that one of them was named John, but I couldn't remember the name of the other one. I didn't realize that was because they were the same guy. 

Then I was in a movie theatre. The band teacher was up in front conducting the class. He was having us tune our instruments. There was some guy, who might have been mentally disabled. He sure looked strange. He was all stretched out and weird. 

He had a calculator instead of a tuner and was trying to tune with that. He kept yelling something about the XYZ and W buttons on the calculator. He was very odd. He kept talking about the "Power of Music". 

Then a movie was playing on the screen. The band teacher was no longer there, had never been there in my mind. My alarm went off. Images flashed in my head. A really fat lady wearing lingerie, laying on the seats of the theater. Beep beep beep. I awoke.

----------


## Jamoca

*Sleepover*
I just have a sort of memory of being with this friend of mine at some place. My friend wanted me to come over to his house and have a sleepover and I didn't really want to. I remembered that I had finished all my homework for the weekend and I was happy because I would have some free time. I didn't want to go to a sleepover because my friend sometimes got on my nerves.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 150mg of vitamin b6 before bed last night and remembered a bunch of dreams.
*Car*
I was along this really steep hill that leads out of my neighborhood. I was driving a car, or I was getting into the driver's seat of a car, even though I don't know how to drive. It was strange. I believe there was another car that pulled up alongside our car, I can't really remember.

*Mountain Biking*
I know this was a fairly long dream but I only remember the very end. I remember being in a big forest type area, hiking or biking with my brother. Then we came to this steep cliff. It wasn't really a cliff, but it was very, very steep. There were car tracks that made it look like a car had driven down the hill very controlled, without crashing. However, my brother and I could barely walk down. We were afraid we would slip. After we had climbed down I somehow zoomed out and looked at the cliff from a distance. It was purple and black, sort of a square checkerboard pattern. It was cool. 

Then I was standing at the edge of a cliff and two guys I know jumped off. They looked like they were free falling. However, I knew that they were actually hang gliding and would be perfectly safe. It was a really high up cliff, with the ocean below. It was different than the first cliff.

*In Field*
I was with some friends in a field, or maybe it was at a fair of some sort. Anyway, I remember looking through some guys backpack and finding a baggie filled with weed. I took it away from him because it would get smushed or something like that. I didn't want to smoke it or anything, but I felt a need to take it. 

*Forging Weapons, Kayaking*
It began in a great fiery cavern. It was here that the most terrible and powerful magical weapons were made. A great goblin tinkerer was forging these weapons. They began as blue, and as he soaked them in fire they turned red. It was very incredible. A booming narrator voice was speaking.  

Then the view transitioned to the tinkerers table. I was standing underneath it, trying to get on top. I don't know exactly what I was doing. But I remember looking around and trying not to be seen by the tinkerer. His table was really high, I was about as tall as his stool. Maybe I was small....hmmm. Well in any case, I was standing there. Then I noticed all these people from my school were on the table, using it to for torture. They were pressing buttons to make a giant rubber hammer smash on someone's face. It was pretty strange. I asked them to not do it but they did it anyway.

Then, we were assembling kayaks on the tinkerer table. Next thing I know, I'm racing along in a kayak in the water. I was actually underneath a boat, a big sailboat right on top of my kayaks. Somehow there was a little air pocket shape under the boat. All these other kayaks were there and I raced at them trying to crash them. Suddenly my kayak started to sink.

*Magician*
I was at my house in the hallways. There was a strange magician man in the hallways. He had a telescopic sort of thing. I don't know exactly what it really was. But I took one end of it and started to pull. Multicolored telescopic sections kept on coming out. It was like that magic trick with the really long handkerchiefs. I was pulling these sections out and it kept getting longer and it didn't show any sign of stopping. It was really incredible. [COLOR="rgb(153, 50, 204)"]On some level it registered that I must be dreaming, but I was having a really good time and I didn't want to alter the dream. [/COLOR]

I found, that by thinking I could change it from a telescope into other things. I turned the telescope into bubble gum, then I turned it into balloons. I decided the balloons were filled with nitrous, and I bit it and started to inhale. No big consciousness shift occurred. 

*Crazy Goings On at School Sem-Lucid*
I was in the band room at school. All sorts of strange things were happening. I remember playing drums, or something. I was walking around in the back area of the band room. I ran into all these kids who shouldn't have been there because they weren't in band. I was wearing a beanie, and my friend told me I had to wear it a certain way. He even pulled it down for me in the way I should wear it. I thought it looked dumb, so I put it back. 

Then I was in the area that people wait for the bus. This girl I used to like was there. She was wearing these platform shoes, except that it had a low heel and a high front, very strange. She also had a shirt on that revealed her midriff, very skanky like. I noticed that she had smaller breasts than she normally had. I think. I can't remember if they really were smaller, but I thought that. 

I started getting really close to her and hugging her and generally getting close. It was nice, but then she gave some other guy a kiss and it kind of pissed me off. I didn't know for a fact she gave him a kiss, I didn't see. But I saw her stand on her tip toes and lean close to his face so I figured thats what was happening. It bugged the hell out of me. I remembered that I was dreaming. 

[COLOR="rgb(153, 50, 204)"]Now I was lucid and trying to decide what to do. I decided I would just sit down right there and meditate to try to think of a new color. That was my goal and I would achieve it. But Something happened and I don't remember more. I think I just woke up at this point. The dream had been going on for a pretty long time now. [/COLOR]

----------


## Jamoca

150mg of B6 again.
*Swampy Adventures at School*
I was at school, and I was being chased by this big freshman kid. It wasn't frightening, it was actually kind of fun. It was a tag like game, sort of. So he was chasing me around, in front of the school. Then I saw this booth that was handing out enormous cupcakes. The hugest cupcakes I had ever seen. It was great. I grabbed one, but then I felt bad because I had cut the line. I gave the cupcake back to someone else.

This asian kid I know showed up then. I said hi to him, and I noticed his hair was odd. He had died one half bright gold. Divided into two perfect sides, gold and black. We decided we were going to head over to this strange swimming pool swamp area behind the school. It doesn't exist in real life, but in the dream it did and we were going to go there. We hopped aboard a little car type thing and hitched a ride.

I don't really remember what else happened.

*The Big Trip*
I, along with 20 or so other people were standing outside my house in the overcast day, waiting for a bus. We were going to go on a long trip. I don't remember exactly what happened here. A lot of different things occurred before the bus finally came. It was the wrong bus, but everyone got on anyway. I can't remember where we were going. I can't remember where we arrived. It was so odd. I vaguely remember stripping naked, but I don't know.

*the Hobbit*
I was in the hobbit video game, not just playing it. I was entering a massive castle. It was crazy. I had to jump on vines and climb around over a waterfall to get to it, and now that I was there, woah. I didn't know what to do. I went in, I think I fought the evil boss and won. Yay. The End.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams at all last night. I remember the emotions, yet another tip of the mind sort of thing. I can almost imagine it, but not quite. So in the end it comes down to I didn't remember any dreams.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nitrous*
Some kid at my school, and nitrous, I don't really remember this dream at all honestly. But it's in my notebook. It has a kids name, Nitrous, Wrong Way, and etc..

*Books*
I was in the bandroom at school and some girls had big piles of books and I noticed I had read some of them. And then I was in my house, and two of my friends were over and they were in my brothers bed. And I remember being out taking the garbage out.

*Pook Punjab*
There was a girl who goes to my school, except her name was Pook Punjab instead of whatever it is in real life.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fat*
I was standing there, in a shower maybe, or no. No, it couldn't have been...I was with other people. Yes, I was with some other people. Anyway, I lifted my shirt up and saw that I looked kind of fat. It was very embarrassing and I felt like everyone was laughing at me. So I sucked in my stomach and it really sucked in. More than it would have in real life. I became super skinny. It was strange.

----------


## Jamoca

*Math Class*
I was in math class. I noticed some guy had these chinese firecrackers and was abotu to shoot it off and make a bang.

I was then walking through the staff area. I saw a guy who played saxophone and banjo. As I walked out the door I saw a mandolin-banjo. The peghead was really strange. I walked outside and noticed I had all these buttons on my backpack, they made me look really indie. A cute girl complemented me on the buttons.

*Fridge*
I was looking through the fridge and found all this good looking food, when I woke up in the morning and looked in the fridge I was very disappointed.

----------


## Jamoca

*No Dreams*
I was awoken by my alarm, and consequently forgot all my dreams, although I vividly remember emotions, once again the dream is on the tip of my mind.

----------


## Jamoca

I took 200mg of Vitamin b6 last night, and consequently I had some wacky dreams. Unfortunately, I came the that point where I was almost awake and instead of fully waking and writing my dream down I decided to drift back into a dream. It was probably not a good choice, because now I remember no dreams, just a strong feeling that I had a lot of really good dreams. It is a very unsatisfactory feeling. Ugh. It sucks.

----------


## Jamoca

*Kol Shofar*
I was at synagogue, and I can't really remember more. I wrote a lot down in my notebook but someone I didn't really remember the dreams. Here is what I wrote, "Kol Shofar, really funny guy, fight, keys, guy stalin, golf, gas". I don't remember most of that. I sort of can remember the funny guy, and the fight. I think the keys were sitting out on my desk. Beyond that I can't recall anything.

Ugh. My recall has gone to pot as of late. It is horrible, I really want to get my recall back so I can have some lucid dreams again. 

*Pudding*
I don't remember this one either. It says, "pudding, banjo, jammies" Why can't I remember any dreams! Agh!!

----------


## Jamoca

*Driving down the Road*
I was in a car racing down a super massive highway. Now here was the strange thing. In every car that I looked at, even on motorcycles, people were getting handjobs and blowjobs. The driver was always getting a blowjob or a handjob from the passenger. It was so odd. I began to worry that the drivers would get distracted and crash so I tried to get my driver to go faster so we wouldn't get hit. It was some sort of bj driving gang or something. Hah.

*Banjo*
I was listening to my band teacher talk about banjo and I started to feel really bad. He was saying how he would practice every day for extended periods of time, and how at 1 years time he was blazing through licks and sounding really good, and he knew every song in the Earl Scruggs book by the time he was 1 year into the banjo. I felt like such a slacker.

*Illegible!*
This is nonsense. I totally remember writing this, but I can't remember any of it because my handwriting is so bad and I can't read it. Here is what I think it says:  bom/drug, frog, sci fi ser ran peking, bridge, blackmails, latter, long.

I sort of remember the frog part. That was just about some girl who looked like a frog. Or maybe a guy. I can't remember.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nonsense at School*
I was at school, wandering the halls and the fields behind the school. I walked into this small room that had a fridge in it. I was looking through the fridge and then I saw that there was someone else in the room. It was some kind of Israeli stalker guy. It was odd.

Then I was standing on the amphitheater. Some guy had a phone that was also a calculator, it had all these crazy functions and all sorts of stuff. The guy was programming it and putting in numbers. He showed it to me but I couldn't figure out how it worker. 

Then I was in the halls. This girl was sitting on the ground smoking a pipe. She kept on saying, "420" over and over again. It also says here in my notebook, "people stuck on drugs" but I don't really remember that. 

*Turning Alarm Off*
My alarm went off in the morning and I turned it off and planned on getting out of bed. Then I started having some confusing thought about how I needed to press a button or do something to make my alarm go off...I really have no idea what was going on. But I remember reaching over to my alarm and flicking the button up and down a lot, trying to figure out what was happening.

----------


## venusflesh

> There was some random thing were I was in a small town and someone was hanging up a dead horse and beating it. Haha, beating a dead horse.







> I was in my room on the floor and my dog walked over. Somehow I decided that we were in love and I started kissing my dog. This is really weird to even thing about. I was really totally kissing my dog, tongue and everything. And stroking him and stuff. Then I remembered that the door was open and that my mom was in the house and I didn't want her to see my raping/loving my dog. That's so weird...I got up. I went to my closet and found this shirt from some band, but it was their first generation of shirt. It was really nice.
> 
> God fucking damn thats a weird dream.



I am LMAO at these dreams... and also, your "Yo, read my dreams or die!" signature line... you are hilarious, lmao!

----------


## venusflesh

> [COLOR="DarkOrchid"]*WILD!!*
> I woke up at 6 in the morning and decided to try and enter sleep paralysis. After getting some water and going pee I layed on my back in bed and started to relax. I let my mind wander and began to drift off to sleep. But I stayed just conscious enough. I began to feel my body get heavy and I instantly collected my thoughts together. This was the beginning of sleep paralysis. I started to feel my eyelids, which were shut play tricks on me. It felt like a blackness was enveloping me. I was everywhere at once. Bright colors assailed me. I was melting through my bed. I heard the rush of cars driving past. I assured myself that I was entering sleep paralysis. Everything felt so strange. It was a good feeling though. I felt pressure on my entire body. Then it ended.
> 
> I layed there a little longer just to be sure. Then I climbed out of bed. I looked at my hand, and I was definitely dreaming.



This is sooooooo weird to me. I've never experienced a WILD... I'm very new to lucid dreaming. So basically, it's like you transitioned from awake to being asleep while still conscious?? Is that what you did? That sounds REALLY freaky and weird-- is it extremely trippy to be awake/in reality and try to have a lucid dream, and then get up and be dreaming, without ever feeling like you fell asleep? I think that would freak me the hell out. :/

----------


## venusflesh

> Suddenly I lost lucidity, and spent the remainder of the dream watching a fork and a knife. The knife was the man and the fork was the women, and they had a bunch of baby plates. The fork and knife had sex, and more plates were created.



LMAO, I love your dreams!! I'm freaking cracking up!  ::D:

----------


## Jamoca

Haha, I'm glad you enjoy my dreams. Some of them are pretty weird...

Yep, that's essentially a WILD. You transition from being awake to asleep and retain conciousness. But it isn't like you never feel anything. You feel some stuff, but I personally enjoy it. It is trippy, but I like it. You can explore your mind without any drugs.

----------


## venusflesh

> Haha, I'm glad you enjoy my dreams. Some of them are pretty weird...
> 
> Yep, that's essentially a WILD. You transition from being awake to asleep and retain conciousness. But it isn't like you never feel anything. You feel some stuff, but I personally enjoy it. It is trippy, but I like it. You can explore your mind without any drugs.



Man that's SOOOO bizarre to me! I never knew that was possible before joining this forum last week. SO WEIRD!!! I want to try it but I'll admit, I'm a bit freaked out and scared.  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Jamoca

*Soapy Fat*
I was in my room, sitting at my desk with a few other people. We had a dish in front of us filled with a yellowish liquid. We were beating it with our hands to turn it into this special soapy material. It was nasty. We started asking who used the stuff anyway. It was really gross. 

Then I went in the kitchen and saw this little tin that was filled with rainbow trout. It was actually rainbow, very funny.

I noticed I had a boner. But it was rock hard and wouldn't go down when I tried to stop it. It was ridiculous. I couldn't think of why. When I woke up I knew of course, but not till then.

And then I was talking to this kid who got in trouble in my dream for smoking weed out of a vacuum cleaner. He had hung upside down in his closet and smoked it, while hanging upside down, out of a vacuum. Idiot!

And my friend was there, and he was drinking this cough syrup stuff called Sizzurp made out of Codeine and Promethazine, and offering it to other people

----------


## Jamoca

*Leg Cramps*
Unfortunately my alarm woke me up this morning and I forgot my dreams instantly although in the split second it woke me I tried to not forget my dreams. I know they were entertaining.

However, I do remember waking up in the middle of the night with the most painful pain in leg. This has happened to me before, and it really hurts. I don't know what the physiological reason behind it is, but damn it hurts. It goes away when I move but it is so painful if I don't move. It feels like I can't move but it hurts until I do move.

----------


## venusflesh

> *Leg Cramps*
> Unfortunately my alarm woke me up this morning and I forgot my dreams instantly although in the split second it woke me I tried to not forget my dreams. I know they were entertaining.
> 
> However, I do remember waking up in the middle of the night with the most painful pain in leg. This has happened to me before, and it really hurts. I don't know what the physiological reason behind it is, but damn it hurts. It goes away when I move but it is so painful if I don't move. It feels like I can't move but it hurts until I do move.



That has happened to me ever since I can remember. I get the most PAINFUL, HORRIBLE leg cramp-- it's like a "charlie horse" but even WORSE... I don't know what causes it!

----------


## Jamoca

Ugh, I didn't remember any dreams last night. This is really aggravating. I need a more regular sleep schedule so I can get back to remembering my dreams

----------


## Jamoca

*The Witch's Brew*
I was running along a muddy path with a group of people and we came to a strange looking area. There were all these green berry bushes surrounding us. People were sitting in the bushes throwing berries at me and my friends. I quickly came to the realization that the berries were horribly poisonous. They had some kind of magic destructive power. If one berry touched you, you would die quickly. I remembered that there was a house halfway down the muddy path, a "Halloween" house, in which many witches resided. Only they had the potion to cure me and my friend from our death. We ran back along the path until we came to the house. 

I pushed the door open and it was very hard to open. It was as though someone was on the other side, holding the door closed. When I opened the door I found that someone had been on the other side, holding the door closed. I realized that was what they did at witches residences. They hired little gnomes to make the doors seem more ominous when they opened.

When inside I went upstairs to find the witches but quickly became distracted and my brother and my friends got lost from me. There was some family reunion going on upstairs. I looked out the window and saw a beautiful beach, it was like some kind of hawaiian resort paradise. There was a little kid on the balcony and I started talking to him. He was really cool. As it turned out, he used to know my brother and he had taught my brother how to play guitar. Entertaining, my brother plays drums in real life. 

So we were talking and I ran into this guy in my grade who is cool. Us three were standing there talking when three asian hipster policemen run into the room. They were wearing b-boy type dancing crew gear, but they were obviously cops. It was very funny. Then I realized I still didn't know where my brother was, so I went to find him. Then I woke up.

*Stretched Guts*
I was in a classroom and a guy walked in. His stomach was cut open from a surgery and he now had weird stretch marks on his belly. It looked very, very odd. 

*Drugs*
Something about nitrous oxide, and weed in a strange looking bubbler.

*Zoo*
I was in a zoo, feeding peanuts to the elephants.

*Le Merle*
Some kid with the last name Le Merle, and there were three of these kids, and they weren't related but they had the same last name. It was CHAOS!!

----------


## Jamoca

*Ernesto's Big Business*
This dream is sort of fragmented in my mind, although I remember it as being fairly long and detailed.

I was in a bathroom. At each washing station, next to the soap there was an enormous bottle of Jack Daniel's. It was pretty funny. I walked outside the bathroom and looked around. I saw a man walking towards me. An odd looking man. He looked like the tentacled guy from Futurama, with the tentacled face, except that he was blue. It was pretty funny. My mom showed up and I suddenly remembered that the tentacle man used to be my babysitter. I told my mom that and she was shocked. She couldn't believe that she would let such a man be my babysitter. I remembered one occasion when he, as my babysitter, and stuck out his tentacle tongue and sucked some guy's face off. 

Then I was talking to my friend. His dad showed up and we were talking business. Apparently my friend's dad had started a Bagel Shop in San Francisco. This business flourished as a result of a special marketing technique which I don't particularly understand. It involved poor people buying things...so it only worked in locations with lots of poor people. For this reason his business had failed when it was local. There were too many reach people here.

There was a guy named "Fat Alec" who wore a beanie over his eyes...and that is all I remember.

*Magic Key Box*
I was in a strange game. There was a box with a key in it. These boxes were stacked on top of each other in a very odd manner. Inside of one box was a bike tool type thing. And these boxes were glass. I was in my neighborhood in an under construction area. There were these big tall bleachers there. It was all very strange.

----------


## venusflesh

> *Ernesto's Big Business*I told my mom that and she was shocked. She couldn't believe that she would let such a man be my babysitter. I remembered one occasion when he, as my babysitter, and stuck out his tentacle tongue and sucked some guy's face off.



lmao  ::laughhard::

----------


## Jamoca

*Fake People!*
I was playing my banjo at this show at the "Sweetwater Station". This cute girl was there, wearing cowboy-type attire. She started saying that everyone else at the show was fake. I realized that they were. They were all dolls. It was very odd.

*Other One*
I was listening to the Grateful Dead and the song That's It for the Other One played, except that it was Dark Star. It was weird.

*Key Chains*
I had all these Key Chains on my backpack, ones that I don't normally have. It was pretty odd.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Rower in the Boat*
I was talking to my mom about my life goals. I started becoming very Holden Caulfield-esque. I decided that all I wanted to do in my life was be a farmer, or else spend my days rowing a boat across an endless ocean. I made it obvious I wanted to do something with my life, not spend my days as a cubicle slave. How I thought that rowing a boat endlessly was anything less horrible than the fate of sisyphus, I do not know. But I was convinced that was my life goal. The Rower in the Boat.

*Jackets*
I had two big thick jackets on, keeping me warm.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cereal*
I was eating cereal and as I poured the cereal out I noticed a big bug in the cereal. Actually, one big bug and a lot of small bugs. It was pretty nasty, but I thought it was normal.

*3am*
I woke up at 3am, and I remember thinking I had never fallen asleep, that I had been laying there the whole time. I then looked at the clock and saw that it was 3 in the morning. Haha.

----------


## Jamoca

I couldn't sleep well last night so I took 5mg of ambien. I didn't really remember any dreams as a result.

*Pain*
This was real. I woke up in immense pain in my leg. It was that same cramping thing again, but it wouldn't go away. I started moaning in pain and crawled out of bed to try and get it to go away. Finally the pain subsided.

*Fixie*
I was riding a fixed gear bike, or maybe one of my friends was going to get a fixed gear bike. I don't really remember.

----------


## Jamoca

*Reverse Heimlich Maneuver*
I was standing with a group of kids. It was at some outdoor concert, or so I thought, but I don't remember any other people being there. This really tall kid was giving me something called a "reverse heimlich maneuver" that involved picking me up and choking me. It was supposed to make my pupils get really small and give me some sort of high. 

*Fat Girlz*
There was this one girl who was kind of large, and I don't remember anything more.

----------


## Jamoca

God damn, even though I took 150mg of B6 last night I had trouble getting to sleep and I didn't remember any dreams. It sucks. I really wanted to remember some dreams but lately my recall has been sucking. These past few months I haven't had any lucid dreams. It is bugging me so much and I don't know what to do to get some more lucids.

----------


## Jamoca

I remembered absolutely no dreams last night. None at all. Of course, I did stay up until 2 in the morning at a friends house, so that would account for my lack of dreams. Even still, it is so annoying. Ah well, tonight is the night. I will have a lucid dream, I will have a lucid dream.

----------


## Jamoca

Damnit, I went to bed at 10 last night and all I remember is something about a lighter.

----------


## Jamoca

Finally I remembered some dreams! It feels good to know what my mind was doing last night while I was asleep. 

*Sprawling Warehouse by the Beach*
I was walking along a rocky beach shore, down from along a cliff face. There was a sprawling estate there, and somehow I knew that it was my house. The thing was, the house was more like a warehouse. It occurred to me that I had not thoroughly explored the estate, so off I went to climb around and see what I could see. The first room I came to was a big open room on the beachside. It had all these dirty glass windows, some broken out, that gave it a very "abandoned factory" look. I was going to walk into the house, but then I realized it was so decrepit that it might collapse on me. I took some rocks and started throwing them on the ground in an effort to shake up the building and make the glass break, but all I did was spread up dust.

I can't remember what else happened in this dream, but I remember it being fairly long and detailed. It was highly visual, the visuals of the factory were tremendously detailed. 

*AP Euro*
I had filled out all of my AP Euro questions which were due friday and I was very happy.

*School*
I remember walking past the school and seeing a group of kids in a car. This girl I dated was in the car and she got out and gave me a hug. It was nice to talk to her. I can't remember what else happened, I have a faint memory of riding a bus, but nothing more.

*Long Hair*
Something to do with this one guy with long greasy looking hair.

----------


## Jamoca

*Genuine Scoop!*
This is weird, I remember right as I woke up someone saying "Pat's Genuine Scoop!" It sounds like some kind of Ice Cream brand or something. It was pretty funny.

*Volleyball Girls*
I was at school at the track and this guy was telling me all the girls on the volleyball team who had had sex. It was funny because they were doing some sort of butt exercise in which they would stick their butts up against a big exercise yoga ball and do this really sexual looking butt shake. Apparently a number of these girls were having sex with this one short odd looking guy. I thought it was really strange that they would do that, but hey, if that is what they like.

*Metal Transfer*
Some guy was lecturing about how when certain metals transfered into other metals it created a byproduct of beautiful glass. It was a very cool nature lecture about how amazing nature is. It's true really. Everything is nature in some way, if you look at it right. 

*Dry Erase Board*
I was in my science class drawing stick figures on the dry erase board. Wahoo.

----------


## Jamoca

*Concert, Banjos, and Skating*
I was at a big music concert, but I couldn't hear any music and I couldn't see any musicians. I didn't notice much though. I sat with a number of kids from my school. They were laughing and smiling and looked like they were having fun. Somehow I knew that two of the kids were on LSD. They were sort of entwined in each other's arms. I told them to go sit underneath a rose bush because I figured that on acid the roses would look incredible. I never thought about the thorns. 

I then found myself walking up the hill I had been sitting on until I reached a house. Outside of the house was a big white door which was being painted. There was a little "wet paint" sign on the door. The door was laid out on the grass to be painted. Of course, I walked right over it, leaving nasty footprints on the white paint. I started talking to the owner of the house, and I asked them if I could go into their house to apply sunscreen. I had just remembered that I had forgotten to put on any sunscreen. Inside the house I saw something that made me get distracted and I walked back out before I had any sunscreen.

I walked out and instead of leaving a house, I left a hotel. I was now on the streets of San Rafael. Lots of people with banjos walked by, including a lady with a beautiful looking Deering. I yelled, "BANJOS!" But I got a dirty look from a lot of people so I quieted down. I remembered that I was walking to the Banjo Gathering.

Then I quickly forgot when I saw my friend riding a skateboard. He was hella shredding, he rode off a car and got huge air then landed in a primo then did a bunch of other crazy stuff. I don't skate so I don't know the lingo but it looked sick. Then I ran into another friend, and we were now at my high school. Apparently if we showed up at school we would get free Gordos/Gordis Burritios. Gordis was somehow the girl version of Gordo's.

And...That's All Folks!

----------


## Jamoca

*Ogre Man*
I was being held by a massive ogre man, he was undead or something like that. He was in some way supernatural, because I was holding a hatchet and hacking at him and it didn't phase him. The hatchet cut cleanly through his skin. But the weird thing was, there was no blood or muscle, just more skin. I cut through his arm and the flesh rejoined. Very strange.

*Samet*
Something to do with my science teacher. I believe he was collecting homework, and I didnt' have mine. 

*Open Eyes*
I dreamt I was laying in bed with my eyes wide open, then my alarm went off and I opened my eyes for real. It was very odd, opening my eyes when I thought that they were open already.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bela Fleck & The Flecktones*
I was at a Bela Fleck and the Flecktones concert and it was great. Actually, I went to a show in real life the past two nights from 10 to 1 in the morning, and that was awesome. In the dream it was just as good.

*Modular Houses*
I was standing in this little enclosed area, surrounded by trees and stuff. It was called "The Nest". There were a few houses around where we were. There were a couple of pedestals next to the houses. Someone said that the houses were "modular" and of course, I knew what that meant. It meant I needed to press the pedestals. I pressed one, and the houses started to shift. Different rooms of the houses shifted around until the houses had shifted to a whole new layout. Now I knew exactly what they meant when they said that the houses were modular. 

*Demo Iphone*
My friend had bought my brother a new iPhone. My brother doesn't have an iphone, only and ipod touch. He didn't even want an iphone. But my friend somehow decided that the ipod touch wasn't good enough. So now my other friend was trying to help my brother program the ipod. He was running a demo program on the ipod, and he handed it to me to test out. I didn't know what to do so I closed the program and my friend started yelling at me. Obviously I hadn't been supposed to do that, it somehow messed up the whole thing and broke the ipod. Now my friend took the ipod and hung it up in my hallway. The odd thing was, it was pouring rain in the hallway. It was very odd. 

*Terrorizing the Animals*
I was standing at my school where the football field should have been. The field was still there, actually, but it was covered in big trees and forest shrubs and assorted flora and fauna. I was walking around looking at all the stuff when I saw a guy bike past. I knew him, he was named Luca. I asked if anyone else knew him, and a few people did. Apparently he was a fat little weird kid. 

Then my friends started yelling for some reason. I was trying to find a tree to pee behind and they all started yelling and chasing these weird furry bug creatures which skittered along the ground. I told them not to, because the animals were Grateful Dead critters. I yelled at one friend to stop terrorizing the animals but he didn't listen. So I threw him onto the ground. Right then my cell phone started ringing and I woke up. 

*Facebook*
I had 35 new notifications on Facebook! 35!

----------


## Jamoca

*Triple Fudge Brownies*
I can't remember any visuals from any dreams last night or anything like that, but the weirdest occurrence happened when I woke up this morning. My alarm didn't go off so my mom woke me up. 

When she woke me I said, "Did my alarm go off?" She said "No." Then I said, "Did you get the triple fudge brownies?" "What?" "The triple fudge brownies, the flavor of brownies we have? Do you have them?"

It made so much sense. Then suddenly I realized I was a babbling fool. I said, "Its early, I don't know what I'm talking about." and my mom stopped worrying about me. But in the shower I started to wonder, what was I talking about?

----------


## Jamoca

*Stealing*
I was at Macy's, stealing shirts. Well, not quite. I was at some store that I thought was called Macie's (note the spelling difference), but it looked nothing like Macy's nor did it cary similar clothes. This Macie's sold high end hipster attire. I saw a t-shirt that I really liked, it was sort of tie-dye, except it also had a cool logo printed on it. I took the shirt and started to walk out the door when an alarm went off. I was with my family and I believe we all bolted. 

*Naked in the Pond*
There was a party at home with lots of people around the house. I was out in the front yard in the pond, naked, dancing around. It was great fun. I didn't care in the slightest bit that a lot of people were around and would see us. 

I got out of the pond and saw some men working in the trees. They were gardening the trees or repairing the trees or something. Anyway, a few big construction looking guys with ladders were in the trees. I didn't care that everyone else saw me, but as soon as these guys saw me I freaked out. I was so embarrassed. I didn't know what to do. I ran to find a towel.

*Sex Change*
I walked out into the backyard and saw a boat in the canal. On it I could see a woman. But I was looking for my brother. I called out his name and heard no response. Then the woman yelled at me. She couldn't see me, but she could hear me. Those were her words. I realized that she was my brother, but he had a sex change operation. haha.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams last night, just emotions.

----------


## Jamoca

*Wandering through Town*
I was wandering around down town by myself, I think. The first part of the dream is very hazy. But then I remember meeting up with a large group of people. It was all guys, and they were sitting in a circle on the pavement eating food. I grabbed some food and climbed up on this banister thing and started throwing food at people. A few of them starting to throw stuff back at me. In response I threw more food and tried to walk backward along the banister so I wouldn't be hit. I jumped down and ran away up the street. I can't remember the middle part of the dream too well, but I remember a few girls in cars driving around.

Then I walked back down the driveway to where I was before. This time the same people were still there. This one guy, Shawheen, who is really annoying, was there. He kept on trying to hit me with a chair. I realized we were standing in a yard sale and he was using their sale stuff to try and hit me. I blocked all his attacks with ease. As we fought I looked in the window of the house and saw a lady sitting on the floor playing a mandolin. It made me very happy. 

*Something Else?*
I can't quite remember this. Hmm. It seems I was by a river of sorts. Ugh, I wish I could remember more of my dreams so I could have a lucid dream. 

*Glass Taco*
This was a dream I had from a few nights ago that I forgot to write down. I was at some store and they had all these glass tacos with tubes inside them. Apparently they were some kind of smoking apparatus, although I didn't see how.

----------


## Jamoca

*Broken Book*
It began in a parking lot at school. My dad was driving around and talking to me. I can't exactly remember what he was talking about but it involved the combustion engine and how it's invention revolutionized the world. My dad was racing around the lot and I remember him driving over cones and stuff. Then we pulled up alongside the school bus and I climbed out the window and into the bus. I started talking to everyone on the bus and having a good time. Then I climbed back into the car. My dad was driving me to my friend's house. 

At my friends house I felt like giving everybody hugs. So I did. Hugs for everyone. I also had a little book. It was really really small, no bigger than a dime, but it was as thick as a normal book and had real writing in it. But while I was hugging people my friend squished my book beneath his fingers and turned it to dust. I was really mad at him now for ruining my book.

*Toothless Prophet*
I was talking to somebody and I told them that they were a toothless prophet. It meant a butt, and "Words of Wisdom from the Toothless Prophet" meant farts.

*Colored Pencil*
I had two pencils on my desk, one was blue. But someone took my blue pencil and rubbed it against another pencil and turned them both blue.

*Bike Parts*
My brother had all these fancy new parts on his bike. They were black and looked futuristic. Namely, he had new pedals.

*No City*
I was standing in a city, high on a sky scraper. Slowly at first I saw the world becoming covered in city-scape. The grass become covered in sky scrapers and smog and it rose around me like cubes, surrounding me and encompassing the entire world. Now the sky scrapers rose up quickly like elevators until...BOOM. It collapsed. The entire world was in ruins. I sat in a small grassy field in the middle of a massive city. My friends were there. It was the last solace of humanity in this massive ruined city.

And my friend wanted weed. In this new city area it was very hard to get the ganja. I asked this dealer were to get it and he directed me to an old lady. Suddenly a man began talking into a megaphone. His booming voice was heard all over the ruins of the city. 

I hid under a table. I had seen the man before. He was walking around with some sort of futuristic gun device. I didn't know what it was. Now I knew. He was a terrorist of sorts. We were trapped in this cramped space. Ugh.

*Obstacle Course*
I was crawling through an obstacle course, through tubes and tunnels and over bridges and woody embankments. 

I came to the end of the course and met a fierce enemy. He was a robot who did battle. He picked up his 5 swords and two small gnomes came out to fight against him. It turned into a video game. Zoom out. I am at my computer, rearranging the dock. It looks so surreal. The computer doesn't work.

Zoom out further. I am at 8th grade graduation. Everyone who should be there is there, but there are people from high school who are there. It is very odd.

----------


## Jamoca

*Politics*
I was talking politics with my grandma over a glass of orange juice and some cottage cheese.

----------


## Jamoca

*Elevator, Driving, and Mushrooms*
It began with me getting on an elevator. I walked inside this elevator and a few other people were in it. The only other people in there was my dad, me, a woman, and a few people I can't remember. My dad was angry at me for some reason. I can't remember exactly what he was saying at all, but I got the feeling it was mad. The woman, I don't know what was up with her. I remember her being angry too, but then all of a sudden she bent over and stuck out her butt and started backing it up into me. I put my hands on her hips and starting grinding sort of, and then the elevator door opened and she ran out. I ran out too, right out of my gym door and right outside to the front of my school. This kid I know who plays bass was there, and he was selling mushrooms. I didn't want to buy any, but then I ended up buying one. These weren't any mushrooms, they were psylocibes, magic mushrooms. The price was $5 for one mushroom, not a very good deal. I bought one and he handed me this odd looking stem. 

Then I have a vague memory of being in my band room, but I can't quite place it.

Next thing I know, I'm standing waiting for the bus. A girl walks up who has the same yellow shoes as me. We high-shoe and it was very fun. This neighbor of mine who I used to hang out with shows up. He starts talking about how because he goes to a private school he gets to hang out on Haight Street all day long and smoke weed. 

I walked away and walked up to a car. It was a red truck, kind of beat up looking. I got in and saw that a black man was sitting on the other side. He was my parole officer, apparently I was in trouble for something or other and had been assigned him. Now he was here to teach me to drive. So I got into the car and put the key in, but it didn't go all the way in. This way, the car could only go backward. So I tried to drive down the highway with my teacher, being able to only drive backwards. It was very dangerous, but what did I care? 

*The Theater*
I was in this theater, but it was like all of the seats were suspended on planets. It was odd. I climbed onto a seat and began to watch the play. I was with my mom and dad. But I don't remember any play. I just remember getting down off the planet and walking. It was a parade. A giant robot was chasing people around, but it was lots of fun. It was a rave! Some girl was shirtless and she pulled on her nipples. They stretched like spaghetti. I pulled on my nipples to see what would happen and my belly button shot milky liquid everywhere. Gross. Flashing lights appeared, shining on me. My pants were off and I looked down at my dick. 

Oh god, this is embarrassing, I thought. I'm surrounded by shirtless girls, my belly button is lactating, and now my dick. It was shrinking. And turning blue. And dancing. It looked like a little dancing colored bump. Oh god, it was terrible.

My dad was there, but then he left. I followed him. He was in his room, at a hotel, chilling. Then a man walked in. It was a music camp thing, not a rave! The guy was mad because my dad hadn't stayed for the whole thing. I couldn't blame him, it wasn't great music. But the guy was showing the music t-shirts. They looked really cool. They had bears on them. I wish I could have stayed.

----------


## Jamoca

*Peppercorn Jack*
It's a delicious cheese

*Black Balloon*
I had a huge black balloon.

----------


## Jamoca

*High*
I just have a vague memory of this dream, it involved me getting baked with some people. Not very interesting dream. 

I know I had a lot of other really cool dreams but I forgot them upon waking up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Crackers*
I had some crackers in my backpack and my dad found them and he was really upset. It was a disaster for me, he was soo mad. I don't know why, it was just some unleavened bread. 

*Theater*
I was in a movie theater, some guy was talking loudly so I yelled at him to be quite and then I went to the other end of the theater, other nonsense transpired, I thought it was saturday.

----------


## Jamoca

*Soccer*
I was at the amphitheatre at school, then we ran down on the field and started to play soccer. Some guy was mad because I was kicking his ball around. And then some people started talking about who the "world's biggest stoner" was. They decided he was a guy in this movie "Super High Me". Hah.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bus Ride*
I was on the bus, but it was one of the strangest bus rides I have ever been on. First of all, I was reading a magazine. It was the Banjo Newsletter, but there was this article that was very explicit. In fact, it was a porno. But the weird thing was it took place at my school, and the girl had the same name of a girl I know, except that she looked completely different. The bus driver took away my magazine and put it up on a shelf up high on the bus. 

So instead of getting mad I reached into my pocket and pulled out a little vial of liquid. Suspended in the liquid was some gold flakes. It was supposed to be drank to give special superpowers. I didn't know exactly what they did, but I knew it was cool. I was holding it and then the person next to me snatched it out of my hands and the gold flew out. In its place was some small clear crystals. I was upset because my gold magic was lost. I looked on the bus seats for it and found a ton of gold flakes and then I realized it was the crystals that  I really wanted, not the gold. The crystal was the real magic thing. I was planning on eating one crystal when I got to school. Maybe it was a psychedelic. It looked like 2C-B or something. 

This girl I know got on the bus at a stop. She sat down without saying anything to me and we kept driving. We drove past the bay and then I saw a strange sight. A huge man was laying in the bay, stretching across it. A crane was trying to lift him out, but I guess he didn't want to leave. It was a very funny sight. This man was an absolute giant. Like he must have been a mile tall. How odd.

----------


## Jamoca

*Dancing in the Fields*
I was in the middle of my high school's football field, except that there were no numbers on it and it was raised up like a small hill. I was dancing on the field in the rain and above me kites were flying. It was beautiful, very hippy like and happy. I was running around in this field watching the kites fly in the rainy wind. I walked to the edge of the hill. But instead of joy, I saw a horrid site. A banjo was in the road and a big truck came roaring along and crushed the banjo under its wheels. I was stunned. But my friends dragged me away so I could rejoin the dancing and joy.

Next thing I know, I'm in the bandroom at school. There are a couple of couches in there. This girl who I dated but can't tell if I still like was there. I was sitting on a chair and she was in the couches across from me. Suddenly she reached over and unbuttoned my pants. I was sort of stunned, but I realized that she wanted to read what it said on my pants. They were a pair of old hand my down lucky jeans so they said, "LUCKY YOU" on the fly. She thought it was cute. Then I had to go. I stood up and gave her a hug, but she was standing on the couch and I wasn't so my head was sort of in her crotch. Being a dream hug I felt an instant emotional connection to her. It was very moving. She pulled me onto the couch with her and we cuddled and I felt very happy.

*Penguin Movie*
I was making a movie, or someone else was, and I was going to be in it. I had a star wars themed suit, which also had little penguin designs on it. Very cool.

----------


## Jamoca

I know I had so many dreams, and I know they must have been very detailed, but I can't read my dream journal! How aggravating. My handwriting is just so bad and scrawled out. Here are a few words I can make out...Cutting bones (?)...Hotguts (?) (?) Mnpwaiods (???!)...action fitting guts usphiamnk? 

What the heck. I wish I could remember these, I feel like I am missing so much.

And I really haven't been doing reality checks in so long. I never reality check and I don't attempt WILD anymore and consequently, I haven't had a lucid dream in what most definitely has been months now. At least 3 months, if not 4. This is so aggravating. I really miss lucid dreams. I almost never forget to write in my dream journal, but I got out of the habit of reality checking and that habit is so hard to cultivate again. This sucks.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fish Tacos*
I was with some guy in a shady looking underground club. We were buying of all things, tortillas. And these tortillas had chunks of fish in the center, cooked into the bread. I, being a vegetarian, did not like this one bit and did not want to eat it. 
Walking out to his car I saw that there was all this crunchy stuff on the ground. I commented that it was like valium, or something like that.

Odd dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bunk Bed*
My family and I were gathered around a bunk bed in my room. I was standing on top of it and I had a skateboard and was sort of riding around. I was worried the mattress would fall through the slots it was supported on. Like, the mattress was very soft and squishy and I didn't think the bunk bed system would support it. 

Next thing I remember, I'm walking downtown with some people. They keep pointing out all the people who they see as we walk who they remember. It was weird, because I sort of remembered who they all where. But then I could hear them talking about me too. Very odd.

And then my relatives were in the house, and I remember talking to them about something or other.

----------


## venusflesh

> And I really haven't been doing reality checks in so long. I never reality check and I don't attempt WILD anymore and consequently, I haven't had a lucid dream in what most definitely has been months now. At least 3 months, if not 4. This is so aggravating. I really miss lucid dreams. I almost never forget to write in my dream journal, but I got out of the habit of reality checking and that habit is so hard to cultivate again. This sucks.



You gotta get back in the habit, man!  :smiley: 

It's funny, I stopped doing reality checks regularly the past couple weeks, but I've still had 2 lucid dreams... weird. I'm trying to get back in the habit again, though.

----------


## Jamoca

> You gotta get back in the habit, man! 
> 
> It's funny, I stopped doing reality checks regularly the past couple weeks, but I've still had 2 lucid dreams... weird. I'm trying to get back in the habit again, though.



I know! It's so annoying when something weird happens in real life and I think, "Whatever" and then an hour after I think, "Oh no! I should have RCd!"

----------


## Jamoca

*Hike*
I was going on a hike with my grandma. My whole family was coming too. It was this secret spot, except that it was pretty much in the location of an open field in front of my middle school. We drove there and got out of the car. I saw my PE teacher from last year waiting for me. 

We walked down the path to this secret place. It was some kind of theme park for little kids, and I had been there before when I was little. There were all these little houses. We were standing looking at them and of course, I farted. In the dream it didn't smell bad, but my mom made a big deal about it and made me feel really bad. 

Then I was with some friends trying to get mushrooms. We had some, but only enough for one person, so we were going to go find a bush and get mushrooms out of it. I didn't think that it was dangerous to eat wild mushrooms.

----------


## Jamoca

*ALL CAPS*
This is sort of a lame dream. It involves me being on facebook, a common enough theme considering I spend way too much time online, probably an hour a day, if not more. I had gotten a message from some girl which was in ALL CAPS. It said something like, "FRIDAY OMG LOL DATT ISS DUMB?!" and I knew it was not nice. I was offended. 

*Alarum?*
It says this in my dream notebook, I don't know what it means though...

----------


## Jamoca

*Band Party and Immersive Video Games*
I found myself walking to the band room after a concert, except that there was some sort of roofed area over the garden in front of the band room. People were putting gear and equipment back into the band room. After unloading gear I walked into the room. There was some kind of party going on inside. I was holding a drink in my hand, in a fancy wine glass. I poured the drink all over a couch inside the bandroom. I bent down to see if it had stained and saw that the entire couch was covered in some kind of protective coating. 

Right then I decided to get out of the band room. I ran out and the roof was gone, it was pouring rain now. I ran around in the rain, but I didn't feel soaking wet. I could see my clothes becoming wet but I still felt nice and warm. I was greeting all these people, kids who go to my school. I said "hi" to everyone I recognized. It was a very nice experience. I felt bonded to these people as I ran around in the rain, under trees to try and find dry spots. 

Next thing I know, I'm running to the bathroom. Actually, I don't remember doing this but it is referenced later on so I figure this would be the most likely spot for it. And then the next thing I know, I'm immersed in this video game world. By name the game was some Mario thing, but it was like nothing I had ever seen. I was supposed to be playing the game while I waited for my friend to come in. 

So in this game, I found myself suspended high in the air in a cartoonish world. I flew around, and dropped down into the water. But as soon as I hit the water, a giant koi fish appeared. A voice boomed "Beware of Glurp!" I had to get out of the water before Glurp ate me. I jumped up out of the water and flew high into the air. The game was a box. I could only fly so high and go so far to any horizontal direction. You could see the corners of the box, it was all very poor graphics for a video game. But at the same time, the characters, like Glurp and me, whoever I was, the characters were so detailed and perfect, yet cartoonish.

So I flew high in the air and landed on a brown island in the corner of the game box. And suddenly, I find myself running across a field, sunny now, at my school. I meet the people I was with before and they tell me I was in the bathroom for a while, since I last ran in there. We start playing hacky sack in a circle, kicking the sack around.

Suddenly I hear my alarm ring and I am ethereally ripped out of the dream and forced back into my physical body.

*Sitar Banjo*
I had this banjo in a fancy gig bag case, and the banjo was a "sitar banjo". I didn't see the banjo outside of the case, but I knew that it was fancy. I was looking forward to playing it.

----------


## Jamoca

*Flooded Homes*
My family had, for some reason or another, decided to flood our house by letting our sink run until the entire house, every single room, was filled ceiling high with water. I have no idea why we did it, it made no sense. But we did it, that was the important thing. I was walking around underwater playing my banjo. I remember thinking that I was holding my breath, but I was not concerned for how I got oxygen. I didn't feel any oxygen deprivation and could keep holding my breath forever. The thoughts of how strange this was never crossed my mind. Oh, I was shirtless too. So there I was, shirtless, playing my banjo, walking around the house, which was filled up with water.

It was quite an interesting situation to be in, really. Haha.

I realized we needed to drain the water, so I set down my banjo and walked over to the sliding glass door. I opened it a little and water began to pour out of the crack. It occurred to me that if I opened it up all the way, the rush of water pouring out would likely flush me, as well as all possessions we have in our house, outside and into the backyard. So of course, I opened the door all the way. A wall of water crashed over me and our the door, but I stayed where I was. The water behaved like real water in how it flowed and behaved, but it didn't drag me with it. That was pretty odd.

The next thing I know, I'm at school. I was walking up to these lunch tables. In the dream they were massive, three times bigger than me at least. They towered high above me. As I was walking up to the tables I saw something white splash onto my arm. I instantly thought that a seagull had pooped on my head. I ran my hand through my hair and of course found the disgusting seagull poop. It was nasty, and I tried to wipe it off and onto the lunch tables or something. 

Suddenly an odd thought ran through my head. I'm dreaming, I thought, I have no need to even bother getting this poop out of my hair. It doesn't matter anyway because everyone around me isn't real, and the poop isn't even real!  That thought ran through my mind, fleetingly, and then I forgot about it.

I ended the dream telling the kids I was with how I had filled my house all the way up with water. At this point I wondered how I had been able to breath. Haha, I never remembered my short lived lucid realization.

----------


## Jamoca

*Prune*
Hah, I don't really remember this one.

"Prune, nonsensical, etc, at school."

Nonsensical is right. That makes no sense.

*Shrooms*
Two of my friends had taken shrooms at school and were about to get on the bus as they were feeling it. I was a little jealous, but I also knew they wouldn't have a good time tripping at school.

*Video Game*
I was watching this video game trailer/demo. It was called "Fallout 3" or "Revolution 3" or something like that. I remember becoming very immersed in the game. I started off in this platform high up in the air, and then I jumped through a glass window and onto this big yellow tube. I was running along the tube shooting at zombies or something, and then I reached the end. I had to throw a grenade into something quickly or I would die. I died. I restarted and this time I finished the level. But the game didn't really end. I walked into this room and everyone was talking about the Lair of the Bear camp. My friend started saying "Boooooooo" When someone said Stanford. It was pretty funny.

*Sleeping*
I don't remember most of this dream, but I remember being in a house with a number of my relatives, getting ready to go to sleep. I was preparing my sleeping bag and some other stuff. It was going to be an interesting night. Unfortunately I can't remember more. 

*Test and Motorcycles*
This dream began with the conclusion of me and my friends finishing a test. We walked out of the testing center and straight into the County Fair. There were lots of smells and cool things to look at. I walked around for a little and I realized I wanted to meet up with my friends. I tried to call one of my friends on his phone, but I got a text message thing instead. 

I found a few friends as well as my mom and brother. We were looking at these delicious looking colored churros, and I really wanted one. But I decided to get a cinnamon bun instead. Right when I was about to get my cinnamon bun my mom decided we had to leave. My  mom and I got in the car, but my younger brother got in a different car.

We were racing down the highway and I saw my brother driving behind us. It was weird, because he is younger than me and shouldn't have his license, but in my dream he was 16 and I was 15, but somehow I still thought he was younger than me. It was the oddest logic, I couldn't begin to explain it. 

As we were driving my mom saw these bandits by the road. Big white vans, waiting to rob unsuspecting travelers. As we rounded a turn the bandits converged on our car, both vans and motorcycles. I was driving now. I swerved the car off road, and on road again, using crazy driving maneuvers. Next thing I know, I'm driving a motorcycle. My mom has been left behind me. It is blistering hot, and if I get stopped by the bandits so far from civilization I know I will surely die. I see the bandits fighting and knocking each other of motorcycles. Brutal. I rev up the engine and the chase is on. We ride for a while, and I realize I am low on gas. In a last ditch attempt to save myself I ride up a steep Aztec like staircase and over the other side.

The motorcyclists who follow me are a couple of kids in my spanish class. I beg them to spare me, but the close in. I keep riding the motorcycle but I know I'm losing hope. These kids are coming nearer, I can't outride them. 

And I remember no more.

----------


## Jamoca

*Spanish Class*
I was in my spanish class, except it was in the gym. Class ended and I went to my next class...and it was spanish too! Nooo. I was sitting in my chair with my legs spread open and I realized my genitals were showing to the class. I was soooo embarrassed. And some other kids in class started a huge fight that turned into a massive dog pile.

----------


## Jamoca

*Razor Lock and more Spanish!*
I was in the bathroom in my house when I noticed the small window was open. Strange, I thought. Generally we keep this window closed. I tried to push it shut and lock it, but someone had sabotaged the lock. It seemed someone had a plan to try and break into the house when my family was out. The window could no longer lock, so they would be able to squeeze through. (It's a very small window). 

I peered into the mechanism of the lock to try and garner and understanding of how it function. Inside was a razor blade which lay along the bottom of the lock. When the window slid shut the razor slid underneath a thin slot between a different razor blade and the bottom of the window. This craft mechanism created a lock which could not be forced open, would cut the fingers of any who tried to open it, and could easily be unlocked. I needed to re attach both razor blades, which I attempted to do.

At some point I walked from the bathroom to my room, possible to get a screwdriver or something. Out my window I saw my spanish teacher. She was surprised to see me. Weird, because she was fooling around in my backyard with her husband and baby son. She started to quiz me on spanish to see if I was prepared for the final. I wasn't.

*Music Class*
I was in music class. We had a sub, but the teacher was there. He was just in his office doing work. I laid down in one of the big comfy chairs in the corner of the bandroom. Right then the teacher stormed out and started to yell at all of us. I was pretty frightened, but he does it often enough that it isn't a huge deal when it happens.

----------


## Jamoca

*Grey Hair*
I was looking in the mirror and I noticed I had gray hair. It was so strange, but I didn't think too much about it. I just thought, Oh, some of my hair is gray, no big deal. Hah.

*West Elm*
My mom had bought this item from some furniture store that had a kids name on it. It was a box of juice or a vase or something. The kids name was written on it and I thought it was pretty funny.

*Angry Sheriff*
I was in my front yard with my mom, sitting on a bench talking. A big bus filled with what looked like partying guys drove by. They were yelling out obscenities so I yelled back and told them to shut up. Suddenly their bus screeched to a halt, and then backed up until it was right in front of my house. Fat sheriff men piled out and started waving their guns around.

All of a sudden a swat team appeared to protect my family and I. The frat boy sheriffs were threatening us. The SWAT men told my brother and I to run around the side of the house and enter the back, but they told my mom to wait out with them where she was in danger. I wanted her to come with us so she wouldn't get hurt but the SWAT team would have none of that. So my brother and I ran inside and waited in the house.

*Bong*
My mom, brother, dad and I were in a store. There were all these bongs and pipes everywhere and my mom wanted to get one. She wanted me to pick one out. They were all plastic and cheap looking, but I picked this small blue one. It was pretty weird, it didn't really look like a bong. So then I was at home with my brother. I thought it was odd to have a bong with my little brother, who is too young for these things. 

*Jehovah's Witness*
My old English teacher, who was absolutely atrocious, was there. We were at her house. It was a fancy house up high in the woods. She had a bed outside under the trees. I understood this as being a practice of jehovah's witnesses, and she was one.  

I left her house and went out in the street and my friend came driving down the hill and jumped out and said hi. It was odd.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams last night. Bummer....augh.

----------


## Jamoca

*School Party*
I was running up to one classroom I'm in and the teacher was in there and everyone was having a party. It was a lot of fun. My friend offered me some donuts, but I turned them down. Then I remember running outside as fast as I could to grab my stuff from the top of the amphitheatre. 

This dream actually had a lot more elements here, I'm rushing because my mom wants me out the door. We are about to leave for Montana and I won't be updating for a week or so. Wish me luck.

*Arcade and Concentrated Smoke*
Back at my house. My friend has this weird looking arcade game in my room, it ejects really old coins and everyone is having fun looking at how old the coins are. I mean, when you win you get old coins. And then my friend drove up with this weird air gun thing. Except it was a pipe of sorts. His friend started to hit it and I saw my mom coming. I told him to put it away but he didn't and my mom saw. She got really mad but I later found out it was because she thought it was sexual. She never realized it was a device for smoking weed really efficiently. Next, I was rolling up a joint with this gummy weed stuff. Lots of weed in this dream, haha.

----------


## Jamoca

I'm back, I have a ton of dreams to write down but not much time to write them. I'm only going to write last nights dreams down.

*Skiing into a Candy Cliff*
I skiied off a cliff, my aunt and cousin followed me. At the bottom I looked back at the cliff. It was made out of candy, all kinds. I pulled off a box of candied cheerios. Mmm. They were delicious. My cousin pulled off these gummy strips. 

*Band*
The band teacher, who normally gets super angry was being really chill. All these kids in the class were jamming and he wasn't pissed at all. 

*AP Euro*
I was talking to my brother and he said he was in my ap euro class, even though he is middle school.

----------


## Jamoca

*Locked at School*
I was in this caterpillar arcade style video game, but it was three dimensional. My mom was telling me that I wasn't allowed to watch a halloween movie because it would give me nightmares. I climbed out of the game and into a middle school conference. I was Harry Potter and the Principal was Voldemort. He tried to reveal me. I had a profound sense of deja vu and knew exactly how to hide so he couldn't see me. First I hid behind a tree, then right when he was about to reveal me some third party used their magic to make me disappear. 

Now it became some school function of my school. It was a dance. They had all these donuts and I was stuffing my face. 

This girl who had supposedly lent me a study sheet for the math final came up and we hugged. It was a long and passionate hug, and my hand ran down her back and over her butt. Then everyone started dancing. But I couldn't find her. I tried to find an exit but the school had locked the gym up. There was no leaving. 

Suddenly it was war. People were running, big colored war banners were flying, and planes were shooting color. It was a strange war, with no bullets or blood. I knew that it was a world war, and in front of my eyes the gym was transformed into the world. It was the entire world in front of my eyes, sloping away. Us, in the gym, were giants, walking the earth. It wasn't frightening, it wasn't comical either. It was urgent, that's how I describe it. I didn't feel scared, but I knew it was very important that whatever we were doing be done. That's all I remember.

----------


## Jamoca

*Coffee and Cuddles*
I was laying on the ground under a big coffee machine with a cute girl. Although I do not drink coffee in real life, I poured myself a great big cup and sprayed whipped cream on top. The weird thing was, as soon as I went to get a sip, the whipped cream completely disappeared and melted. I was a little confused and had another go at drinking my coffee. Once again the coffee disappeared before it reached my mouth, in the strangest manner. I resigned myself to laying on the ground. The girl next to me was very cute and we started to cuddle with each other. She said that she "Wished we were still together so that we could snuggle". I didn't know what to say, so I just layed there. 

*Biking*
I was with a group of other people and we were all riding our bikes across a flat plain. We were on a pebbly trail with nice grass on either side and we biked up to a big lake. The trail split to go around the trail, on either side. One of the kids biked the wrong way and it looked like he would be lost from the group. But somehow he rode his bike over the water and ended up right next to us. It was very odd.

*Killing the Dog*
Some woman was in my house and she was throwing candy on the ground. I knew that if my dog ate it he would be killed and I didn't want him to die. I yelled at the lady for throwing it. She started throwing more chocolate, and I was getting a little frightened. Very frightened, she was going to kill my dog! 


*A long awaited Lucid*
I was in the kitchen, and suddenly I came to the realization that I had been dreaming. I was overjoyed because I hadn't been lucid in so long. I was rolling around on the floor in ecstatic joy. I did the first thing I could think to do and gained super powers. Now I had to go test these powers out so I ran into my moms room. The lucidity started to fade at this point, but it was still an incredible dream. 

I ran into my moms room to try and steal her tea. I don't know exactly what I was thinking, but I knew it had to be done. Using my incredible super human speed I flew into her room and grabbed a cup of tea and ran out. In real life, my mom doesn't even have tea in her room or anything like that. It was strange. 

I became aware of the fact that I was a girl. There were other girls in my moms room, and they were pretty hot. I walked outside and they were in the hot tub too. I didn't think anything of the fact that I was a girl, which signaled that I had probably lost all lucidity. But it was still a great dream. I could see all the layers of the atmosphere in front of me like a rainbow, and a voice said that I was the best athlete in the world. I tried to jump all the way into the stratosphere. It was so weird.

Then I landed and this guy was racing boats. This part was lame. He tried to download something out of a magazine, very weird, he wanted to invite us to the boat race by the bridge, I was losing presence of mind, losing, my brother waking me, I'm awake.

----------


## Jamoca

*Chillout Spot*
I was at this big looking forlorn industrial type military base. Trees were growing back over the cement and it was starting to look organic again. My friends knew of a special spot they could reach by climbing through a tunnel, it was apparently really secluded and cool, so I crawled in after them to reach it. It was a little area, with some chairs, it was pretty nice. We were unreachable by the outside world and that was a good feeling.

*Devoted to Movies*
I don't know what this dream is about, but in my notebook it says, "Devon, devoted to movies". I remember writing it but I don't remember the dream at all.

*Mountain Lion on Campus*
It began with me at home. I was in my backyard and I was laying on the ground. All these people were riding at me with bikes, making it look like they were about to ride over my head, but at the last second they would turn away. I was frightened but I also thought it was a lot of fun. 

I walked inside and ran into a woman on the carpet who was an aid or something at my school. She asked me if I had been in P.E. third period when "A mountain lion ate a girl and her dad on the sand dunes." I was in P.E. third period, so the girl was in my class! I was freaked out that a mountain lion would be at school. The sand dunes only registered for a second, then I forgot that we didn't have sand dunes at my school. 

I remembered that I had left my backpack outside and the mountain lion would be able to tear it up and ruin all my stuff. I didn't know what to do, but I had to get it back. I ran outside but could not find my backpack. Apparently it was already gone. 

I walked back and was now at the site of the actual school. Kids swarmed around me. Some guy in my grade walked up and offered me "magic milk". The significance of this would be that I just watched a Clockwork Orange and they drank drugged milk in that movie. Apparently you slipped a packet in the milk and then when you drank it it got you high. I was talking to him about it when I saw a guy wearing my hat. I snatched it off his head and feigned that I was going to hit him with it and he cowered. I felt very powerful as everyone around me laughed. I made the man look like a fool by pretending to throw my hat at him and all sorts of mean tricks. But, he had stolen my hat. 

My mom woke me.

----------


## Jamoca

*Eskimo Factory*
I crawled through a small tunnel and entered a giant factory. In this factory Eskimos were produced, for what reason I do not know. I remember that these eskimos were made, and then they were decapitated and their heads were harvested for some strange purpose. I can't remember how the eskimos (inuit indians) were produced, but it was absolutely a factory in all senses of the world. I was emotionally detached from watching. The deaths didn't bother me, there needed to be less eskimos in the world

Next I found myself retaking the band final, I was not pleased because I thought I was done with that. 

Also I wrote something in my notebook that said "Cowsiggy" I don't know what it means.

As I left the tunnel I saw that the tunnel was really big now and I realized I was dreaming, but at this moment I was painfully awakened.

----------


## Jamoca

My friend slept over last night and he was talking in his sleep, it was pretty funny.
*Bluegrass Shirt*
I had this T-Shirt with all these banjos on it and I felt so cool. I had tons of banjo related clothing, I just felt like such a G. 

*Game Show Bus*
I was driving on a bus along the Golden Gate Bridge. The bus didn't have a roof and there were other people on the bus, and in the front was a man with a microphone directing a game show. At every tower along the bridge he would ask us a question. Instead of only two towers, there were now more than 50 of them. This guy was quizzing us and everyone on the bus who was participating in the show on all this weird trivia. I can't remember all that he asked us. 

I did notice that my friend was sitting next to me and he was dressed exactly like my dad. There was a man who was sitting next to him and was also dressed up like my dad. They looked like twins, it was really weird. 

So we were driving and we got to the last tower of the bridge. The bus disappeared and the chairs were resting on the road, in the middle of a city, and a fountain was in front of us. The questioner asked on last question for "All you dictionary people out there." He asked what the word "knit" meant. I knew the answer and I jumped up and blurted it out. "The act of knitting a sweater and a group of people!" I was right, but then I made the sad realization that I had not been in the actual game show but only a spectator. Now I was kicked out of the bus for blurting out the answer, even though I had been right.

When I was walking away I saw this guy sitting on the ground wearing purple pants and sagging them down to his knees. He also had on these fuzzy shoes. His friend was talking about how fuzzy his shoes were, so I bent down and felt them. They weren't soft, they were really scratchy, like a towel. I was saddened and walked off. 

I walked up a steep dirt hill, and it was right out of camp. I was now in the camp "chapel", this outdoor place with a few benches that made up the pews and one podium. I was standing up at the top of this steep muddy hill and I started reminiscing over things my mom had told me. I remembered that she had said that because I started swimming when I was little I was now one of the best swimmers in the world. I was as good as Michael Phelps, really, I just needed to train a little to hone my muscles. In terms of technical skill I was as good as him.

I thought that was an odd memory and started to walk back down the hill, back into the city I had been in before. I walked around a corner and back to where I left the bus, but now all traces of the bus were gone. I looked at my cell phone and saw that I had two missed calls. It said they were from "Ladies", so I called back, but as soon as it called I saw it was from my brother. He had chosen to call with the ladies option of his phone on so it would look like ladies had called me. I don't really know what this meant. He was trying to make it look like girls were calling or something. The weird thing was, it said "Chris" on the address book when I was calling him but I knew it was my brother. 

I was looking across the street and I saw that all these girls were lined up, they were prostitutes. Apparently two kids who I knew were now pimps. They were both unlikely characters to be pimps. This fat chick was standing there and said she had bought sex from one of the guys and he hadn't been very good. It was weird, he was both a pimp and prostitute and a guy paying for sex at the same time. As someone in the dream was explaining this to me I knew he (one of the two kids I know) was having sex. We decided to disturb him by counting to 15. He had paid for 15 minutes of sex and we were going to trick him into thinking 15 minutes had passed in 15 seconds. We started counting to 15, and when we reached 15, I woke up. 

*Best Drummer*
I fell asleep again and had a short minute long dream about this band that had a drum solo and a guitar solo at the same time, it was some kind of asian band.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pills*
My mom was yelling at me for taking her pills or something like that. Weird.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nonsensical Dream*
It began at synagogue, I was running around at a hebrew school. I can't remember exactly what I was doing there. I know that it was fun. I remember driving away from Hebrew School and a Cat followed us. It was very weird to watch it, because the cars were driving slowly so the cat just walked slowly behind us scaring us. It was intimidating. The cat just looked so strange and creepy as it followed us. I was certainly frightened.

We arrived at my Grandma's house, except that my friend was there and I was supposed to give him something. I was supposed to give him all his ski jackets he had lent me. I pulled them out of my backpack and handed them to him. It was impressive how many jackets fit in my backpack. I even saw these weird gloves that looked really futuristic. I didn't remember him giving me those. 

I walked to a Longs Drugs, because this guy was explaining to me how people went to Longs and picked up chicks. Walking there we saw this nerdy girl being chased by a nerdy guy, he was courting her. The guy I was with ran off to join in the chase. I was left by myself to go into Longs Drugs. 

I walked in and couldn't figure out which way to go. I walked around and started listening to the ads that were playing. The ad was very intense, something about adventuring in "Meldor". It was like Mordor but somehow a little different. I started watching the images play, this giant wizard who was a tribal indian with one green eye and one blue eye battled some other evil foe.

*School*
This kid was taking some painkillers at school, it was definitely not a good idea.

----------


## Jamoca

*Mike*
Lot's of guys were around named Mike, and Dave, and Chris, or things like that. 

*Hiking Adventure*
I was on a big hiking adventure, it was lots of fun. Wahoo!

----------


## Jamoca

*WWIII*
WWIII had broken out, and although I don't remember most of this dream I can sort of remember the emotions that accompanied it. I do remember a tall building, and I ran inside of it and my dad was there. I feel like he was angry, but I can't remember if he was or wasn't. It was a strange situation. I really do feel the emotions of this dream but I can't quite recall the details. 

*Alarm*
This was weird. When my alarm went off I reached over and turned it off but I thought it was still part of my dream. I thought that there were two alarms going off, and I turned mine off, then reached over and turned it on again. I was so confused. Then finally I realized my alarm was going off to wake me up for school, it was pretty funny.

----------


## Jamoca

Damn, I really haven't adjusted to the new schedule with school, I've been waking up by the alarm and not remembering full dreams. I hate this. Well, I'll adjust soon, I hope, then I'll remember dreams again. I couldn't even remember a fragment last night, it sucked.

----------


## Jamoca

*Quake*
This was intense.

It began driving away from school, in whose car I can not recall. We drove away from school and we had to take a very circuitous route to reach were we were going. When we arrived in the town we wanted to get to I saw that it was only a five minute walk from the back of the school, although the drive had taken much longer. 

Actually I can't remember the drive taking any time at all, but in the dream I felt like it had been a really long drive. And furthermore the school wasn't actually in the proper geographical location, I have no idea where it was.

So now I was in some building, I don't know why I was there or how I knew the other people there. Suddenly, the floor started to shake intensely. I shouted, "EARTHQUAKE" and everyone ran to find something to hide under. At first I couldn't see anything to hid under so I frantically ran around the room. I ran into a different room and saw a desk that I thought I would be able to hide under. There were two girls already under there, but they made room and I squeezed in. But we quickly realized that if something heavy were to fall on the desk it would collapse and crush us. We evacuated and, with the ground still shaking terribly hard, found shelter underneath a different desk. This one seemed much more sturdy to us. The ground kept shaking, and I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Magic Plankton*
I was out on the dock overlooking the bay, with my dog. My dog was running around and sticking his mouth in the water, but he wouldn't get in. He's afraid of water, because of an incident involving a babysitter when he was a puppy. But then, for some odd reason he gets in the water and starts to swim around.

That was odd, but even odder was that we owned a boat. I didn't think anything of it and I climbed up the side of our boat and started looking around. My dad was up there, and so was some other guy who I assumed was his friend. They were talking about how the plankton in the water were extremely smart and operated with some kind of hive mentality. They could all think together and use their brain to do incredible tasks. I jumped off the boat and into the water. Within seconds I was swarmed with plankton, they were under my clothes and completely covering me. It was a really weird feeling to have all these ultra tiny bug creatures crawling all over me. I pulled myself out of the water by a rope hanging down and I swung onto the solid concrete ground in my backyard. The plankton felt so weird so I jumped around to try and shake them off. I couldn't take it. 

It was odd, I really don't understand the plankton being psychic. They could read my mind and while they were on me I could communicate with them through my thoughts. I wish I knew what they were saying.

----------


## Jamoca

*Boxers*
I had lots of nice new boxers.

*Siddhartha*
I had finally found my copy of the book and was glad.

----------


## Jamoca

*Gold Mushrooms*
I was with some people who were picking mushrooms, and they were bright and gold colored with these white spots on them. They looked metallic, like they were made out of solid gold. 

*Toast*
I had burnt my toast.

*Ski Lifts and Spice*
I was walking around on a ski resort, except that it was indoors and multiple floors. I was looking around and when I reached the top of the building I saw this drug dealer guy. I asked him if he had any "spice" and he said he had various spices including: pepper, cloves, cinnamon...

----------


## Jamoca

*The Secret Gnome Conference*
I was in a car with my Dad and my brother, driving along a very windy road overlooking a beach and the ocean. It was a wonderful view, but the road was so windy and surrounded by trees that it was hard to see the ocean. We came to a fork in the road. We could either go along the same flat road as we had been traveling or travel off toward the beach, down a very steep road. 

My dad took the steep road. He drove down it really slowly because it was so steep if he gained any speed the car might flip over forward. Oddly, the road twisted over itself like a spiral staircase and wound back under the road we had been on before. Once we were under the road, the road above us disappeared.

We reached a point that the car didn't look like it would be able to drive any more. We were now at the bottom of the paved road and all around us were dirt roads for mountain biking. We saw mountain bikers race past us along various trails. Not far away we saw two bikers both fall at the same point, scraping themselves along the land and bleeding. There was a little washbowl next to us, with blood in it, so we figured that a lot of people had fallen at that point. 

As we thought all this the car disappeared, but I took no heed of that. In my hand was a deck of cards. It was a card game like Pokemon, or Magic the Gathering or Yugioh or something like that. I inspected the cards and when I looked up I was in my brothers room. My brother and I were trying to play the game but we didn't know the rules. I found a rule guide somewhere and we deliberated on how we should play. There were three sets of rules that we could choose to follow, and I wanted to play the simplest one. 

Suddenly, a small cartoonish looking man appears. Next, some kind of pink lady. About five strange looking people appear in my brother's room in all. Except that it isn't his room anymore, it has changed into a completely different room. I get the feeling that it is on a second story of a house, but I don't know. 

All these people were in some club. They took roll, then all of a sudden they began to shrink. They shrunk into pixies and revealed their true form. It was a club of magical gnome people and fairies! None of them were taller than my index finger, they were truly minute. They laughed and told jokes, but a knock on the door interrupted their festivities.

I went and cracked the door open to see who it was and I was surprised to find that people had come to crash the party. All these thug-looking gnomes and pixies wanted to get in. One of them started yelling "PICKin", which was supposed to be a joke. It was a pun on the word chicken. I didn't think it was funny, maybe I lack a a sense of gnome humor. 

As they pushed to get the door open and we pushed to keep it closed my alarm rudely awoke me.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nonsense*
I was along a large dock and an enormous boat was coming in to shore. In order to get it in all these people were holding ropes and pulling. A big storm was blowing and making it hard to pull the boat to shore. I thought an earthquake was happening too. One of the men pulling the boat let go of his rope and the boat suddenly shot off into the ocean. It was pretty funny but everyone else was mad.

Then I was in a parking lot, leaving some school type place. We all started to get in the car and my friend, who can't drive, hopped in the drivers seat. I made protest, but he didn't listen to me. He started driving us. Next thing I know, the car is gone and we are standing along a ledge. There are a few people I don't know there. I had on a special gold necklace and offered it to someone. 

Then I was in my house. This girl, who in real life isn't super attractive was there and she was freak dancing with me to the music in our heads. Her butt was really big and I was super turned on. My brother was standing next to me and watching watching, but when he asked for a turn I wouldn't give him one. Finally I decided to leave. 

There was now a hot freshman girl who was there, and she started sucking my dick. Except that it was really weird, and her tits looked really weird, and everything was disproportional. Weirder still, I suddenly felt like I was gonna blow my load even though she hadn't been going for long. 

Now I was back in my house, running through the halls, peeing everywhere. If it was a wet dream, which I think it was, it was certainly odd. Not semen, but pee was coming out of my dream-penis. I was embarrassed because I was peeing all over everything. 

My alarm woke me up and I had the odd thought that I would turn it off, then turn it back on to create a chorus of alarms. Then I realized that made no sense and I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

I couldn't remember a single dream from last night, I shouldn't have woken up so quickly.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cool Hat*
This rich guy who is in my math class was wearing a black SF Giants hat, and he just handed it to me and let me have it. He dresses really gangster and gives people free stuff in real life because he can. 

*Ear Pimple*
I had a big pimple right on my earlobe, it wasn't very attractive.

*Animals*
I can't remember this, but I get the vague feeling that there were some furry, or bright colored animals in my kitchen.

----------


## Jamoca

I once again couldn't remember any dreams. I hate that, it sucks.

----------


## Jamoca

So I forgot to write down my dreams yesterday, although I did remember a vague, cloudy dream. I was looking through my closet and I found all these boxes. It was kind of strange. I also remember this kid, who I have never met but have heard of, was swearing.

----------


## Jamoca

*Magic Music Store*
The first part of this dream involved bagels, but I don't remember that too much. It says Bagels in my dream journal.

The part I remember involves a music store. I was in a music store, the Magic Flute it was called. The thing is, the Magic Flute had a real life counterpart, but it's real life counterpart is bright and cheery. This was like a cave, a dark and neon glowing place that looked more like a futuristic arcade than a music store. This "music store" actually sold drug paraphernalia, but not just a smoke shop. They sold all kinds of fucking drugs, it was crazy. It was more like a head shop or smart shop or whatever they call it in the Netherlands. 

*FireWorks*
I was at my house, playing around in the backyard. These kids founds some fireworks out in the pool hall and started shooting them off. I wasn't pleased with this because they were my dad's and I was going to get in trouble because of this. I told them to stop but they didn't listen. I walked into the tool shed and some kids were sitting in there. They were talking about how their girlfriend had lost her virginity or something like that. It was a strange conversation. I started to ride my brother's skateboard, but I saw the kids shooting fireworks again and had to yell at them. Some lady came and started yelling at me for letting them shoot off the fireworks.

----------


## Jamoca

*Ethereal Book*
Around 7:30 or 8 some loud and angry yelling was going on in my house, consequently bringing me in and out of consciousness. As I drifted from dreaming, to semi-awake, eyes half-way open and back to sleep my dream maintained its theme. 

I dreamt I was reading a book. I was laying in bed, and reading a book. The book didn't make very much sense. I can't remember what it said now, only that one of the sentences started with an M. I tried to read it, but it was hard. My eyes halfway opened and I looked around my room with no book in sight. I could hear my parents yelling, but it didn't register as reality to me. I don't know what I thought it was. I wondered where my book had gone. I closed my eyes again and drifted back into the dream. My book was in my hans again, but the pages were so thin, they weren't even there. I continued to read, and although I could see all the letters clearly none of the sentences seemed to make sense. How odd, I thought.

*Doorbell*
This was strange. I remember, as I was falling asleep, or some time after, I heard the doorbell ringing. I thought it was in the afternoon or something like that and I wanted my mom to answer it. So I yelled, or at least I tried to. I opened my mouth and I was trying to yell but no sound would come out. Or maybe sound did came out. Anyway, I woke up. I remembered the doorbell had been ringing and that my mom needed to answer it. I couldn't tell if I had actually been yelling out loud or if no sound came out. Then I realized I had been dreaming and was now awake. I never found out if I had actually yelled in real life or not.

*Purgatory* 
I was in my kitchen, with another guy. We were defending the kitchen from some kind of zombies or ogres or something like that. Except in my mind they weren't zombies. I didn't think of them as being anything, really, but the point is I didn't notice their rotting flesh and I thought they were ordinary, regular people. We would take hammers and smash their faces in, trying to obliterate them completely. I had a heavy mace, like a big wooden club but with lots of nails stuck in the end. We smashed these zombies until their comical brains oozed on the ground. 

Then I was in the location of what would have been the laundry room of the house, only it was now a therapy session for two zombie couples. The two couples looked exactly the same, every detail was the same on the two pairs of zombies. They lacked jaws, and their tongues dangled down like undead. The females both wanted babies, but neither would be allowed to have babies. They would have to fight, and the winner got babies. Then the thought PURGATORY, PURGATORY, PURGATORY started flashing. It was very strange. I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Broken Banjo*
I was standing in the bathroom playing my banjo, but my banjo wasn't working right. It was broken. I watched as it continued to deform, the neck bent over itself, into a U, under the stress of the strings. I was upset because it had been a good banjo. I showed my mom and told her that this was proof that I needed to get a new banjo. She laughed.

*Sweater*
Some man was wearing this cool sweater that my friend has. I thought it was odd, because I never would imagine that someone else would have the same sweater, it being a very rare and unique sweater. What made the situation even further strange was that the man said he got the sweater in Israel. I thought that that was really weird. 

*Golfclub Fight*
I don't remember this dream at all, but in my notebook it says, "Golfclub Fight". I wish I could remember it, because I'm sure this would be a very interesting dream. 

*Rainbow Bus*
My memory recall of this dream is very cloudy and I can only remember a few scenes. 

First, I remember being at my house. Everyone in the family was looking for my brother, who had disappeared. We were all very upset at him for going off somewhere without telling us. 

Next, I remember being on a rainbow bus. I thought it was some kind of gay pride bus, but that was clearly not the case. I saw a rainbow fly buzzing around the bus, it was so weird. Its not often one sees nature colored with straight bold rainbow lines. 

Next I remember some bomb had gone off, an atomic bomb I believe. Very fitting because we are learning about atomic energy in Science. Anyway, refuse was scattered across the land.

And I remember being naked, in a state of absolute serene bliss.

----------


## Jamoca

*Construction Paper*
Yet another shitty fragment dream. I was constructing some kind of art out of construction paper. I probably had this because I had to make a poster for science and used construction paper, and I also made a booklet for spanish out of construction paper.

*Rebuilding the World*
I don't really remember this, which is unfortunate because it sounds like it was an incredible dream. My memory of writing this down is that I awoke about 5 minutes before my alarm went off, reached over and scrawled it on my notebook and then went back to sleep for a few minutes. 

I vaguely remember my brother being involved somehow in this dream. I can't remember what he was doing though.

*Aviators*
I have these cheap knock-off party favor aviators, but I dreamt I had some real nice ones. Or at least I remember them being on a desk in some dream, maybe they were central to the dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Preparing for School*
This was an entertaining false awakening. I woke up, and showered and began preparing for school. But after my shower is when things took a turn for the weird. My friend called me and I asked him if he would be taking the bus to school that morning. He said he couldn't, but he asked what the bus schedule was for Saturday. I told him that our school busses didn't run on Saturday, but he asked me to get him a pamphlet off the bus that would tell him which bus to take anyway. 

I was still not dressed, even though I had eaten breakfast and made my lunch. I went into my room and grabbed clothes to put on. I put on a shirt and a sweatshirt, but I couldn't find any pants! I looked in my closet for my jeans, but they weren't in there. Instead I found some nice new boxers that I hadn't seen before. I figured my mom must have bought them as a birthday present, and left them in my closet. As I looked deeper into the closet I found something even more surprising. My closet was actually a refrigerator. There was peanut butter, vegetables, and all this other weird stuff. I was a little surprised, but what surprised me more than the fridge in my closet was that some of the food was really old. "I can't believe my mom hasn't cleaned here in so many years" I said. There were other people in my closet, too. That didn't surprise me at all, people in my closet, no big deal. 

What worried me was the time. I looked at the clock and it was 7:19, I had to leave for the bus at 7:20. I kept looking for my pants, because I couldn't leave without my pants. I must have looked for quite a while, but when I checked the time again it was still 7:19. How weird I thought.

The vortex....the vortex...I'm awake. What is going on, I was just awake and getting ready for school? Oh...a false awakening. Darn.

----------


## Jamoca

*Sea of Red Meat*
I was at a party type thing, I'm not really sure where it was. Some kids at my school were there, including one cute girl and this guy I know. But what I remember distinctly is this girl was sitting at a table. There were lighters on the table and we were talking about the lighters. I had this gold leaflet type thing. I linked the back of it and stuck it to the window. Some people walked by and looked at it and pointed. Then the guy said the strangest thing ever. "Are you ready to sail the Sea of Red Meat?" I looked over at the table and it was covered in red meat. Haha.

*Baking with Dad*
I was in my room, with my dad and a few other people. Then suddenly my dad whipped out the bong and started toking. Everyone in the room, including my little brother was smoking, it was quite crazy. I wasn't really feeling it, so I went into the bathroom. On the bathroom mirror we had a computer and I was looking through it, picking music and stuff. I went back into my room and now I was feeling it, big time. The floor was waving, it was crazy. Suddenly my aunt came in the front door. I was surprised to see her. She gave me a hug and commented on my smell. She said I smelled...weird. And I don't remember the rest.

*Underwater Video Game*
There is a lot written down that relates to this dream, but I don't remember it all. 

I was with my friend, and we were playing a video game. I was underwater, swimming around, but it was all a video game. I could turn invisible and use other powers, which was a lot of fun.

The parts of this dream I don't remember are:

"W***, A*****, (friends), breaking, food, supehidebar party, windwhips, arewariopj. I couldn't read the end.

*Mountain Party*
I was in a car or a snowmobile or something with some friends. We were driving along a snowy mountain road, it was very dangerous and there were rocks and things like that to the side of us. 

We drove through a particularly patchy patch of road, with big balls of ice rolling down across the road and nearly colliding with us. I told the driver to go as fast as we could, and when we reached the point on the hill when the car wouldn't go any farther without slipping we all jumped out and ran to the top. 

At the top was a house, surrounded with snow. The weird thing was, it was still in my county (where it rarely snows). I had a stick that looked like a tree and I stuck it into the snow as a birthday present for the lady of the house. I went inside and said hi. it was indeed her birthday, so I showed her my present. 

I remember no more.

----------


## Jamoca

*Calling Rick*
I called up my friend who had gone to Australia for a few months. I was at school, and it was night time. I walked around to find a place to make the call, and I ran into this girl I used to like. I sat down next to her and called my buddy. It was great talking to him, I remember being really happy that I could talk to him again. But I woke up before I could say what I had really wanted to say to him, and that made me sad.

*Plant Attack*
The witches had enchanted the trees, bringing them to life. I was in the middle of a forest. These big trees were walking around, attacking me and the witches that had bought them to life. The trees were "tubers", like potatoes. Their roots hung down off the trunk, like branches. And they smashed everything. I also vaguely remember eating candy while they attacked. Or maybe candy was their weakness, I can't remember.

*More Gaming*
Another video game type dream. I was playing an ultra video game, and I was fully immersed in the dream game, as usual. But the weird thing was, the game transitioned from being a dream game to dream normal life without me noticing.

I couldn't beat one of the bosses, so me and my friend ran and got onto the tele porter thing. It ported me right into my dream reality, out of the game. I was now sitting in a chair at a party at my house.

This girl (guy?) was sitting in front of me, and she turned around and looked at me for a few seconds. Then she said to the guy next to her who was apparently her friend that I was sort of cute. She passed me a note, which was a table with a series of words on it. It said Cute .... and a few other things, which I can't remember. I passed it back and didn't talk to her, because she looked pretty weird. She passed the note to me again, and this time it said MAD on it. I guess she was upset that I didn't talk to her. 

I took out my banjo and started walking around. I walked over to the hot tub and this big asian guy started splashing me. I was mad because he would ruin my banjo doing that, but he didn't really care and kept doing it. 

I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Finding God*
It began with me running around in a parking lot with some friends. We decided it was very entertaining to run straight at random people and freak them out, thinking we were going to crash into them. Then, lo and behold we see George W. Bush, sitting in a big comfy chair in the middle of the lot and reading books to kids. We ran straight at him and over a hill, giggling at how we had freaked out the ex-president. 

Then I found myself in a group with some friends, or not friends, I can't remember. I can't remember all of this really, but I remember that I was "finding god" and some kid I know who used to be bullied was there. 

*Saturday Morning*
I just remember this as someone saying something really sexual and innuend-ish, "saturday morning before school, he likes it rough"

----------


## Jamoca

*Nothing*
I had the most restless night ever, I woke up every 10 minutes all night and I couldn't sleep the whooooolllleee niiiiiggghhhtttt lloooooonggg. It sucked.

----------


## Jamoca

Not much time to write these but I had an incredible lucid dream.
*Dangerous Path*
I was at school at first, but then I was walking a long a steep mountain path in order to reach the top. I was with my family and some sort of guide. We were worried that there would be an avalanche and we would be buried under the snow. Then we reached the top.  There was a beach, and some sort of jewish camp, as I had expected. They were singing camp songs and everyone was happy, it was great.

*Superpowered Lucid*
I was down at the yacht club with some friend. I had two backpacks and my banjo with me, which was all very heavy and unwieldy to carry. I asked my friend to hold the banjo for me for a second, while I adjusted my backpacks. Then we saw a man approaching us. He looked quite threatening, and we knew he was going to mug us, so we ran. We ran down the road back to the center of Paradise Cay, but the strange thing was our strides as we ran were massive. I could easily jump 10 feet in the air and 20 feet forward. When I was confident of my safety I stopped running and realized that I was dreaming!
Yessss! I was lucid, and I hadn't been lucid in so long. I looked at my hand and it looked like a dogs paw; my thumb was located between my wrist and my elbow and my fingers were very deformed. 

I began to flex my superpowers. I walked over to a streetlight. My friend was trying to gain superpowers too, by holding the electrical power cords inside the light and spitting on them so he would be electrocuted. I just used my mind and by focusing a light inside my mind's eye up or down I could levitate and fly. More people were there now, people I didn't know. I was levitating above them and onto the top of the street lamp. It was really great fun. I decided then to try and time my levitations with my jumps, so I could jump super super high. I ran out across a field and jumped over the water, landing smoothly on the docks. I turned around and watched my brother attempt the same feat. 

He wasn't so skilled. He was naked and I saw his naked body leap into the air and smash on the metal wires that kept the dock tethered, then dangle down into the water. It was pretty sad, but I remembered that he was DC and would be fine. 

Then I remember being in a room with various other people. I was putting my super hero costume on. I wanted it to be all green, so I put on some green socks, and pulled some tight green pants on over that. I was still using my powers; I used my powers to change different objects into other things that I wanted. I was GREEN MAN!

Then I saw my friends dad and my friend's brother. They were inside the little fortress I was in, a magic fortress underneath my lemon tree. 

Then I had a false awakening and went on the computer to tell my friend about my dream. And then I woke up for real and was so happy that I had finally had a lucid dream after all these months.

----------


## Jamoca

I remembered so many dreams last night, it's great to be able to remember dreams again.

*Krazy Bus Driver*
I was in a bus with my friend at the wheel. In real life he can't drive, and apparently he couldn't drive in the dream either. He took us right off the road, driving the bus down a steep dirt hill and crashing us. The thing was, although the ride was bumpy it wasn't nearly as painful and life-threatening as it should have been. We crashed down onto a grass field and everyone was spit out of the bus.

I stood up and realized I was standing at Joe's Taco Lounge, except it was outdoors. My cousins were there, so we all ordered our food and waited, talking. The food arrived exceptionally quickly, but it wasn't very good tasting food. It was just bad food. I can't remember more about this dream than that, even though there is some stuff written down.

*Candy Main Street*
I was on the Main Street in downtown, and I walked into the candy store. I remember looking at all the candy, but I didn't want any of it. I walked outside, and the rest of this dream I don't remember too well. It was very spacey, and I vaguely remember standing on a cloud castle or something like that. 

*Conflict Monkey*
I was in some crazy jungle. There were all these angry monkeys all over the place. They had bow and arrows and they were firing them at me and my friends. But it didn't hurt, we were immune. Or maybe the monkeys never shot the arrows, they just threatened. I can't remember. The monkeys were on boats. 

Then I remember standing on this path, still surrounded by the jungle. Some friends walked up to me, and said that they were back. I didn't know where they had gone.

I gave this girl a goodnight chat.

And I distinctly remember this equation: (x-5)(x-4), it was really important somehow, but I can't remember what it's importance was.

*Guns*
I was in my front yard. There was a bunk bed on top of the garden. I was laying on top of it. I can't remember this dream but it was pretty frightening when it was happening. This guy came and was threatening my brother, but I was holding a gun in case he decided to pull any funny business.

*Chasing a Dream?*
I was at school, but it wasn't school. I walked outside the building and I could see massive waves below. The school was right on the beach, and erosion had worked away at the beach until there was a big sandy cliff. People were jumping down the slope and sliding into the water, but some kids got caught up in the waves and dragged off. The water would come up really high and flood certain areas. This one really cute girl was there and she was telling me I looked cute.

Then I walked back over to the area over-looking the cliff. I ran into this one girl I used to like and I hugged her. We hugged for a while and I picked her up. We were getting really close and nuzzling each other. Then I grabbed her hand and led her away. She said we should go over to this area where the pond was so we could watch the sunset. I figured this meant at least a little action. We walked, but there was this row of trees. We started running and laughing and I went on one side of the trees and she went on the other. 

But I closed my eyes and couldn't see very well. I ended up running out at the end, but she was gone. I tried calling her but I couldn't find her. I looked around and found all these abandoned houses. I climbed up into them and ran around as fast as I could, trying to find this girl. At one point I jumped off the balcony of a two story house, but it didn't even hurt when I landed. (Obviously this was because I was dreaming). I called her on her phone and a guy picked up. He said that she was off giving head to someone else, that they had been doing it often and were playing a trick on me. I didn't believe it. I ran as fast as I could, breaking through the old houses, unintentionally smashing stuff as I went. 

Suddenly I ran right into two guys. I realized these were the ones who had been playing the trick on me. I grabbed a pillow to try and battle them, but suddenly realized there was no point in fighting and I just needed to love them for who they were. I accepted them as humans and felt no need to smash them with pillows, even though they had played a trick on me. 

Sometimes it's ok to let people cheat you, according to Siddartha, by Hermann Hesse.

----------


## Astral Entities

Seems you have a lot of dreams involving friends and family. Might be tedious to always do RC's whenever you are with them. But then again that would be excellent practice!

----------


## Jamoca

> Seems you have a lot of dreams involving friends and family. Might be tedious to always do RC's whenever you are with them. But then again that would be excellent practice!



That's true, I do seem to have a lot of dreams involving my friends and family. It's probably because I'm close to them and see them...everyday. I'll try and remember to RC when I'm with them, if i could get in the habit that sure would be great.

----------


## Jamoca

*Seagull Dog*
This was a part of a long dream, but this is the only section that I remember.

I was out in a field. There was a flock of wild birds, but they weren't normal seagulls. They had a dogs muzzle but a bird body. They were all standing around in this field and they looked so cute and cool. I like watching them.

*????*
This one was very strange, and didn't make much sense. However, the various parts of this dream were all entertaining, the strange thing was that it lacked much unity. 

There was going to be an assembly at school and everyone had to go put their stuff away. I went to stick it in some cubbies where the recycling bins are at my school. I had to take off my shoes and everything and stick it in the cubby. There were lots of people trying to stick their stuff in their respective cubbies and in the cramped space a fight broke out. I got pushed forward and got a bloody nose. 

Then I was hiding bodies in the recycling bin at my house. Except that the "body" was tiny and no bigger than a tennis ball, and shaped the same. Hah.

Then I was at this outdoor music festival thing. I had a cut on my stomach and my mom saw it and thought I had been shooting heroin. It was a disaster. She was super mad at me. The concert was cool though, I think. I can't really remember.

----------


## Astral Entities

Wow, that's pretty trippy you combined two aspects of an animal in to one. Do you recall if the birds still had their beaks in the muzzles? or did they have actual dog snouts in muzzles?

----------


## Jamoca

> Wow, that's pretty trippy you combined two aspects of an animal in to one. Do you recall if the birds still had their beaks in the muzzles? or did they have actual dog snouts in muzzles?



Yeah, it was weird, haha. I remember it being a distinctly white seagull body, except it was especially plump for a seagull. It had a brown dog's snout, but it still had bird-ish eyes, if you can picture that.

----------


## Jamoca

*Humm...*
I don't remember what the point of this dream was, but I do remember a little of what happened in the dream. I was outside, and there were these little mounds of dirt all around and I had to climb them. So I did, I climbed up them and stood on the very top, which was only about a foot above the ground. It was an impressive feat, I thought, as I marveled at my accomplishment. 

I also remember looking at Erowid on my computer. I was in a treatment home or something like that, so I shouldn't have been on Erowid. 

I also vaguely remember this important equation? Or being at School? At home? 

I don't really remember much from that one, honestly.

----------


## Astral Entities

> I also remember looking at Erowid on my computer.



Hah I remember that site, learned some great recipes there. Also learned a bit too. Weird how you dreamed about climbing stuff as well. When I was climbing the junk pile, it seemed like it was a mile high.

----------


## Jamoca

*Super Modern House*
I was inside this super modern ultra-futuristic house, with these incredible egg-like elevators and incredibly cool color scheme. I was with some friends and we were using this elevator and just generally having a good time in this super awesome modern house.

*MTG*
I was playing the card game Magic The Gathering in the pool hall oustide my house, it was pretty funny because I hadn't known that I had put my cards out there. Some friends were outside playing too. 

*Punjaabi*
I dreamt about Punjaabi burritos, which coincidentally I had for dinner the night before.

*Sexual Pancakes*
I was cooking pancakes, and getting pleasured by beautiful women at the same time. Pancakes and women, who could ask for more. 

*Boxers*
I found my boxers inside my covers, and I was naked. I wondered how this happened, that I lost my boxers without noticing. Funny how these things go.

----------


## Jamoca

> Hah I remember that site, learned some great recipes there. Also learned a bit too. Weird how you dreamed about climbing stuff as well. When I was climbing the junk pile, it seemed like it was a mile high.



Hahaha, in dreams everything seems so weird. It isn't particularly special to soar high above a city, but you climb a little junk heap and you're master of the world.

----------


## Jamoca

*School*
Some guy in school had some pills that said 40 on them. He dropped one on the ground and I picked it up, intending to keep it. However, he saw me and made me give it back. That's really all I remember of this dream.

*Zipline Babies*
I was in this area by my house. Someone had strung up a zipline over the water, and they were running babies along it. It was a new baby product. The babies had special colored suits they could wear. But the dad, who was directing his baby on how to market her new product, disagreed with her on what colors they should have for the baby suits. 

And I remember going on the bus, and there were mean kids in the back who wouldn't let me sit where I wanted.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cave Escape*
I was in a cave with my roving bandit friends, shooting at the cave walls. We were trying to make our daring escape. There was a natural staircase in the iridescent green walls, but we couldn't access it because of a stalagmite in the way. The leader of my group showed me how to shoot the stalagmite in a special way to make it fall, and we could crawl up the stairs. 

We were now on a wooden rickety second floor. It was made out of two by fours with no solid floor, just a lame open structure. There was some chocolate syrup there and I shot it, exactly as I had been taught to shoot the stalagmite. I fired holes perpendicular to each other and the syrup spilled out the sides. 

Then I was able to shoot at some people who were on the far side of the wooden floor. 

I dropped down back to the first floor and climbed up a little closer to the people we had been shooting. There were some girls laying on their backs sunbathing, and I bent down and started making out with one of them.

Then I was on this rickety wooden rollercoaster, and I had to grab ropes and swing out of the cart and land on this finish in order to win for my team. It was quite frightening.

*Horny Girl*
I was with this girl I know, and she said she was horny so we sort of started grinding against each other while we hugged. It was pretty great. Except all her friends said, "She always says that."

----------


## Jamoca

*Opium House Withdrawls*
It was raining, and as I walked along the perimeter of a house a heavy flow of water poured off the gutter and splashed onto the ground next to me. I was with someone else, but I can't remember who. We walked up to this shed that bordered the house and pushed open the door.

The lock had broken and so vagabonds were able to take shelter in the shed. The thing was, this was dangerous to us if we walked in and got jumped. As soon as I walked in I flipped the lights on, but it was still dim and I could barely see. 

I began to run around the room, turning lights on and jumping around to prevent any crazy people from grabbing me and attacking me. Coincidentally, I probably would have looked raving mad to any outsiders perspective. I finally got all the lights on and observed that there were no people in the shed.

But then my friend and I heard a noise from the closet. It was a groaning sound. We ran up and threw open the closet door and started pummeling whatever was inside. 

We quickly realized that it was some kid who we knew, and he had merely been trying to kick his opium habit. He was a freshman, apparently a lot of freshman had gotten addicted to a new opium derivative called "E". Hah.

Then I remember standing in my backyard outisde my mom's room thinking, "I can't believe all these freshmen tried this before anyone else! How strange...."

----------


## Jamoca

*Vertical Airplane*
I was on an airplane in New York city. The plane was on the runway, getting ready to take off. It started to speed up, until it was going pretty fast, but instead of taking off it continued to take turns. It looked like the wings were going to hit the ground as the plane turned, which would cause the plane to spin out and explode. The pilot ran the plane onto the side wall of the runway and back onto the ground; it seemed like he was flying haphazardly just for kicks. 

The plane continued to gain speed but didn't take off. It was flying straight towards the wall of a towering skyscraper. I realized that there was no way the plane could lift off in time, we were about to smash into a skyscraper and meet our deaths. At the last second, the plane lifted straight up into the air and flew almost vertically. 

The dream did an incredible job replicating the force of lifting off. I felt like I was being crushed into the chair of the plane. 

Once we were in the air I was able to stand up. I was in the very back of the airplane, and I observed that it was a strange airplane indeed. There were fishtanks between some of the seats. In the far back, where I was, there were no real seats but instead we had toys to play with on the ground. I went and looked out the windows, which were much larger than normal airplane windows. They were also much dirtier. I rubbed my fingers along them and wiped off a layer of dirt.

Then it gets fuzzy and I can't remember more.

*Falling Asleep-->Sleep Paralysis*
As I was falling asleep last night I went into some kind of sleep paralysis state. I remember hearing an intense shrieking sound, that usually alerts me to the beginning of SP. As usual, I was not alarmed but instead maintained a calm state and let myself observe. 

The high pitch shrieking sound continued and I became disassociated from my body. I felt like a distant observer, but there was no time to think about these things. An overload of color appeared and visions formed. To see if I was in sleep paralysis I attempted to flail my limbs. I felt the sensation of my limbs waving around, but that was impossible because I was laying on my face in bed and I felt like my limbs were in front of me. Clearly I was now in full SP.

I felt myself fall through my bed and plummet downward through a void.I landed in a pile of snow. I clawed at the snow, but I drifted out of my body again and was now observing myself from above. I raked the snow with my hands, but the world tipped again and I began to slide down and off the snow and into another void. I fell until I landed in a maze. I stood up and I remember someone saying something, but I can't remember what they said. 

Then I was a kitten. I climbed a set of stairs out of the maze and lept off the top of the stairs. I landed in a scenic fairyland. There were trees everywhere. I was on top of a tall tower, and a wizard was meeting with someone. I hear a narration say "The Illumunati are below". I jumped off the tower and fell. I woke up in bed with the strange sensation that I had just fallen very far and landed hard on my face.

Although this experience felt like it lasted for hours I had only been sleeping for 5 minutes, from 10:25-10:30. Very interesting....

----------


## Astral Entities

for your question about the musical dream...I love to play classic rock and really super heavy metal. So it was one of the two, I think it was metal. As for the warped instruments...I didn't think much of them really, you know as dreams usually go, it all looks normal unless you train yourself to question it.

But damn man, SQUARE drums??  :tongue2:

----------


## Astral Entities

> "The Illumunati are below".



Now THAT'S a crazy dream. I've never experienced SP before, but according to one of my friends it's pretty freaky. I remember a scene in Waking Life where they talk about what you experienced. Where dream state lasts forever, but in real-time it's only a few minutes. The mind is crazy!!

----------


## Jamoca

_Cramp_
This wasn't really a dream, in fact it wasn't a dream at all. I woke up in the middle of the night with a super painful spasm in my leg that felt like it lasted for ever. 

*Nothing...*
And I didn't remember any real dreams at all last night. That's what happens...I had a great one when I woke up, but then I went back to sleep and was woken up by my alarm, so I forgot it instantly.

----------


## Astral Entities

it helps to keep an actual journal/notepad next to your bed so when you wake up for whatever reason and recall something write it down. This is effective because when you wake up, the dream is usually fresh in your mind, but as soon as you start moving around (activating your motor functions) it completely overwrites your dream recall.

----------


## Jamoca

> it helps to keep an actual journal/notepad next to your bed so when you wake up for whatever reason and recall something write it down. This is effective because when you wake up, the dream is usually fresh in your mind, but as soon as you start moving around (activating your motor functions) it completely overwrites your dream recall.




Yeah man, I actually do that. I've got my little notepad right on my bedstand, easily within arm's reach. But somedays I just thing, "I'm gonna lay here for a minute and think about my dream before I rush to jot it down", and before I know it's an hour later and I've forgotten the dream. Haha.

----------


## Jamoca

*From the Trees...to a Funeral*
It began in the trees. I was doing some special ropes course thing with two friends. We had to swing around in a jungle, landing on little wooden rope bridges and things like that. It was quite crazy. I landed on a dirt path on a mountain side and my dad was there. He handed me this special scooter and I began to race down the past. Off-terrain scootering was just becoming a fad, and my dad said now was the time to get involved so that I could become pro. 

Then I was in my room with this guy I play banjo with.

Then I was at school, in PE. The people I were with wanted something that I had in my backpack, I can't remember what. We went over to the lockers to get it, but I don't remember getting it. The next thing I remember, we all had mexican food like burritos brimming with guacamole. I walked back into the multi-purpose room, but it had now transformed into my friends room. 

My friend was on the ground. He kept making all these drug references in front of his parents and I thought I was going to get in trouble. I was a little worried. Then his room turned into the location of some big event. There was a fair around us, with booths and people selling wares. I quickly realized the event was a funeral. But it seemed more like a party. There were these special pretzel things that were handed out that we needed to eat, but they taste nasty. Then this family friend we know started surreptitiously handing out more delicious pretzels. I accepted but didn't know what to do, to eat it or no. 

What a dilemna!

----------


## Jamoca

*Bombs*
I was at a swimming pool with a decently sized group of other people. I had this bomb bottle, some kind of molotov cocktail that I smashed into the pool. Immediately the entire top of the pool lit on fire. Some girl was in the pool and had to rush out so as not to be burned. I can't really remember any more.

*Chat*
I was laying on the ground with some girl standing above me. We were using a chat program to communicate. According to her she was really popular and shouldn't be talking to someone on the ground like me. I was hugging her and trying to pull down her pants. She was pretty cute, I think. We were using a computer chat program to communicate, even though we were right next to each other.

Then I was standing out in a park and all these teachers were standing around. They said they had cold hands from being at this one school in San Francisco, I guess it was a cold place. 

The kid from the comic Zits was skiing and his mom flew over in a helicopter. HOW EMBARRASSING! But I don't know how I managed to segway from hugging a girls leg to skiing. Strange.

----------


## Jamoca

*Drugs in a Guitar Pick*
I had this guitar pick shaped piece of plastic and I was chewing on it, when I suddenly came to the realization that it was LSD or MDMA or something. I knew I would be in big trouble when my parents found out so I ran to the bathroom and made myself throw up so I wouldn't get caught taking drugs.

*Bus Stop*
I walked over to a bus stop near my school and began to beg for money. Why I was begging, I do not know. I knew it was imperative that I begged. My friend who usually mooches off of people showed up and gave me some money.

I started to check out the bus stop itself. It was really futuristic and looked like the kind of place that a rave would go down at. Flashing lights and glass, very futuristic. 

My parents rolled up and I hopped in. Quickly our conversation devolved into a fight. My mom and I were yelling at each other, which we rarely do. She was mad about drug use, and was never going to unground me. It was pretty upsetting considering we get along so well in real life. 

*Freshman*
I had a false awakening in which I woke up and went into the bathroom. I turned on the bathroom computer (?) and went on youtube. I found some video of a cute freshman girl I know. In this video she looked demented. I was planning on jacking off but I woke up for real.

----------


## Jamoca

*Driver's Ed*
I was taking online driver's ed last night so there were some manifestations of my learning in this dream. I dreamt that I was driving with a permit, but I was alone in the car. There were big signs on the ground that were directing me how to drive the car. 

But my friend showed up. He said that he was driving even though he had no permit or license. I saw him drive up into a heavily wooded road and fly off a corner. A policeman was waiting for him. I drove up and stood next to my friend. A large group of kids I knew were standing there, including my brother. The policeman started walking out of his car and toward us, so I started walking away. I didn't want to get involved in this. My brother started to talk and I pushed his head down. I got close to the road and suddenly broke into a sprint. I had a skateboard in my hands and deftly maneuvered it onto the ground and under my feet. I raced away as fast as I could and I heard the sounds of my friends footsteps behind me. We managed to outrun the cop, a close call. 

*??*
I was at my middle school in an empty classroom. Some guys had nitrous and were prepping some balloons. I was gonna take on but I realized what I was doing and that my mom would be so angry with me if she found out. My mom walked in the room and I asked her if I could. She said I could do it one last time. I inhaled the balloon and the trip lasted little more than a fraction of a second. I thought it was awesome anyway.

Then I noticed the roof of the building was missing, instead there was jungle and trees. I found myself high in the foliage of a massive tree. Other climbers were around me. I remember some girls too....and music. Nothing more.

----------


## Jamoca

I woke up after my alarm went off, laid in bed for a second thinking about my dreams, then fell back asleep and forgot them when I woke up in a rush so I wouldn't be late. How annoying.

----------


## Jamoca

*Tornado*
I was in a big, unrealistic looking city. There were no cars in sight. I was running down the street with a mob of people. We were all fleeing a massive tornado. I could see the tornado about a block away. The weird thing was, I didn't feel any wind from the tornado. Nothing was visibly being sucked into the tornados pull. 

I ran and ran. I split from the main mob with a teacher and a guy who is in one of my classes. We found a tower with a staircase going up it and decided to run up to the top for shelter. I don't see how a tower provided shelter from a tornado, but I can excuse my logic because I was dreaming. 

The guy I was with decided he was going to jump off the tower because he was going to die anyway. He leapt and tried to do flips in the air. He smashed onto something halfway down and had to stand up and jump off again. I watched him smash into the ground and obliterate himself, but it was comedic in the dream. I didn't think about how horrible it was. He was having a great time, obviously, or he wouldn't have been doing the flips he did.

But unfortunately for him, we did not die. Instead the teacher and I climbed off the tower and waltzed across a little creek to a mossy green paradise land. It was a hilarious ending to such a weird dream. A magic paradise land. Hah.

*Chairs*
This one I don't remember so much. It was from right when I woke up, and I scrawled on my notebook, "heads? slow? chair, singing, poop" I can't remember any of it, really.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bus Ride*
I got on the bus and found all these kids who I know riding it. This seems to be a common occurrence in my dreams, I have to remember this. Anyway, all these kids I know where on the bus. I sat next to this nice girl and we started talking. Then something odd happened. The bus stopped in the middle of the road to let someone on, and everyone on the bus began to protest. So the bus drove off, leaving this poor man stranded. The man had had an afro, and when he realized the bus was leaving him his afro became visibly sad and drooped.

Everyone laughed about it.

*Almost Lucid!*
I was in my AP Euro class, but instead of taking notes our teacher was showing us this special visualizer program to some of her sick music. She was playing Ratatat, and it was an album I didn't have. I had all their albums, or so I thought. I didn't think they had another. It was pretty awesome, but I realized that something seemed off. 

This kid next to me was talking about Lamarck and his evolutionary theories. I chimed in, telling more about Lamarck. Then the teacher corrected us and told us the correct pronounciation of his name, L&#233; Meral. It didn't make any sense, he wasn't french, I didn't think.

I continued to watch the visualizer and I began to think I might be dreaming. I looked at my hand and it didn't look right. I began to jump in the air and dance, but my friend jumped on me and restrained me, telling me how much of an idiot I would look if I started dancing in class. I realized he was right. I couldn't risk looking like a fool in class, so I forgot that I was dreaming. Hah! What was I thinking? It was a dream, it didn't matter whether I acted like a fool or not. Stupid friends, they always ruin dreams.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rehab*
I was in a drug recovery center, except that it was being held on a big boat. I was there with my dad. All the recovering addicts were sitting around in a circle waiting to say our names, when I saw my Grandma walk in. It was very frightening, because if she noticed who I was she would realize I was an addict, or something like that. I remained motionless and didn't make any eye contact. 

Somewhere over the next few minutes my Grandma transformed into my aunt, and my cousin appeared. My dad started talking to my cousin, embarrassing everyone. I had to tell him not to talk to her, and that he was not to talk to her unless we were in a dire emergency. It was so aggravating.

*Hands*
I have a distinct memory of looking at my hands and wondering if I was dreaming, but nothing else. Its sort of a weird feeling. I wish I knew whether I had had a lucid or not. Ah, well.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nonsense at Synagogue*
It began at school. I was sitting next to this guy I know, and we were taking a test. After we finished the test we started listening to this trance band 1200 Mics. Since the music was sort of drug themed, we started whispering to each other, saying which drugs we wanted to do. It was weird because he had this massive list of all these psychedelic drugs. Then I found myself at synagogue. The synagogue was going to be remolded, so there was a big fence up around the building. 

I remember walking down to the parking lot. Some kids pulled some prank in which a few kids jumped into a car, and made it look like nobody was in the car by laying on the floor, and then suddenly driving away! Hilarious! I found the kids after and talked to them, and congratulated them on their hilarious prank. Then I walked down the steps again, and I was talking to by brother about porn. Weird.

*Field*
I was on the football field, or in that location at least, but it was raised up in the air again. This seems to be a common theme in my dreams, I have noticed it before. Anyway, this cute girl I know was talking about her brothers girlfriend and how she had gotten addicted to oxycodone. Also a weird dream.

*Third Eye Pimple*
I was looking in the mirror and noticed this massive pimple. It was so big that it looked like a third eye. I couldn't believe it. I was gonna pop it, but when I looked in the mirror again I saw that it was already popped! Woah....

*Newspaper*
I was reading my school newspaper. They had this article on how guys had suddenly began to wash out their butts. It was a new trend, butt washing. haha. Classic.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nothing*
I didn't remember any dreams last night, unfortunately. This night will be the night though, I'll have a lucid for sure!!

----------


## Jamoca

Last night I did remember some dreams, but I had the funny predicament of writing down a dream and not really remembering what it was about. 

*Molly*
So I don't really remember this one. I can infer what it was about, but I don't have any visual memories of the dream. I do remember writing it down. I wrote, "Molly, MDMA, Gabe, School." So it was obviously about drugs, but I don't remember anything else.

*Hail*
It was hailing outside in real life, and in this sort of half dream I remember hearing hail falling on me, through the roof. Something like that, anyway.

*Blunt Engine*
I don't have any idea what this means, but it was written down. "Blunt Engine". 

*Strange Seating for Bad Kids*
I was up on this weird looking rink thing. It was like stadium seats, made of foam, high up in the air. It was a mountain of seating, so to speak. This place was where bad kids had to go, like a camp. I don't remember much about sitting here, except that the kids were smoking and yelling stuff at each other. My brother was there as well.

Next thing I know, I'm on skis, going down the road. I was actually on the golden gate bridge, riding my skis. It wasn't even snowing but I was sliding along pretty well. 

Then I found myself at home. My dog was escaping, a pretty common occurrence. Except the dog was talking and nobody noticed how strange that was.

----------


## Jamoca

*Fibonacci*
I was in a strange looking classroom, unlike any I had been in before. There were lots of other kids in the class, and we were all sitting around talking to each other. I knew it was a spanish class, but we were discussing the Fibonacci sequence. I had to recite it, starting from 15. Strange, because the fibonacci sequence doesn't even have 15 in it. This kid who is in my PE class was there, and I can't remember what he was talking about.

Then I find myself at a gym, working out. But I have a massive erection. And some girl was trying to pull on my dick. Haha.

*Shallow Water Diving*
I was with my mom, brother, and possibly one of my brothers friends, in the car. We were driving around suburbia, on the way to one of my mom's friends. But at some point on the drive we got sidetracked and everyone climbed out of the car to go on a walk. We walked over this wooden platform thing that led out over a little river. We walked along it a little ways, and then we saw that some people we knew were in the water. At this point one of my friends had joined us, although I don't know exactly how he appeared. 

We watched these people swimming around in the water, and my friend asked them how deep the water was. They said that it was two feet deep. I knew that was far too shallow, but he jumped anyway. He landed fine in the water. 

I thought, "What the hell" and jumped. I was holding onto this metal pole that my brother and I had found, and as I fell I realized the pole had some buoyancy and actually provided lift. I was able to do flips around it and slowly lower myself so my feet were touching the water, then float back up into the air and onto the platform. I thought it was pretty cool. In fact, I thought I might be dreaming, because in real life there is no way I could have done that.

But before I realized all the indications of being lucid, I became distracted. My brother had this very strange rubix cube he wanted to show me. And this Junior from my school was there too, but he looked like a middle schooler. They began to argue. The Junior said that the kid who gave my brother the rubix cube was a loser, but my brother thought that he was nice, just misunderstood.

As we walked back to the car my mom began to berate my brother for having the friends he had. We drove back, but somehow we ended up in the City and had to drive out. My mom continued to castigate my brother for not keeping better company. I was happy I had good friends.

----------


## Jamoca

Last night was one of those nights when I felt like I had a lot of dreams, but lo' and behold, I remembered very few.
*Hacky Sack*
My brother and I were walking along this high platform. He had his hacky sack and kicked it, and it landed inside this small cube of a restaurant. The restaurant had an open roof and the sack just landed inside. We walked into the building, which seemed much more spacious from inside than out. 

*Showers?*
All I really remember from this is standing on a bed of some sort, and then there were these group showers. My armpit had developed this strange rash on it, and I was quite concerned.

*Greek Society*
I sorta remember this one.

There were these buildings all lined up, they were for special greek societies. One of my friends was there, and a pressure tube? I don't really remember any more, but wha is written down is "secret greek society, rick, kid pressure tube, bad, kiran." I remember writing this down and thinking how great it was and how happy I was to have remembered it. Hah.

----------


## Jamoca

In the interests of using my computer less I am going to attempt transcribe my dreams into a physical notebook rather than the computer. If that fails I shall certainly return to the computer. Also, I have some worries that if this site were to close all my dreams would be lost.

----------


## Centaurus A

You could always print out your dreams. Then again, that's 20 pages worth of printing! lol. That's pretty weird that you keep beaming from one scene to another in your dreams. That use to happen to me when I was younger, but now mine are pretty stable. It can be annoying at times!

----------


## Jamoca

> You could always print out your dreams. Then again, that's 20 pages worth of printing! lol. That's pretty weird that you keep beaming from one scene to another in your dreams. That use to happen to me when I was younger, but now mine are pretty stable. It can be annoying at times!



Yeah, I realized that typing up dreams is a lot easier than writing them in a notebook, particularly considering how poor my handwriting is. So I think I'll keep typing them up, and just copy and paste them into a printed page or something like that.

----------


## Jamoca

*Catastrophic Cruise*
I was on a super massive cruise ship. This cruise ship was so big, it had a beach. But the beach was actually in the water, a real beach, with sand and everything. It was getting dark out and I was was sitting on the beach with my friend, when we heard a loud buzzing noise. It was incredibly loud, and we were frightened. Quickly we realized what this buzz was: a massive tidal wave approaching our cruise ship. We ran at break neck speeds back to our rooms on the ship to safe ourselves. 

The boat seemed almost abandoned. I encountered no other humans on my sprint back to my room. Inside the room, it was a mess. The room was falling apart, with pieces of brick on the floor and the walls cracking open. I realized an Earthquake had struck while I was on the beach. I found my mom, who was alright, and I told her of the coming earthquake. She was also frightened. The window was open, and air was blowing in. 

Suddenly I realized how ridiculous the whole situation was. Earthquakes, beaches, and tidal waves, on a cruise ship? I realized I was dreaming, and I knew this fact completely. I didn't even need to RC, it was so obvious.
I wasn't really able to take advantage of the dream because I woke up so quickly. The first thing I did was fly out the window and dive into the ocean. My brother yelled at me, he thought I would die in the massive wave. But I had nothing to fear, because it was all a dream. 

*Sexual Girls*
Haha, I wish I remembered this a little better. It says, "Jacket/in bed, sexual girls, kissing". I bet that was a great dream, I only wish I could remember it a little bit better.

*Library*
I was at school. As I was walking around I saw a kid with birkenstocks and complemented him on his stylish shoes. He was a guy who I normally see looking really thuggish and threatening, like a hoodlum. I walked to the Library and took a seat. But it wasn't any normal library study session I was engaged in. I climbed into a sleeping bag and got comfy, because we were going to watch a movie! Unfortunately, the guy sitting next to me kept poking and prodding me, making it very unpleasant. 

*Frat House*
I don't remember any visuals from this dream, but I do remember thinking about how the furniture had changed. I was inside a frat house at one point, but that wasn't really a focal point of the dream. I was also inside my home, and other places at various points in the dream.

*Banjo Shirt*
My mom had a shirt that had the exact same pattern as my banjo boxers.

----------


## Jamoca

*People Walking by my Window*
I was standing in my room and looking out the window. There was another person present, but I don't know who. We stood looking out the window and watching as people walked by. The street had changed subtly...my room was directly adjacent to the street, normally the front garden and fence stand between the wall and the street. The street was also much busier than normal. This girl whom I know walked up to my window and said hi to me. I can't really remember anything else in any detail. I have a vague memory of standing in the backyard, but not really anything else. 

*Swimming through the Air*
There was a mass exodus of people to some location, in India. I remember being part of a massive throng of people heading toward a volcano type destination. It was a crater in the ground. The first thing I remember is standing in front of a long super-market area, the store appeared to stretch on for miles. My friends were there, as was my english teacher. I had my nitrous cracker, (which I no longer have), an apparatus for breaking open compressed cartridges of gas. My english teacher asked me what it was. I told him it was for opening CO2 cartridges, in order to inflate balloons and balls and items of that nature. Then I headed off into the exodus. In order to make the journey, everyone flew to this India-Crater place. I hovered into the air and propelled myself through the air by wriggling my body like a worm. It was very similar to the dolphin kick in swimming. I swam through the air like this for a period of time before I finally arrived at the crater.

But then there is a lapse in my memory. The next thing I remember is hiding underneath a statue with another kid. The setting was on a small lawn type area, next to a small lake. We had been involved in a drug deal gone wrong, and now we had to hide from the authorities. I knew we couldn't keep hiding underneath the statue, we had to make a move. So my friend and I made a break for it, we jumped out and ran. We ran right past a group of people who I thought were going to capture us, but we escaped. 

*Bus*
I have a lot of bus dreams, but I can't really remember them in any detail usually. This dream is no exception. I wrote down, "Bus, adovage inching hike, girl on bus, ??" I can't remember any part of this dream but the hike. I vaguely remember going on a long, epic hike. 

*Interactive Play*
I was in the audience watching an interactive play. It was one of the strangest things I had ever seen. The audience did whatever they wanted, I can't even really remember the play itself. I walked over and took a seat at a desk in the corner of the theatre. A girl who was sitting sort of in front of me turned around and looked at me. I could tell she felt bad for me, because I wasn't talking to anyone. But I didn't want to talk to her either. I was very upset for some reason or another. I didn't want to involve with any of the other people there. 

But I couldn't stay isolated forever, and soon I had to get up and interact with other people. I found a box that was filled with strange scissors. They were all shiny and golden. I didn't know what they were for, or why anyone would ever have gold scissors.

----------


## Jamoca

*Big 5*
I was in a Big 5 store, examining all their fine sporting goods. I didn't really see anything I wanted, all the clothes looked like they would fit horribly. The purpose of my visit had been to get my sweatpants coated in a special spray that would keep them more durable and comfortable. Unfortunately the store was all out, so I left. 

*Tiny Grooming Kits*
I was looking through my brothers drawer and found his deodorant set. Every one of his deodorants was miniscule. Each one was no larger than my thumb nail. They were colored orange and green. I didn't think it was strange that they were so small, I even asked to borrow some. Hah.

----------


## Jamoca

*Batman*
I was in the kitchen, talking to my mom. We were talking about history and all the cool books I should read in order to have a better understand of who Sergei Witte was, who Rousseou was, and who various other pivotal people of european history were. We walked into her room and climbed into this fancy car that was just sitting on the floor of my mom's room. The doors automatically closed and we started driving. We were on a race. Then something changed, and instead of me being in a car I was watching a group of motorcyclists being chased by a car. The motorcyclists were actually Batman, Robin, and various other heroes. Some of them weren't heroes, but were weird looking frogmen and things like that. Then I was back in the house, but so was the motorcyclist and they were racing really fast around the house. Scary.

----------


## Jamoca

*Tired at School*
I was in the library at school, with my friends who go to a different school. And two cute girls I know. Then I couldn't find one of my friends so I walked outside. The library was underground, but it was warm inside. Outside it was rainy and wet, so I slipped as I walked outside. Oddly enough, although I thought it was raining I couldn't feel rainfall, just moisture on the ground. A few kids were there, and I asked them how they were doing. Then I saw that my math teacher had a bed installed in this heated slot above the library. Lots of kids were cuddled in for warmth. I climbed in too. 

*Gramma/Strength*
This was was sort of a series of non-sequiturs. I was out in the pool hall, and we had all these chairs that I used to stand on when I was little, and these foam exercise tubes. Then I was inside, talking to my grandma. My dad appeared and mentioned that I was getting "strong with a vengeance".

*Hat Thief*
I was traveling along with some friends after school. We got out of the car in front of Ring Mt and chilled there for a while. At this point I started to walk home, but I kept getting phone calls from numbers I didn't know. The weird thing was, it said the name of the person who was calling. I vaguely knew the people, but I didn't have any of their numbers. Then some guy drove by and yelled my  name. He jumped out of his car and ran at me, starting to attack me. He demanded I give him a block bro. hat. In order to keep him from beating my ass I acted real nice to him and told him that of course I would give him a hat. I just had to go get it from my house. I told him to hike over Ring Mt. and I would go to my house and pick up the hats. On the way to my house I got another call, from "Oliver Oaucsh". I thought I knew who the call was from but I was dumbfounded that I didn't have the number.

Next thing I know, I'm in this outdoor mall center, in one of the buildings, retrieving the hat. I get the hat and realize I should just make a break for it and not give the guy his hat. I start to run and he appears, chasing after me. But suddenly the principal of my school also materializes. She grabs my assailant and I escape. I head over to a cafeteria in the mall and relax and talk to the principal. I say to her, "Haha, this has been so ridiculous, these phone calls and being chased. I bet I'm dreaming." I casually looked at my hand and the principal laughed at my joke. Of course, I remained totally unaware of how right I was until I woke up. I had to laugh at my stupidity.

----------


## Jamoca

*Chocolate Sheet*
I was in my home, with all my family, except the dog. My mother, father and brother. We were preparing a delicious desert. It was a sheet of special chocolate-like material that could be melted in an oven into a gooey, while still perfectly textured, delicacy. It was apparently, "Rolling Food" and was made to be eaten on E. I was looking forward to eating it. Then My mom started talking about how she had been to some great thrift shop.   My dog stole the socks laying on the floor. It was aggravating and we calling him a rascal.

*Adventures in Mexico*
It began in an adventure park type location. I was with my family, and we were having fun running around on a jungle theme park. I tried to go over into the child's area, which was complete with alligators and dangerous swampy moats, but the guy wouldn't let me get in. I had to climb over a vine onto the other side. I walked around the child's area for a bit and found myself in Mexico! 

I was on a playground in mexico, that apparently lay adjacent to the theme park. It was a grungy looking playground, with junk lying on the ground and stuff. I was sitting on the ground, when a cute girl walked up. She asked me to go pick up some weird looking pillow for her, which I obligingly did. We, along with some guy, sat on the top of the play-structure. The girl, who was white and looked like a girl at my school, said something in spanish that I knew meant, "I want you". I was pretty hyped that this hot girl wanted me.

When I wasn't looking the play-structure became a frat house. We were now sitting on the couches. I had taken off my shoes. We sat around for a while, and suddenly decided we had to leave. I didn't get my shoes, but instead started to head down the stairs after my friends. But then the frat boys living in the house saw us and the chase began. 

We ran as fast as we could to avoid being caught. It was a crazy goose chase around the house. I had to run back up to get my shoes. My friends changed too, instead of a cute girl there were now two guys I'm friends with in waking life. We ran around, opening all the doors in the house to cause more chaos for the frat boys. Somehow I got the idea that we had a big trampoline at the house that we needed to put in the car and take with us. We found it on the ground outside, but couldn't figure out how to collapse it. Time was of the essence so we decided to leave it. We found the car and started to unlock it, but right then the frat boys showed up, this time with paintball guns. They shot my friend but not me. He was laughing and unharmed, but I was still frightened. We jumped in the car and raced off. Once on the road I forgot about the frat boys. My dad was now driving, and I put in a CD of Tony Trischka on the banjo. We drove a little ways before pulling into a grassy field.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bike Adventures*
I was riding a bike with my brother on the handlebars, down a janky looking path. I as having a lot of trouble steering with my brother's weight on the handlebars. We crashed through all sorts of brush and plants before reaching I managed to turn us. But then we hit a big jump and flew over a pond, landing hard on a concrete embankment on the other side. At this point my mind lost track of the fact that we had been riding the same bike, and we now had two different bikes. We each carried our respective bikes up the slanted concrete slope and to a platform at the top. I noticed my front tire had popped when I crashed. My brother and I had to fix it, but we had lost all our gear. It was pretty aggravating. 

*Handshakes*
I was in a classroom at what I presume was a school. I hadn't been there before, and I was introducing myself to everyone else in the room.

----------


## Jamoca

*Unwanted Psychedelic Berries*
I was roaming my neighborhood with a few friends, as well as my brother and some of his friends. We were walking down the main street and we found these large green bushes. I remembered that the berries that these bushes produced were extremely psychedelic, so I decided to see if I could find any. I scoured the bushes, but I couldn't find any berries, just weird nuts and stuff. I was going to give up, but I found these green berries that resembled cashews. It was exactly what I had been looking for. My brother didn't say anything to me about it, which was odd. I guess he didn't know what I was doing. I ate four of the berries and saved two in my pocket, and then we started to walk down to the yacht club. Quickly I began to feel very sick, and I truly regretted taking the berries. My parents would kill me, I couldn't handle deceiving them. The high wasn't really good, like I wanted. It was sickening, vertigo and blurriness, with fear. My dad drove up to the construction site we were chilling at at the yacht club. We climbed in the car. I didn't want my parents to see my pupils. I was scared. I couldn't believe I had done this again...ugh.

----------


## Jamoca

*Movie Premiere at the Ropes Course at the Library*
It began inside a library, I believe it was a school library. I was walking around looking at the people in the library. I was with a small group of friends, and we were throwing small inflatable balls at cute girls butts as they walked around. I got tired of this nonsense and walked up the stairs to the ground floor of the library. From down below I saw another cute girl whom I know, and she waved at me and I waved back. Nice. Then I walked outside the library. There was a big ropes course out on the lawn of the library. I ran to get in line to do the course. There was a massive line, it looked like it would take a really long time to even be able to start the course. The people I was standing in line next to pulled out some cards in order to pass the time. That's all I can remember, although according to my notebook my grandma was there was well. I don't recall her involvement in the dream whatsoever. 

*Group Showers*
The title almost explains it all. I was in these fancy group showers, a la massive roman baths. Everyone was naked, including me! Although it was co-ed, it wasn't really super sexual, at least not at first. I was showering myself, and everyone else was cleaning themselves too. But then I sat down to relax and two girls I know sat next to me. They were talking about cutting my hair, and how they wanted to give me a haircut. One of them said they wanted to style my pubes too. At first I wouldn't consent. Then I started to run my hand up the inside of their legs, and it got as steamy as the bathroom. But it didn't get too steamy. It stayed pg-13.

*Out of Cheese*
I unfortunately can't really remember this dream because I'm sure it was really funny. In my notebook it says "Yacht Club, Prisons, denth, out of cheese." I don't know what that means but it sounds classic. 

*Something Else*
There is some other dream that I can't quite remember but I know I had. I have it on the tip of my mind, but I don't know what it was.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bass*
I dreamt I was playing the bass with my friend Will. The thing was, I was playing bass (which I can't play), and my friend was playing piano, which he doesn't play. And we both sounded amazing. We played all this gnarly jazz stuff, it was great. It was really awesome, to play such crazy music in a dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Getting Lucky With Freshman*
At first I was in a class in school, I don't know what class it was. There was some girl there who I know who was flirting with me. Then I walked outside and ran into some cute freshman girls, one of whom I know and the other who I have seen walking around. We hugged and then we walked up under a tree to eat lunch. I sat between the two and we talked, quickly began making out. I was running my hand under their shirts and stuff, it was pretty rad.

----------


## Jamoca

*Eugene*
I've been reading Look Homework, Angel by Thomas Wolfe so my dream seemed to be variations on that theme.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nothing Good*
I didn't remember any solid dreams. I have a vague memory of finding a blacked out quarter, covered with sharpie. I had attempted to sharpie out a quarter in real-life, so I have a vague memory of finding the quarter under my bed in a dream. Nothing more.

----------


## Jamoca

*Banjo*
I walked into a banjo clinic, looking for advice on how I could improve my playing. I was conversing with a lady at a desk, and she asked me to blow on a bowl filled with water and a little floating bobble in it. I held up the bowl and blew on the water. The lady looked at the water, and then congratulated me, because apparently I was "better than 90&#37; of all the banjo players in the world". Or maybe she said I was in the 90th percentile. Something like that. I was pretty pleased that I was so good according to this lady at the clinic. Then I found myself at home. I was in the backyard, near where the trash can and recycling can are. I was talking with my dad, trying to interpret what the lady had said about my playing. Then I noticed a bright and shiny object on the ground. I picked it up, it was two slightly dirty spoons that had somehow migrated out of the kitchen and into the backyard. Very curious. 

*Hooking Up in the Lot Near the School*
I was at school in my AP Euro class. But we weren't really doing anything. People were lounging around and talking. I was talking to this girl. We decided we would leave and walk to this place near the school. We walked over there, but I have no memory of the walk. As soon as we left the school, we were there. It was this strange looking garage type building. From the outside it looked like it was all made of concrete, but when we walked in and got to the far end we could see all this stained glass stuff. We sat down close to each other and started to cuddle, but then suddenly some people walked into the stained glass garage. Because it was kind of dark and weird we ran back to school.

But once in school the girl and I decided we wanted to go back to the dark building. We walked, and of course were instantly there. We sat down and started kissing, but then again some people walked in. This time we talked to the people for a bit. They were interesting and harmless, but I would rather have been getting lucky with my cute girl.

----------


## Jamoca

*MDMA*
I was hanging out with my friend Emelien, we were chilling and walking around in the downtown of some place. I remember  standing at a cross walk, under a bridge, walking to find some place. Then I found myself at a house, I don't know where the house was or whose house it was, but I felt at home there. I was with two of my friends. We had some pure molly powder, and so we downed it in a drink. Then I remember looking at my friends eyes and seeing his pupils swell to the size of nickels. I instantly realized what I had done. If the E showed up on a drug test, I would be done. I decided I had to make myself throw up to avoid detection. I was still feeling really high when my dad walked in, even though I had thrown up. It wasn't pretty. But he didn't catch me, I think.

*Soaring, Flying*
I was walking down a long road with my friend Will. We were in the country. I saw this muddy field, and I lept into the air above the field and started to fly. I flew all up in the air, flying around, living life and being free. 

Then I was in my backyard. Two friends were there. One had funny purple and red elf shoes on. I tried the shoes on and lept off the fence, flying into the air. But the fence broke. I matieralized I new fence with my mind, and then went on my way. 

Then I was at a house party. My brother was there. I hit him on the head, hard. THen I felt bad. I jumped out the window and into the snow. There was a little cliff, ten feet high, and I stood next to it, kicking snow in. My brother came and started to hit me. I had to leap in the air and fly away. I enjoyed flight. I dipped up and down, gaining speed and rushing close to the ground. It was a rush. I reached this strange area, with snow below me and a weird portal to a port city in the distance. People, including my brother were crowded around it. I remember no more.

*WILD into a FA Wild and Crazy Dream*
I took a nap today, and went into SP. As I was falling I had fun by trying to move my arms and stuff, and found I couldn't. It was neat, because I was almost in a different world. I felt like different limbs were moving, not my real ones. I decided to dive into the dream. I stood up and climbed out of bed, now being immersed in the dream. But it was weird, because my vision was off. Everything seemed blurry. And I wasn't totally aware. I drifted off out of the lucid state. I found myself sitting my chair, doing homework and texting someone. My body felt so weird. It was like I was sitting in a hundred places at once. My whole body was going crazy. I dreamt that I was sitting there doing homework, and I fell asleep again. Again I entered SP, but it was dream SP. In this Dream into a WILD I stood up and found my mom. She was being rude, I decided to do something mean to her. But then I found I couldn't violate certain morals in me, even in a dream with no consequences. I resolved to find a girl to fuck. 

I walked into my room, and found a girl. We started doing it on the floor of my room. It was great. I was pretty easily able to last, until I came. But I was certain that I would have come in pants when I woke up for real, and I was embarrassed by the prospect of that. 

I woke up, back into the original WILD dream. I decided to wreak some havoc, so I took off my shirt and started to fly through the ceiling. Then I remembered my goal to meditate and have a profound transcendent experience. Right then I woke up for real. I checked my pants and had not actually came. Thank goodness. But what a crazy dream.

----------


## Jamoca

*Costco Bombs*
I was up at COSTCO, looking for something to buy. But this COSTCO was in a house, and there was nothing there, just some people chilling around. Hardly a massive outlet store. I was trying to call my mom to tell her something. Then my friend came in, claiming he had been hit by a car while biking over, or some crazy story like that. 

Then I was outside with some friends. We ran out on a pier and shot a bomb off into a city pretty close. We hit it with a "nuke" even though we were close enough that a nuke would kill us too. I yelled that the radioactive fall out would kill us, but the girl I was with paid no heed and shot the rocket off anyway. I dived into the sand and wasn't hurt. Then we had to escape. The two people I was with and myself grabbed the tents and stuff and started to pack up all our gear. We had to hide all our stuff so we weren't found by someone. I was so nervous I felt like I had to pee, but I couldn't go.

*Grilled Cheese*
This dream is scrawled out on the notebook. I don't really remember it well. It says "grilled cheese machine, Avacado, journey, jamming, injured, music." I'm not positive it says journey, jamming, injured, music all. It could also say learning, jamming in good music or something like that. 

I wish I could remember it...ugh...I hate it went I can't remember a dream I wrote down. It usually happens with the dreams I write down earlier in the night.

*Haz Mat*
First, I was at this summer camp my family goes to each year. These people were setting up a trailer to sleep in. It was going to be super hot and burn them alive, because they had the tarp laying over the structure of their trailer/tent. It didn't look good, not at all. 

Then there was me, sitting on a beach with some dudes. We had sleeping bags and were just laying on the beach, not doing anything. But one of the guys who I was with was Harrison Bergeron, the notorious abnormal protagonist of Kurt Vonnegut's short story. So a HAZ MAT team came to get us, because we were a threat to their extreme egalitarian society. I hid in my sleeping bag so they wouldn't see me. The guys came and sprayed the bag down and when I poked my head out they sprayed me in the head. But it wasn't a big deal. I wasn't injured.

Next thing I remember is being in some location, I can't really remember the setting. But there was this girl there, and I suggested she should suck my dick. So we went off into another room. She wanted to make-out, but I had all this nasty gummy candy in my mouth. I had to spit it out, but even then my mouth tasted gnarly. We were hooking up for a while, but I never got sucked. We had to leave the room to listen to someone shortly. I'm a little fuzzy on what was going on. I tried to find another girl because I lost the first. I walked into the room again and it went all weird, I saw this vision of some strange porno film.

----------


## Jamoca

*Holes in Shoes*
I remember vaguely looking at the bottoms of my shoes and noticing that there were big, gaping holes on the soles. 

*CDs*
This one was pretty long, but I didn't write enough in my notebook and consequently can't remember much. I was out in the poolhall looking at CDs, but I couldn't find anything I wanted. No, that wasn't it. It had something to do with borrowing CDs, either from the poolhall and my dad's collection or friends. And then I was driving, or talking, or something, about the "driving instinct"

----------


## Jamoca

*Hair Gel*
I don't really remember this very well. It wasn't detailed. I was applying hair gel, but thats all I really remember. The weird thing is, in the shower I remembered more, but then forgot it when I got out.

----------


## Jamoca

*Swimming Pool*
I was in a swimming pool. I remember swimming down to the bottom to try and grab some goggles. I think that's what I was doing. I also remember diving into the pool, with a real crumby dive. I had terrible form.

*Driving*
I was driving around. I pulled out onto this windy road. The car was handling well. It was "perfectly balanced" so I could drive on all this crazy terrain without flipping over. I drove up a hill, through all this mud, to avoid a wreck on the road. I had to hop out of the car and run through the mud when the car got stuck. I leapt around with perfect balance and form. Some guy yelled at me how well balanced I was. I landed next to the road. Instead of a road, it was a river. There was a boat in the river. The river was shallow and filled with rocks. I climbed in the boat. Two other people were in the boat. I don't know who they were.

----------


## Jamoca

*Torture*
I was in this strange torture facility. I don't know exactly what was going on or how I had come to be trapped there. The facility actually looked exactly like my garage, with the garage door open and stuff. We were prisoners-of-war. The torture they were currently using involved stringing us up in the air by our dicks, attacked to mattresses. That is. They had mattresses suspended vertically in the air and all the guys had to be hung up by their dicks to these mattresses. It wasn't really painful, but it wasn't pleasant. 

Then I remember standing out on the driveway, although I still thought it was a torture facility. Two big trucks came racing down the road at each other. They crashed. They exploded in a fiery explosion. The torture facility, which was run by the government, claimed to be a factory. They said they were being targeted for terrorism. Hundreds of innocent people were convicted for the "bomb" so the government would have more people to torture. 

Then I was flying through the air. I landed on this icy airstrip. I had skis on. The airstrip turned to foam. I was in this weird place, some strange waterworld. I ran around on these skis, but I had no boots. My feet clipped directly into the skis. I was skiing around this waterworld for a while, I don't remember much more.

*Shtanky Car* 
I was driving in a shtanky car, and some funky bass. Drug dealing was involved too. That's all I remember.

*Rave*
I was at this supposed rave. Some guy was on LSD. I went inside. I had a trench coat on. I had to hang it up on the rack. I started to squeeze my way into the dance. But I had to go to the bathroom. The bathroom was a trip. There were all these weird doors. I didn't know where to go. There was one tiny portal for kids. I was lost.

----------


## Jamoca

*Anesthesiology*
I was an anesthesiologist, giving people all these medicines. It was a lot of fun. I got to administer propofol to put people to sleep. It was milky and white. I can't remember what else I was doing.

----------


## Jamoca

*Mexican Food*
It began with a road trip with my dad. We were driving somewhere. I think I was doing the driving. We arrived in some location, a town in California somewhere. We went to get mexican food. I ran into a girl I know there. My dad made a wise crack about how we had driven all this way to get the special recipe from the mexican place. She laughed. I laughed. Hah. The place only served meat. I'm a vegetarian. The girl said she would pull some strings to get me some vegetarian food. I ate the foot. I was sickened thinking of all the meat my food had touched.

----------


## Jamoca

*Pregnant*
It began at my Gramma's house. I remember standing in my grandma's kitchen, washing dishes. Two girls I know materialized. I gave them hugs and said Hi. We talked for a bit. One of the girls had to go. I somehow overheard her say she was pregnant, or she may even have said it directly to me. That really saddened me to hear that. I didn't know who she had done it with, and I was upset to think of how a pregnancy would ruin her life. She didn't look pregnant at all in the dream. It was so weird. I don't know if she was going to the hospital to get it aborted or what exactly she was doing.

*Boat*
I was outside my house on the docks, climbing around on different boats.

*TEAM*
Something to do with applying for this "TEAM" program. And I remember my dog barking and laying awake in bed. There's a good chance that was real, though.

----------


## Jamoca

*"Flying off the Docks"*
My first memory was sitting in the bus on my way home. Out the window I could see all of Paradise Cay. I looked down the steep hill bordering the road and to my surprise saw a strange looking unicycle racing along next to the bus. I looked at it and the bus dissappeared, leaving me standing next to this unicycle. It was green and appeared to be some kind of plastic children's toy. It had no seat, only two pedals. I wanted it for myself, but it rolled off the road and down the steep hill.

Next I found myself at home. My brother was there, with his friend and his friend's brother. They were outside, standing on the dock. They were going to jump off the dock, learn to fly, and go get the unicycle. I told them that they should dive into the water to gain momentum. 

There was an elaborate mobile adjacent to our house. Hanging from it were massive rat skulls. I wasn't in the least bothered by these massive rat skulls hanging off the mobile. 

I lost sight of my brother.

Then I was inside. I made a bean soup and put it in the microwave. I watched it boil. The microwave turned into a TV. I was watching a video. I was in the video. I was standing next to my brother and his friend, they were in a bunkbed and I was standing next to them. I had a laptop and a cup of hot chocolate, and the hot chocolate was boiling. I was making it boil in my hands with the aid of the laptop.

Then I was in my mom's room watching TV. Family guy was on. Stewie was up to some of his shenanigans. I never watch this show. It was deformed, as in a dream. Stewie had no face, and the family was trapped in a bubble in a wall for people to laugh at. Dora the Explorer was on next. Dora kept making dirty jokes. It was horrible to watch the things she did. I turned off the TV.

Then I woke up.

*Calculator*
I had all these different colors for my calculator.

----------


## Jamoca

*The Hobo Watching*
I was in my room, with my brother, and we looked out the window and saw this homeless man, sitting in our garden and sleeping. He was wearing plaid, wool gloves, generic homeless man attire, but he had no shopping cart or plastic bags of stuff. He didn't notice us watching him at first, but I waved to him and he saw me waving and started to wave back. He became very excited. He wanted us to let him into our house. We couldn't hear him talking through the window but he was motioning for us to open the door. We refused.

I went into the kitchen and told my parents about the homeless man. They seemed unconcerned and didn't even bother to go look and see what he was doing. 

Night fell quickly and I climbed into bed. I was very frightened now. The man had become very angry when he saw that we were not going to let him into our house. I couldn't tell if he was going to become violent and break the windows or kick down the door. I fell asleep cuddled up in blankets for safety.

*Fair*
I was at this fair, it was like a farmer's market. My friend Will was there. There was a sword shop. I bought swords.

----------


## Jamoca

*Acting*
At first I was with my mom in this clothing store. The store was dark and grungy looking, with all these really expensive fancy t-shirts. They were playing ambient psychedelic music and had all these flashing lights. This guy came up to me and started rubbing my shirt and talking to me about how great the store was, like he was rolling or something. 

Then I was on a ski lift. As we went up the ski lift I saw some girls I know below us. I waved at them but they ignored me. I was so sad. 

Then I was acting in this play. The stage was tiny, I was super tall compared to the others. I forgot my lines. I wasn't embarrassed, I winged it and did a good job. Then I was hackey sacking with my buds. That's all.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nonesense Shmonsense*
First I was on these docks with my dad. We were clambering around over boats and doing work and stuff. Then we climbed over this hand railing thing and onto shore, but when I turned around my dad was gone. Instead there was this old skinny man. He was naked. At strange woman materialized. The mans penis was on his hip instead of where it should have been. The woman started blowing the guy. It was disgusting to watch. She apparently had been in a porno with the guy during WWII, but they hadn't known until then. Even though I was disgusted by the thing, I thought I had a wet dream and woke up in my bed.

I was still dreaming though. I went over to my dresser and looked for some clothes to wear. There were all these tye-die shirts, but they weren't shirts. It was tye-die kites! Some guys from my math class were there. We found a leather pouch and thought it might have LSD in it, because it was with the tye-die shirts. There wasn't any LSD, unfortunately. 

I climbed in the shower, which was in my room. Strange. The shower was really small, hardly enough room. All these people started walking into my room and climbing into the shower. I had to fight them and kick them out. It was horrible. I couldn't shower in peace because all my relatives were over and wanted to say hi. I had to kick them out of my room/shower. Then something changed, and I ran out of the shower in a "prison break". But it was actually a "Zoo Break". I had escaped from the zoo. I went running around. I was doing it all for an english paper I had to write.

Nonsense.

----------


## Jamoca

*Band Trip*
I was on a trip to yosemite with the band. It was a lot of fun. There was a theater. Lots of people. Left my stuff back at school. Have to go back to get my instrument. My dad is there. 

*Alex*
This kid I used to know called me up, wanted to hang out. I was at home. It was 11 at night, but still light out. 

*???*
Can't read this one: "Firenurks, LSD, inteiel, Tess".

*Party*
I was at a party. My mom is there. She has gotten a double mastectomy. 

*Fair*
I was at a fair with some friends. We were running around. My friend was there, he said something about being a communist.

I was swimming in the bay with my brother. There was a strange structure in the water.

----------


## Jamoca

*Acne*
My mom had bought this new tube of acne medication. It was looking good. All fancy and black.

----------


## Jamoca

*Banjo*
I was playing banjo with my buddy. We were getting down, but I realize now he doesn't even play banjo.

*Military Ice Cream*
I remember being in my house. At first I was in the old computer room, with my brother and some others. We were playing on this weird computer game, the board was laid out on the floor, and we were crawling over it to play the game. The game eventually grew until it was the entire world. I had to dive into sea-world and swim around, and came out in the kitchen.

There was a military operation in the kitchen. All the military boots were laid out. Ice cream was also laid out on the kitchen table. Mmm...Ice cream. My mom was there. So was a friend of mines older brother. I wonder what he was doing. 

Then I remember standing and looking out the window. This little kid in my grade who can be annoying at times was there. Can't remember any more.

----------


## Jamoca

I was on a trip to Yosemite, couldn't write my dreams down. Here's the ones I remember.
*Warehouse*
Sex lessons. Lots of partners. What if I get AIDS? Scared. Dancing, dancing, ejaculate. Warehouse. Big warehouse, thrift shop. Brother and my friends are there. Mom too. Looking at clothes. But how come the shop has many different copies of the same products. If its a thrift store they shouldn't have 5 of the same hat, weird.

*Ice Cream*
Snowballs, Ice cream selling, hospital, Will painting walls, cool art. Ricky, Grant.

----------


## Jamoca

*Ditching PE*
I was ditching PE with my band teacher. We were chilling out on the field in a warped replication of my school. It had certain aspects of my school, but was altogether different. We were hanging out and talking.

The next thing I remember is being hired to play this gig. But I was to play and instrument I had never played before. I was a little worried, I had no idea what to do. It was a strange bowed instrument, with four sets of 30 drone strings. I started bowing and it made an odd scratchy noise, then one of the sets of 30 strings snapped off. A maid who worked at the venue had to fix it. By the time we got on stage everyone was mad. I don't remember ever playing, I just remember being handed some money. I got far less than everyone else in my band was paid. I believe I made $20, and they made $60 each. Then I remember standing outside and talking.

*Mousetrap Car*
I was looking at this ingenious design for a mousetrap powered model car.

----------


## Jamoca

*No Shoes*
I remember reciting a poem, on a bus. I was on a bus and I was saying this poem, or a slogan of some sort. I can't remember what the words were in the poem. But the poem was a poem for people who didn't wear shoes. Or it was for people who didn't do work. I can't remember which. Nonetheless, it was a moving poem/slogan. There was a hyphen between every word in the poem.

*Beach*
I remember standing in a little house above a beach. There were lots of people from my school there. I can't remember anything else.

----------


## Jamoca

*Hackey Sacks*
I was in this store that had all these really nice hackey sacks. I wanted to get one. It had string on it and was very supple.

----------


## Jamoca

*Mushrooms*
I dreamt I was doing psych mushrooms for the first time. It was really disappointing. I did it in a school type setting. These teachers were acting as guides, but they didn't do a very pleasing job. They just bugged me out and got me all paranoid or something. Well, it wasn't exactly like that. I was actually pretty comfortable and didn't think anything was strange about doing it at school. The school was outdoors under some bushes, in a nice nature setting. What bummed me out was how dull the mushrooms were. It was just slight patterns upon closing my eyes, I didn't get any OEVs and I didn't get any change in mental perception.

----------


## Jamoca

*Playing Lacrosse at a Fancy Boarding School*
I had driven a long, long way to reach this strange town. I didn't remember the drive. But I was there, in the town. I was there for some sort of school, I think. My friend was there too. But he wasn't sure he was going to attend the school. He said he would try it out and if he didn't enjoy it then he would go back home.

I remember these people were hiking on a mountain. A big, steep mountain. There was a cheeto on a rock, and they crushed it underfoot.

Then I was on the mountain, but on a big, open field. We were having a lacrosse game. Getting ready for the game, I was putting on all my gear. The goggles we had could be customized through some sort of internal programming, a "reskinning" of sorts. The game began. I remembered that I had tried to play lacrosse once, but couldn't hand having to run around and beat guys with sticks. I felt like too much of a douche thug guy. 

We were running around and playing lacrosse. I had lots of extra gear that I set on the side. I walked back into town for a bit. There was a Pendleton store, which I entered. My friend was inside, talking about how cool the paperboy style hats were. I remember walking around in this town and noticing that there were no cars at all. Nobody drove, everyone walked in this town. There weren't even bikes either. The town was purely pedestrian. 

I went back up to the field. No one was there any more. There was a painting on a wall. I'm not sure how the wall got up on the mountside. Somehow I knew everyone was behind the painting. My friend Kiran was there, wearing bright red pants. He was yelled at by the coach. 

Then I was back in my house. A girl was there. She wasn't wearing a shirt either. I started to get affectionate with her, if you know what I mean. I walked into my mom's room, and then back into my brother's room where she was. She was naked on the bed, but not in a sexual way. It was more of a strange, helpless naked, like a prisoner stripped of his clothes. I pulled her onto the floor and mounted her. My dad walked in at that moment. I ranted some excuse about erasers and schoolwork. 

Then I awoke???

----------


## Higurashi

> I pulled her onto the floor and mounted her. My dad walked in at that moment. I ranted some excuse about erasers and schoolwork. 
> 
> Then I awoke???



Lol, love this part. 

Dont you hate those random abrupt endings??

----------


## Jamoca

> Lol, love this part. 
> 
> Dont you hate those random abrupt endings??



Yeah! Right when it was getting good! Haha.

----------


## Jamoca

*Back Piercing*
I was looking at the back of a woman who had these intricate, delicate little back piercing. I saw four of them. They looked like those little dangly belly button diamond chains, but it was on her back. I didn't wonder at all how strange it was that she had pierced her back, where no one could see it.

----------


## Jamoca

*Datura*
I was in a swamp, I can't remember exactly how I got there but I remember being in the swamp. I was picking these Datura seed pods off the plant. They looked all alien and spiny. It was very weird. 

I have a vague memory of some massive doors or something?

----------


## Jamoca

*Unsafe Driving*
I was in the car with a friend of mine from school. He was driving really unsafely, texting while he drove. I was scared to death because the car was swerving while he texted. I yelled at him, I think. Next thing I know, I'm in a big public shower. My friend's girlfriend is there, and so is the friend who was driving. The two start making out. I need to leave.

I find myself high up in the air on a mountain side terrace. I'm naked. I am given a condom by a mysterious lady. I say that it might be too small. She laughs.

----------


## Jamoca

*Gaaahhh!!!!!!*
This is very frusturating. I haven't remembered a dream in the past two nights. I know I've had interesting dreams, but I can't remember anything, not even a fragment.

----------


## Jamoca

*Stewart*
I was talking to this kid at my school named Stew. I needed his phone number because I wanted to buy some mushrooms from him. He said he could "fer sher" get me some. I remember kind of running around the school with him or looking for him. 

*Vitamin B*
I was taking this Vitamin B pill, but I accidentally took more out of the bottle than I needed. I decided that, instead of putting it back in the bottle I set it on top of my retainer. Hah. 

*Theater*
I was in a lobby at first. I remember a reddish theme. There was this cool looking smoke rising up. Then my dad and I and my brother and his friend were trying to get into a show. But it wasn't exactly sneaking in. There were two openings with a pillar in between, with no doors, like at some airports. We walked around and peered through into the show. My brother was laying on the stairs, and the steam was coming out of vents into his face. My dad kept talking until a lady asked us to leave. My brother was relieved because he could get off the floor. Then we went and sat on this platform that was covered in wires. We had to plug in a USB cable somewhere. 

That's all I remember.

----------


## Jamoca

*Rolling*
I was at my house and I had a pill of E. I dosed with a kid from hebrew school, we used a special technique where we scraped a tiny bit off the pill so we would just roll barely. I was going around my house having fun. Some girls were over and I was getting really touchy with them. I pulled down my pants and they started to fondle my dick but it wouldn't get hard because of the E. Hah. Then I saw my PE teacher in the garage. What?

*Wolf in the Woods*
I was walking through the woods with some friends when a wolf came and started to circle us. A bear was watching too. We made ourselves seem big and threatening but it just got closer. Then I realized it just wanted to play fetch. So we made friends with the bear and wolf. A lemur joined us too, it had a board game. Fun.

*Jet*
First I was out on the docks. Then I was playing legos with this little kid. I wanted to steal his lego lightsabers. We were in the middle of nowhere. I got a in military style car with a friend. We raced off going off jumps and stuff on this bumpy road. We got out of the car. A jet landed a mile away. A giant robot got out, which was here to get me and my buddy and some girl who appeared, cant remember when she got involved. 

We ran over and hi jacked the robots jet and rocketed it down. Then we flew back to civilization. It was fun. I flew into my science class. Some kid was gonna rat me out for something. It became a dinner party. Can't remember more.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cruise*
I was on a cruise, so I didn't really write down my dreams because...I was lazy. Unfortunately. I didn't even remember any, my pattern of sleep was so off. Gahh! Hopefully I'll get back to normal soon.

----------


## Jamoca

Finally I'm remembering dreams again! It's gooood to be back!

*Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory*
I was on a bus traveling down road near my house. We stopped and got off the bus. Instead of the French School that usually occupies the location, there was Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory! We were getting a tour. I don't remember all the tour, but I remember this big ice cream machine. It was like one of those self serve soft ice creams, except that the ice cream was flavored like every single flavor of ice cream in the world. Each bite tasted different. It wasn't blended together so the ice cream was a lavish rainbow pattern. It was incredible. 

Next thing I remember is walking out of a forest. Some dude has a big wolf. I pet it, thinking its an "artic dog" which to my knowledge are harmless. It doesn't bite but I'm scared anyway when I realize its a wolf. I run up the hill and enter a cruise ship. But it's a land cruise, the wheels are out and its using its rockets to blast along the beach. It looks like we are in my backyard but that is impossible. Along the beach I see a giant flock of mastodons passing by. 

*Bus*
I'm on a bus with my friend. We get off the bus at some point, with the intention of getting picked up later along. But we miss it and have to walk back to my neighborhood. There, a bus is waiting. We get on. I remember looking at my hands and counting 11 fingers. I realize I am dreaming, but I almost instantly forget. I don't remember doing any lucid activities whatsover. I have an vague shroudish feeling that feels like I was flying, but I don't remember.

I then remember being inside. It smells like cigars in the house and my mom thinks it was me. It wasn't, and I am offended by her lack of trust in me. I can't believe she would think I would smoke cigars. I yell at her for that.

----------


## Jamoca

*Itchy Mountain*
This girl had all this fancy Itchy Mountain Men limited edition merchandise. It was way fancier than what I have. 

*Rock Pulverizer*
There was this strange drill contraption designed to pulverize rock and slowly to it to dust, creating tunnels. 

*Vans*
I was wearing vans, but of two different models, both the slip on and the lace up. woahoho!

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't recall any dreams from last night, just a strange hallucination upon waking up when my alarm went off that two alarms were going off. I could see strange bars of light coming from the alarms. This fake stuffed rabbit on my nightstand was an alarm, and weird rays were coming from it too. I had to turn the rabbit off, but my normal alarm continued to beep and as I turned that off I realized how odd my hallucination had been.

----------


## Jamoca

*France*
It began in the shed. I was shrooming with some people. I can't remember who. It was impressive, brilliant colors, everything I wanted. Then I remember being inside talking to my mom. We were talking about how I had been inhaling CO2 to get high. I wanted to do more, but my mom wouldn't let me. She wanted me to wait. Then I was playing a video game. I was floating on bubbles. I was using the computer mouse. I was in the video game. It became reality. I was running down a forested path. I passed by a friend. My brother and I are in a hotel room in France. It is extremely hot. I get up to turn the thermostat down. Someone hears us and starts to yell. They are yelling about murder. I wake up.

----------


## Jamoca

*Morphine*
My dad is teaching me how to shoot up morphine. We are doing it outside in the driveway. He wraps my arm in gauze and starts to shoot me up, but he just squirts the morphine onto my arm. I guess that's how it is supposed to work. I don't feel anything. Weird.

*Paradise...Lost*
We have a convertabe in the dream, which we dont have in real life. My mom wants me to drive it down to Paradise Foods to get some bread. But then she rethinks her decision, because I only have my permit and might wreck the car. When I get to Paradise Foods, I see that it has been sold and replaced by a new supermarket. I enter.  It's a twisted place. It's completely corporate, with a little theme park to get kids to buy certain cereal and all sorts of messed up stuff. I am absolutely disgusted by the place. I am so upset that they sold my favorite supermarket and replaced it with this Mega fucked up mark. 

Then I remember being in an open plaza. Birds were swarming. One of them bit a mans toe off, but it just fell off, like he was a zombie. It was weird.

----------


## Jamoca

I couldn't sleep last night, had to take an ambien, so I didn't remember any dreams. Bummer.

----------


## Jamoca

*On Stage?*
I can't really recall this dream, but I do recall sketching it down in my notebook. It says, "Obstacle course, tess, jump in water." I wonder what happened, because that sounds like a fun dream. 

*Bam Adertrand*
I was at the house of this kid who I used to be friends with. We were laying on his bed, chilling. Suddenly, a bunch of other people appeared out of nowhere. Some of them were cute girls, who I greeted and introduced myself to. There was a little kid on the floor, playing with a dog. He was talking, in his little kid voice, about some little kid thing. He was hugging the dog. I picked them both up, as they had shrunk to the size of a shoe, and ran around the house with them, pretending the was a pilot and the dog was a spaceship. 

Then I remember being on a cruise. I got off, and my brother was yelling at this guy Bobby. We had to get water or something, and this slutty girl wanted to use it all to clean her car or something. I saw my dad walking. He had lots of tattoos on his legs. For some reason my dad always has tattoos in my dreams. Then I remember running up to a car. My brother's friends were inside. 

Next thing I know, I am standing on the balcony at a pseudo version of one of my brother's friends houses. There is a strange dolphin rug outside that my brother keeps slipping on. I notice my brother's friend has a stylish ponytail. I never noticed he had one before. Then I woke up.

----------


## Jamoca

I didn't remember any dreams last night.

----------


## Jamoca

*Movie Theater*
Movie Theater. Weird Girls. Masochism. Nuff said.

----------


## Jamoca

*Weed Brownies*
I was hanging out with some kids who go to another high school. They were all cool kids, I vaguely know most of them in real life. One of them had a bunch of weed brownies. I asked for a taste, even though I didn't want to get high. I wanted to taste it. But I ate too much. I had to make myself puke so that I wouldn't get high. I don't remember much else. I think they came over to my house and we were chilling here.

I also remember being in some kind of sled car racing down ice. The car would do flips when it hit bumps. Scary, but fun.

----------


## Jamoca

*Walking the Dog*
I was with my brother in a forest. We were walking the dog. But it was more like, the dog was off the leash and running freely, enjoying himself, while we walked behind him. It was pretty fun, we could let the dog go wherever he wanted. It wasn't much work. We saw some neat things. A big farm on a hillside, with cabbage and lettuce and stuff growing in perfect rows right on the steep hill. The thing was, they grew without any aid from man. That is, all these wild vegetables were growing in perfectly orderly rows, without a farmers help. 

We were running around and then suddenly, the dog disappeared.  We called him and he didn't come. We were all very scared because we thought he might have ran onto the road and gotten hit by a car. It was really a harrowing experience. 

*Alcoholic Beverage*
I was looking through the cereal cabinet and found all these little alcoholic beverages. This lady came and started to yell at me because I poured them in my milk. I jumped out the window and flew away. 

I landed in a pile of mattresses.

*Grant's House*
I was at my old buddy Grant's house. He had returned from New Zealand. All these buddies were there, everyone was having fun. This guy David who I know from this cruise I went on was there. Everyone was cheering because they hadn't seen him in a really long time. 

But then we were chilling on a couch, and someone tried to pull David over onto their lap so they could hug him. But they accidentally pulled him onto the floor. And his face was bleeding. It was very violent.

----------


## Jamoca

I went to bed at around 2 last night, and I couldn't remember any dreams. Bummer.

----------


## Jamoca

*Ecstasy*
I dreamt I popped some E pills at home and was having a grand time. I wanted to call all my friends. It was wonderful. I noticed that my pupils weren't particularly large, they should have been much bigger. When I woke up, I still felt like I was rolling. Weird.

----------


## Jamoca

Monastery...? I'm not sure. In my notebook it says, "Monastery, mom, not fun," but I don't remember it. The aggravating thing is, I remembered my dream pretty well until I sat down just now and tried to write it down.

----------


## Jamoca

*Driving*
I was driving with my good friend Ricky, and we were both playing banjo as we drove. My friend wasn't even looking at the road. So of course, we careened off the road and crashed, rolling down a hill. I got out and found my banjo case and stuff. Then I realized that the little path we were on had been sprayed with some kind of pesticide and we were at risk for radiation. I had to run. All these rangers came and intercepted us. They lined us up. Then I realized we were lined up to get into a big and epic show.

Sweet!

*Hot Chick*
I was sitting down at a tent outside my school. This hot girl came and sat on my lap. I started stroking her body and caressing her. It was nice. We walked around. I tried to make out with her but she pulled away and yelled at me. Apparently she had a boyfriend. What the hell was she doing flirting with me then, I wondered? Then I was in a weird locker room. There were post it notes on the walls. I was freaked out.

----------


## Jamoca

*Convenience Store*
I remember standing around some Grand Canyon type monument. I was with my buddy Gabe. Then I remember being at this store. We were looking at all the different items of food. There were all these little gum. I wanted to steal one but I decided not to, because I am not a thief. Then I got in the car with my mom. We were gonna go somewhere. The car started to grow, which was strange. The paint was gonna crack as the car grew if I drove too recklessly.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cute*
I was on my computer in my house. I was online and I found this video of this girl I know taking off her shirt, and then Taylor Swift, the musician, taking off her shirt. It was pretty hot. 

Then I was on this road that turns off a main road near my house. I wanted to show my friend the video so I pulled out this computer I had. It was a tiny portable computer that worked by sticking a metal stake into a live object. I stuck it into a tree to show him the video. He thought it was great. Then we went down to the main road to wait for a bus. While we were waiting we ran into some friends we know.

----------


## Jamoca

*Lost Backpack*
I was at school. I was in science class. I headed down to band. The school layout was totally different. It was really really weird. But I completely knew the directions to the place. I took a seat in band. No one was doing any music, just sitting around and talking. This girl I know walked over and sat on my lap. Then she moved and sat next to me. We held hands. It was nice. 

I realized I had lost my backpack. I ran up to the science room and it wasn't there. I realized I left my backpack in my english class. I ran down there and found my english teacher locking the class. I asked him if I could go in to get my stuff. I entered and instead of a class there was a little mini mall and a pool and some other stuff. I had a life jacket on now, so I decided to dive in. I swam around and at some point I became aware of the fact that the pool was drained. I was standing there talking to these weird people I didn't know.

*No Socks*
I was sharing shoes with my brother, and I realized neither of us had been wearing socks. This made me think I would get swine flu. I was very worried.

----------


## Jamoca

*NUFFIN*
I know I had some interesting dreams last night, I might have even had a lucid. But I can't remember anything now. Real bummer.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nazi Cruise*
I'm with my dad. We are some place, mexico maybe. We are driving. Suddenly the car comes to a stop. There is a strange traffic obstruction. Muppets and children are running through the streets. Then men come out with big guns. They are trying to rob everyone. My dad and I just start to creep forward and then accelerate! BAM! Escape from the peeps! WE FREE, WE FREE! Down the hill, down the hill, car races, tires spinnin', spinnin', I'm grinnin', car races to house. 

Free. 

Not for long. There is a big cruise ship in the street in front of the house. But it's filled with...NAZIS! They are here to bomb us. We essentially have no hope of survival, death is imminent. The Nazis send some ninja guy through our window to scout it out, then they send the big ship around to the back of our house to shoot cannonballs at us. My dad, my brother, myself, and someone we don't know are all sitting on the floor facing the bay, holding hands and praying. The cannonballs come. I have a HUD like a videogame. The balls hit the guy we don't know and he falls through the floor into water and dies. We all are shaken and momentarily deaf, like in COD when a mortar lands near you. But we are alive. I want to die, I can't stand being spared and knowing everyone else we know has been killed probably. My brother and Dad want to live in our closet forever. I can't stand it. I throw rocks through the window to get the Nazi cruise ships attention. My brother holds me back. We live. 

*Falling Asleep*
As I was falling asleep I had that weird effect wherein I was dreaming of some Batman thing and suddenly the joker popped up behind me and I awoke with the feeling that a balloon had just popped in my face.

----------


## Jamoca

*Scholarly Pee*
The name pretty much says all I can remember. I know this was a real detailed dream, but as soon as I woke up I forgot everything except these thoughts about a pee test that was really academic and scholarly. As in, the test itself was intelligent, not that it served a scholarly function.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cats*
I remember being in the backyard. We had these big kennel-like things, like where we lock our dog up when he is bad. My dad and I picked them up and shook them and all these cats fell out. I also had got a really scrawny cat from a shelter. We also found a squirrel in the kennel. I went inside and waited, and then realized I needed to go and get the cats before they ran away. I went out to the tool shed and called, and a bunch of cats ran out. I herded them into the kennel, until it was filled with cats. I also remember a guy from my spanish class being in my backyard. He had my shoe and was throwing it. 

Then I was participating in a race. I was driving my mom's car, around these fast, sharp turns. Somehow the race transfered to a foot race, down a steep dirt path. I got to the end of the race. Someone told me that my dad was going to be talking to us. But it wasn't my dad that showed up, it was some weird looking hippy guy. He was too skinny and fucked up to be my dad. He was talking about dope and cocaine that he did when he was little. My actual dad showed up and I was a little confused, then I realized the hippy guy was actually going to be publicly hung. It made sense now.

----------


## Jamoca

Dreams from night before I forgot to write down
*Butt*
This girl was in my room. She was dressed skankily and had a tattoo on back. I can't remember what it said, but it was some song lyrics. I searched it on google and found this song with lots of sexual undertones. I knew the girl had a boyfriend, but I also knew it would be okay if we didn't penetrate. So I whipped out my dick and since she didn't have pants on, I rubbed my dick up her butt crack and what not. Then she sucked me off and I blew my load. That's about it. Haha

*Triumph*
I was in this skate shop. I couldn't find the clothes in my size though. I found lots of baby clothes but no normal people sized clothes. It was pissin me off. 

*Sea Opps*
I was riding on this weird undercover boat thing. It was purple, and inflatable, and jetted us through the water really fast until we came to a shore somewhere. I can't remember much more. I think we had nets trolling in the water.

----------


## Jamoca

*Cruise*
I was on a cruise ship. I went out on a kayak in the water when the boat was stopped, or maybe we could just walk off the boat while it was cruising. Anyway, I was on a kayak, and I jumped off and swam around underwater looking at coral reefs and such. Then I went back on the boat. This girl gave me a cracker, and I had to give it to my other friend, so I went to search for him. This boat didn't look like a boat, in that there was water on the level of the deck, but the boat was massive. I know that won't explain much or create any imagery, but understand that it was weird. Anyway, I couldn't find my friend. 

*Tomatoes*
I was talking to this guy telling him he had to sell tickets for this fundraiser we were putting on. He said he couldn't sell any tomatoes. I thought, "????" I didn't say that! Everything I said he would warp. It was wack. 

*Nearly Lucid*
I remember thinking how weird something was and counting my fingers, before I went back to my normal dream ignorance. Weird.

----------


## Jamoca

*No School*
I dreamt that, because I had school off, I walked down to the food market, barefoot. I realized I was barefoot and had to run home. Normally its about an hour long walk, but it took a few leaps and I was home. I brought all these sketchy friends because I thought my mom would be out. Lo and behold, she was arriving home. It was weird. Funny. I actually didn't have any school today.

----------


## Jamoca

*Plane*
I was on a plane with my family. We stopped at some terminal and there was a long delay, forcing us to go wander around the city while we waited. I ran into some old friends at an outdoor supermarket. The thing was, the kids were stoners who could never have managed to get themselves across the country, so I wondered how that happened. 

*Shooting*
I had to use a console type system to shoot at someone. It was odd.

----------


## Jamoca

*Weird Happenings at School*
At first I was in my science classroom. We all had computers on the desk, and were supposed to be working on a problem. It was a difficult class, so of the course the problem was very challenging. I decided to look at porn instead of do the problem. So there I was, in the middle of the science classroom, browsing xnxx. But I didn't watch any videos. I wanted to pick a good one to jack off to, and then I realized I was in class and it wasn't a good idea to jack off in class. Everyone could see my screen anyway, I had done enough harm to my reputation. 

So I closed the site really fast and started to do the problem, when the bell rang. I went outside and found all these students standing around, with the administration near them. They were being punished for something. I wasn't sure what. The principal was making them take embarrassing pictures. They had to hold bongs, ROORs no less, and pose. When the principal walked away I cornered her and made her tell me what was going on. She wouldn't but became very angry and embarrassed that she had been caught breaking the rules. When I went back to the kids, they were having an orgy. Hah. 

*Hair*
I looked in the mirror and saw that my hair was super long. Nice.

*Camp*
I was at a weird camp. I remember standing on a hill throwing a ball. That was a camp game. Then I was up in the cabin. I was talking to some kid who wanted to smoke weed, telling him I didn't know that much, but telling him what I knew. I went downstairs. There was some MILF lady I dunno what she was doing. I wanted to get her to give me a BJ. Plan failed.

----------


## Jamoca

*Overalls*
I don't remember too much from last night. This is only a fragment. My friend was walking up to my house through the front yard. He had on overalls, but they were really hipster. They were skinny and black and lower than normal overalls. It was really cool. I told him about it in real life and he said he wanted to get a pair of overalls. He's a stylish guy, very into the whole hipster/indie look. I thought it was funny.

----------


## Jamoca

*Henry*
I was in my house. This guy Henry who goes to my school was there, and we were trying to go in the hot tub. The problem was, there was some man in my hot tub who I didn't know. He wouldn't let us in because he said our skin oils would ruin the water. He was a meteorologist, which he claimed gave him the right to prevent us from entering the pool. It really was strange. I wondered what he was doing at my house in the first place, but I didn't say anthing.

----------


## Jamoca

Dreams I forgot to write down from a few nights ago
*School for Advanced*
I was going to check out this school that my brother's friend went to. It was apparently a school for really smart kids. On the way there I saw this funny railroad and told my mom she would never be able to ride it. Then we got to the school via a giant dinghy blimp and parachute. They had all sorts of crazy stuff. Devices to see through the ground. Weird bombs. Truly crazy.

*Mirror Hall*
I'm driving, taking a turn too fast, spin out, dead. 

Hall of mirrors. I can step through each mirror into that infinite mirror tube. I walk through the looking glass and around it, looking at the strange crystals laying on the ground. Very odd.

*Truck*
I'm driving a truck.

*Freaking out in the Car*
I fell asleep in the car on a road trip. I fell asleep with my head tilted back in a very uncomtorfable position, and my mouth wide open. We were parked at my Grandma's house for a while, and I guess I fell into sleep paralysis. At some point I became conscious of the fact that I was paralyzed, and became very frightened. It didn't occur to me that I was dreaming or even in sleep paralysis. 

I was aware of my Grandma walking outside to talk with us. I tried to talk to her, but I couldn't move. I became very agitated and started moaning. But I couldn't move my hands to wave at her or anything. All I could do was moan. Later my brother told me that I was making lots of horrible moaning sounds and he joined in for fun. Haha. 

Then a dream set in, but I still couldn't move. I dreamt I was sitting in the car at some friend of my Dad's, and I had swelled up so that my face was pressed against the roof of the car. It was terrifying. I realized I was dreaming and then managed to rip the car apart and get out. I decided to fuck my Dad's friend, who had turned into a really attractive young girl. As soon as I think the thought, I bust in my pants. Or so I think. I imagine myself jizzing everywhere with my Grandma outside and me moaning. I realize how stupid of me that was. I figure there is little I can do and go on my way, planning on having fun in the dream. 

But the dream fades away and again I am paralyzed, this time in total darkness. I realize I am in SP again and need to stimulate a dream. I imagine myself zooming in on the earth, which becomes a mandelbrot set. My intention is to grab ahold of a tree as soon as I am close enough and then pull myself into the dream. But as I get close the mandelbrot set becomes millions of people holding onto each other, drifting into space. It is insanity. I wake up screaming, "HELP, HELP! I CAN'T MOVE!!"

----------


## Jamoca

*Banjo Festival*
I was at a banjo festival with my teacher. I remember going into a warehouse where he kept his banjos, there were so many beautiful ones. I also remember being in this store that sold clubs and other weapons and stuff. But it was still a banjo store. Funny.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nothing*
I recall waking up and remembering a dream, but not writing it down and subsequently forgetting it.

----------


## Jamoca

I haven't been remembering any dreams the last few nights. Very aggravating.

----------


## Jamoca

*Lax*
I have been getting very lax with this journal. I want to get back into the habit. 

*Nechville*
I dreamt I was at school. At first I was wandering around on the field at school. When I went into the bandroom I found my buddy. I looked on the floor and saw this futuristic banjo. It had no head, it was just a stick. I looked closer and saw it was a Nechville. My friend had decided to get one. Boy, was I jeoleous.

----------


## Jamoca

*School*
I was at this pseudo-school. I don't remember that much from the first half of the dream. All I really remember is a big group of black people wearing strange clothing entered the school. They were yelling at a white kid and laughing at him because he was high. I started talking with one of the guys, and he called me rude because I guess I said "you people". It was pretty strange, kind of funny though.

----------


## Jamoca

*Window*
I just sort of remember being in a school building, trying to climb out the window while the teacher was talking.

----------


## Jamoca

*Church*
At first I was in my neighborhood. I was going to this party that my music teacher was putting on. Then somehow we got lost. Next thing I know, I'm with my dad, and he is taking us to church. I didn't want to go, I was wearing normal clothes and would never be allowed in to church. Plus, I'm jewish. 

*Super Car*
There was this car, and if you pressed a special lever you could make the car go hundreds of miles per hour.

----------


## Jamoca

*Crazy Car*
I was driving the car with some friends. We drove past the old middle school and onto this challenging road. Suddenly my brakes and gas disappeared and were replaced with buttons. The buttons stopped the other cars on the road. It was really challenging to drive.

----------


## Jamoca

Here are the dreams I forgot to write down from previous nights
*Streaming Grateful Dead/Lenovo*
I remember being at some house, I'm not sure where. My brother's friend's dad was there, and they were talking about computers. They had a special computer that had a little wire that came out and apparently was able to stream Grateful Dead shows, bypassing the music player. It was really neat. They started to blast some music and I danced. Then my mom was talking to me, telling me how my computer was going to break down. I realized I wouldn't be able to get a new Apple, I would have to a Lenovo lapto or something. Some kind of PC, I couldn't afford a new Mac. When I woke up I felt like this simple suggestion was a profound truth. 

*Carly*
I was making out with this cute girl at my school named Carly. I mean, she is really, really cute. There was another girl there and I remember her saying something to me, but I can't remember what. 

*Changing Tires While Driving*
I remember being at this special speech tournament in a forest. Some guy spit in my mouth, so I slit his neck. Then my dad and I had to make a speedy getaway. We ran up to the car and my dad told me to drive. We had to change the tires, but we didn't have time. My dad stood behind the car and held on while I raced down the highway. The trunk was open, so I could look in my mirror at my dad, who somehow managed to successfully change the tires while we drove. I didn't think it was that impressive at the time. He was gliding along as though on roller blades. It was pretty cool. Then I was at this guys house. I was brushing my teeth. The guy had a trap door in his floor that led through the sewers to a supposedly epic hang out spot. I didn't want to go, because it was going to be nasty crawling through the sewers. He assured me it was only water. I woke up. 

*Shower*
I was in the shower, cleaning my butt. It was pretty nasty

*Pushups*
I was doing pushups, and I could do literally hundreds in a row without getting tired. I felt so badass. 

*Down by the Docks*
I was fishing on this dock. I cast my line into the sea and waited. I felt a pull. What was it? A fish? A fish! It must have been massive, judging by the pull on my rod. But I knew I could handle it. I fight with all my might, but the line snaps. Suddenly, the ocean drains, and I see laying on the ocean floor my "fish". It is a massive pipe cleaner, the size of a whale. Very strange. 

Then I am in a parking lot. My dad is there. We are parking a big bus. I get out of the bus and run into my aunt. She gets into a conversation with this guy about fiddling. He starts yelling and acting very pugnacious. It was unpleasant, I felt a sense of overwhelming fear.

----------


## Jamoca

*Bankrupt*
I've been doing a horrible job writing my dreams down, so now I'm just going to say I call bankrupt and am not going to bother to write down all the ones I missed this week and last. I didn't have any epic ones, but there were a few good dreams. 

*Sleep Paralysis*
This was an interesting dream. As I was going to sleep last night I sometime became conscious of the fact that I couldn't move at all. I felt as though I was laying on my back. I struggled to call for help and I couldn't. I felt a burbling in my stomach, and suddenly I threw up. But I still couldn't move. I felt the puke in my throat. I couldn't move and I was suffocating in my own vomit. I called for my brother but only a meek "zzzzzeeee" came out. I reached forward, but my hand would snap back instantly. I realized it wasn't even moving, I was hallucinating that my hand moved at all. Still I could feel the puke in my throat and mouth as I drowned to death. Then I realized....I was hallucinating! I decided to forget about death and suffocation and try and lucid dream. So I pictured myself falling onto earth. Soon I had entered a vivid dream scape. I was inside my house. I noticed that only things I looked at were vivid, everything else looked really blurry. Things took a while to come into focus. I tried to increase clarity by a variety of means. I can't remember that much of the lucid part. I remember trying  to fly and to walk through walls, as well as summoning fireballs and things. I wish I could remember more of the lucid part. Ah well. I intend on trying harder to remember more dreams from now on.

----------


## Jamoca

*Nothing*
Didn't remember any dreams last night either. Agh. How aggravating.

----------


## Jamoca

*huh?*
I wrote some stuff down I can't quite make out. It looks like "Hell house, jeane the candy insamemes?"

I think what I remember is being at a small shop, like a bake shop, and I ran into this girl I know from school, who had all her friends there. There was more I can't remember.

----------


## Jamoca

_I forgot a bunch of nights to write down my dreams, so here are the interesting ones I forgot_
*Sleep paralysis*
I had another interesting experience with sleep paralysis. I can't remember it too well, but it was highly similar to the experience above in purple. 

*Waterworld*
I was hanging up in the air above water. Kids were swimming below me. My brother's friend Karston was there. I dropped down into the water and into sear world. Woah. Then I was changing in a hotel room at camp. An alarm went off. It was a fire drill. I had to go, but I wanted to dress first. It took me forever to dress. On the way over I saw my friend. 

*Shroom Lucid*
At first I was doing mushrooms and I was at the yacht club. I was raving about how hard I was tripping, but I actually felt nothing. Possibly this is because I haven't done mushrooms and don't know what it would feel like. Anyway, I'm raving about and I turn to my friend and say, "I'm dreaming, I don't need to do this". I leap into the air and fly away. I didn't even bother to RC. I realize now that that could have been bad, if I had actually not been dreaming. Anyway, I was sure I was dreaming and so I took off, soaring around. I dived under water and was able to breathe fine. It was pretty cool. The thing was, as soon as I went under, the water disappeared. I can't really describe it. It was like a glitch in a video game.

----------


## Jamoca

*Family Dinner*
I don't really remember this. It's poorly written in my notebook. Looks like "Zevs bike dinner w/ gramma driving dresses up, speciskey". Not sure what it means.

*Nap*
I took a nap and went into SP. It was pretty crazy. I remember dreaming about sitting at a Seder dinner when SP set in. My dream body ceased to be able to move, and neither could my real body. Everything became dark and I got intense tunnel vision. It was really freaky. I stumbled to stand up. Then I "woke up" into a FA. I thought I had napped until late in the night. I thought it was 10:00, really it was only 5 or so. Haha.

----------


## Jamoca

*Mom in Danger!*
I was in my house, it was dark, very windy. My mom had gone outside, and hadn't come back. We thought there was someone running around outside going to hurt us. So we took out swords and guns and maces from under our beds to kill him.

----------


## Jamoca

Oops. I haven't written down any dreams in a long time. My bad. 

*English Final*
I stumbled into my english class and realized I need to take the final. I was scared, because I hadn't studied. 

*Sierra High*
I was visiting this high school that my school band played at. I was worried that this girl who I had teased who be there and her boyfriend or someone would kick my ass. Then I was going with my friend to the 5th string music store. He couldn't drive, but he was anyway. I had to get my shoes first. 

Then I was at my school. It was some kind of summer school thing. I saw this girl I used to like going up the stairs. I started mumbling how I hated blonde people, because she was blonde. Not that I even dislike her now, it was weird. I don't have any aggression towards her. I went up stairs and all these kids were holding a rally to cancel summer school. I didn't care, because I didn't have to go anyway. The teacher of summer school told me my banjo would arrive soon. I was excited. 

*Railroad Earth*
I was at a RRE Concert, unintentionally. I thought I was going to the movies. I was mad because everyone else there was just there to blaze up, not to listen to the music. They didn't even like RRE. Wandering around the venue before the concert I found myself in a supermarket. I tried to buy beer. A cashier told me just to walk off with it, but I didn't want to do that. I settled for soda. 

*Moe. Cd's*
I was going to be picked up for chemistry class but I forgot to call. The carpool was late. I was looking around in the garage and found some Moe. CD's. It was rad, because I didn't think we had any. Then I was at this camp. They had this big box of T-Shirts and I was picking out all these cool ones. It was cool. 

Then I was at my house. My friend was there, and so were some girls. My friend hugged one of the girls, who flipped out because he had a boner. So she hugged me instead, and I felt happy and good. 

There was also something about World of Warcraft in here. Can't remember what.

----------


## Jamoca

*Terminal*
I don't remember what order this dream went in. I remember first being at a circus, or a fair, like the County Fair that was just in town. This kid I was with took a bunch of ambien sleeping pills, and then was going to drive me home. We got pulled over by a cop, who mistook us for serial killers. He tried to kill me, and I got mad, saying "You won't ruin my dream!", and I ripped his head off. I turned into a serial killers when I did this. Then I remember entering some kind of FA, in which I needed my mom to give me sleeping pills because I couldn't sleep. She dumped a ton in my hands. I didn't know what to do with all of them. 

Then I was hiking along, up a waterfall. I got to the top and I was in this video game. I unlocked a secret portal, and two really powerful guns came out. There was a lot more to this dream, but I'm having trouble recalling it now.

----------


## Jamoca

*Beach*
I was at a beach. When I drove up I ran into all these people I know. Weird. There were skulls and skeletons on th ebeach.

----------


## Jamoca

*Kol Shofar*
I was at synagogue. I don't remember much more, just standing around and eating.

*Trip to Tahoe*
I was on vacation in tahoe. Some family friends were there. Weird things were afoot. We were playing down at this waterhole. I jumped on a raft and started to float away, so I had to paddle back. That wasn't too strange, but the rafts were matresses. Then I found myself in a gorge of sorts. We were playing around, climbing on the walls and stuff in this big canyon. I don't remember exactly what we were doing. Then me and my friend's were in a convenience store. Some cute girls from my school walked in, we said hi to them. One of them said something seductively to me, but it made no sense. It was like, "You are in our group, but we are one of you, together being the other". It didn't confuse me though. Then I recall being in the hotel. The concierge was cleaning my friends banjo, and I knew he was going to do it wrong and damage the instrument. I had to yell at him. Then we started jamming. It was a lot of fun.

----------


## Jamoca

*Smoking Pot*
Haha, this is a good one. So I was in my neighborhood, wandering around with my friend.  A faint vibration in my pocket alerts me that I am getting a phone call from my mom. We talk. She tells me that she is with my brother, that there is a new store that sells medicinal marijuana in our neighborhood and that they are blazing up there, that she wants me and my friend to come join them. We walk around trying to find the place, it's not very conspicuous. Inside, there are many blankets hanging up on drying lines, and a dirt floor. I sit down with my mom and my brother. They have what looks like a double ended incense stick. They light it and inhale deeply, waving the stick around in front of their nose, then pass it. 

I try it and nothing happens. 

*The Moon!*
I am traveling to the moon. My mom tells me that I need to bring a camera. I don't remember much of being on the moon. This dream awakened some latent desire to become an astronaut in me. 

*Cruise*
I don't know what was going on in this one, there isn't much continuity. 

I remember being on a cruise. There was a cruise mascot. My mom stole it. Also there was a Harry Potter like character. He kept a mouse in a slipper. i don't know why he did that. The mouse was sewn into the slipper. Well, it was never explicitly stated that it was a mouse, but it was something. 

Then I was in a lab, in the cruise ship. It was my underground lab, with dark, weird scenery. I had to evacuate quickly. Run! Run! Run!

----------


## Jamoca

*Rainbows in the Sky*
I don't remember much from last nights dreams, but I remember one image pretty distinctly. I remember walking outside of a house and looking up at the sky, to find the there were scintillating color changing rainbows literally filling up the sky. The entire sky looked like one beautiful rainbow. It was incredible.

----------


## Jamoca

*Team Shower*
I was showering with a bunch of kids who are doing this experiential learning program with me. It wasn't odd at all to be showering with them. The showers were outdoors. Then I remember going into an antique shop. I bought a little pin to put in my hat. 

*Band*
I don't remember a ton from this. I remember first being at home. There was a big family event. Tons of relatives were over. My grandfather, who is dead, was there. It was a big party. But then I remember being in a market. This girl was talking to me, and I was putting my arm around her and being all flirtatious. Then, I remember being at school. I was playing banjo with my teacher. I couldn't play at all. He was talking about how he liked his head super loose.

*Unable To Post*
I'm trying to add more posts to this but I can't! Why not? 08/4/2010

----------

